# سؤال  بسيط  هل  بولس الرسول  مذكور بالقران ؟



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (20 أغسطس 2006)

*تحية طيبة للعزيز ماي روك  *
*لي سؤال  بسيط  للاصدقاء من  المسيحين وهو *

* هل  بولس الرسول  صاحب الاربعة عشرة رسالة مذكور بالقران ؟؟؟؟ *

*في انتظار الردود *


*مع  تحياتي *

*BHG_BOSS_4_ALL*​


----------



## Fadie (21 أغسطس 2006)

*بولس رسول الله من القرآن فلماذا يهاجمه المسلمون​​​*​ *واضرب لهم مثلاً اصحاب القرية اذ جاءها المرسلون . اذ ارسلنا
اليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا انا اليكم مرسلون 
( سورة يس :13-14).​1. بولس من رسل المسيح​تفسير ابن كثير​قَالَ اِبْن جُرَيْج عَنْ وَهْب بْن سُلَيْمَان عَنْ شُعَيْب الْجِبَابِيّ قَالَ كَانَ اِسْم الرَّسُولَيْنِ الْأَوَّلَيْنِ شَمْعُون وَيُوحَنَّا وَاسْم الثَّالِث بُولُص وَالْقَرْيَة أَنْطَاكِيَّة " فَقَالُوا " أَيْ لِأَهْلِ تِلْكَ الْقَرْيَة " إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ مُرْسَلُونَ " أَيْ مِنْ رَبّكُمْ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ يَأْمُركُمْ بِعِبَادَتِهِ وَحْده لَا شَرِيك لَهُ وَقَالَهُ أَبُو الْعَالِيَة وَزَعَمَ قَتَادَة أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا رُسُل الْمَسِيح عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام إِلَى أَهْل أَنْطَاكِيَّة .​*http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?nType=1&nSora=36&nAya=14&taf=KATHEER&l=arb&tashkeel=0​*​**تفسير الدر المنثور بالتفسير بالمأثور للسيوطي​وأخرج ابن أبي حاتم عن شعيب الجبائي قال‏:‏ اسم الرسولين اللذين قالا ‏{‏إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين‏}‏ شمعون‏.‏ ويوحنا‏.‏ واسم ‏(‏الثالث‏)‏ بولص‏
وأخرج ابن المنذر عن سعيد بن جبير رضي الله عنه في قوله ‏{‏إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ قال‏:‏ اسم الثالث الذي عزز به سمعون بن يوحنا‏.‏​والثالث بولص، ​
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=248&CID=428​*​تفسير البغوي ( معالم التنزيل )​اذ ارسلنا اثنين . قال وهب : يوحنا​وبولس فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث. يعني قوينا. بثالث. برسول ثالث هو شمعون 
http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/archive/showayatafseer.php?SwraNo=36&ayaNo=14&TafseerNo=9
​
تفسير فتح القدير​وقيل : سمعان ويحيى​ وبولس ​
http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/archive/showayatafseer.php?SwraNo=36&ayaNo=14&TafseerNo=8&ayaNo=14&TafseerNo=8​الاتقان في علوم القران ج 2 فصل  في المبهمات​اذ ارسلنا اليهم اثنين " يس :14 , هما : شمعون ويوحنا ,​والثالث بولس ​
http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=156&CID=26​
 إرشاد العقل السليم إلى مزايا القرآن الكريم- محمد بن محمد العمادي أبو السعود تفسير سورة يس 14
ارسلنا اليهم اثنين بناء على انه كان بأمره تعالى لتكميل التمثيل وتتميم التسلية وهما يحيى وبولس 
​تفسير القرطبي ( الجامع لأحكام القرآن )​قَالَ اِبْن إِسْحَاق : وَكَانَ الَّذِي بَعَثَهُمْ عِيسَى مِنْ الْحَوَارِيِّينَ وَالْأَتْبَاع بُطْرُس وبولس إِلَى رُومِيَّة
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=61&nAya=14


 زاد المسير في علم التفسير-عبد الرحمن بن علي بن محمد الجوزي تفسير سورة يس 14
يوحنا وبولس قاله وهب بن منبه والثالث تومان وبولس قاله مقاتل​
سيرة ابن هشام > الجزء الثاني​​​باب أسماء رسل عيسى
تعتبر من اقوى كتب السيرة
قال ابن إسحاق : وكان من بعث عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام من الحواريين والأتباع الذين كانوا بعدهم في الأرض بطرس الحواري ، ومعه بولس وكان بولس من الأتباع ولم يكن من الحواريين إلى رومية وأندرائس ومنتا إلى الأرض التي يأكل أهلها الناس وتوماس إلى أرض بابل ، من أرض المشرق وفيلبس إلى أرض قرطاجنة ، وهي إفريقية ويحنس إلى أفسوس ، قرية الفتية أصحاب الكهف; ويعقوبس إلى أوراشلم وهي إيلياء ، قرية بيت المقدس ، وابن ثلماء إلى الأعرابية وهي أرض الحجاز ، وسيمن إلى أرض البربر ; ويهوذا ، ولم يكن من الحواريين جعل مكان يودس 
http://sirah.al-islam.com/display.asp?f=hes2713.htm


​
**الروض الأنف > الجزء الرابع*​​​* باب أسماء رسل عيسى *​
*قال ابن إسحاق : وكان من بعث عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام من الحواريين والأتباع الذين كانوا بعدهم في الأرض بطرس الحواري ، ومعه​*​*بولس وكان بولس من الأتباع ولم يكن من الحواريين إلى رومية وأندرائس ومنتا إلى الأرض التي يأكل أهلها الناس وتوماس إلى أرض بابل ، من أرض المشرق وفيلبس إلى أرض قرطاجنة ، وهي إفريقية ويحنس إلى إفسوس ، قرية الفتية أصحاب الكهف ، ويعقوبس إلى أوراشلم وهي إيلياء ، قرية بيت المقدس ، وابن ثلماء إلى الأعرابية وهي أرض الحجاز ، وسيمن إلى أرض البربر ، ويهوذا ، ولم يكن من الحواريين جعل مكان يودس 
http://sirah.al-islam.com/display.asp?f=rwd4233.htm

سافترض ان كل ما سبق ليس بصحيح
فهل هناك من يخبرنا بتفسير هذا الاية؟؟؟؟
من هم الرسول؟؟؟
هناك 3 اراء من كتاب " زاد المسير في علم التفسير "
 ورأيان من ثلاث يقولان ان احدهم بولس الرسول و الثالث يقول :
اسم الرسولين صادق و مصدوق
السؤال هل هناك اي كتاب يهودي او مسيحي او تاريخي ذكر ان من اسماء رسول المسيح صادق و مصدوق؟؟؟؟
ان كان لا فلا يوخذ هذا الرأي لانه باطل تاريخياً 
اذا هناك الرأيان الذان يقولان بولص احد الرسول
هما الصحيحان تاريخياً 


لنكمل
 2. قصة ايمان الرسول بولص و كيف ظهر له السيد المسيح و كيف ذهب الى دمشق*​*
البداية والنهاية > الجزء الثاني​وكان ممن آمن بالمسيح وصدقه من أهل دمشق رجل يقال له: ضينا، وكان مختفيا في مغارة داخل الباب الشرقي قريبا من الكنيسة المصلبة؛ خوفا من بولص اليهودي، وكان ظالما غاشما مبغضا للمسيح، ولما جاء به. وكان قد حلق رأس ابن أخيه حين آمن بالمسيح وطاف به في البلد ثم رجمه حتى مات، رحمه الله. ولما سمع بولص أن المسيح، عليه السلام، قد توجه نحو دمشق جهز بغاله وخرج ليقتله فتلقاه عند كوكبا، فلما واجه أصحاب المسيح جاء إليه ملك فضرب وجهه بطرف جناحه فأعماه، فلما رأى ذلك وقع في نفسه تصديق المسيح، فجاء إليه واعتذر مما صنع وآمن به فقبل منه، وسأله أن يمسح عينيه؛ ليرد الله عليه بصره فقال: اذهب إلى ضينا عندك بدمشق في طرف السوق المستطيل من المشرق فهو يدعو لك. فجاء إليه فدعا، فرد عليه بصره، وحسن إيمان​بولص بالمسيح، عليه السلام، أنه عبد الله ورسوله، وبنيت له كنيسة باسمه، فهي كنيسة بولص المشهورة بدمشق​http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=251&CID=24​​تاريخ اليعقوبي - الصفحة  31​وكان بولس أشد الناس عليهم، وأعظمهم إيذاء لهم، وكان يقتل من يقدر عليه منهم، ويطلبهم في كل موضع، فخرج يريد دمشق ليجمع قوماً كانوا بها، فسمع صوتاً يناديه: يا​بولس، كم تضطهدني! ففزع حتى لم يبصر، ثم جاءه حنانيا، فقدس عليه حتى انصرف، وبرأت عينه، فصار يقوم في الكنائس، فيذكر المسيح، ويقدسه، فأرادت اليهود قتله، فهرب منهم، وصار مع التلامذة يدعو الناس، ويتكلم بمثل ما يتكلمون به، ويظهر الزهد في الدنيا، والتقليل منها، حتى قدمه الحواريون جميعا على أنفسهم، وصيروه رأسهم. وكان يقوم فيتكلم، ويذكر أمر بني إسرائيل والأنبياء، ويذكر حال المسيح، ويقول: ميلوا بنا إلى الأمم، كما قال الله للمسيح: إني وضعتك نوراً للأمم، فتصير إخلاصاً إلى أقطار الأرض، فتكلم كل رجل منهم برأيه، وقالوا: ينبغي أن يحتفظ بناموس، وأن يرسل إلى كل بلد من يدعو إلى هذا الدين، وينهاهم عن الذبائح للأوثان، وعن الزنا، وعن أكل الدم.
وخرج بولس ومعه رجلان إلى أنطاكية ليقيموا دين المعمودية، ثم رجع بولس، وأخذ، فحمل إلى ملك رومية فقام فتكلم، وذكر حال المسيح، فتحالف قوم على قتله لإفساده دينهم، وذكره المسيح وتقديسه عليه 
http://www.alwaraq.com ( يمكنك العثور على هذا الحديث في صفحة الوراق )



​
مختصر تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر ص 991​قال وهب بن منبه: كان بولس من رؤساء اليهود وأشدهم بأساً، وأعظمهم شأناً في إنكار ما جاء به المسيح عليه السلام ودفعه، ودفع الناس عنه.
فجمع العساكر وسار إلى المسيح عليه السلام ليقتله ويمنعه عن دخول دمشق، فلقيه بكوكبا فضربه ملك بجناحه، فأعماه، ورأى من دلائل أمره والأحوال التي لم يصل معها إلى ما أراد من مكروهه ما اضطره إلى الإيمان به، والتصديق بما جاء به، فأتى المسيح على ذلك، وسأله أن يفتح عينيه فقال له المسيح: كم تسعى في أذاي وأذى من هو معي، وتفعل وتصنع.
ثم قال له المسيح: امض حتى تدخل دمشق وخذ في السوق الطويل الممدود في وسط المدينة، يعني دمشق، حتى تصير في آخره وتصير إلى حنينا وكان حنينا قد اختفى منه فزعاً في مغارة نحو الباب الشرقي حتى يفتح عينينك.
فأتاه عند الكنيسة المصلبة وهي الكنيسة المنسوبة إليه اليوم، وكان​بولس قد أخذ ابن أخيه، وكان قد آمن بالمسيح فحلق وسط رأسه ونادى عليه ورحمه حتى مات، فمن ثم أخذ النصارى حلق وسط رؤوسهم للتأسي بذلك، فيما كان عوقب به، وإنه كالتواضع لا كالعيب لمن آمن بالمسيح عليه السلام
http://www.alwaraq.com ( يمكنك العثور على هذا الحديث في صفحة الوراق )



​
المواعظ والاعتبار في ذكر الخطب والآثار للمقريزي ص 1261​وسار شمعون إلى سميساط وحلب ومنبج وبزنطية وقتل في سابع أبيب. وسار ميتاس إلى بلاد الشرق وقتل في ثامن عشر برمهات. وسار ​بولص الطرسوسي إلى دمشق وبلاد الروم وروميه بعد رفع المسيح بتسع سنين، ونقله يوحنا إلى اللغة الرومية، وقتل متى بقرطاجنة في ثامن عشر بابه بعدما استجاب له بشر كثير. وسار يعقوب بن حلفا إلى بلاد الهند ورجع إلى القدس وقتل في عاشر امشير. وسار يهوذا بن يعقوب من أنطاكية إلى الجزيرة فآمن به كثير من الناس ومات في ثاني أبيب. وسار شمعون إلى سميساط وحلب ومنبج وبزنطية وقتل في سابع أبيب. وسار ميتاس إلى بلاد الشرق وقتل في ثامن عشر برمهات. وسار بولص الطرسوسي إلى دمشق وبلاد الروم وروميه فقتل في خامس أبيب
وتفرّق أيضاً سبعون رسولاً أخر في البلاد، فآمن بهم الخلائق، ومن هؤلاء السبعين: مرقص الإنجيليّ، وكان اسمه أوّلاً يوحنا، فعرف ثلاثة ألسن، الفرنجيّ والعبراني واليونانيّ، ومض إلى بطرس برومية وصحبه وكتب الإنجيل عنده بالفرنجية بعد رفع المسيح باثنتي عشرة سنة، ودعا الناس برومية ومصر والحبشة والنوبة، وأقام حنانيا أسقفاً على الإسكندرية، وخرج إلى برقة فكثرت النصارى في أيامه، وقتل في ثاني عيد الفسح بالإسكندرية. ومن السبعين أيضاَ لوقا الإنجيليّ الطبيب، تلميذ بولص، كتب الإنجيل باليونانية عن بولص بالإسكندرية بعد رفع المسيح بعشرين سنة
http://www.alwaraq.com ( يمكنك العثور على هذا الحديث في صفحة الوراق )

​
تاريخ الرسل والملوك ص 249​وكان ممن وجه من الحواريين والأتباع الذين كانوا في الأرض بعدهم، فطرس الحواري ومعه بولس​​ - وكان من الأتباع، ولم يكن من الحواريين - إلى رومية، وأندراييس ومثى إلى الأرض التي يأكل أهلها الناس - وهي فيما نرى للأساود - وتوماس إلى أرض بابل من أرض المشرق، وفيلبس إلى القيروان وقرطاجنة، وهي إفريقية، ويحنس إلى دفسوس، قرية الفتية أصحاب الكهف، ويعقوبس إلى أوريشليم، وهي إيليا بيت المقدس، وابن تلما إلى العرابية، وهي أرض الحجاز، وسيمن إلى أرض البربر دون أفريقية، ويهوذا -ولم يكن من الحواريين - إلى أريوبس، جعل مكان يوذس زكريا يوطا، حين أحدث ما أحدث
http://www.alwaraq.com ( يمكنك العثور على هذا الحديث في صفحة الوراق )



قصص الانبياء ج 1 ص575
وكان ممن آمن بالمسيح وصدقه من أهل دمشق رجل يقال له ضينا وكان مختفيا في مغارة داخل الباب الشرقي قريبا من الكنيسة المصلبة خوفا من بولس اليهودي وكان ظالما غاشما مبغضا للمسيح ولما جاء به وكان قد حلق رأس ابن أخيه حين آمن بالمسيح وطاف به في البلد ثم رجمه حتى مات رحمه الله
ولما سمع بولص أن المسيح عليه السلام قد توجه نحو دمشق جهز بغالة وخرج ليقتله فتلقاه عند كوكبا فلما واجه أصحاب المسيح جاء إليه ملك فضرب وجهه بطرف جناحه فأعماه فلما رأى ذلك وقع في نفسه تصديق المسيح فجاء إليه واعتذر مما صنع وآمن به فقبل منه وسأله أن يمسح عينيه ليرد الله عليه بصره فقال اذهب إلى ضينا عندك بدمشق في طرف السوق المستطيل من المشرق فهو يدعو لك فجاء إليه فدعا فرد عليه بصره وحسن إيمان بولص بالمسيح عليه السلام أنه عبد الله ورسوله وبنيت له كنيسته باسمه فهي كنيسة بولص المشهورة بدمشق من زمن فتحها الصحابة رضي 



​**3. الرسول بولس كتب 14 رسالة*​*تاريخ ابن خلدون ج1 ص287  و   ج2 ص167​ومن شريعة عيسى صلوات الله عليه المتلقاة من الحواريين نسخ الإنجيل الأربعة وكتب القتاليقون سبع رسائل وثامنها الأبريكسيس في قصص الرسل وكتاب ​بولس أربع عشرة رسالة وكتاب أقليمنطس وفيه الأحكام وكتاب أبو غالمسيس وفيه رؤيا يوحنا بن زبدى‏​
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=163&CID=15


*4. القديس بولس*
*تفسير  التحرير و التنوير للشيخ الطاهر بن عاشور ج 1 ص 727 (في اسفل الصفحة اخر سطر)*
*كذلك جاءت المسيحية مقصورة على دعوة بني إسرائيل حتى دعا الناس إليها القديس بولس بعد المسيح بنحو ثلاثين سنة*


*5. بولس من دعاة الهدى*
*تفسير  التحرير و التنوير للشيخ الطاهر بن عاشور ج1 ص1113 *
*( وإذ قال عيسى ابن مريم للحواريين من أنصاري إلى الله قال الحواريون نحن أنصار الله ) . ومن جملة ذلك أن ينصروا القائم بالدين بعد عيسى من أتباعه مثل بولس وبطرس وغيرهما من دعاة الهدى*
​*6. اقوال الرسول بولص التي ذكرت في القران و الاحاديث*
*
ان القرآن والحديث النبوى سرقوا اقوال بولس الرسول حرفيا وذكرها محمد على انها اقواله وهى من كتابات بولس  الرسول نذكر منها على سبيل المثال فقط لا الحصر:*
*
اولا: (1كو9:2)( بل كما هو مكتوب ما لم تر عين ولم تسمع اذن ولم يخطر على بال انسان ما اعده الله للذين يحبونه ) وهو نفس حديث ينسبه محمد لنفسه فى وصف الجنة 
*‏أعددت لعبادي الصالحين ما لا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولا‏
‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الحميدي ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو الزناد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الأعرج ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال الله ‏ ‏أعددت لعبادي الصالحين ما لا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر فاقرءوا إن شئتم 
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=5068
*( البخارى كتاب بدء الخلق 3005 حَدَّثَنَا الْحُمَيْدِيُّ حَدَّثَنَا سُفْيَانُ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الزِّنَادِ عَنِ الْأَعْرَجِ عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِي اللَّهم عَنْهم قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ اللَّهُ أَعْدَدْتُ لِعِبَادِي الصَّالِحِينَ مَا لَا عَيْنٌ رَأَتْ وَلَا أُذُنٌ سَمِعَتْ وَلَا خَطَرَ عَلَى قَلْبِ بَشَرٍ فَاقْرَءُوا إِنْ شِئْتُمْ ( فَلَا تَعْلَمُ نَفْسٌ مَا أُخْفِيَ لَهُمْ مِنْ قُرَّةِ أَعْيُنٍ ) *.. وتوجد مخطوطات عمرها قبل محمد بمئات السنين بها اقوال بولس هذة حتى لايقول المسلمون ان المحرفون اخذوها من محمد فلماذا ينطق محمد بنفس اقوال بولس هذا المحتقر فى نظرك؟*
*
ثانيا : فى رسالة بولس الشهيرة الاولى الى كورنثوس اصحاح 12 ( 14 فان الجسد ايضا ليس عضوا واحدا بل اعضاء كثيرة15 ان قالت الرجل لاني لست يدا لست من الجسد افلم تكن لذلك من الجسد 16 و ان قالت الاذن لاني لست عينا لست من الجسد افلم تكن لذلك من الجسد 20 فالان اعضاء كثيرة و لكن جسد واحد26 فان كان عضو واحد يتالم فجميع الاعضاء تتالم معه و ان كان عضو واحد يكرم فجميع الاعضاء تفرح معه 27 و اما انتم فجسد المسيح و اعضاؤه افرادا )*
* ومن يقرا هذا الكلام يرى ان نبى الاسلام سرقه  كما فى الحديث الصحيح 
*‏مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم مثل الجسد‏
*
فى صحيح مسلم 4685 حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ نُمَيْرٍ حَدَّثَنَا أَبِي حَدَّثَنَا زَكَرِيَّاءُ عَنِ الشَّعْبِيِّ عَنِ النُّعْمَانِ بْنِ بَشِيرٍ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَثَلُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فِي تَوَادِّهِمْ وَتَرَاحُمِهِمْ وَتَعَاطُفِهِمْ مَثَلُ الْجَسَدِ إِذَا اشْتَكَى مِنْهُ عُضْوٌ تَدَاعَى لَهُ سَائِرُ الْجَسَدِ بِالسَّهَرِ وَالْحُمَّى حَدَّثَنَا إِسْحَقُ الْحَنْظَلِيُّ أَخْبَرَنَا جَرِيرٌ عَنْ مُطَرِّفٍ عَنِ الشَّعْبِيِّ عَنِ النُّعْمَانِ بْنِ بَشِيرٍ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِنَحْوِهِ *
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=4685&doc=1*
*
ثالثا: رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية الى تسالونيكى اصحاح 2... وفيها تحدث بولس عن مايعرف اسلاميا بالمسيح الدجال وهو اول من تكلم عنه ومنه سرقت  الاحاديث انه سياتى المسيح الدجال ليضل البشر*
*يقول بولس الرسول: ( لا يخدعنكم احد على طريقة ما لانه لا ياتي ان لم يات الارتداد اولا و يستعلن انسان الخطية ابن الهلاك 4 المقاوم و المرتفع على كل ما يدعى الها او معبودا حتى انه يجلس في هيكل الله كاله مظهرا نفسه انه اله 5 اما تذكرون اني و انا بعد عندكم كنت اقول لكم هذا6 و الان تعلمون ما يحجز حتى يستعلن في وقته7 لان سر الاثم الان يعمل فقط الى ان يرفع من الوسط الذي يحجز الان8 و حينئذ سيستعلن الاثيم الذي الرب يبيده بنفخة فمه و يبطله بظهور مجيئه 9 الذي مجيئه بعمل الشيطان بكل قوة و بايات و عجائب كاذبة10 و بكل خديعة الاثم في الهالكين لانهم لم يقبلوا محبة الحق حتى يخلصوا*
*
سؤال هام: لم يتكلم احد عن المسيح الدجال نهائيا فى التوراة وفى الانجيل .. ثم تنبا بولس عن المسيح الدجال وهو الوحيد الذى تكلم عنه فى رسائله.... ثم بعد 600 سنة ظهر محمد وتكلم عن المسيح الدجال مؤكدا ظهورة ومجيئة...*
* والسؤال هنا ان كان بولس مدعى وكاذب وليس من عند الله فكيف عرف وتنبا عن المسيح الدجال وهو مااكده نبى الاسلام فى الحديث التالي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *
*http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=6&Rec=27616*

*
رابعا: ان قصة الإسراء والمعراج التى قالها محمد للمسلمين بدون شاهد واحد على هذا الحدث ..  سرق فكرته من رسائل بولس حيث بولس هو الذى اتم الاسراء والمعراج وسرق محمد هذا منه*
*جاء فى رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية الى اهل كورنثوس 
( 1انه لا يوافقني ان افتخر فاني اتي الى مناظر الرب و اعلاناته2 اعرف انسانا في المسيح قبل اربع عشرة سنة افي الجسد لست اعلم ام خارج الجسد لست اعلم الله يعلم اختطف هذا الى السماء الثالثة و اعرف هذا الانسان افي الجسد ام خارج الجسد لست اعلم الله يعلم3 انه اختطف الى الفردوس و سمع كلمات لا ينطق بها و لا يسوغ لانسان ان يتكلم بها4 )
*
*محمد الحرامي:
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=5821*
*المزيد من الأمثلة:*
*
" إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بَعْدَ إِيْمَانِهِمْ ثُمَّ ازْدَادُوا كَفْراً لَنْ تُقْبَل تَوْبَتُهُمْ وَأَولَئِكً هُمُ الضَّـالُّونَ" (سورة آل عمران3: 90)  مسروق سرقة مباشرة من  (لان الذين استنيروا و سقطوا لا يمكن تجديدهم ايضا للتوبة (العبرانيين 6 : 4 - 6)*
*
 انظر الى هذه الاقوال التى ذكرها بولس قبل الاسلام ب 600 سنة وتجدها فى القران.. فإليك اماكنها برسائل بولس واماكنها بالقران: 
1. مبدا رد الاساءة بالإحسان ( رو 12: 17-21)( فصلت 34)
2. البوق الاخير( 1كو15: 52)( النمل 87 الزمر 68 المدثر 8)
3. كل واحد سيحمل حمل نفسة ( غل 6: 5)( فصلت 46)
4. مايزرعة الانسان اياة يحصد ( غل 6 : 7) ( الشورى 20)
5. اخلى المسيح نفسة اخذا صورة عبد ( فيلبى 2: 6)( النساء 172)
6. الله قريب( فيلبى 4: 5)( هود 61)
7. غضب الله على اليهود ( 1تس 2: 15و16)( ال عمران 112)
8. الله ليس بظالم ( عب 6: 10)( فصلت 46)
9. ومن الناس من يعبد الله على حرف، فإن أصابه خير اطمأن به، وإن أصابته فتنة، انقلب على وجهه، خسر الدنيا والآخرة. ذلك هو الخسران المبين [ ( الحج 11 ).
لقد ورد المعنى نفسه في رسالة بولس، ومنها سرق رسول الاسلام: "إن الحرف يقتل، والـروح يُحيي" ( 2 كورنثوس 6:3
10-سورة يس الاية 60: أَلَمْ أَعْهَدْ إِلَيْكُمْ يَا بَنِي آدَمَ أَنْ لَا تَعْبُدُوا الشَّيْطَانَ إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ 
تسمى عبادة الاصنام " عبادة الشيطان " كما عند بولس الرسول ( 1 كورنثس 10: 20).

المزيد من الأمثلة:
· جاء فى الحديث ( صحيح مسلم كتاب مقدمة) 8 و حدثني حرملة بن يحيى بن عبد الله بن حرملة بن عمران التجيبي قال حدثنا ابن وهب قال حدثني أبو شريح أنه سمع شراحيل بن يزيد يقول أخبرني مسلم ابن يسار أنه سمع أبا هريرة يقولا قال رسول الله صلى اللهم عليه وسلم يكون في آخر الزمان دجالون كذابون يأتونكم من الأحاديث بما لم تسمعوا أنتم ولا آباؤكم فإياكم وإياهم لا يضلونكم ولا يفتنونكم *

وقال بولس( و لكن الروح يقول صريحا انه في الازمنة الاخيرة يرتد قوم عن الايمان تابعين ارواحا مضلة و تعاليم شياطين (تيموثاوس الأولى 4 : 1) ( و لكن ان بشرناكم نحن او ملاك من السماء بغير ما بشرناكم فليكن اناثيما اى مرفوضا (غلاطية 1 : 8)


· وعن النعمان بن بشير رضي الله عنهما قال :قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( المسلمون كرجل واحد إن اشتكى عينه اشتكى كله ، وإن اشتكى رأسه اشتكى كله ) مسلم (2586(
وهذا تجدة حرفيا فى رسالة بولس حيث يقول ( لا تقدر العين ان تقول لليد لا حاجة لي اليك او الراس ايضا للرجلين لا حاجة لي اليكما (كورنثوس الأولى 12 : 21) 26 فان كان عضو واحد يتالم فجميع الاعضاء تتالم معه و ان كان عضو واحد يكرم فجميع الاعضاء تفرح معه


· فضل اليهود على العالم اى ان الله فضلهم على العالم 
روميه 3 : 1 اذا ما هو فضل اليهودي او ما هو نفع الختان2 كثير على كل وجه اما اولا فلانهم استؤمنوا على اقوال الله3 فماذا ان كان قوم لم يكونوا امناء افلعل عدم امانتهم يبطل امانة الله 

وهنا نرى ان بولس يقول ان فضل اليهود كثير والدليل الاول لذلك هو لانهم استؤمنوا على اقوال الله
والقران يقول ان الله فضل بنى اسرائيل على العالمين كما قال بولس 
)وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا بَنِي إِسْرائيلَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحُكْمَ وَالنُّبُوَّةَ وَرَزَقْنَاهُمْ مِنَ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَفَضَّلْنَاهُمْ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ) (الجاثـية:16) 

.*

*الملائكة
و عن الملائكة يقول الصانع ملائكته رياحا و خدامه لهيب نار (العبرانيين 1 : 7)

الله خلق الملائكه وهى خدامه لهيب بنار .. ومن هذة الملائكه سقط ابليس واعوانه فصاروا شياطين .. 

والقران بقول وفي الأعراف (12): "قَالَ مَا مَنَعَكَ أَلَّا تَسْجُدَ إِذْ أَمَرْتُكَ قَالَ أَنَا خَيْرٌ مِنْهُ خَلَقْتَنِي مِنْ نَارٍ وَخَلَقْتَهُ مِنْ طِينٍ" 


· الصيام العائلى

قال بولس بان اثناء الصيام يتم الامتناع عن المعاشرات الجنسيه .. وهذا ماقاله القرآن ايضا .. الامتناع اثناء الصيام 

(لا يسلب احدكم الاخر الا ان يكون على موافقة الى حين لكي تتفرغوا للصوم و الصلاة ثم تجتمعوا ايضا معا لكي لا يجربكم الشيطان لسبب عدم نزاهتكم (كورنثوس الأولى 7 : 5)
فهل بولس هو مؤلف المسيحية ام هو مؤلف الاسلام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



انظر الى تنبؤات بولس الرسول النبوية فى كتاباتة ((تيموثاوس الأولى 4)
1 و لكن الروح يقول صريحا انه في الازمنة الاخيرة يرتد قوم عن الايمان تابعين ارواحا مضلة و تعاليم شياطين ( وهو مايحدث الان وتنبا بة بولس بارتداد المسيحيين عن المسيحية فى الايام الاخيرة )
2 في رياء اقوال كاذبة موسومة ضمائرهم
3 مانعين عن الزواج ( وهو مايحدث الآن فى اوربا وامريكا حيث يعزف الكثيرين عن عن الزواج مفضلين الزنا)و امرين ان يمتنع عن اطعمة قد خلقها الله لتتناول بالشكر من المؤمنين ( وهو ماعملة الاسلام بتحريم اكل الخنزير ) و عارفي الحق


اخيرا ارجو ان تقرا رسائل بولس لتعرف هل هى وحى من الله ام لا.... واليك مثال منها 

رسالة بولس الاولى الى كورنثوس اصحاح 13 
1 ان كنت اتكلم بالسنة الناس و الملائكة و لكن ليس لي محبة فقد صرت نحاسا يطن او صنجا يرن
2 و ان كانت لي نبوة و اعلم جميع الاسرار و كل علم و ان كان لي كل الايمان حتى انقل الجبال و لكن ليس لي محبة فلست شيئا
3 و ان اطعمت كل اموالي و ان سلمت جسدي حتى احترق و لكن ليس لي محبة فلا انتفع شيئا
4 المحبة تتانى و ترفق المحبة لا تحسد المحبة لا تتفاخر و لا تنتفخ
5 و لا تقبح و لا تطلب ما لنفسها و لا تحتد و لا تظن السوء
6 و لا تفرح بالاثم بل تفرح بالحق
7 و تحتمل كل شيء و تصدق كل شيء و ترجو كل شيء و تصبر على كل شيء
8 المحبة لا تسقط ابدا و اما النبوات فستبطل و الالسنة فستنتهي و العلم فسيبطل 


فهل كلام كهذا لسنا فى حاجة الية؟؟؟ وهل الكلام السابق من كلام البشر؟؟؟ 

من يقول ان بولس هو مؤلف المسيحية اقول له ولماذا اذن سرق عنه نبى الاسلام؟؟؟ ومن يعترض على بولس اقول له ان شخصا مثل عمر ليس نبى ومع ذلك كان يقول كلاما يدعى محمد انه ينزل عليه ويكتبه  فى القرآن فى اليوم التالى

روى البخاري وغيره أن عمراً قال: وافقتُ ربي في ثلاث. قلت: يا رسول الله لو أخذتَ من مقام إبراهيم مصلّى. فنزلت: “وَاتَّخِذُوا مِنْ مَقَامِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ مُصَلَّى ; (البقرة 2: 125). وقلت: يا رسول الله، إن نساءك يدخل عليهن البَرّ والفاجر، فلو أمرتَهن أن يحتجبْنَ. فنزلت آية الحجاب: “وَإِذَا سَأَلْتُمُوهُنَّ مَتَاعاً فَا سْأَلوُهُنَّ مِنْ وَرَاءِ حِجَابٍ ذَلِكُمْ أَطْهَرُ لِقُلُوبِكُمْ وَقُلُوبِهِنَّ ; (الأحزاب 33: 53). واجتمع على رسول الله نساؤه في الغيرة، فقلت لهن: عسى ربه إن طلَّقكن أن يبدّله أزواجاً خيراً منكنّ. فنزلت كذلك “عَسَى رَبُّهُ إِنْ طَلَّقَكُنَّ أَنْ يُبْدِلَهُ أَزْوَاجاً خَيْراً مِنْكُنَّ ; (التحريم 66: 5) (الإتقان للسيوطي ما نزل من القرآن على الصحابة).

فلماذا تستعجب ان يعطى الله بولس وحيا سماويا ؟؟؟؟ 

· ليس بولس هو مؤلف المسيحية او المنادى بالتثليث وحده.. فكتابات الحوارى بطرس ( رسائل بطرس الرسول) وكذلك كتابات الحوارى يعقوب وكذلك كتابات الحوارى يوحنا مبنية على اساس ان الله واحد مثلث الاقانيم وان المسيح مات من اجل خطايانا .. وهم الحواريون الذين شهد لهم القران اعظم شهادة
*​ 
*إذاً يجب على المسلم ان يقول بولس صلى الله عليه و سلام*​ 

نقلا عن منظمة مسيحيى البالتوك www.christpal.com

تحياتى و محبتى


----------



## Michael (21 أغسطس 2006)

معلومات جديدة بالنسبة لى 

الرب يبارك حياتك اكثر واكثر


----------



## سامية (21 أغسطس 2006)

فادي :
حبوبنا الصغير خالص
أنا عندي متشبهات لقول الرسول محمد (ص) المشابهة لقول المسيح 
ونحن بنفسرها بأن أن مصدر الوحي واحد وثابت وهو اله السموات والأرض الله سبحانه وتعالى.

اخونا حبوبنا الصغير : *** حرر من قبل ماي روك مع تحذير***

اللي بتنقل المواضيع من المكان ده للمكان دهوت.


*** حرر من قبل ماي روك مع تحذير***

تؤمن بالمسيح وإلا . طيب اقريت الانجيل وشفت اد ايه المسيح اقتبس من التوراة والمزمور علشان يوضح افكاره للمؤمنين طيب نقول عن عيسى اللي اقتبس من التوراة كلامه وكون الانجيل بتاعه إيه .

طيب اشرح لنا عبارة المسيح عن معزيه واللي المسيح قال بنفسه عنه " ذاك سيمجدني لأنه سيأخذ من كل ماهو لي ، كل ماهو للأب فهو إذا لي" يوحنا


فادي حبيبنا واخونا باقولك ايه يافادي

*** حرر من قبل ماي روك مع تحذير***


----------



## Fadie (21 أغسطس 2006)

كالعادة قلة ادب على الفاضى

لكن هل انتى فى النهاية اعترفتى ان بولس رسول الله؟

يلا بقى قولى عليه بولس صلى الله عليه و سلم


----------



## Michael (21 أغسطس 2006)

*سامية

احترمى الاعضاء وبلا قلة ادب محمدية

عندك رد او تعقيباهلا وسهلا و يكون بادب وبالادلة معندكيش تخرسى وتتعلمى دينك معانا صح*​


----------



## سامية (21 أغسطس 2006)

*** حرر من قبل ماي روك مع تحذير***


----------



## Michael (21 أغسطس 2006)

*



			والله يا اصغير اسفه انا مابقولش ابدا ومش حاقول لبولس اللي اضطهد المسيح وعذب اتباعه بانه سيدي ، ولن اقول ابدا لمن ادخل الضلال والفساد لدين المسيح عبر الدعوة لتثليث اله اسرائيل يهوه الابدي الواحد .
مهما ادعى بانه اصبح وسار مع المسيح .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الظاهر انك لم تقراى الموضوع

اعيدى نظر فية




			ووالله يا ابونا ميشيل انا ماعنديش رد على اشوية المهاترات والتشكيكات اللي بتنشروها هنا في المنتدى ولكن عندي تعقيب صغير ليكم
اول حاجه دي قلة ادب مصرية صرفة ومش محمدية ولا حاجة
لانه ببساطة ما كنش بيتكلم مصري .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الادب المحمدى ليس بمصرى فقط بكل لكل العرب ولذلك قلت قلة ادب محمدية




			ثاني حاجة انا مضطرة ابلغ عنكم لمخالفتكم الصريحة لعدم مراعاتكم لحرمة عدم الاساءة للاديان وبخاصة الدين الاسلامي سواء إلهه أو رسوله أو كتابه واتباعه .

واذا لقيتوا اقريب خالص دعوة من المحكمة لحضور جلسة تشهير واساءة فما تلموش ساعتها الا نفسكم .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ياماما يا خرابى

خبونى خبونى

فين الاساءة دى يا عم الحجة المحامية انتى

واهل تعتبروا البحث والتسائل اساءة

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

طيب بالمرة بقى ابقى اعملى طلب كمان للموقع المحمدى النجس هذا وشوفى كيف يتكلمون على الاديان السماوية بعكس منتداياتنا

www.ebnmaryam.com/vb/


ويكون فى علمك اسماء الله 99 ولما كنا نتكلم فى اسماء الله كنتوا تقولوا اسائة

اهو فى موضوع باعتراف الازهر بحذف اسماء الله

 الفضيحة الكبرى أسماء الله الحسنى غير صحيحة والأزهر يعترف ويقوم بتعديلها 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=56253#post56253

وغيرة وغيرة

كفاية عمى بقى وجهل بقى*


----------



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (21 أغسطس 2006)

* عزيزي فادي حقيقة لقد  ضحكت  كثيراااااااا من  ردك واستشهادك بالقران فهل  عجزت  ان  تثبت  ان  بولس رسول  من الكتاب  المقدس فجئت  لتستشهد بالقران .*
* انت  تعرفي اسلوبي جيدا  اسلوب اسد الاسلام _2 بالبال تووك عزيزي  هذا  هو ردي  علي  استشهادك بالاية رقم 14 من  سورة يس واتمني من الله  ان  يفتح قلبك ويهديك  لطريق الحق *


*{**إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون}هل بولس مذكور بالقران كما في سورة يس اية 14*
*
اضاف الرب ذلك إلى نفسه لأن عيسى أرسلهما بأمر الرب وكان ذلك حين رفع عيسى إلى السماء وكما ان اى رسول يرسل رسول فيسمى رسول كما نقول الملك ارسل رسولا يبلغكم سلامه فلما ياخذ هذا القول انسان وينقله يكون ايضا رسول اى مبلغ *
*وكذلك سيدنا محمد ارسل رسلا كثيرة لهرقل عظيم الروم ولكسرى عظيم الفرس وارسل رسلا كثيرة لتعليم الناس الاسلام بشتى المدن فأطلق عليهم رسلا *
*ولكن الفرق انهم رسلا من رسول الله ورسول الله مرسل من الله فهذا لفظ رسول وهذا لفظ رسول وان تشابة اللفظ فالاختلاف يكون بالمرسل*

*وقوله تعالى : " ((إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما ))" أي بادروهما بالتكذيب " فعززنا بثالث " أي قويناهما وشددنا أزرهما برسول ثالث **.

قال ابن جريج عن وهب بن سليمان عن شعيب الجبابي قال كان اسم الرسولين الأولين شمعون ويوحنا واسم الثالث بولص والقرية أنطاكية " فقالوا " أي لأهل تلك القرية " ((إنا إليكم مرسلون **))" 
أي من ربكم الذي خلقكم يأمركم بعبادته وحده لا شريك له *

*وقاله أبو العالية وزعم قتادة أنهم كانوا رسل المسيح عليه السلام إلى أهل أنطاكية **.

هنا ليس الرسول مقصود به بولس*

*لأن هؤلاء الرسل كانو بعهد سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام اما بولس فحسب روايات الانجيل انه اتى بعد عيسى وبعد رفعه الى السماء بعشرين عاما ولم يكن معاصرا للمسيح في زمنه بشهادة كتابك .*

*اعتقد ان  هنا  الضربة القاضية لك  يا فادي  لكي  نسقط استدلالك انه بولسك ((( شاول )))هو  المذكور بالقران *

*فدلالتك يا فادي على أنه رسول عيسى وقد ابلغة عيسى نقول لك اولا أن صح قولك وصحت روايته فهو ليس مرسل عن الله بل عن طريق عيسى اى ليس بمباشر وان زعمت انه هو الله بذاته عيسى نقول لك اثبت انه اله ونعترف لك ان المدعو بولس هو رسول الله ومن عند الله ومبلغ من الله *

*وان قلت ان عيسى هو ابن الله فنقول لك ان عيسى نفسة كان يتلقى الاوامر من الله وهو مبلغ عن الله ويطلب من الله والله يستجيب له يعنى ليس الامر فعلا ذاتيا يقوم به من نفسة ودلالة القول على ذلك عن لسان المسيح نفسه أنه رسول من عند الله كباقي الرسل ولنستمع لهذه الغاية التي أعلنها المسيح*

*في [ 11 : 41 ] من إنجيل يوحنا : (( وَرَفَعَ يَسُوعُ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الآبُ، أَشْكُرُكَ لأَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِي، وَقَدْ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ دَوْماً تَسْمَعُ لِي. وَلكِنِّي قُلْتُ هَذَا لأَجْلِ الْجَمْعِ الْوَاقِفِ حَوْلِي لِيُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي**))

ان اسم بولس كان متداول بذلك العصر بشكل عادى جدا*

*فلا يقتضى ان يكون هو نفس الشخص فلو قلنا ان هناك شخص اسمه محمد كان رسولا وشخص اسمه محمد وهو فاسق فالتشابة بالاسم لا يقتضى التشابة بالذوات*

*كما يوجد على سبيل المثال يوحنا المعمدان ويوحنا اللاهوتى*
*فكلاهما يوحنا ولكن الشخصيات تختلف وعدما بحسب زعمكم اتى عيسى للحواريين بعد قيامته من الاموات وطلب اليهم ان يبشرو ويكرزو بكل المدن لم يكن بولس معهم للتلاميذ الاثنى عشر*

*في انتظار تعليقك  يا فادي وردك هل  بولس كان  من  المعاصرين  للمسيح ؟؟؟ 
*​*
**مع  تحياتي  *
*BIG_BOOS_4_ALL*​


----------



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (21 أغسطس 2006)

*الصديق  مايكل  مجدي  ارجو منك  التحلي بالخلق المسيحي وعدم  السب  او  الشتم *
*اين هذا  من  قول المسيح  من  ضربك علي خدك  الايمن  ادر له  خدك الايسر *

*واين هذا من  الذي  تفعله  من  تعاليم  المسيح عليه السلام *

* متي 5:44  واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم.باركوا لاعنيكم.احسنوا الى مبغضيكم.وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم.
*​*
** لوقا  6:27  لكني اقول لكم ايها السامعون احبوا اعداءكم.احسنوا الى مبغضيكم.
*​*
**وهذا  هو قول  بولس *
*1Co 6:10 **وَلاَ سَارِقُونَ وَلاَ طَمَّاعُونَ وَلاَ سِكِّيرُونَ وَلاَ شَتَّامُونَ وَلاَ خَاطِفُونَ يَرِثُونَ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ. *

* الان  لي  عندك  سؤال  هل  رسائل  بولس الرسول  هي  وحي من  الله  *
*في انتظار ردك  واجابتك مع  الدليل  والبرهان  *

*مع  تحياتي *
*BIG_BOSS_4_ALL*​*
*


----------



## My Rock (21 أغسطس 2006)

*تم التعديل على مشاركات سامية لقلة الادب...*


----------



## My Rock (21 أغسطس 2006)

BIG_BOSS_4_ALL قال:
			
		

> *عزيزي فادي حقيقة لقد ضحكت كثيراااااااا من ردك واستشهادك بالقران فهل عجزت ان تثبت ان بولس رسول من الكتاب المقدس فجئت لتستشهد بالقران .*​


​اما انها مسألة غريبة بجد!!!!!

بتجي و بتسأل سؤال اذا كان بولس موجود في القرأن و بعد ما يرد عليك بتجي و تقول انه عجز من اثباته في الكتاب المقدس؟؟

اسف عزيزي, لكن هذا اسلوب طفولي غير محبذ فيه بالمنتدى فأذا كنت انت على هذا القدر من الدوخان الذي لا تعرف من تطرحه من اسئلة فأرجوا منك التأني في الردود!​ 
​


*



 
هنا ليس الرسول مقصود به بولس

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*







لأن هؤلاء الرسل كانو بعهد سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام اما بولس فحسب روايات الانجيل انه اتى بعد عيسى وبعد رفعه الى السماء بعشرين عاما ولم يكن معاصرا للمسيح في زمنه بشهادة كتابك .​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​لا اريد التقليل من شأن المحاورين و لا لقلة الادب لذلك لان اضحك على ما جاء بالرغم من استخفافه بالعقل... فأكتفي بوضعي لسؤال نصه, متى ذهب التلاميذ الى انطاكية, هل بعد صلب المسيح و قيامته ام قبلها؟

و هل يوجد رسول اخر للمسيح بأسم بولس؟

هذا من جهة, اما من جهة ثانية فالمسيح ارسل بولس بحسب الرؤيا المكتوبة في العهد الجديد​*​​​​


​
*



وان قلت ان عيسى هو ابن الله فنقول لك ان عيسى نفسة كان يتلقى الاوامر من الله وهو مبلغ عن الله ويطلب من الله والله يستجيب له يعنى ليس الامر فعلا ذاتيا يقوم به من نفسة ودلالة القول على ذلك عن لسان المسيح نفسه أنه رسول من عند الله كباقي الرسل ولنستمع لهذه الغاية التي أعلنها المسيح

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*يا ريت لو تخليك بلا نط لمواضيع ثانية حفاظا على مسار الموضوع*
​


​


*



 ان اسم بولس كان متداول بذلك العصر بشكل عادى جدا​


فلا يقتضى ان يكون هو نفس الشخص فلو قلنا ان هناك شخص اسمه محمد كان رسولا وشخص اسمه محمد وهو فاسق فالتشابة بالاسم لا يقتضى التشابة بالذوات​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​​



*



كما يوجد على سبيل المثال يوحنا المعمدان ويوحنا اللاهوتى

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​لا يعتبر يوحنا المعمدان من تلاميذ المسيح او رسله :t33: 

فاليوحنا الاول هو نبي جاء ليمهد الطريق للرب, اما الثاني فهو احد تلاميذه, فالقرأن لم يشتبه بينه و بين يوحنا اللاهوتي عندما ذكر يحي..
​​


----------



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (22 أغسطس 2006)

*عزيزي ما ي روك اظن من ادب الحوار ان يكون مبني علي الاحترام المتبادل من الطرفين ومن حقي ان اسأل كيف تستشهدون بان بولس رسول الله في الاسلام .*​ 
*عزيزي ماي روك انت قلت ***فالمسيح ارسل بولس بحسب الرؤيا المكتوبة في العهد الجديد****
*اي رؤيا عزيزي الرويا برواياتها متناقضة ولا يوجد شاهد عيان واحد لديكم عليها .*​ 
******** تم التحرير من قبل ماي روك لدخول العضو في موضوع اخر بعيد عن الموضوع الحالي *******








*وحينما فوجئت برد فادي ضحكت جدااااااا فهذه افتراءات واضحة ليس لها اي اساس من الصحة العجيب والغريب انكم تثبتون شيئ غير موجود لدينا وغير ثابت لديكم وهو ان بولس رسول المسيح مع انه لم يكن من المعاصرين له وبحسب الروايات انه جاء بعد المسيح بعشرين عام .*​ 
*وانا اؤاخذك علي اسلوبك في الحوار معي واتمني الا يتكرر معي فانا لدي منتدي اسمه ((( ملتقى حوار الاديان ))) ونحن علي علم ودراية في الردود علي الشبهات وايضا لدينا القدرة علي المناظرات وان اردت المناظرة في اي موضوع اسلامي مسيحي مشترك فليكن *
*ولنبدأ مثلا في ان تثبت لي اولا هل رسائل بولس وحي من الله ام لا *
*ولنفتح موضوع اخر وليكن في اثباتك ان الله روح ولتكن مناظرة بيني وبينك في هذا الموضوع مناظرة اسلامية مسيحية هل الله روح في الاسلام والمسيحية وهذا هو عنوانها ولكل متناظر حق الاستشهاد بالكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد والقران الكريم .*​ 
*في انتظار ردودك *
*مع تحياتي*​ 
*BIG_BOSS_4_ALL*​


----------



## شوقي سمير (22 أغسطس 2006)

ارجو الا يستشهد احد من القران الكريم بدون علم


----------



## ماهر (22 أغسطس 2006)

ايش لك في القرقة معاهم يعني بكرة لو اعتقد احد منكما بأنه على خطأ والآخر على صواب فسوف يعتذر للثاني ويعلن خطأه للناس ويذهب ليطلب مغفرة الرب الاله اله العالمين.؟
والذي كان  طاردكم من رحمته طوال هذا الوقت ، وما صدق لأنه كان  ينتظر لحظة تجلي الحكمة الدقيقة والبالغةلديكم وتبني لحظة الصدق والاعتراف منكم ليباركم ويمنحكم من فضله.
أنا اريد أن انصح الطرفين بترك المراء والجدال والتشكيك الرخيص كل واحد منكم بمعتقدات الآخر وبصة دينه وصدق كلام رسوله .
والله خوش اتباع للمرسلين أنتم . 
سادتي أنتم متناقضات لاتلتقي فايش تبون بالضبط من بعض عبر تلك الأسئلة والتحديات . 
تبون عمل صالح ومفيد ، وتكسبوا فيه شوية ثواب ونعمة 
انا عندي ليكم حل  كالتالي:
انا مزنوق حبتين ماليا ، وعاوز حد ايسلفني كده في حدود 500 دولار 
تيجو تعملوا قدعان أنتم الاخوة الاعداء وتفتحوا لي صندوق تبرع واللي يتبرع اكثر يبقى هو اللي صح من دلوقتي وعلى طول .

هاه اولقتو ايه .. ماتردوا ... وبسرعة ... دنا محتاج ومزنوق .

"هههههههههههه......ههههههههههههههه......ههههههههههه.....هاه


----------



## ماهر (22 أغسطس 2006)

ومحدش يقولي " الله يعطيك وربنا معاك يابني"
اعملوا حاجة عملي ، اتشوروا وردوا علي .

ههههههههههههههه...ههوهوهوهوهوهوهوهوه ......هههههههههه


----------



## Fadie (23 أغسطس 2006)

> *عزيزي فادي حقيقة لقد ضحكت كثيراااااااا من ردك واستشهادك بالقران فهل عجزت ان تثبت ان بولس رسول من الكتاب المقدس فجئت لتستشهد بالقران*


 
يعلم ربنا انا مش عارف اقول ايه صدقونى هموت من الضحك على الواد دة

و انا متأكد انه اصلا لم يقرأ ما كتبه الاخوة المسئوليين عن موقع كرايست بال فى اثبات انه بولس هو رسول من القران ايضا بل و ذكروا حقائق خطيرة جدا عن حياة بولس الرسول من التفاسير

و لكن نشوف الرد الغلبان بتاع شبل الاسلام



> *{إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون}هل بولس مذكور بالقران كما في سورة يس اية 14*
> *
> اضاف الرب ذلك إلى نفسه لأن عيسى أرسلهما بأمر الرب وكان ذلك حين رفع عيسى إلى السماء وكما ان اى رسول يرسل رسول فيسمى رسول كما نقول الملك ارسل رسولا يبلغكم سلامه فلما ياخذ هذا القول انسان وينقله يكون ايضا رسول اى مبلغ *
> *وكذلك سيدنا محمد ارسل رسلا كثيرة لهرقل عظيم الروم ولكسرى عظيم الفرس وارسل رسلا كثيرة لتعليم الناس الاسلام بشتى المدن فأطلق عليهم رسلا *
> ...


 
كلام مرسل غير مدعم بدليل على الاطلاق



> *قال ابن جريج عن وهب بن سليمان عن شعيب الجبابي قال كان اسم الرسولين الأولين شمعون ويوحنا واسم الثالث بولص والقرية أنطاكية " فقالوا " أي لأهل تلك القرية " ((إنا إليكم مرسلون **))"
> أي من ربكم الذي خلقكم يأمركم بعبادته وحده لا شريك له *


 
سبحان الكائن الواجب الوجود يهوة ولا اله الا المسيح

برج من عقلى هيطير بجد

انت يابنى مش لسة قايل انهم كانوا رسلا من رسول الله دلوقتى جاى تغير كلامك و تقول انهم مرسليين من عند الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



> *لأن هؤلاء الرسل كانو بعهد سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام اما بولس فحسب روايات الانجيل انه اتى بعد عيسى وبعد رفعه الى السماء بعشرين عاما ولم يكن معاصرا للمسيح في زمنه بشهادة كتابك*


 
بقولك ايه.....انت هتشتغلنى؟

متتكلمش منغير دليل يا اضعف من الضعف نفسه انك تدافع عن دينك و محمدك و رسولك و عمك بولس يلا قول صلى الله عليه و سلم



> *فدلالتك يا فادي على أنه رسول عيسى وقد ابلغة عيسى نقول لك اولا أن صح قولك وصحت روايته فهو ليس مرسل عن الله بل عن طريق عيسى اى ليس بمباشر وان زعمت انه هو الله بذاته عيسى نقول لك اثبت انه اله ونعترف لك ان المدعو بولس هو رسول الله ومن عند الله ومبلغ من الله*


 
تصدق يا اسد الاسلام انا مبسوط جدا عشان انا هخليك تعرف ازاى تتكلم على القديس بولس بالاسلوب دة

اثبات ان عيسى هو الاله من القرأن و السنة:-

{إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلآئِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِّنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهًا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ} (45) سورة آل عمران

الايمان بان المسيح هو كلمة الله هو ذات الايمان الذى يؤمن به المسيحيين فوجدنا ان شيوخ الاسلام قالوا ان هذه الكلمة هى كن فيكون و لكن هذا خطأ لان بهذا كان عيسى هو نتجيجة الكلمة و ليس الكلمة نفسه فأن قال الله ليكن عيسى فـــــــــــــــ كان عيسى اى ان عيسى هنا هو نتيجة الكلمة التى قالها الله "كن"و لكن القرأن يوضح و يصرح عكس ذلك انه الكلمة نفسه و لاحظ ان قوله الكلمةجاء مذكر مع ان لفظ "الكلمة" هو مؤنث.........تحياتى يا شبل

{ذَلِكَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قَوْلَ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي فِيهِ يَمْتَرُونَ} (34) سورة مريم

مرة اخرى يتكرر الايمان بان المسيح هو الاقنوم الثانى كلمة الله فى قوله عن المسيح"قول الحق" و قال الشيوخ و المفسرين ان قول الحق هنا عائدة على ان المسيح عبد الله و رسوله بينما نحن نجد ان لفظ"قول الحق"عائد على المسيح و ليس على الاية التى سبقتها و التى تفيد ان عيسى عبد الله و رسوله اى ان قول الحق هو عيسى ابن مريم ذاته و ليس اقتران العبودية بعيسى

{اتَّخَذُواْ أَحْبَارَهُمْ وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ أَرْبَابًا مِّن دُونِ اللّهِ وَالْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَمَا أُمِرُواْ إِلاَّ لِيَعْبُدُواْ إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا لاَّ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ سُبْحَانَهُ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ} (31) سورة التوبة

هذه الاية كارثة بحق اذ ان عطف المسيح على الله بأداة العطف الواو كارثة حقا اذ انها تساوى بين المسيح و الله و القول بانهم اتخذوا احبارهم اربابا من دون المسيح و الله اى ان المسيح هو ايضا رب مع الله و هذا ما يؤمن به المسيحيين فى اقنومية الاب و الابن و انهم ذات واحدة و جوهر واحد و هؤلاء النصارى اتخذوا الرهبان اربابا لهم كما انهم ألهوا السيدة العذراء و اما نحن فلا نؤمن بذلك

و اذا شئت الخوض فى هذه الاية اكثر فعندى بحث تفصيلى لكل المراجع الاسلامية التى فسرت هذه الاية و لتتحمل عواقب هذا التسرع الذى اعرف انك لا تقدر على مواجهته

فلننتقل الان الى السنة

انى اخلق لكم من الطين كهيئة الطير فانفخ فيه فيكون طيرا باذن الله وابرئ الاكمه والابرص واحيى الموتى سوره ال عمران49 http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KATHEER&nType=1&nSora=3&nAya=49

والذي نفسي بيده ‏ ‏ليوشكن أن ينزل فيكم ابن ‏ ‏مريم ‏ ‏حكما ‏ ‏مقسطا سنن الترمذي http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=2159&doc=2&IMAGE

‏والذي نفسي بيده ‏ ‏ليوشكن أن ينزل فيكم ‏‏ابن مريم ‏حكما مقسطا صحيح البخاري http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=2070&doc=0&IMAGE

وتبرئ الأكمه والأبرص بإذني وإذ تخرج الموتى سوره المائدة110 http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?nType=1&bm=&nSeg=0&l=arb&nSora=5&nAya=110&taf=KATHEER&tashkeel=0

إثبات تجسد السيد المسيح الإلهى فى القرآن فارسلنا اليها روحنا فتمثل لها بشرا سويا سورة مريم17 http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?nType=1&bm=&nSeg=0&l=arb&nSora=19&nAya=17&taf=TABARY&tashkeel=0

عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تيموثاؤس الاولى 3-16، راجع سوره الحديد 3 هو الاول والاخر والظاهر والباطن http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KATHEER&nType=1&nSora=57&nAya=3

فنفخنا فيها من روحنا وجعلنا ابنها اية للعالمين سورة الأنبياء91

فنفخنا فيه من روحنا وصدقت بكلمات ربها http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KATHEER&nType=1&nSora=66&nAya=12

إذ قال الله يا عيسى ابن مريم اذكر نعمتي عليك وعلى والدتك إذ أيدتك بروح القدس تكلم الناس في المهد وكهلا وإذ علمتك الكتاب والحكمة والتوراة والإنجيل سوره المائدة110 http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?nType=1&bm=&nSeg=0&l=arb&nSora=5&nAya=110&taf=KATHEER&tashkeel=0

صحيح البخارى يذكر على لسان محمد ان كل بنى ادم يطعن الشيطان فى جنبيه باصبعه حين يولد غير عيسى ابن مريم ذهب يطعن فطعن فى الحجاب http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=5110

فيقول ‏‏عيسى ‏إن ربي قد غضب اليوم غضبا لم يغضب قبله مثله قط ولن يغضب بعده مثله ولم يذكر ذنبا صحيح البخاري http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=4343&doc=0&IMAGE

و كالعادة يا شبل تحول الموضوع دائما الى المسيحيات و بأذن المسيح ستجد الرد على اى شبهة تخطر لك على بال

تحياتى و محبتى


----------



## Michael (23 أغسطس 2006)

اعتقد انة بعد كل المداخلات تاكدنا من ان بولس الرسول بشهادة القران وبالادلة والبراهين والتفاسير المعتمدة


----------



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (23 أغسطس 2006)

*عزيزي فادي حقيقة لقد ضحكت كثيراااااااا جدااااا للمرة الثانية من ردك واستشهادك بالقران فهل عجزت ان تثبت الوهية المسيح من كتابك كما عجزت ان تثبت ان بولس رسول من الكتاب المقدس فجئت لتستشهد بالقران حقيقة عجبت لامرررررك .*
*فادي كما تعودنا منكم في غرفتكم بالبال توك التسويف والتدليس والهرووب اين اجابة سؤالي وسأكرره لك *
*هل بولس كان من المعاصرين للمسيح ؟؟؟ او من تلاميذه !!!!!!*
*لكي تستشهد بالقران بان بولس رسول المسيح !!!!!!!!!*
*في انتظار ردك ولا تتجاهل الرد علي هذا السؤال يا فادي *
******** تم التحرير من قبل ماي روك لدخول العضو في موضوع اخر بعيد عن الموضوع الحالي *******​*

والان ما سر تناقض روايات بولس ؟ ؟؟؟ !!!!!!!!!!!
وهل رسائل بولس موحي بها من الله ؟؟؟؟ ​ 
في انتظار ردك 
مع تحياتي 
BIG_BOSS_4_ALL
اسد الاسلام _2​*


----------



## My Rock (23 أغسطس 2006)

BIG_BOSS_4_ALL قال:


> *عزيزي ماي روك انت قلت ***فالمسيح ارسل بولس بحسب الرؤيا المكتوبة في العهد الجديد****
> *اي رؤيا عزيزي الرويا برواياتها متناقضة ولا يوجد شاهد عيان واحد لديكم عليها .*​


 
اضحكتني كثيرا... اراك تقفز الى مواضيع اخرى لعدم استطاعتك من الدفاع عن موضوعك يا ريت لو تطرح الموضوع في موضوع مستقر حتى انسف لك هذه الشبهة بالدليل و البرهان​ 
و لم ارى اي رد على أسألتي:​ 
لا اريد التقليل من شأن المحاورين و لا لقلة الادب لذلك لان اضحك على ما جاء بالرغم من استخفافه بالعقل... فأكتفي بوضعي لسؤال نصه, متى ذهب التلاميذ الى انطاكية, هل بعد صلب المسيح و قيامته ام قبلها؟​ 
و هل يوجد رسول اخر للمسيح بأسم بولس؟​


----------



## My Rock (23 أغسطس 2006)

BIG_BOSS_4_ALL قال:


> ​
> *والان ما سر تناقض روايات بولس ؟ ؟؟؟ !!!!!!!!!!!*
> *وهل رسائل بولس موحي بها من الله ؟؟؟؟ *​
> ​


​ 
لا يوجد اي تناقض بين روايات بولس و كل رسائله موحى به من الروح القدس, لكن لا تحاول تشتيت الموضوع و الدخول في موضوع اخر,,, اذا تريد النقاش في المواضيع الاخرى, افتح موضوع جديد و كفاك تهربا و تشتيتا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Fadie (23 أغسطس 2006)

> *عزيزي فادي حقيقة لقد ضحكت كثيراااااااا جدااااا للمرة الثانية من ردك واستشهادك بالقران فهل عجزت ان تثبت الوهية المسيح من كتابك كما عجزت ان تثبت ان بولس رسول من الكتاب المقدس فجئت لتستشهد بالقران حقيقة عجبت لامرررررك *


 
جهل فجهل فجهل......فجهل

فانت قلت ان بولس كان رسول المسيح و ليس رسول الله و مع ان هذا ادعاء باااااااااااطل لم تأتى بدليل عليه فقد طلبت منى لكى اثبت ان بولس رسول الله ان اثبت ان المسيح هو الله و بالتالى اذا كنت انا اقوم بأثبات ان بولس رسول الله من القرأن فاذن حين اثبت ان المسيح هو الله فى هذا الموضوع يكون من القرأن ايضا و لا اثبت ان بولس رسول المسيح من القرأن و اثبت ان المسيح هو الله من الانجيل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

منطق عجيب حقاااااااا

و مع هذا مازلت اعلنها لك يا اسد مناظرة مسيحية بحتة تماما دون التطرق الى الاسلاميات ابدااااااااا ثم بعدها المناظرة الاسلامية البحتة تمامااااااااا



> *فادي كما تعودنا منكم في غرفتكم بالبال توك التسويف والتدليس والهرووب*


 
كذب و ادعائات فاشلة فالجميع يعرف ما هى غرفة Islam Christianity Where Is The truth Call of Love

و لكن الهارب الحقيقى الذى لم يقدر على مواجهة اسلامية وااااااااااااااحدة......و كل وظيفته التدليس و القاء الشبهات ولا يفقه شىء فى حياته سوى التدليس على الكتاب المقدس



> *هل بولس كان من المعاصرين للمسيح ؟؟؟ او من تلاميذه !!!!!!
> لكي تستشهد بالقران بان بولس رسول المسيح !!!!!!!!!*


 
فسؤالك هذا الذى تتصور انه يهدم الاعتقاد الصحيح الاجابة عليه هو اننا نتكلم عن شخصيات اسلامية بحتة فامسيحك هو ليس مسيحى و بولصك هو ليس بولسى و لكن الاخوة القائميين على موقع كرايست بال قاموا بتفنيد شخصية بولص الاسلامى الذى اعتقد انك لم تسمع عنه من قبل و قاموا بأكتشاف رسول جديد و انت لم تسطع الرد و حتى كلامك فى الرد وجدنا به تناقض

استاذى الغالى ماى روك رجاء لا مناظرات اسلامية مسيحية بل مناظرة مسيحية بحتة و مناظرة اسلامية بحتة لأنى لى خبرة سنين مع هذا الانسان

فى انتظار موعد المناظرة الذى تريده يا اسد و الموضوع

تحياتى و محبتى


----------



## VIRUSH34 (24 أغسطس 2006)

بولس من رسل المسيح
تفسير ابن كثير​قَالَ اِبْن جُرَيْج عَنْ وَهْب بْن سُلَيْمَان عَنْ شُعَيْب الْجِبَابِيّ قَالَ كَانَ اِسْم الرَّسُولَيْنِ الْأَوَّلَيْنِ شَمْعُون وَيُوحَنَّا وَاسْم الثَّالِث بُولُص وَالْقَرْيَة أَنْطَاكِيَّة " فَقَالُوا " أَيْ لِأَهْلِ تِلْكَ الْقَرْيَة " إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ مُرْسَلُونَ " أَيْ مِنْ رَبّكُمْ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ يَأْمُركُمْ بِعِبَادَتِهِ وَحْده لَا شَرِيك لَهُ وَقَالَهُ أَبُو الْعَالِيَة وَزَعَمَ قَتَادَة أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا رُسُل الْمَسِيح عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام إِلَى أَهْل أَنْطَاكِيَّة .


لا يقصد بالبولص البولس الذي تدعونه ما في عشرين بولس و لا كل بولس هو البولس بتاعكم ..

البولس الذي تعرفونه كان يهودي خرب دين النصارى بدخوله النصرانية مثلما فعل عمرو بن لحي بدين ابراهيم عليه السلام الذي ادخل عبادة الاصنام في الجزيرة العربية ...​


----------



## Fadie (24 أغسطس 2006)

> لا يقصد بالبولص البولس الذي تدعونه


 
دليلك يا سيد



> البولس الذي تعرفونه كان يهودي خرب دين النصارى بدخوله النصرانية مثلما فعل عمرو بن لحي بدين ابراهيم عليه السلام الذي ادخل عبادة الاصنام في الجزيرة العربية ...


 
يعنى نحترم نفسنا افضل مش كدة بردو؟

+ + +


----------



## My Rock (24 أغسطس 2006)

VIRUSH34 قال:


> لا يقصد بالبولص البولس الذي تدعونه ما في عشرين بولس و لا كل بولس هو البولس بتاعكم ..​
> ​




على طول من غير دراسة ؟ هل هي مسألة مراج يا اخي؟

طيب, هل للمسيح رسول او تلميذ اخر اسمه بولس؟ و هل كان بولس (شاول) في انطاكية؟

يا ريت تردون يا جماعة​


----------



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (24 أغسطس 2006)

*بسم  الله  الرحمن  الرحيم  وبه  نستعين  *
*عزيزي فادي *

*اولا كلامك  ليس صحيحا ولو كنت  قرأت  ردي قبل  ان  يحذفه  ويطوله  مقص ماي روك لكنت  فهمت وايضا  لعمت  الفائدة علي الجميع ولكن  ما  باليد حيلة هنعمل ايه  في  ماي  روك .*

*  هل بمجرد  انك  قرأت اسم  بولص يا فادي  في تفسير ابن  كثير قررت  انه  بولسك!!!!!!!!!!!*
*عجيب امرك فعلا عجيب امرك .*
*  واين هو الدليل  يا عزيزي وسبق  ان  اوضحت  لك  وسئلتك ولم  اجد  جواااااااب الا الهروب  كما  عودتموني بغرفتكم *
* لكي ننهي هذا  الحوار ونفند  تلك الشبهة التي ليس لها  اي اساس الا في خيالك بهذا  السؤال هل  كان  بولس من  تلاميذ او من  المعاصرين للمسيح  ؟؟؟ *

*في انتظار جوابــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكوياريت  تجاوب علي اد الســـــــــــــــــــؤال يافادي  بنعم ام  لا *
*وان  اردت  المناظرة  فلتكن في موضوع  هام للجميع مسلم  ومسيحي  وهو هل  حرف  الكتاب المقدس ام  لا *
*واريد ان  تكون  بالبال توك بالصوت  لكي يستفيد  منها  الاخوة والاخوات  ولكي تعم  الفائدة وان  كنت  اشك  انك  ستقبل  هذه المناظرة وبالمقابل  لك  مناظرة اسلامية عزيزي فادي الصديق  ماي روك  قام  بحذف اغلب  مداخلاتي وهذا  ليس من  العدل لانه  بذلك  يريد  النصرة لنفسه  بحجة الخروج  بعيد عن  الموضوع  وهذه  حجة واهية .*

*ان  اردت  المناظرة وانا علي يقين  انك  لن  تقبل  ان  تناظرني بالبال تووك  فلتكن  بالبال  توك  وتسجل  وترفق بالمرفقات  هنا  بالمنتدي وايضا  عندي بمنتدي ملتقي حوار الاديان  .*
* بعيدا  عن  مقص ماي روك  لكي  يستمع  لها  الجميع ويستفيد منها  .*

*وبالنسبة لماي روك  اعتقد انك  حذفت  اغلب  ما كتبته  بحجة الخروج  عن  الموضوع  وانا  لم  اخرج  عن  الموضوع  يا عزيزي هو استشهد بالقران  وانا  رديت  عليه  رد  صريح  من  القران  وانت  حذفته  عامة انما  اردت  النصرة لنفسك  بحذف ما كتبته وللاسف  هذا  الاسلوب  لا نتبعه  لدينا  بالمنتدي   في انتظار ردك  يا  فادي علي قبول  المناظرة بالبال تووك  بالصوت  *
*وحدد الوقت  الذي يناسبك  واليوم  ايضا  بعيد ا عن مقص ماي روك *

* ماي روك  تناظرني في البال  توك  عن  بولس ؟ هل  رسائله  موحي بها  من  الله  وهل  هو رأي المسيح  فعلا ام  ؟ *

*ولكن  بالصوت  يعني بال تووك  مش بال  تكست  وتحت  رحمة مقصك وهذا  ليس عدلا فأنا  لا اسب ولا اسيئ لاحد  انما  نظهر الحق .*

* واعتقد  انك  عندك من  الشجاعة لكي تناظر في هذا  الموضوع  وبالمقابل  لك  مناظرة  اسلامية .*

*مع  تحياتي *
*BIG_BOSS_4_ALL*
*أسد الاسلام _2*
​


----------



## Fadie (24 أغسطس 2006)

مرة اخرى اسد يهرب للمسيحيات لعجزه عن الرد عن تفاصيل حياة بولس التى وردت بالكامل فى الموضوع

اسد الاسلام انا بعيدا عن البالتوك حاليا ولا ادخله و انا عرضت عليك مناظرة و ليس حوار فيه قلة ادب الاستاذ ماى روك حذفها اما المناظرة فأذا خرجت عن الادب فهذا هروب و افلاس ليس اكثر

افتح موضوع جديد فى منتدى الحوارات الثنائية و ابدأ مشاركاتك حول موضوع الطعن فى عصمة الكتاب المقدس

+ + +


----------



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (25 أغسطس 2006)

*عزيزي فادي للمرة  المليون  جاوب علي سؤالي لو سمحت لماذا  لا تريد  الاجابة علي السؤال هذا   ولا تكرر الهروووووووووووووب عزيزي فاديمن  اجابة سؤالي .*

*السؤال  مرة  اخري لكي لاتنسي رده و **لكي ننهي هذا الحوار ونفند تلك الشبهة التي ليس لها اي اساس الا في خيالك بهذا السؤال هل كان بولس من تلاميذ او من المعاصرين للمسيح ؟؟؟ 

في انتظار جوابــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك وياريت تجاوب علي اد الســـــــــــــــــــؤال يافادي بنعم ام لا *

*بالنسبة للمناظرة اولا انا  لا اخرج عن  الاداب العامة وبحترم جميع  العقائد  حتي  البوذية والهندوسية عبدة البقر *

*ثانيا  ماي  روك  حذف  اغلب  مداخلتي  وانا  لا اخرج عن الاداب *
*انما  ماي  روك  حذفها  لكي  ينتصر بها  لنفسه  ولصالح  بولس ((( شاول )))*

*ثالثا  طالما عندك  الوقت  للرد  والكتابة علي  المناظرة فلتكن  بالبال توك  وحدد الوقت  الذي  يناسبك  وكما  قلت  لك  اشك  في انك  لن  تقبلها  في البال  توك  كعادتكم  بغرفتكم .*

*حدد الوقت  واليوم  ولك  ضعف  وقتي  وهذا  كرم مني  لك  في  اتمام  المناظرة وموضوعها  هل  تم  تحريف الكتاب المقدس ام  لا .*
* في انتظار ردك  عزيزي  فادي  ولا تنسي اجابة سؤالي  لانه  سينهي  استشهادك بالقران  بأن بولسك  مذكور بالقران .*
*مع  تحياتي *

*BIG_BOSS_4_ALL*
*أسد الاسلام _2*​


----------



## VIRUSH34 (25 أغسطس 2006)

**********************************
*تم تالتحرير بوساطة My Rock*
*لقلة ادب العضو و الاساءة للكتاب المقدس و الرسول بولس*
**********************************


----------



## My Rock (25 أغسطس 2006)

*الي يقل ادبه بقد شعر على الكتاب المقدس او اي من تلاميذ المسيح حيدفعني لامسح بكرامة محمدكم الارض*

*اي كلمة مجرحة من الان فصاعدا امسح بمحمدكم و برقئأنكم شوارع اوربا شارع شاع*

*كفاية قلة ادية يا محمدين*


----------



## Fadie (25 أغسطس 2006)

يا اسد انا رديت على سؤالك بس انت مش واخد بالك

لا يوجد سوى مسيح واحد فقط و لكن اذا نظرنا الى مسيحك و الى مسيحى سنجد هناك فرق كبير فى حياة كل منهم فأحدهم عبد و الثانى أله و احدهم لم يصلب و الثانى صلب و احدهما لا يستطيع فعل معجزة الا بأذن الله و الثانى يفعل كل شىء بقوته احدهم اتباعه اسمهم نصارى و الثانى اتباعه اسمهم مسيحيين.......اذن فمن زور كل هذه التفاصيل قادر على تزوير وقت ارسال المسيح لبولس

و رغم كل هذا فأنت لم تثبت نهااااااااااااااائى انه مرسل من قبل المسيح نهااااااااااااااائى بل من قبل الله

ثم هل اعتبر هذا هروب من المناظرة هنا فى المنتدى؟

+ + +


----------



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (25 أغسطس 2006)

*فادي سبق  وسئلتك  هذا  السؤال  وانت تتهرب  تهررررب واضح  اين  اجابة سؤالي  اريد  اجابة مباشرة هل  بولس المذكور بكتابك  صاحب الاربعة عشرة رسالة كان  من  تلاميذ المسيح او  المعاصرين  له (( في زمنه )) اي قبل  رفع المسيح ؟؟؟ *

*اريد اجابة واضحة بنعم او لا *

*سؤالي واضح  واريد  اجابة واضحة وهكــــــــــــــــــرره  لك  ثانية هل  بولس من المعاصرين  للمسيح  في زمنه او كان  من  التلاميذ ؟*

* ولا تتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهرب  ولا تغــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير الموضـــــــــــــــــــوع لو سمحــــــــــــــــــــت .*


*انظر يا فادي ماي  روك  وانظر الي رده علي احد الاشخاص بالسب والشتم حقيقة انا  استأت جداااا  من  هذا  الاسلوب  وهل  هذه هي  تعاليم  المسيح ؟؟؟  واتمني  ان  يلتزم ماي  روك  بالخلق المسيحي.*

* اتحداكم في مناظرة انتم  معا فادي  وماي  روك بعيد ا عن مقص ماي روك  في البال توك  مناظرة  مسيحية وبالمقابل مناظرة  اسلامية وعلي وعد ان اعطيكم  ضعف وقتي  في المناظرة المسيحية *

*وانا  اقولها  لك  وله انكم  لن  تقبلوا  المناظرة بالبال توك بالصوت  وهذه  هي عادتكم يا عزيزي *
*في انتظار اجابة سؤالي  دون التطرق الي  مواضيع اخري *
*وفي انتظار الموافقة وتحديد الموعد والساعة في البال تووك *

*مع تحياتي *

*BIG_BOSS_4_ALL*
*أسد الاسلام _2*​


----------



## VIRUSH34 (25 أغسطس 2006)

يا فادي انت تقول الكلام ده ..


لا يوجد سوى مسيح واحد فقط و لكن اذا نظرنا الى مسيحك و الى مسيحى سنجد هناك فرق كبير فى حياة كل منهم فأحدهم عبد و الثانى أله و احدهم لم يصلب و الثانى صلب و احدهما لا يستطيع فعل معجزة الا بأذن الله و الثانى يفعل كل شىء بقوته احدهم اتباعه اسمهم نصارى و الثانى اتباعه اسمهم مسيحيين.......


ممكن تشرح لي مين العبد اللي لم يصلب  و مين الاله الذي صلب و يستطيع فعل كل شئ بنفسه ؟؟؟


انتظار ردك ارجوا ان لا تهمل رسالتي ..


----------



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (25 أغسطس 2006)

*حرر من قبل ماي روك *


----------



## My Rock (25 أغسطس 2006)

*عزيزي, تريدمناظرة اهلا و سهلا بك هنا في قسم الحوارات الثنائية التي لا يطاله مقصي كما وصفته*

*انا لست من رواد البالتالك و يمكن ادخله مرة بالشهر الواحد لارى الجديد*


*تريد مناظرة كتابية اهلا و سهلا بيك بالمنتدى*

*مش عاوز و تريد مناظرة صوتية, روح اتحاور مع ناس غيرنا في المنتدى*


----------



## My Rock (25 أغسطس 2006)

*الى متى التهرب يا جماعة*

*هل يوجد رسول اخر للمسيح يسمى بولس؟*

*نعم ام لا؟*


----------



## Fadie (25 أغسطس 2006)

كالعادة ولا يوجد جديد

العضو Virush مسيحك هو الاول و مسيحى هو الثانى

اسد يعنى انا كتبتلك الاجابة بخط كبير عشان تشوف.....سلامة النظر

و بعدين انا قلت لك انا لا ادخل البالتوك هذه الفترة و انا حين قلت مناظرة قلت هنا فى المنتدى لأن مناظرات البالتوك لها استاذتها اما هنا فى المنتدى فيعلم الله انى اتعهد لك لن يمس احد مشاركتك طالما انك تحتفظ بأدبك و لكن بالتأكيد لو خرجت عن الادب فانا من سيطلب تعديل مشاركاتك

هيا افتح الموضوع و ابدأ اولى مشاركاتك و حدد كم مشاركة تريد فى المناظرة

+ + +


----------



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (25 أغسطس 2006)

*عزيز فادي اولا لم  اجد  اجابة لسؤالي ولن  اتنازل  عن انك  تجيب عن  هذا  السؤال *
*وانت تتهرب تهررررب واضح اين اجابة سؤالي اريد اجابة مباشرة هل بولس المذكور بكتابك صاحب الاربعة عشرة رسالة كان من تلاميذ المسيح او المعاصرين له (( في زمنه )) اي قبل رفع المسيح ؟؟؟ 

اريد اجابة واضحة بنعم او لا 

سؤالي واضح واريد اجابة واضحة وهكــــــــــــــــــرره لك ثانية هل بولس من المعاصرين للمسيح في زمنه او كان من التلاميذ ؟

ولا تتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهرب ولا تغــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير الموضـــــــــــــــــــوع لو سمحــــــــــــــــــــت .*

*وبالنسبة لماي روك انت قمت  بحذف اغلب مداخلاتي وانت تعلم  اني  لم  اخطئ وحجتك هي  الخروج عن الموضوع  وهذا  لم  يحدث الا نك اردت النصرة لنفسك  ليس اكثر وهذا  ليس مشجع  علي مناظرة عندكم  بالمنتدي اذا كان اسلوب الحذف هذا  مستمر *

* سؤالك  غريب  وعجيب فعلا  هل كان  بولس من  تلاميذ المسيح  او من  اللذين  عاصروووه في حياته ؟؟؟؟*

*المسيح اسمه عيسي لدينا  فهل  معني  ذلك  برائيك وبمنطقك ان هناك  نبي اخر اسمه عيسي المسيح ابن مريم !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*ارجو  اجابة سؤالي *

*سبق وسئلت هذا السؤال وانت تتهربون اين اجابة سؤالي اريد اجابة مباشرة هل بولس المذكور بكتابك صاحب الاربعة عشرة رسالة كان من تلاميذ المسيح او المعاصرين له (( في زمنه )) اي قبل رفع المسيح ؟؟؟ 

اريد اجابة واضحة بنعم او لا لكي ننهي هذا  الموضوع بأن بولس ليس مذكور بالقران  الكريم .*
*فادي انت  قلت (((( ممكن تشرح لي مين العبد اللي لم يصلب و مين الاله الذي صلب و يستطيع فعل كل شئ بنفسه ؟؟؟)))*

*اننا نقول لك يا فادي انك غافل عن نصوص اناجيلك في هذا الموضوع ذلك أن المسيح صرح بأن المعجزات والافعال العجيبة ليست دليل على النبوة فضلاً عن الالوهية فهو يقول **: في متى [ 24 : 24 ] : (( سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وأنبياء كذبة ويعطون آيات عظيمة وعجائب حتى يضلوا المختارين **))
ونحن نسأل **:
إذا كان المنافق الكاذب يستطيع أن يأتي بالمعجزات والافعال العجيبة فعلى أي قياس يمكننا أن نميز بين الانبياء الحقيقيين ومدعي النبوة ؟! . . . وإذا كان الحال كذلك فهل نستطيع اعتبار معجزات المسيح دليل على نبوته فضلاً عن اتخاذكم إياها دليلاً على ألوهيته المزعومة*​*
**
​**انه لأمر غريب من النصارى أن يعتبروا المعجزات دليل على الالوهية مع كون المسيح نفسه ينكر كون المعجزة دليل على النبوة فضلاً عن الالوهية **. بل الأغرب والأعجب من ذلك هو اقرار المسيح بأن القدرة التي كان يمتلكها هي مدفوعة له من الله تبارك وتعالى وذلك بقوله في إنجيل مـــتى [11 : 27 ] ((كل شيء قد دفع إلي من أبي)) . فالرب هو الدافع والمسيح هو المدفوع له و لا شك بأن هناك فرق عظيم بين الدافع والمدفوع له **.
وبالتالي فإننا نطرح هذا السؤال المهم على النصارى وهو **:
هل كان قيام المسيح بصنع المعجزات والافعال العجيبة استناداً إلي قوته الذاتية وسلطانه  أم استناداً إلي قوة الله العلوية ؟*




*لي رد اخر ولكن  بعد  ردودكم نظرا  لضيق الوقت في انتظار الرد *
*مع تحياتي *
*BIG_BOSS_4_ALL*
*أسد الاسلام _2
*​*
*


----------



## Fadie (25 أغسطس 2006)

طيب قد يكون مرض نفسى الا تفهم من اجابتى

اولا منقدرش نقول بولس كان معاصر للمسيح او لاء لأننا معندناش معلومات تفيد

و لكن حتى ان لم يكن معاصرا مع ان هذا ليس ثابتا فانا رديت على القول بانه لم يكن معاصرا للمسيح و لكن انت مأخدتش بالك انه من زور حياة المسيح و من زور طبيعته و من زور موته و قيامته و من زور تفاصيل حياته بالتأكيد قادر على تزوير زمن ارسال المسيح لبولس

السؤال الاهم الان:

من اين اتيت ان عيسى هو مرسل بولس؟؟؟


----------



## Fadie (26 أغسطس 2006)

> *فادي انت قلت (((( ممكن تشرح لي مين العبد اللي لم يصلب و مين الاله الذي صلب و يستطيع فعل كل شئ بنفسه ؟؟؟)))*


 
اولا هذا تدليس لأنى لم اقل هذه الجملة



> *إذا كان المنافق الكاذب يستطيع أن يأتي بالمعجزات والافعال العجيبة فعلى أي قياس يمكننا أن نميز بين الانبياء الحقيقيين ومدعي النبوة ؟! *


 
بعقلك يا ريس هذا ان كان لك عقل



> *وإذا كان الحال كذلك فهل نستطيع اعتبار معجزات المسيح دليل على نبوته فضلاً عن اتخاذكم إياها دليلاً على ألوهيته المزعومة*


 
طيب انا عندى استعداد امسح بكرامتك و كرامة ألهك الارض ان تفوهت بكلمة الوهية مزعومة عن ألهى يا بتاع انت فاهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



> *((كل شيء قد دفع إلي من أبي)) . فالرب هو الدافع والمسيح هو المدفوع له و لا شك بأن هناك فرق عظيم بين الدافع والمدفوع له *


 
نفسى اعرف انا جبتها منين انه بلا شك فرق و فرق عظيم كمان بين الدافع و المدفوع له

لاء يا حبيبى فى الذات الالهية الدافع هو المدفوع له

و تذكر انى اذا سألتك عن ماهية ألهك لن تعرف ماذا تقول

فالاب و الابن واحد و لكنهم متميزيين فى العمل فقط و هذا هو دفع السلطان للأبن



> *هل كان قيام المسيح بصنع المعجزات والافعال العجيبة استناداً إلي قوته الذاتية وسلطانه أم استناداً إلي قوة الله العلوية ؟*


 
انا عايزك تجيبلى نص المسيح قال فيه انه يستمد قوته من الله

لأنى قلت الاب و انت قلت الله.....يبقى نشوف كلام مين صح

و ارجو من ادارة المنتدى عدم السماح لاسد بتغيير مسار الحوار و اثبات ان بولس رسول الله و يأتينا بأدلته و ردوده

تحياتى و محبتى

+ + +


----------



## VIRUSH34 (26 أغسطس 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> كالعادة ولا يوجد جديد
> 
> العضو Virush مسيحك هو الاول و مسيحى هو الثانى
> 
> ...


 

ايه يعني مسيحك الاول و مسيحنا الثاني 

مسيحنا هو عيسى و لا حد ثاني ؟؟


المهم حسب ما فهمت لان وقتك ثمين و ما تقدر تشرح انا كتبت ما فهمت و قولي 
لو في خطا في الفهم...د

تقصد المسيح  المسيح الثاني بعيسى عليه السلام  ؟؟

انت تقصد عيسى عليه السلام لانك قلت صلب و هذا ما تؤمنون به ...
و قلت انه يستطيع فعل كل شئكل شىء بقوته احدهم اتباعه اسمهم نصارى و الثانى اتباعه اسمهم مسيحيين.......

قلت حاجه خطيرة جدا جدا .. انا ما اعرفش  انت كتبت الكلام ده بوعي و لا بدون وعي 
لان كلامك يناقض الانجيل تماما و ما تقولش اني فسرت الانجيل على هواي لان
الكلام واضح ...

النص في انجيل ...

يقول المسيح " ايها الرب (ينادي ربه) اشكرك لانك سمعت لي (اجبت دعائي )
و انا علمت انك في كل حين تسمع لي و لكن لاجل هذا الجمع الواقف ليؤمنوا انك ارسلتني)

يوحنا 11:41-42


قال بطرس "يسوع الناصري رجل قد تبرهنلكم من قبل بقوات و عجائب صنعها الله بيده في وسطكم كما كنتم ايضا تعلمون " اعمال الرسل 2:2-2

صنعها الله بيده ولم يصنعها هو بيده يعني يستمد قدرته من الله و ليس كما قلت يفعل كل شئ بقوته انما يفعل بقوه و قدره الله ...


*2وَرَأَيْتُ مَلاَكاً قَوِيّاً يُنَادِي بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: «مَنْ هُوَ مُسْتَحِقٌّ أَنْ يَفْتَحَ السِّفْرَ وَيَفُكَّ خُتُومَهُ؟»*
*ورأيت ملاكاً قوياً ينادي بصوت عظيم " ‎باركوا الرب يا ملائكته المقتدرين قوة الفاعلين أمره عند سماع صوت كلامه‎." (مز 130 : 20) يستمد قوته من الله لتنفيذ مهمته لكي يستطيع أن يصل بصوته إلى الخليفة كلها وحتى لا يستطيع أحد أن يدعي بأنه لم يسمع نداءه أو يعرف مطالبه.*



* أما أن المسيح يستمد قوته من الله و يخضع في النهاية، ككل المخلوقات، لله تعالى، فقد جاء صريحا في كلام بولس التالي، في رسالته الأولى إلى أهل قورنتس (كورنثوس): (15 / 24ـ 28 ): 

" ثم يكون المنتهى حين يسلِّم (المسيحُ ) المُلْـكَ إلى اللهِ الآبِ بعد أن يكون قد أباد كل رئاسة و سلطان و قوة. فلا بد له (أي للمسيح ) أن يملك حتى ((يجعل جميع أعدائه تحت قدميه ))، و آخر عدو يبيده هو الموت، لأنه ((أخضع كل شيء تحت قدميه )). و عندما يقول: ((قد أخضع له كل شيء )) فمن الواضح أنه يستثني الذي أخضَعَ له كلَّ شيء. و متى أَخضَع له كل شيء، فحينئذ، يخضع الابن نفسه لذاك الذي أَخضَعَ له كلَّ شيء، ليكون اللهُ كل شيء في كل شيء. " 

*


----------



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (26 أغسطس 2006)

*فادي اولا انت  جبت  المختصر المفيد  بولس ليس من  تلاميذ او رسل  المسيح  وتفاسير علماء المسلمين  قالت  ان  هؤلاء هم رسل  المسيح  اي من  المعاصرين  له (( يعني بولس اخر ))*

*وبكده تكون  قصة بولسك  انتهت والدليل  انت  قلته  بأن  بولس لم  يكن  من  تلاميذ المسيح  او من  الذين  عاصروه  وبكده  يعتبر الموضوع  منتهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي *
*وبحسب  روايات اناجيلك  اتي بعد رفع المسيح  بعشرين  سنة يعني ليس هو  المقصود  ببولس المذكور في التفاسير فأرجو  منك ان  تبطل  تدليس وكذب ومحاولة اثبات  من  هو غير ثابت  بكتابك وان  تثبته من كتابي .. والموضوع  بكده  اصبح  منتهي بردك علي سؤالي وتعليقي  يا فـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــادي .*

*ثانيا انت  وماي روك  مفيش عندكم  وقت  للبال توك  وعندكم الوقت  للرد  بالساعات  في المنتدي *
*احنا  نختصر الوقت  وونروح  بربطة  المعلم  علي البال توك  نفتح  غرفة ونتناظر بعيد عن  المنتدي والغلط  والمقص بتاع ماي روك  ونتناظر بالصوت  عشان  الفائدة تعم  علي الجميع  وكمان  انا  وعدتكم  هتاخدوا  ضعف  وقتي اظن  كده  ممتاز وبالمقابل  لك  مني مناظرة  اسلامية. *

*ثالثا مش جديد عليك  وعلي غرفتكم  السب  والغلط  وعامة هنعرف  مين  اللي هيتمسح  بيه  وبكرامته الارض بعد المناظرة في البال تووك  وهنعرف  مين  علي باطل  ومين  علي حق *
*وخليك  محترم  في كلامك بطل  عادتك  السيئة دي  ربنا  يهديك .*

*كده  موضوع  بولس خلص وانتهي  ندخل  في  تعليقك  وسؤالك *
*اين  اجابة سؤالي يعم  فادي *

*هل كان قيام المسيح بصنع المعجزات والافعال العجيبة استناداً إلي قوته الذاتية وسلطانه أم استناداً إلي قوة الله العلوية ؟*

*أين  اجابة  هذا  السؤال ؟ في انتظار ردك *

*وسأذيدك بسؤال اخر *

*في يوم الدينونة هل سوف يكون الابن خاضعين له الكل كما وعده الاب انه سوف يضع اعدائة موطىء قدميه؟*

*في انتظار ردك *

*مع تحياتي *

*BIG_BOSS_4_ALL*
*أسد الاسلام _2*​


----------



## Fadie (26 أغسطس 2006)

> ايه يعني مسيحك الاول و مسيحنا الثاني
> 
> مسيحنا هو عيسى و لا حد ثاني ؟؟
> 
> ...


 
انت مسيحك اسمه عيسى و لم يصلب و هو عبد و رسول و ليس أله ولا يستطيع ان يفعل شىء من ذاته

انا مسيحى اسمه يسوع و صلب و هو ليس عبد ولا برسول و هو أله هذا الكون و يستطيع فعل كل شىء ولا يعثر عليه امر

يبقى الاتنين واحد؟؟؟



> يقول المسيح " ايها الرب (ينادي ربه) اشكرك لانك سمعت لي (اجبت دعائي )
> و انا علمت انك في كل حين تسمع لي و لكن لاجل هذا الجمع الواقف ليؤمنوا انك ارسلتني)
> 
> يوحنا 11:41-42


 
يا راجل

طيب تعالى نشوف النص كدة

41 فرفعوا الحجر حيث كان الميت موضوعا ورفع يسوع عينيه الى فوق وقال ايها الآب اشكرك لانك سمعت لي.

42 وانا علمت انك في كل حين تسمع لي.ولكن لاجل هذا الجمع الواقف قلت.ليؤمنوا انك ارسلتني.

جبت منين انت بقى الكلام اللى انت مألفه دة؟؟؟




> قال بطرس "يسوع الناصري رجل قد تبرهنلكم من قبل بقوات و عجائب صنعها الله بيده في وسطكم كما كنتم ايضا تعلمون " اعمال الرسل 2:2-2
> 
> صنعها الله بيده ولم يصنعها هو بيده يعني يستمد قدرته من الله و ليس كما قلت يفعل كل شئ بقوته انما يفعل بقوه و قدره الله ...


 
كانت هذه اول عظة لبطرس بعد يوم الخمسين و اول لقاء له بالشعب الاسرائيلى بعد حلول الروح القدس و كان من المستحيل فى اول خطبته ان يقول لهم ان من صلبتموه هو الله !!!!!!!!!

اى عقل تخاطبنى به يا هذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لو فعل هذا لأنتحروا جميعا او اصيبوا بالجنون هذا ان صدقوا ما يقوله

و يقول القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى

صنعها الله بيده"، ليؤكد القول: "لأني خرجت من قبل الله، وأتيت" (يو 8: 42)، " أبي يعمل حتى الآن، وأنا أعمل" (يو 5: 17). "إن كنت لست أعمل أعمال أبي فلا تؤمنوا بي، ولكن إن كنت أعمل، فإن لم تؤمنوا بي فآمنوا بالأعمال لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا أن الآب فيّ وأنا فيه" (يو 10: 37-38).

و يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم

أولاً: بدأ بقوله: "أيها الرجال الإسرائيليون"، ليس كنوعٍ من المداهنة، وإنما لكي يستميلهم للاستماع إليه. 
ثانيًا: لم يصدر حكمه في أمر يسوع، بل قال: "اسمعوا هذه الأقوال" لكي يصدروا الحكم بأنفسهم، ويتعرفوا عليه بحكمة وروية. 
ثالثًا: لم يبدأ بالحديث عن حقيقته كابن الله الوحيد وكلمة الله، بل قال "رجل"، أي بأسلوبٍ متواضعٍ. 
رابعًا: عندما أشار إلى معجزاته قال: "صنعها الله بيده". هكذا نزل إليهم، إلى مستوى تفكيرهم لكي يرفع أفكارهم إلى الحق الذي لم يكن ممكنًا لهم أن يقبلوه دفعة واحدة. هكذا ينطلق بهم في كل مقالة من أسفل إلى أعلى.

في رده على فالانتينوسValentinus استخدم العلامة ترتليان هذه العبارة لتأكيد أن السيد المسيح قد أخذ جسدًا حقيقيًا، وصار إنسانًا، ولم يكن جسده روحيًا أو خيالاً.



> *2وَرَأَيْتُ مَلاَكاً قَوِيّاً يُنَادِي بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: «مَنْ هُوَ مُسْتَحِقٌّ أَنْ يَفْتَحَ السِّفْرَ وَيَفُكَّ خُتُومَهُ؟»
> ورأيت ملاكاً قوياً ينادي بصوت عظيم " ‎باركوا الرب يا ملائكته المقتدرين قوة الفاعلين أمره عند سماع صوت كلامه‎." (مز 130 : 20) يستمد قوته من الله لتنفيذ مهمته لكي يستطيع أن يصل بصوته إلى الخليفة كلها وحتى لا يستطيع أحد أن يدعي بأنه لم يسمع نداءه أو يعرف مطالبه.*


 
كان الانسان يسوع مثلنا تماما ولا يفترق عنا فى اى شىء بطبيعته البشرية فكان يتعرض للأرهاق و التعب و الاعياء مثلنا تماما

فماذا تتوقع بعد ان يكون قضى الليل كله فى الصلاة لدرجة ان عرقه كان يتصبب كقطرات دم

و كان كل تلاميذه نيام

ظهر له ملاك من السماء لقويه و يعينه ليكمل صلاته اما كماله اللاهوتى فلم يشوبه اى نقص من الاحتياج البشرى و ايضا بالنسبة للطبيعة البشرية فهذا لا يعتبر نقص ابدا بل هو قمة الكمال



> *أما أن المسيح يستمد قوته من الله و يخضع في النهاية، ككل المخلوقات، لله تعالى، فقد جاء صريحا في كلام بولس التالي، في رسالته الأولى إلى أهل قورنتس (كورنثوس): (15 / 24ـ 28 ):
> 
> " ثم يكون المنتهى حين يسلِّم (المسيحُ ) المُلْـكَ إلى اللهِ الآبِ بعد أن يكون قد أباد كل رئاسة و سلطان و قوة. فلا بد له (أي للمسيح ) أن يملك حتى ((يجعل جميع أعدائه تحت قدميه ))، و آخر عدو يبيده هو الموت، لأنه ((أخضع كل شيء تحت قدميه )). و عندما يقول: ((قد أخضع له كل شيء )) فمن الواضح أنه يستثني الذي أخضَعَ له كلَّ شيء. و متى أَخضَع له كل شيء، فحينئذ، يخضع الابن نفسه لذاك الذي أَخضَعَ له كلَّ شيء، ليكون اللهُ كل شيء في كل شيء. "*


 
خضوع الابن

*أولاً: خضوع الابن كرأس الكنيسة:*
ماذا يعني يخضع الابن، ويصير اللَّه هو الكل في الكل. صار كلمة اللَّه المتجسد الذي هو واحد مع أبيه ومساوٍ له في ذات الجوهر إنسانًا، لكي يكون وسيطًا بين اللَّه والناس. الآن إذ انتهي دور الوساطة فلا يعود يشفع عن أناسٍ جدد كإنسانٍ يخضع للآب، فهو رأس الكنيسة. *خضوع الابن هنا ليس كخضوع الخليقة، إنما خضوع ذاك الذي هو واحد معه ومساوٍ له في ذات الجوهر*. فالابن الذي قام بدور الوسيط وقدم نفسه ذبيحة حب عن البشرية وصار رأسًا للكنيسة يعلن خضوعه للآب كتكريمٍ متبادل فيما بينهما. فالابن يكرم الآب، كما أن الآب يكرم الابن. والكل يكرمون الابن كما يكرمون الآب (يو 5: 22- 23 ؛ عب 1: 6).
خضوع الاقنوم الثاني للأقنوم الأول ليس كمن هو أقل منه، إنما إذ قبل أن يتجسد ويموت ثم يقوم كرأس وبكر الراقدين يخضع للآب باسم الكنيسة كلها ولحسابها. هذا لا يعني انفصال اللاهوت عن الناسوت، فإنه مع إشراق بهاء اللاهوت الكامل علي الناسوت يخضع الابن.
v لماذا يتحدث بولس عن خضوع الابن للآب عندما انتهى من الحديث عن خضوع كل شيء للمسيح؟ 
يتحدث الرسول بطريقة عندما يتكلم عن اللاهوت وحده, وبطريقة أخرى عندما يتكلم عن التدبير الإلهي. كمثال إذ وضع النص الخاص بتجسد ربنا لا يعود يخشى بولس من الحديث عن أعماله المتواضعة الكثيرة, فإن هذه ليست غير لائقة بالمسيح المتجسد, حتى وإن بدت واضحة أنها لا يمكن أن تنطبق على اللَّه.
في النص الحالي عن أي الأمرين يتحدث؟ 
إذ أشار إلى موت المسيح وقيامته، وكلاهما لا ينطبقان على اللَّه فمن الواضح أنه يتحدث عن التدبير الإلهي للتجسد, الذي فيه خضع الابن للآب بإرادته. ولكن لاحظ أنه قدم تصحيحًا بقوله أن الذي أخضع كل شيء له قد استثنى نفسه من هذا الكل. هذا يعني أنه يذكرنا بأن المسيح الكلمة هو اللَّه الحقيقى.
*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*
v بهذا فإنه قد أكمل العمل الذي أعطي له، وهو أن يكون اللَّه الكل في الكل.
*العلامة أوريجينوس*
v إنه يود أن تُفهم رؤية شكله (كمتجسد) عندما كل الخليقة معًا مع ذاك الشكل الذي به صار ابن اللَّه الإنسان يخضع للَّه. بهذا الشكل الابن نفسه يخضع لذاك الذي أخضع كل الاشياء له, فيكون اللَّه هو الكل في الكل.
*القديس أغسطينوس*
*ثانيًا: الخضوع لا يقلل من شأن الابن*
v لم يفقد الابن شيئًا عندما يمنح الكل, كما أنه لم يفقد شيئًا عندما يتسلم الآب المُلك, ولا الآب يفقد شيئًا عندما يعطى ما له للابن. 
*القديس أمبروسيوس*
v خضوع المسيح للآب ليس كخضوعنا نحن للابن, فإن خضوعنا هو اعتماد عليه وليس اتحاد المتساويين.
*أمبروسياستر*

v كما أن الابن يُخضع الكل للآب, هكذا يفعل الآب للابن, واحد بعمله والآخر بمسرته.
*القديس غريغوريوس النزنيزي*
*ثالثًا: قيل هذا بسببنا*
مادمنا في العالم لا نبلغ الكمال كما ينبغي لهذا، يُقال حتى القديسون لا يدركون بالكامل أن اللَّه هو الكل في الكل. أو بمعني أدق لا يتحقق فيهم هذا بالكامل ماداموا في الجسد في هذا العالم، حتى متى حلت القيامة يتحقق فيهم هذا، فيشعر كل واحدٍ منهم أن اللَّه هو الكل بالنسبة له!
هنا لا يقول: "يصير الآب هو الكل في الكل"، لأنه إذ يتمتع المؤمنون بالمكافأة الأبدية لا يعودوا يتطلعوا إلى كل أقنوم بأن له عمل خاص، فإن الآب الذي وضع خطة الخلاص والابن الذي قدم حياته ذبيحة حب لخلاصنا، والروح القدس الذي وهبنا الشركة لكي نتمتع بالاتحاد مع اللَّه ونحمل أيقونة الكلمة المتجسد... الآن كل هذه الأعمال الإلهية قد تحققت، فنقف لنري اللَّه "الثالوث القدوس".
*v مادمت أنا غير خاضع للآب, لا يُقال أنه هو خاضع للآب. *ليس أنه هو محتاج أن يخضع أمام الآب, وإنما من أجلي إذ لم يتم بعد عمله هذا لذلك قيل أنه لم يخضع بعـد, "*لأننا نحن جسد المسيح وأعضاؤه*" 
(1 كو 12 : 27) .
v مثل هؤلاء (الهراطقة) لا يفهمون أن خضوع المسيح للآب يعلن عنىطوباوية كمالنا ويظهر تكليل المجد الذي للعمل الذي يتعهد به.
*العلامة أوريجينوس*
v سيصير اللَّه الكل في الكل في كل شخص بطريقة بها أن كل شيء مما يشعر به الفكر العاقل أو يفهمه أو يفكر فيه سيصير للَّه. عندما يتطهر من كل سحابة الشر, لا يعود الفكر يشعر بشيء آخر غير اللَّه أو بجانب اللَّه. هذا الفكر يفكر في اللَّه ويرى اللَّه ويقتنى اللَّه, فيصير اللَّه هو وسيلة كل حركاته وقياسه. بهذا يصير اللَّه هو الكل في الكل.
*العلامة أوريجينوس*
v يصير اللَّه الكل في الكل عندما لا نعود بعد نكون مثل الآن نحمل كمًا من الدوافع والعواطف, مع قليل أو لا شيء من اللَّه فينا, بل نكون بالكامل مثل اللَّه, فنفسح المجال للَّه, وله وحده. 
هذا هو النضوج الذي نسرع إليه.
*القديس غريغوريوس النزنيزى*
v يصير اللَّه كل شيء في الكل, *فلا تكون فقط الحكمة في سليمان، ووداعة الروح في داود, والغيرة في إيليا وفينحاس, والإيمان في إبراهيم, والحب الكامل في بطرس، وغيرة الكرازة في الإناء المختار (بولس) وفضيلتان أو ثلاثة في آخرين... بل يكون اللَّه بالكامل في الكل*. كل عدد القديسين سيتمجدون في كل خورس الفضائل, ويكون اللَّه كل شيء في الكل.
*القديس جيروم*
v سيسكن شعب اللَّه في هذا البيت أبديًا مع إلههم وفي إلههم, واللَّه يسكن مع شعبه وفي شعبه, فيملأ اللَّه شعبه, ويمتلئ شعبه به، حتى يصير اللَّه الكل في الكل, اللَّه نفسه هو مكافأتهم في السلام كما كان هو قوتهم في المعركة!
*القديس أغسطينوس*
v "لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض". هذا هو ملكوت اللَّه، حيث لا تنتصر إرادة على مشيئة اللَّه، سواء في السماء أو على الأرض، عند ما يكون اللَّه هو موجه الكل إلى النهاية، وهو الحي، وهو العامل، وهو المالك، وهو كل شيء، حتى كما يقول الرسول: "يكون اللَّه هو الكل في الكل".
*الأب بطرس خريسولوجوس*
v اللَّه واهب الفضيلة وسيكون هو نفسه مكافأتها، فإنه ليس أعظم ولا أفضل من أن يعد اللَّه بإعطائه ذاته. ماذا تعني كلمته بالنبي: "*أكون لكم إلهًا وتكونون لي شعبًا*" (لا 12:26) إلا أكون لكم كفايتكم، أصير أنا الكل لما يشتهيه الإنسان بطريقة مكرمة، حياته وصحته وقوته وغناه ومجده وكرامته وسلامه وكل الأشياء؟ 
هذا هو التفسير السليم لقول الرسول: إن اللَّه يكون الكل في الكل [28]. سيكون نهاية كل رغباتنا التي ستُرى بلا نهاية، ويُحب بلا حدود ويُسبّح بلا ملل. هذا التدفق للحب والخدمة ستكون الحياة الأبدية عينها المقدّمة للكل.
v سيعيد لك جسدك حتى كمال عدد شعرك، ويقيمك مع الملائكة إلى الأبد حيث لا تحتاج بعد إلى يده المؤدبة، إنما تمتلكك مراحمه الفائقة. فإن اللَّه سيكون "*الكل في الكل*"، فلا نعود نتذوق بعد عدم السعادة. *سيكون إلهنا نفسه راعينا؛ إلهنا ذاته كأسنا، إلهنا هو مجدنا، إلهنا يصير غنانا. أي شيء بعد تحتاج إليه؟ هو وحده يصير كل شيء بالنسبة لك*.
v في السماء لا يكون لنا خبرة الاحتياج, بهذا نكون سعداء. سنكون مكتفين وذلك باللَّه. سيكون بالنسبة لنا كل الأشياء التي نتطلع هنا إليها أنها ذات قيمة عظيمة.
*القديس أغسطينوس*
v كما يقول الرسول أن اللَّه سيكون "*الكل في الكل*". يبدو لي أن هذا النطق يؤكد بوضوح الفكرة التي وصلنا إليها، إذ تعني أن *اللَّه سيكون عوض كل الأشياء*، الكل في الكل. بينما حياتنا الحاضرة تحمل أنشطة متنوعة في أشكال كثيرة، والأشياء التي نرتبط بها متعددة مثل الزمن والهواء والموقع والطعام والشراب وأشعة الشمس وضروريات الحياة الأخرى. مع كثرتها لكن ليس شيء منها هو اللَّه... أما الحالة المطوّبة التي نترجّاها فإنها لا تعتاز إلى شيء من كل هذا، *فسيكون الكائن الإلهي هو الكل، وعوض الكل بالنسبة لنا*، مقدمًا نفسه ليشبع كل احتياجاتنا. واضح أيضًا من الكتاب المقدس أن اللَّه يصير لمن يستحق ذلك الحقيقة والمسكن والملبس والطعام والشراب والنور والغنى والسلطة وسيكون الكل في الكل. يبدو لي أن الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا هنا زوال الشر تمامًا. فإنه إذ يكون اللَّه في كل الأشياء، فواضح أن الشر لا يعود يرتبط بها. فإنه إذا افترض أحد وجود الشر، كيف يؤمن بأن اللَّه يصير الكل في الكل؟
*القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص *
v يلزمنا ألا ننسحب من جهادنا في السهر بسبب اليأس الخطير لأن "*الآن ملكوت اللَّه يُغصَب والغاصبون يختطفونهُ"* (مت12:11). فلا يمكن نوال فضيلة بغير جهادٍ، ولا يمكن ضبط العقل بغير حزن قلبي عميق، لأن "*الإنسان مولود للمشقَّة*" (أي 7:5). ومن أجل الوصول "*إلى إنسان كامل، إلى قياس قامة مِلْءِ المسيح*" (أف 13:4). يلزمنا أن نكون علي الدوام في جهاد عظيم مع عناية لانهائية. لا يمكن لأي إنسان أن يصل إلى ملء هذا القياس إنما من يأخذ هذا القياس في اعتباره مقدمًا، ويتدرب عليه من الآن، ويتذوقه هنا في العالم، تكون له علامة العضوية الثمينة للمسيح، ويملك وهو في هذا الجسد على عربون هذا الاتحاد الكامل بجسد المسيح، ويكون له اشتياق وعطش إلى أمرٍ واحدٍ جاعلاً ليس فقط أعماله بل وأفكاره متجهة إلى أمرٍ واحدٍ وهو أن يحفظ الآن وعلى الدوام عربون الحياة المقبلة الطوباوية التي للقديسين، أي أن *"يكون اللَّه الكل في الكل" *(1 كو28:15).
*الأب سيرينوس*
v رغب ربنا في أن يؤسس هذه (الخلوة الروحية)، تاركًا لنا مثالاً... فإذ هو ينبوع القداسة الذي لا يُنتهك، وليس محتاجًا إلى عون خارجي، ولا إلى مساعدة الوحدة (الخلوة)، لأن كمال نقاوته لا يمكن أن تتأثر بالجماهير، ولا تتلوث من مخالطته للبشر، بل هو الذي يقدس ويطهر الأمور الدنسة، ومع ذلك نجده يعتزل في الجبل وحده للصلاة. باعتزاله يعلمنا أننا إن رغبنا في الاقتراب من اللَّه بمحبة صادرة *عن قلب نقي بلا دنس، يلزمنا أن ننسحب من كل اضطرابات الجموع، حتى تتدرب نفوسنا، ونحن بعد في الجسد، على تذوق السعادة الموعود بها للقديسين،* وهي أن "*يكون اللَّه هو الكل في الكل*" (1 كو 28:15) .
*الأب اسحق*
v إننا لا نرى أن المسيح نفسه صنع بعد الكل في الكل (1 كو 28:15) كما يقول بولس الرسول حتى نكتشف المسيح شيئًا فشيئًا في الكل، لأنه قيل عنه: "*ومنه أنتم بالمسيح يسوع الذي صار لنا حكمة من اللَّه وبرًا وقداسةً وفداء*" (1 كو 30:1). بالتالي نجد فيه الحكمة، ومرة أخرى البرّ، وأخرى القداسة، ومرة أخرى الحنان، وأخرى الوداعة، وأخرى التواضع أو طول الأناة. فالمسيح (المُعلن في قديسيه) في وقتنا الحاضر مُقسَّم عضوًا بعضوٍ بين الآباء القديسين، لكن حينما يوجد الجميع في وحدة الإيمان والفضيلة يكون "*إنسانًا كاملاً*" (أف 13:4)، مكمِّلاً جسده الواحد بأوصال واختصاصات كل أعضائه*. وسيأتي الوقت حينما يكون اللَّه هو "الكل في الكل"، لأن اللَّه الآن "في الكل" -كما سبق أن ذكرنا- بواسطة الفضائل، لكنه ليس الكل في الكل لأنهم ليسوا في ملء كمالهم*.
*القديس يوحنا كاسيان*
*الثالوث القدوس هو الكل في الكل *
بقوله "*اللَّه الكل في الكل*" يعلن أن الثالوث القدوس هو الكل في الكل، فقد قيل عن المسيح أنه الكل في الكل (كو 3: 11؛ زك 14: 9). يري كثير من الدارسين أن تعبير "*يكون اللَّه الكل في الكل*" لا يشير إلى الآب وحده بل اللاهوت الخاص بالثالوث القدوس دون الإشارة إلى أقنومية كل واحدٍ منهم

هذا كان ردا على الاخ viruch

اما اسد الاسلام فاعتبر ان الموضوع منتهى لمجرد انه قال ان بولس لم يكن معاصرا للمسيح

من اين جئت بهذا الكلام يا سيد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

نحن لا نعلم ان كان معاصرا ام لا و لا يوجد عندنا علم بذلك !!!!!!

ثم من الاصل من اين اتيت بأن بولس رسول المسيح بينما نحن نثبت انه رسول الله و ليس رسول المسيح من القرأن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



> *هل كان قيام المسيح بصنع المعجزات والافعال العجيبة استناداً إلي قوته الذاتية وسلطانه أم استناداً إلي قوة الله العلوية ؟*


 
بقوته هو



> *في يوم الدينونة هل سوف يكون الابن خاضعين له الكل كما وعده الاب انه سوف يضع اعدائة موطىء قدميه؟*


 
ايوة

+ + +


----------



## Fadie (26 أغسطس 2006)

> ايه يعني مسيحك الاول و مسيحنا الثاني
> 
> مسيحنا هو عيسى و لا حد ثاني ؟؟
> 
> ...


 
انت مسيحك اسمه عيسى و لم يصلب و هو عبد و رسول و ليس أله ولا يستطيع ان يفعل شىء من ذاته

انا مسيحى اسمه يسوع و صلب و هو ليس عبد ولا برسول و هو أله هذا الكون و يستطيع فعل كل شىء ولا يعثر عليه امر

يبقى الاتنين واحد؟؟؟



> يقول المسيح " ايها الرب (ينادي ربه) اشكرك لانك سمعت لي (اجبت دعائي )
> و انا علمت انك في كل حين تسمع لي و لكن لاجل هذا الجمع الواقف ليؤمنوا انك ارسلتني)
> 
> يوحنا 11:41-42


 
يا راجل

طيب تعالى نشوف النص كدة

41 فرفعوا الحجر حيث كان الميت موضوعا ورفع يسوع عينيه الى فوق وقال ايها الآب اشكرك لانك سمعت لي.

42 وانا علمت انك في كل حين تسمع لي.ولكن لاجل هذا الجمع الواقف قلت.ليؤمنوا انك ارسلتني.

جبت منين انت بقى الكلام اللى انت مألفه دة؟؟؟




> قال بطرس "يسوع الناصري رجل قد تبرهنلكم من قبل بقوات و عجائب صنعها الله بيده في وسطكم كما كنتم ايضا تعلمون " اعمال الرسل 2:2-2
> 
> صنعها الله بيده ولم يصنعها هو بيده يعني يستمد قدرته من الله و ليس كما قلت يفعل كل شئ بقوته انما يفعل بقوه و قدره الله ...


 
كانت هذه اول عظة لبطرس بعد يوم الخمسين و اول لقاء له بالشعب الاسرائيلى بعد حلول الروح القدس و كان من المستحيل فى اول خطبته ان يقول لهم ان من صلبتموه هو الله !!!!!!!!!

اى عقل تخاطبنى به يا هذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لو فعل هذا لأنتحروا جميعا او اصيبوا بالجنون هذا ان صدقوا ما يقوله

و يقول القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى

صنعها الله بيده"، ليؤكد القول: "لأني خرجت من قبل الله، وأتيت" (يو 8: 42)، " أبي يعمل حتى الآن، وأنا أعمل" (يو 5: 17). "إن كنت لست أعمل أعمال أبي فلا تؤمنوا بي، ولكن إن كنت أعمل، فإن لم تؤمنوا بي فآمنوا بالأعمال لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا أن الآب فيّ وأنا فيه" (يو 10: 37-38).

و يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم

أولاً: بدأ بقوله: "أيها الرجال الإسرائيليون"، ليس كنوعٍ من المداهنة، وإنما لكي يستميلهم للاستماع إليه. 
ثانيًا: لم يصدر حكمه في أمر يسوع، بل قال: "اسمعوا هذه الأقوال" لكي يصدروا الحكم بأنفسهم، ويتعرفوا عليه بحكمة وروية. 
ثالثًا: لم يبدأ بالحديث عن حقيقته كابن الله الوحيد وكلمة الله، بل قال "رجل"، أي بأسلوبٍ متواضعٍ. 
رابعًا: عندما أشار إلى معجزاته قال: "صنعها الله بيده". هكذا نزل إليهم، إلى مستوى تفكيرهم لكي يرفع أفكارهم إلى الحق الذي لم يكن ممكنًا لهم أن يقبلوه دفعة واحدة. هكذا ينطلق بهم في كل مقالة من أسفل إلى أعلى.

في رده على فالانتينوسValentinus استخدم العلامة ترتليان هذه العبارة لتأكيد أن السيد المسيح قد أخذ جسدًا حقيقيًا، وصار إنسانًا، ولم يكن جسده روحيًا أو خيالاً.



> *2وَرَأَيْتُ مَلاَكاً قَوِيّاً يُنَادِي بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: «مَنْ هُوَ مُسْتَحِقٌّ أَنْ يَفْتَحَ السِّفْرَ وَيَفُكَّ خُتُومَهُ؟»
> ورأيت ملاكاً قوياً ينادي بصوت عظيم " ‎باركوا الرب يا ملائكته المقتدرين قوة الفاعلين أمره عند سماع صوت كلامه‎." (مز 130 : 20) يستمد قوته من الله لتنفيذ مهمته لكي يستطيع أن يصل بصوته إلى الخليفة كلها وحتى لا يستطيع أحد أن يدعي بأنه لم يسمع نداءه أو يعرف مطالبه.*


 
كان الانسان يسوع مثلنا تماما ولا يفترق عنا فى اى شىء بطبيعته البشرية فكان يتعرض للأرهاق و التعب و الاعياء مثلنا تماما

فماذا تتوقع بعد ان يكون قضى الليل كله فى الصلاة لدرجة ان عرقه كان يتصبب كقطرات دم

و كان كل تلاميذه نيام

ظهر له ملاك من السماء لقويه و يعينه ليكمل صلاته اما كماله اللاهوتى فلم يشوبه اى نقص من الاحتياج البشرى و ايضا بالنسبة للطبيعة البشرية فهذا لا يعتبر نقص ابدا بل هو قمة الكمال



> *أما أن المسيح يستمد قوته من الله و يخضع في النهاية، ككل المخلوقات، لله تعالى، فقد جاء صريحا في كلام بولس التالي، في رسالته الأولى إلى أهل قورنتس (كورنثوس): (15 / 24ـ 28 ):
> 
> " ثم يكون المنتهى حين يسلِّم (المسيحُ ) المُلْـكَ إلى اللهِ الآبِ بعد أن يكون قد أباد كل رئاسة و سلطان و قوة. فلا بد له (أي للمسيح ) أن يملك حتى ((يجعل جميع أعدائه تحت قدميه ))، و آخر عدو يبيده هو الموت، لأنه ((أخضع كل شيء تحت قدميه )). و عندما يقول: ((قد أخضع له كل شيء )) فمن الواضح أنه يستثني الذي أخضَعَ له كلَّ شيء. و متى أَخضَع له كل شيء، فحينئذ، يخضع الابن نفسه لذاك الذي أَخضَعَ له كلَّ شيء، ليكون اللهُ كل شيء في كل شيء. "*


 
خضوع الابن

*أولاً: خضوع الابن كرأس الكنيسة:*
ماذا يعني يخضع الابن، ويصير اللَّه هو الكل في الكل. صار كلمة اللَّه المتجسد الذي هو واحد مع أبيه ومساوٍ له في ذات الجوهر إنسانًا، لكي يكون وسيطًا بين اللَّه والناس. الآن إذ انتهي دور الوساطة فلا يعود يشفع عن أناسٍ جدد كإنسانٍ يخضع للآب، فهو رأس الكنيسة. *خضوع الابن هنا ليس كخضوع الخليقة، إنما خضوع ذاك الذي هو واحد معه ومساوٍ له في ذات الجوهر*. فالابن الذي قام بدور الوسيط وقدم نفسه ذبيحة حب عن البشرية وصار رأسًا للكنيسة يعلن خضوعه للآب كتكريمٍ متبادل فيما بينهما. فالابن يكرم الآب، كما أن الآب يكرم الابن. والكل يكرمون الابن كما يكرمون الآب (يو 5: 22- 23 ؛ عب 1: 6).
خضوع الاقنوم الثاني للأقنوم الأول ليس كمن هو أقل منه، إنما إذ قبل أن يتجسد ويموت ثم يقوم كرأس وبكر الراقدين يخضع للآب باسم الكنيسة كلها ولحسابها. هذا لا يعني انفصال اللاهوت عن الناسوت، فإنه مع إشراق بهاء اللاهوت الكامل علي الناسوت يخضع الابن.
v لماذا يتحدث بولس عن خضوع الابن للآب عندما انتهى من الحديث عن خضوع كل شيء للمسيح؟ 
يتحدث الرسول بطريقة عندما يتكلم عن اللاهوت وحده, وبطريقة أخرى عندما يتكلم عن التدبير الإلهي. كمثال إذ وضع النص الخاص بتجسد ربنا لا يعود يخشى بولس من الحديث عن أعماله المتواضعة الكثيرة, فإن هذه ليست غير لائقة بالمسيح المتجسد, حتى وإن بدت واضحة أنها لا يمكن أن تنطبق على اللَّه.
في النص الحالي عن أي الأمرين يتحدث؟ 
إذ أشار إلى موت المسيح وقيامته، وكلاهما لا ينطبقان على اللَّه فمن الواضح أنه يتحدث عن التدبير الإلهي للتجسد, الذي فيه خضع الابن للآب بإرادته. ولكن لاحظ أنه قدم تصحيحًا بقوله أن الذي أخضع كل شيء له قد استثنى نفسه من هذا الكل. هذا يعني أنه يذكرنا بأن المسيح الكلمة هو اللَّه الحقيقى.
*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*
v بهذا فإنه قد أكمل العمل الذي أعطي له، وهو أن يكون اللَّه الكل في الكل.
*العلامة أوريجينوس*
v إنه يود أن تُفهم رؤية شكله (كمتجسد) عندما كل الخليقة معًا مع ذاك الشكل الذي به صار ابن اللَّه الإنسان يخضع للَّه. بهذا الشكل الابن نفسه يخضع لذاك الذي أخضع كل الاشياء له, فيكون اللَّه هو الكل في الكل.
*القديس أغسطينوس*
*ثانيًا: الخضوع لا يقلل من شأن الابن*
v لم يفقد الابن شيئًا عندما يمنح الكل, كما أنه لم يفقد شيئًا عندما يتسلم الآب المُلك, ولا الآب يفقد شيئًا عندما يعطى ما له للابن. 
*القديس أمبروسيوس*
v خضوع المسيح للآب ليس كخضوعنا نحن للابن, فإن خضوعنا هو اعتماد عليه وليس اتحاد المتساويين.
*أمبروسياستر*

v كما أن الابن يُخضع الكل للآب, هكذا يفعل الآب للابن, واحد بعمله والآخر بمسرته.
*القديس غريغوريوس النزنيزي*
*ثالثًا: قيل هذا بسببنا*
مادمنا في العالم لا نبلغ الكمال كما ينبغي لهذا، يُقال حتى القديسون لا يدركون بالكامل أن اللَّه هو الكل في الكل. أو بمعني أدق لا يتحقق فيهم هذا بالكامل ماداموا في الجسد في هذا العالم، حتى متى حلت القيامة يتحقق فيهم هذا، فيشعر كل واحدٍ منهم أن اللَّه هو الكل بالنسبة له!
هنا لا يقول: "يصير الآب هو الكل في الكل"، لأنه إذ يتمتع المؤمنون بالمكافأة الأبدية لا يعودوا يتطلعوا إلى كل أقنوم بأن له عمل خاص، فإن الآب الذي وضع خطة الخلاص والابن الذي قدم حياته ذبيحة حب لخلاصنا، والروح القدس الذي وهبنا الشركة لكي نتمتع بالاتحاد مع اللَّه ونحمل أيقونة الكلمة المتجسد... الآن كل هذه الأعمال الإلهية قد تحققت، فنقف لنري اللَّه "الثالوث القدوس".
*v مادمت أنا غير خاضع للآب, لا يُقال أنه هو خاضع للآب. *ليس أنه هو محتاج أن يخضع أمام الآب, وإنما من أجلي إذ لم يتم بعد عمله هذا لذلك قيل أنه لم يخضع بعـد, "*لأننا نحن جسد المسيح وأعضاؤه*" 
(1 كو 12 : 27) .
v مثل هؤلاء (الهراطقة) لا يفهمون أن خضوع المسيح للآب يعلن عنىطوباوية كمالنا ويظهر تكليل المجد الذي للعمل الذي يتعهد به.
*العلامة أوريجينوس*
v سيصير اللَّه الكل في الكل في كل شخص بطريقة بها أن كل شيء مما يشعر به الفكر العاقل أو يفهمه أو يفكر فيه سيصير للَّه. عندما يتطهر من كل سحابة الشر, لا يعود الفكر يشعر بشيء آخر غير اللَّه أو بجانب اللَّه. هذا الفكر يفكر في اللَّه ويرى اللَّه ويقتنى اللَّه, فيصير اللَّه هو وسيلة كل حركاته وقياسه. بهذا يصير اللَّه هو الكل في الكل.
*العلامة أوريجينوس*
v يصير اللَّه الكل في الكل عندما لا نعود بعد نكون مثل الآن نحمل كمًا من الدوافع والعواطف, مع قليل أو لا شيء من اللَّه فينا, بل نكون بالكامل مثل اللَّه, فنفسح المجال للَّه, وله وحده. 
هذا هو النضوج الذي نسرع إليه.
*القديس غريغوريوس النزنيزى*
v يصير اللَّه كل شيء في الكل, *فلا تكون فقط الحكمة في سليمان، ووداعة الروح في داود, والغيرة في إيليا وفينحاس, والإيمان في إبراهيم, والحب الكامل في بطرس، وغيرة الكرازة في الإناء المختار (بولس) وفضيلتان أو ثلاثة في آخرين... بل يكون اللَّه بالكامل في الكل*. كل عدد القديسين سيتمجدون في كل خورس الفضائل, ويكون اللَّه كل شيء في الكل.
*القديس جيروم*
v سيسكن شعب اللَّه في هذا البيت أبديًا مع إلههم وفي إلههم, واللَّه يسكن مع شعبه وفي شعبه, فيملأ اللَّه شعبه, ويمتلئ شعبه به، حتى يصير اللَّه الكل في الكل, اللَّه نفسه هو مكافأتهم في السلام كما كان هو قوتهم في المعركة!
*القديس أغسطينوس*
v "لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض". هذا هو ملكوت اللَّه، حيث لا تنتصر إرادة على مشيئة اللَّه، سواء في السماء أو على الأرض، عند ما يكون اللَّه هو موجه الكل إلى النهاية، وهو الحي، وهو العامل، وهو المالك، وهو كل شيء، حتى كما يقول الرسول: "يكون اللَّه هو الكل في الكل".
*الأب بطرس خريسولوجوس*
v اللَّه واهب الفضيلة وسيكون هو نفسه مكافأتها، فإنه ليس أعظم ولا أفضل من أن يعد اللَّه بإعطائه ذاته. ماذا تعني كلمته بالنبي: "*أكون لكم إلهًا وتكونون لي شعبًا*" (لا 12:26) إلا أكون لكم كفايتكم، أصير أنا الكل لما يشتهيه الإنسان بطريقة مكرمة، حياته وصحته وقوته وغناه ومجده وكرامته وسلامه وكل الأشياء؟ 
هذا هو التفسير السليم لقول الرسول: إن اللَّه يكون الكل في الكل [28]. سيكون نهاية كل رغباتنا التي ستُرى بلا نهاية، ويُحب بلا حدود ويُسبّح بلا ملل. هذا التدفق للحب والخدمة ستكون الحياة الأبدية عينها المقدّمة للكل.
v سيعيد لك جسدك حتى كمال عدد شعرك، ويقيمك مع الملائكة إلى الأبد حيث لا تحتاج بعد إلى يده المؤدبة، إنما تمتلكك مراحمه الفائقة. فإن اللَّه سيكون "*الكل في الكل*"، فلا نعود نتذوق بعد عدم السعادة. *سيكون إلهنا نفسه راعينا؛ إلهنا ذاته كأسنا، إلهنا هو مجدنا، إلهنا يصير غنانا. أي شيء بعد تحتاج إليه؟ هو وحده يصير كل شيء بالنسبة لك*.
v في السماء لا يكون لنا خبرة الاحتياج, بهذا نكون سعداء. سنكون مكتفين وذلك باللَّه. سيكون بالنسبة لنا كل الأشياء التي نتطلع هنا إليها أنها ذات قيمة عظيمة.
*القديس أغسطينوس*
v كما يقول الرسول أن اللَّه سيكون "*الكل في الكل*". يبدو لي أن هذا النطق يؤكد بوضوح الفكرة التي وصلنا إليها، إذ تعني أن *اللَّه سيكون عوض كل الأشياء*، الكل في الكل. بينما حياتنا الحاضرة تحمل أنشطة متنوعة في أشكال كثيرة، والأشياء التي نرتبط بها متعددة مثل الزمن والهواء والموقع والطعام والشراب وأشعة الشمس وضروريات الحياة الأخرى. مع كثرتها لكن ليس شيء منها هو اللَّه... أما الحالة المطوّبة التي نترجّاها فإنها لا تعتاز إلى شيء من كل هذا، *فسيكون الكائن الإلهي هو الكل، وعوض الكل بالنسبة لنا*، مقدمًا نفسه ليشبع كل احتياجاتنا. واضح أيضًا من الكتاب المقدس أن اللَّه يصير لمن يستحق ذلك الحقيقة والمسكن والملبس والطعام والشراب والنور والغنى والسلطة وسيكون الكل في الكل. يبدو لي أن الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا هنا زوال الشر تمامًا. فإنه إذ يكون اللَّه في كل الأشياء، فواضح أن الشر لا يعود يرتبط بها. فإنه إذا افترض أحد وجود الشر، كيف يؤمن بأن اللَّه يصير الكل في الكل؟
*القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص *
v يلزمنا ألا ننسحب من جهادنا في السهر بسبب اليأس الخطير لأن "*الآن ملكوت اللَّه يُغصَب والغاصبون يختطفونهُ"* (مت12:11). فلا يمكن نوال فضيلة بغير جهادٍ، ولا يمكن ضبط العقل بغير حزن قلبي عميق، لأن "*الإنسان مولود للمشقَّة*" (أي 7:5). ومن أجل الوصول "*إلى إنسان كامل، إلى قياس قامة مِلْءِ المسيح*" (أف 13:4). يلزمنا أن نكون علي الدوام في جهاد عظيم مع عناية لانهائية. لا يمكن لأي إنسان أن يصل إلى ملء هذا القياس إنما من يأخذ هذا القياس في اعتباره مقدمًا، ويتدرب عليه من الآن، ويتذوقه هنا في العالم، تكون له علامة العضوية الثمينة للمسيح، ويملك وهو في هذا الجسد على عربون هذا الاتحاد الكامل بجسد المسيح، ويكون له اشتياق وعطش إلى أمرٍ واحدٍ جاعلاً ليس فقط أعماله بل وأفكاره متجهة إلى أمرٍ واحدٍ وهو أن يحفظ الآن وعلى الدوام عربون الحياة المقبلة الطوباوية التي للقديسين، أي أن *"يكون اللَّه الكل في الكل" *(1 كو28:15).
*الأب سيرينوس*
v رغب ربنا في أن يؤسس هذه (الخلوة الروحية)، تاركًا لنا مثالاً... فإذ هو ينبوع القداسة الذي لا يُنتهك، وليس محتاجًا إلى عون خارجي، ولا إلى مساعدة الوحدة (الخلوة)، لأن كمال نقاوته لا يمكن أن تتأثر بالجماهير، ولا تتلوث من مخالطته للبشر، بل هو الذي يقدس ويطهر الأمور الدنسة، ومع ذلك نجده يعتزل في الجبل وحده للصلاة. باعتزاله يعلمنا أننا إن رغبنا في الاقتراب من اللَّه بمحبة صادرة *عن قلب نقي بلا دنس، يلزمنا أن ننسحب من كل اضطرابات الجموع، حتى تتدرب نفوسنا، ونحن بعد في الجسد، على تذوق السعادة الموعود بها للقديسين،* وهي أن "*يكون اللَّه هو الكل في الكل*" (1 كو 28:15) .
*الأب اسحق*
v إننا لا نرى أن المسيح نفسه صنع بعد الكل في الكل (1 كو 28:15) كما يقول بولس الرسول حتى نكتشف المسيح شيئًا فشيئًا في الكل، لأنه قيل عنه: "*ومنه أنتم بالمسيح يسوع الذي صار لنا حكمة من اللَّه وبرًا وقداسةً وفداء*" (1 كو 30:1). بالتالي نجد فيه الحكمة، ومرة أخرى البرّ، وأخرى القداسة، ومرة أخرى الحنان، وأخرى الوداعة، وأخرى التواضع أو طول الأناة. فالمسيح (المُعلن في قديسيه) في وقتنا الحاضر مُقسَّم عضوًا بعضوٍ بين الآباء القديسين، لكن حينما يوجد الجميع في وحدة الإيمان والفضيلة يكون "*إنسانًا كاملاً*" (أف 13:4)، مكمِّلاً جسده الواحد بأوصال واختصاصات كل أعضائه*. وسيأتي الوقت حينما يكون اللَّه هو "الكل في الكل"، لأن اللَّه الآن "في الكل" -كما سبق أن ذكرنا- بواسطة الفضائل، لكنه ليس الكل في الكل لأنهم ليسوا في ملء كمالهم*.
*القديس يوحنا كاسيان*
*الثالوث القدوس هو الكل في الكل *
بقوله "*اللَّه الكل في الكل*" يعلن أن الثالوث القدوس هو الكل في الكل، فقد قيل عن المسيح أنه الكل في الكل (كو 3: 11؛ زك 14: 9). يري كثير من الدارسين أن تعبير "*يكون اللَّه الكل في الكل*" لا يشير إلى الآب وحده بل اللاهوت الخاص بالثالوث القدوس دون الإشارة إلى أقنومية كل واحدٍ منهم

هذا كان ردا على الاخ viruch

اما اسد الاسلام فاعتبر ان الموضوع منتهى لمجرد انه قال ان بولس لم يكن معاصرا للمسيح

من اين جئت بهذا الكلام يا سيد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

نحن لا نعلم ان كان معاصرا ام لا و لا يوجد عندنا علم بذلك !!!!!!

ثم من الاصل من اين اتيت بأن بولس رسول المسيح بينما نحن نثبت انه رسول الله و ليس رسول المسيح من القرأن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



> *هل كان قيام المسيح بصنع المعجزات والافعال العجيبة استناداً إلي قوته الذاتية وسلطانه أم استناداً إلي قوة الله العلوية ؟*


 
بقوته هو



> *في يوم الدينونة هل سوف يكون الابن خاضعين له الكل كما وعده الاب انه سوف يضع اعدائة موطىء قدميه؟*


 
ايوة

+ + +


----------



## Michael (26 أغسطس 2006)

الحقيقة انا متابع الموضوع من البداية

وروك وفادى يا ازعر لم يتركوا نقطة لم يجيبوك فيها وانت تحاول جاهدا كل الجهد الى تشتيت الحوار والتكلم عن التحريف مرة والبطيخ مرتان

والحقيقة الموضوع تم الرد علية من ثانى مداخلة من الاخ فادى وجابلك كل المصادر 

فيا ريت تاتى بموضوع اخر بعد وضح فشلك بهذا الموضوع الذى تحاول عبثا فية

والرب يبارك كل المتعبين


----------



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (27 أغسطس 2006)

*فادي حقيقة ضحكت  اكثر واكثر من  ذي  قبل  كثيراااااا جداااااااااااا  ولا اعرف  هل  ابكي عليك ام  ابكي علي حالك .*

*هذا  قولك علي  بولسك  ((( نحن لا نعلم ان كان معاصرا ام لا و لا يوجد عندنا علم بذلك !!!!!!)))*

*كيف  تقول  ذلك  وله  14 رسالة حسب معتقدكم و كلها وموحي  بها  من  الله  حسب  زعمكم   هل  رسائل  بولس موحي  بها  من الله  ؟ *

*وما هو  الدليل  يا  عزيزي  فادي  انها  رسائل الهية  يعني  وحي الهي  ؟؟؟؟؟*

*والان  تقول  لي **** نحن لا نعلم ان كان معاصرا ام لا و لا يوجد عندنا علم بذلك !!!!!!**** *

*حقيقة ضحكت  ضحك لم  اضحكه  من  قبل  انت  لا تعلم  ان  كان  بولسك  عاصر المسيح ام  لا ولا يوجد لك بذلك علم ؟؟؟؟ عجيب امرك يا فادي ولما  طرحت  سؤالي هل  بولس صاحب الاربعة عشرة رسالة بكتابك  مذكور بالقران ..... سارعت  واستشهدت  بالايات  13 :14 من  سورة يس لمجرد ان  ان احد رسل  المسيح  جاء في  التفسير واسمه  بولس  وسبق  وشرحت  لك  وهكرر لك  يا عزيزي  التكرار بيعلم  الشطار .*


*وقوله تعالى : " ((إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما ))" أي بادروهما بالتكذيب " فعززنا بثالث " أي قويناهما وشددنا أزرهما برسول ثالث **.

قال ابن جريج عن وهب بن سليمان عن شعيب الجبابي قال كان اسم الرسولين الأولين شمعون ويوحنا واسم الثالث بولص والقرية أنطاكية " فقالوا " أي لأهل تلك القرية " ((إنا إليكم مرسلون **))" 
أي من ربكم الذي خلقكم يأمركم بعبادته وحده لا شريك له 

وقاله أبو العالية وزعم قتادة أنهم كانوا رسل المسيح عليه السلام إلى أهل أنطاكية **.

هنا ليس الرسول مقصود به بولس

لأن هؤلاء الرسل كانو بعهد سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام اما بولس فحسب روايات الانجيل انه اتى بعد عيسى وبعد رفعه الى السماء بعشرين عاما ولم يكن معاصرا للمسيح في زمنه بشهادة كتابك .

**اعتقد ان هنا الضربة القاضية لك يا فادي لكي نسقط استدلالك انه بولسك ((( شاول )))هو المذكور بالقران 

فدلالتك يا فادي على أنه رسول عيسى وقد ابلغة عيسى نقول لك اولا أن صح قولك وصحت روايته فهو ليس مرسل عن الله بل عن طريق عيسى اى ليس بمباشر وان زعمت انه هو الله بذاته عيسى نقول لك اثبت انه اله ونعترف لك ان المدعو بولس هو رسول الله ومن عند الله ومبلغ من الله 

وان قلت ان عيسى هو ابن الله فنقول لك ان عيسى نفسة كان يتلقى الاوامر من الله وهو مبلغ عن الله ويطلب من الله والله يستجيب له يعنى ليس الامر فعلا ذاتيا يقوم به من نفسة ودلالة القول على ذلك عن لسان المسيح نفسه أنه رسول من عند الله كباقي الرسل ولنستمع لهذه الغاية التي أعلنها المسيح

في [ 11 : 41 ] من إنجيل يوحنا : (( وَرَفَعَ يَسُوعُ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الآبُ، أَشْكُرُكَ لأَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِي، وَقَدْ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ دَوْماً تَسْمَعُ لِي. وَلكِنِّي قُلْتُ هَذَا لأَجْلِ الْجَمْعِ الْوَاقِفِ حَوْلِي لِيُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي))*

*فادي اين  انا  قلت  ان  بولس رسول المسيح !!!!!!!!!!!!*
*راجع  ما كتبت  وهتعرف  اجابة كلامك انا  لم  اقل  ولن  اقولها ان  بولس رسول  المسيح او  رسول  الله  لانه غير مذكـــــــــــــــور بالقـــــران  وليس له اي  ذكر لدينا عكس استشهادك .*

*قولك  هذا  غريب  وعجيب وكل  ما  اقرئه  اضحك  كثيرااااا اكثر واكثر ((( نحن لا نعلم ان كان معاصرا ام لا و لا يوجد عندنا علم بذلك !!!!!!))) كلامك  عجيب وغريب فعلا اخاف  يقرأه احد من  الاباء يقول  فادي  بيهرطق 
*​*
**وهل القران  ذكر اسم  بولس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عجيب  امرك 
((( ثم من الاصل من اين اتيت بأن بولس رسول المسيح بينما نحن نثبت انه رسول الله و ليس رسول المسيح من القرأن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟))) اضحك ام  ابكي  علي  ما صار اليه حالك من  محاولات  يائسة لاثبات ان  بولس رسول  من  القران   بعدما عجزت عن  اثبات ان  بولسك  رسول  من  كتابك  ولا تعلم  عنه  شيئ اذا كان  من المعاصرين للمسيح ام  لا  والان السؤال هل رسائله موحي بها من الله الاربعة عشرة رسالة ؟؟ *
*ولا تعرف اذا  كان  من  المعاصرين  للمسيح ام  لا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
* فكيف يكون  كلامه  مقدس اذا ؟ ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!*
*ولذلك  بمجرد ان  رأئت اسم  بولس في التفسيرات عرفت انه  بولس الطرسوسي عجيب امرك  يا أخي .*
*ان  اردت  نكمل  الموضوع  حول  بولس نشأته ورسائله وفيما  يتعلق  ببولس فلنكمل  في هذا  الموضوع  ما هو رائيك ؟ ولا تنسي اجابة سؤالي  هل  رسائل  بولس موحي  بها  من  الله  وما هو  الدليل  وانت  لا تعرف  اذا كان  من  المعاصرين  للمسيح ام  لا ؟؟؟ فمن  اين  اتي  بذلك الوحي (( الاربعة عشر رسالة )) بكتابك  المقدس ؟؟؟؟*

*والأعجب من ذلك أنّ بولس و القديسيون سيشاركون في إدانة الملائكة والعالم بأسره مع المسيح*

*1**كورنثوس6:2 ألستم تعلمون ان القديسين سيدينون العالم.فان كان العالم يدان بكم افانتم غير مستاهلين للمحاكم الصغرى. 3 ألستم تعلمون اننا سندين ملائكة فبالأولى امور هذه الحياة. *​*
**فالإستدلال بأن دينونة المسيح للعالم دليلا على ألوهيته , إستدلالٌ ضعيف وساقط للغاية والأناجيل نفسها تنقضه** .*
*وها هو يوحنا يقول : لأنه لم يرسل الله ابنه إلى العالم ليدين العالم (يوحنا **3/17)*

*والان  يحق لنا  ان  نتسائل  يا فادي هذا  السؤال  وفي انتظار جوابك  وردوك*​*
**بالدينونة الكبرى هل بولس له مهمة اخرى بعد اداء رسالته؟*
*وللتوضيح اقول *
*يعنى بولس ليس مكلف بالحساب؟*​​*1Cor:6:3: 3 **ألستم تعلمون اننا سندين ملائكة فبالأولى امور هذه الحياة. (SVD)*​*
**في انتظار تعليقك وردك *

*إقتباس:*
*هل كان قيام المسيح بصنع المعجزات والافعال العجيبة استناداً إلي قوته الذاتية وسلطانه أم استناداً إلي قوة الله العلوية ؟ *

*بقوته هو ..... هذه  اجابتك  اي قوة كان  يمتكلكها المسيح  يا عزيزي ؟؟؟ *
*انظر الي  نصوص الاناجيل تؤكـد على أن المسيح لم يكن يمتلك بذاته أي قدرة و قوة  و أن السلطان الذي أوتيه إنما دُفِع إليه من قِبَلِ الله تعالى **.
 نقلت الأناجيل الأربعة عن المسيح تصريحات متكررة يعلن فيها بكل وضوح أنه كان لا يقدر أن يفعل من نفسه شيئا  و لا يفعل إلا ما أقدره الله تعالى عليه و أمره به و أن ما لديه من سلطان و ما أوتيه من قوة هو مما منحه الله تعالى و دفعه إليه و في كل هذا نفي صريح لإلـهية المسيح و تأكيد واضح لعبوديته لله عز و جل  واليك  بعض النصوص تدعم  اقوالي .*
*(1) **جاء في إنجيل يوحنا **: [ 5: 19 ]
((فأجاب يسوع و قال لهم: الحق الحق أقول لكم لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئا إلا ما ينظر الآب يعمل)) *​*
*
*(2) **و فيه أيضا في نفس الإصحاح **[ 5 : 30 ] :
(( أنا لا أقدر أن أفعل من نفسي شيئا. كما أسمع أدين و دينونتي عادلة لأني لا أطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي أرسلني)).*


 * في إنجيل متى [ 28 : 18 ]((**فتقدَّم يسوع و تمهَّل قائلاً: دُفِعَ إليَّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض**)).
*​*
**إذا كان المسيح إلهاً لقيامه بالمعجزات فكان الواجب أن ينسبها لنفسه أما وقد ذكرت اناجيلكم أن عيسى كان ينسبها إلى الله فهذا يبطل زعمكم بألوهيته فقد كان المسيح قبل أن يقوم بالمعجزه يتوجه ببصره نحو السماء ويطلب الله ويشكره طبقاً لما جاء في إنجيل يوحنا **[ 11 : 41 ] وإليك النص : (( وَرَفَعَ يَسُوع عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الآبُ ، أَشْكُرُكَ لأَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِي ، وَقَدْ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ دَوْماً تَسْمَعُ لِي. وَلكِنِّي قُلْتُ هَذَا لأَجْلِ الْجَمْعِ الْوَاقِفِ حَوْلِي لِيُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي **))
ان قيام المسيح بأن رفع نظره نحو السماء هو فعل منافي للألوهية لأن هذا الفعل يأتيه الإنسان عادة عندما يطلب المدد السماوي من الله وهذا لا يتفق مع كون المسيح صورة الله وان الاب متحد معه  كما تزعمون**.
وقد تكرر منه هذا كما جاء في إنجيل متى [ 14 : 15 _21 ] : ((وَأَمَرَ الْجُمُوعَ أَنْ يَجْلِسُوا عَلَى الْعُشْبِ. ثُمَّ أَخَذَ الأَرْغِفَةَ الْخَمْسَةَ وَالسَّمَكَتَيْنِ، وَرَفَعَ نَظَرَهُ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ، وَبَارَكَ وَكَسَّرَ الأَرْغِفَةَ، وَأَعْطَاهَا لِلتَّلاَمِيذِ، فَوَزَّعُوهَا عَلَى الْجُمُوعِ. فَأَكَلَ الْجَمِيعُ وَشَبِعُوا**.))
لقد قام المسيح برفع نظره نحو السماء قبل أن يقوم بالمعجزة وقبل أن يبارك  ويحق لي هنا  أن أسال **:
لماذا رفع المسيح نظره إلى السماء ؟*
* ولمن يتجه ويطلب إذا كان الآب متحداً به ؟! *

*في انتظار ردك *
*سئلتك  سؤال  وهو *


*إقتباس:*
*في يوم الدينونة هل سوف يكون الابن خاضعين له الكل كما وعده الاب انه سوف يضع اعدائة موطىء قدميه؟ *

*ايوة  .............. وكان  هذا  ردك  *​*​**و في إنجيل متى **[ 28 : 18 ] :
((فتقدَّم يسوع و تمهَّل قائلاً: دُفِعَ إليَّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض*
*السلطان للناسوت *
*ونفس السلطان الذي اعطاه الله ليسوع قام يسوع واعطاه للتلاميذ *
*luke 9:1 ودعا تلاميذه الاثني عشر واعطاهم قوة وسلطانا *
*السلطان دفع للناسوت وبعد الدينونة سيرده للاب *

*1Cor:15:28: 28 **ومتى اخضع له الكل فحينئذ الابن نفسه ايضا سيخضع للذي اخضع له الكل كي يكون الله الكل في الكل (SVD*​*
**ما هو مصير الناسوت بعد الدينونة؟؟  *

*اي سلطان سيرده الابن للاب؟؟ وكيف  سيرده ؟؟؟؟*

*وهل سيرده بالناسوت ام باللاهوت؟*

*في انتظار ردودك  يا عزيزي واتمني  الا يقص ماي  روك ردودي  واسئلتي  بحجة الخروج عن  الموضوع او الاساءة *

*في انتظار ردك عزيزي 

مع تحياتي

BIG_BOSS_4_ALL
أسد الاسلام _2

*​*
*​*​
*


----------



## VIRUSH34 (27 أغسطس 2006)

انت مسيحك اسمه عيسى و لم يصلب و هو عبد و رسول و ليس أله ولا يستطيع ان يفعل شىء من ذاته

انا مسيحى اسمه يسوع و صلب و هو ليس عبد ولا برسول و هو أله هذا الكون و يستطيع فعل كل شىء ولا يعثر عليه امر

يبقى الاتنين واحد؟؟؟


والله انا ما كنتش اعرف ان الله ارسل 2 عيسى ....

ما هو عيسى واحد بس المشكله عاملين فيها حوسه ..

انت قلت كلام خطير و هو قلت انه يستطيع فعل كل شئكل شىء بقوته احدهم اتباعه اسمهم نصارى و الثانى اتباعه اسمهم مسيحيين.......


انت تقول ان يسوع يستطيع فعل كل شئ  بقدرته و هذا ما نفاه الانجيل في

بطرس "يسوع الناصري رجل قد تبرهنلكم من قبل بقوات و عجائب صنعها الله بيده في وسطكم كما كنتم ايضا تعلمون " اعمال الرسل 2:2-2


جاي لنا و تحرف الانجيل مش عيب كده ..


ليه تطول في كلام  هسألك سؤال و جاوبني بصراحة ..

الانجيل يقول ان المسيح عمل العجايب بقدرته و لا بقدره الله؟؟؟


أكيد بقدرة الله ...


فكيف تقول انه يصنعها بقدرته ...؟؟؟


هل هناك نص يفيد انه كان يقوم بالعجائب من قدرته ؟؟ بدون ان يستمدها من الله ؟؟

يعني لم يكن يستمد قدرته من نفسه انما عكس ما ذكرت ... فبلا مراوغة

انت قلت........

طيب تعالى نشوف النص كدة

41 فرفعوا الحجر حيث كان الميت موضوعا ورفع يسوع عينيه الى فوق وقال ايها الآب اشكرك لانك سمعت لي.

42 وانا علمت انك في كل حين تسمع لي.ولكن لاجل هذا الجمع الواقف قلت.ليؤمنوا انك ارسلتني.

جبت منين انت بقى الكلام اللى انت مألفه دة؟؟؟

*اما نصي فهو ...*

يقول المسيح " ايها الرب (ينادي ربه) اشكرك لانك سمعت لي (اجبت دعائي )
و انا علمت انك في كل حين تسمع لي و لكن لاجل هذا الجمع الواقف ليؤمنوا انك ارسلتني)

يوحنا 11:41-42


*و الله ده في انجيلكم يعني هيكون فين انشالله ...و احترم نفسك لاني لا الف و لا اكذب *

*لو تعرف احمد ديدات هذا الرجل خبير في كتابكم و توفي منذ سنوات ...*

*و كل كلامه كان في قاعات يعني يلقي محاضرات على كفار ...*

*و على ما اظن ان الحضور لم يكونوا سذج و اغبياء لدرجة عدم تعرفهم على كلام موجود في *

*كتابهم *


*محاضرته بعنوان المسيح في الاسلام *

*محاورة مع قسيس حول الوهية المسيح *

*الشريط بالانجليزي و شئ مترجم بالعربي *
*داعية العصر احمد ديدات ...*


*اللله يخليك اسمع الشريط علشان يمكن غيروا انجليكم... ترى بين فترة و فترة تتم صياغة الانجيل بتاعكم ....*








*تقول ........*

كان الانسان يسوع مثلنا تماما ولا يفترق عنا فى اى شىء بطبيعته البشرية فكان يتعرض للأرهاق و التعب و الاعياء مثلنا تماما

فماذا تتوقع بعد ان يكون قضى الليل كله فى الصلاة لدرجة ان عرقه كان يتصبب كقطرات دم

و كان كل تلاميذه نيام

ظهر له ملاك من السماء لقويه و يعينه ليكمل صلاته اما كماله اللاهوتى فلم يشوبه اى نقص من الاحتياج البشرى و ايضا بالنسبة للطبيعة البشرية فهذا لا يعتبر نقص ابدا بل هو قمة الكمال


....

جواب 

انه يملك صفات بشرية لا الاهية فكيف يكون الها ...

الا ياخذ الطفل جينات اباه و امه سويا ... لكننا لم نلحظ ذلك ...

لماذا لا يشبه اباه .؟؟


----------



## My Rock (27 أغسطس 2006)

بصراحة طولتوا الموضوع و عرضتوه و مصختوها زيادة عن اللزوم فلنأتي الى الحقائق الكتابية:


السيد المسيح لم يرسل تلاميذه و رسله للبشارة و التبشير قبل الصلب و القيامةو النص القرأني لا يدل على أرسال الرسل بوقت وجود المسيح, اي قبل صلبه او قيامته, بل يدل على أرسال المسيح لرسله و سنأتي الى وقته بحسب العهد الجديد لاحقا
لا يوجد لمسيح تلميذ او رسول اخر بأسم بولس
السيد المسيح اعطى الامر بالرسالة و التبشير لتلاميذه بعد صلبه و قيامته فبحسب بشير متى في الاصحاح ال 28 يقول: (19فاَذهبوا وتَلْمِذوا جميعَ الأُمَمِ، وعَمَّدوهُم باَسمِ الآبِ والابنِ والرٌّوحِ القُدُسِ، 20وعلَّموهُم أن يَعمَلوا بِكُلٌ ما أوصَيْتُكُم بِه، وها أنا مَعكُم طَوالَ الأيّامِ، إلى اَنقِضاءِ الدَّهرِ. ) ... اذن انطلاق الارسالية كان بعد صلب المسيح و قيامته 
تم اختيار بولس بالروح القدس للبشارة في انطاكية اعمال الرسل 13 
وكانَ في كنيسةِ أنطاكيةَ أنبياءُ ومُعَلِّمونَ هُم: بَرنابا وشَمعونُ الذي يُدعى نِيجَرَ، ولوقُيوسُ القيرينيُّ، ومَنايِنُ وهوَ صَديقُ الوالي هيرودُسَ مِنَ الطُّفولَةِ، وشاوُلُ. 2وبَينَما هُم يَخدِمونَ الرَّبَ ويَصومونَ قالَ لهُمُ الرُّوحُ القُدُسُ: «خَصِّصوا لي بَرنابا وشاوُلَ لِعَمَلٍ دَعوتُهُما إلَيهِ«. 3فصاموا وصَلُّوا، ثُمَ وضَعوا أيديَهُم علَيهِما وصَرَفوهُما. 4فأرسَلَهُما الرُّوحُ القُدُسُ، ​
قام الرسول بولس فعلا بزيارة انطاكية فبعد ارسالهم من الروح القدس نزولوا لسلوكية و منها الى قبرص ثم الى بافوس و لاحظ معي النص التالي:
13ثُمَ أبحَرَ بولُسُ ورَفيقاهُ مِنْ بافوسَ إلى بَرجةَ في بَمفيليةَ، ففارَقَهُما يوحنَّا ورَجَعَ إلى أُورُشليمَ. 14أمَّا هُما فتَوجَّها مِنْ بَرجَةَ إلى أنطاكيةَ في بِسيدِيةَ.

زيارة بولس لم تقتصر في الاصحاح ال 13 بل ايضا في الاصحاح 11 من اعمال الرسل

​
19وأمَّا المُؤمِنونَ الذينَ شتَّتَهُمُ الاضطهادُ الذي نزَلَ بِهِم بَعدَ مَقتَلِ إستِفانوسَ، فاَنتقَلوا إلى فينيقيةَ وقُبرُصَ وأنطاكيةَ، وكانوا لا يُبَشِّرونَ أحدًا بِكلامِ الله إلاَّ اليَهودَ. 20ولكِنَ بَعضَ هَؤلاءِ المُؤمنينَ مِنْ قُبرُصَ وقيرينَ جاؤوا إلى أنطاكيةَ وأخذوا يُخاطِبونَ النـاطِقينَ باللغَةِ اليونانيَّةِ أيضًا ويُبَشِّرونَهُم بِالرَّبِّ يَسوعَ. 21وكانَت يَدُ الرَّبِّ معَهُم، فآمنَ مِنهُم كثيرونَ واَهتدَوا إلى الرَّبِّ....
25وذهَبَ بَرنابا إلى طَرسوسَ يَبحَثُ عَنْ شاوُلَ، 26فلمَّا وجَدَهُ جاءَ بِه إلى أنطاكيةَ. فأقاما سنَةً كامِلَةً يَجتَمِعانِ إلى جَماعَةِ الكَنيسةِ، فعَلَّما جَمعًا كبيرًا. وفي أنطاكيةَ تَسمّى التلاميذُ أوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ بالمَسيحيّينَ.

و أيضا في الاصحاح ال 14 من اعمال الرسل:
​
21وبَشَّرَ بولُسُ وبَرنابا في دَرْبَةَ وكسَبا كثيرًا مِنَ التلاميذِ. ثُمَ رَجَعا إلى لِسترَةَ، ومِنها إلى أيقونِـيَةَ وأنطاكيةَ، 22يُشدِّدانِ عَزائمَ التلاميذِ ويُشَجِّعانِهِم على الثَّباتِ في إيمانِهم، ويَقولانِ لهُم: «لا بُدَ مِنْ أنْ نَجتازَ كثيرًا مِنَ المَصاعبِ لنَدخُلَ مَلكوتَ الله«. 23وكانا يُعَيّنانِ لهُم قُسوسًا في كُلِّ كنيسةٍ، ثُمَ يُصلِّيانِ ويَصومانِ ويَستَودِعانِهِمِ الرَّبَ الذي آمَنوا بِه.​24واَجتازَ الرَّسولانِ مُقاطَعةَ بِسيدِيَّةَ حتى وصَلا إلى بَمْفيليَّةَ. 25وبَشَّرا بِكلامِ الله في بَرجَةَ. ثُمَ نَزَلا إلى أتَّالِـيَةَ، 26ومِنها سافَرا في البحرِ إلى أنطاكيةَ التي خَرَجا مِنها، تَرعاهُما نِعمةُ الله مِنْ أجلِ العَمَلِ الذي قاما بِه.

و أيضا في اصحاح 15 و 18 من اعمال الرسل و الاصحاح الثاني  من غلاطية و الثالث من تيموثاوس الثاني​
و الان كما اتيت انا بكلام موثق بالادلة و البراهين ارجوا من الطرف الاخر العمل بالمثل,,,

سلام و نعمة
​


----------



## Fadie (28 أغسطس 2006)

فادي حقيقة ضحكت اكثر واكثر من ذي قبل كثيراااااا جداااااااااااا ولا اعرف هل ابكي عليك ام ابكي علي حالك .
هذا قولك علي بولسك ((( نحن لا نعلم ان كان معاصرا ام لا و لا يوجد عندنا علم بذلك !!!!!!)))

سبحان الله....لو عندك كلام تانى بأدلة اتفضل قوله يا اخ



> كيف تقول ذلك وله 14 رسالة حسب معتقدكم و كلها وموحي بها من الله حسب زعمكم هل رسائل بولس موحي بها من الله ؟


 
ما علاقة هذا الكلام بكونه معاصرا للمسيح ام لا؟؟؟




> وما هو الدليل يا عزيزي فادي انها رسائل الهية يعني وحي الهي ؟؟؟؟؟


 
ايوة كدة انا فهمت

انت عايز تحول الموضوع ليه مسيحيات يا اسد؟؟؟

الموضوع خلاص انتهى و اثبتنا ان بولس رسول الله من القرأن و لم نجد لك رد و كل مداخلاتك كلام فاضى لو عايز تسأل مسيحيات افتح موضوع اخر و اسأل فيه و هنجاوبك بنعمة المسيح




> هنا ليس الرسول مقصود به بولس


 
امال مين المقصود يا عبقرى؟؟؟

و ما دليلك انه ليس بولس؟هو كان للمسيح عشر تلاميذ اسمهم بولس؟؟؟




> لأن هؤلاء الرسل كانو بعهد سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام اما بولس فحسب روايات الانجيل انه اتى بعد عيسى وبعد رفعه الى السماء بعشرين عاما ولم يكن معاصرا للمسيح في زمنه بشهادة كتابك .


 
تعجبنى يا اسد لما تكذب الكذبة و تصدقها

جبت منين يا عسل انت يا امور ان بولس جاء بعد المسيح بعشرين عاما؟؟؟



> فدلالتك يا فادي على أنه رسول عيسى وقد ابلغة عيسى نقول لك اولا أن صح قولك وصحت روايته فهو ليس مرسل عن الله بل عن طريق عيسى اى ليس بمباشر وان زعمت انه هو الله بذاته عيسى نقول لك اثبت انه اله ونعترف لك ان المدعو بولس هو رسول الله ومن عند الله ومبلغ من الله


 
غريبة.....مع انى اثبت انه رسول الله و ليس المسيح و مع هذا اثبت ايضا لك ان المسيح أله من قرأنك.........ههههههههههههه.......نكمل



> وان قلت ان عيسى هو ابن الله فنقول لك ان عيسى نفسة كان يتلقى الاوامر من الله وهو مبلغ عن الله ويطلب من الله والله يستجيب له يعنى ليس الامر فعلا ذاتيا يقوم به من نفسة ودلالة القول على ذلك عن لسان المسيح نفسه أنه رسول من عند الله كباقي الرسل ولنستمع لهذه الغاية التي أعلنها المسيح
> في [ 11 : 41 ] من إنجيل يوحنا : (( وَرَفَعَ يَسُوعُ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الآبُ، أَشْكُرُكَ لأَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِي، وَقَدْ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ دَوْماً تَسْمَعُ لِي. وَلكِنِّي قُلْتُ هَذَا لأَجْلِ الْجَمْعِ الْوَاقِفِ حَوْلِي لِيُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي


 
انت يابنى تروح تشوفلك اى حاجة تشتغلها فى الصيف كدة و تيجى اخر النهار تدى اليومية للحاج و تحب على يده و تقوله سامحنى يابا هههههههههه

مين دة اللى رسول ياض؟؟؟:smil13: 

المسيح هو الاله الواحد الكائن الواجب الوجود الى الابد و منذ الازل



> فادي اين انا قلت ان بولس رسول المسيح !!!!!!!!!!!!
> راجع ما كتبت وهتعرف اجابة كلامك انا لم اقل ولن اقولها ان بولس رسول المسيح او رسول الله لانه غير مذكـــــــــــــــور بالقـــــران وليس له اي ذكر لدينا عكس استشهادك .


 
غريبة مع انه كان من شوية رسول المسيح دلوقتى ولا بقى رسول الله ولا رسول المسيح حتى :yahoo: 



> قولك هذا غريب وعجيب وكل ما اقرئه اضحك كثيرااااا اكثر واكثر ((( نحن لا نعلم ان كان معاصرا ام لا و لا يوجد عندنا علم بذلك !!!!!!))) كلامك عجيب وغريب فعلا اخاف يقرأه احد من الاباء يقول فادي بيهرطق


 
صدقنى يا فالح مفيش حاجة فى الكتاب المقدس تفيد ان بولس كان موجود او مش موجود فى وقت المسيح:beee: 



> وهل القران ذكر اسم بولس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عجيب امرك
> ((( ثم من الاصل من اين اتيت بأن بولس رسول المسيح بينما نحن نثبت انه رسول الله و ليس رسول المسيح من القرأن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟))) اضحك ام ابكي علي ما صار اليه حالك من محاولات يائسة لاثبات ان بولس رسول من القران بعدما عجزت عن اثبات ان بولسك رسول من كتابك ولا تعلم عنه شيئ اذا كان من المعاصرين للمسيح ام لا والان السؤال هل رسائله موحي بها من الله الاربعة عشرة رسالة ؟؟


 
هو يابنى مش انت اللى كاتب الموضوع دة؟؟؟

و انت اللى سئلت هل بولس رسول من القرأن ام لا؟؟؟

انت يابنى ولا مش انت؟؟؟

جاى تقول ليه بقى ان احنا عجزنا عن اثبات ان بولس رسول المسيح من الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟

1كو1:1 بولس المدعو رسولا ليسوع المسيح

2كو1:1 بولس رسول يسوع المسيح

غلاطية1:1 بولس رسول لا من الناس ولا بانسان بل بيسوع المسيح والله الآب الذي اقامه من الاموات

افسس1:1 بولس رسول يسوع المسيح

و هكذا فى كل رسائل بولس اعلن انه رسول المسيح

فين المشكلة بقى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



> ولا تعرف اذا كان من المعاصرين للمسيح ام لا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> فكيف يكون كلامه مقدس اذا ؟ ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!


 
يعنى بجد بتخلى الواحد يندم انه فكر يتحاور معك بهذا الغباء

كلام مين اللى مقدس يابنى ادم؟؟؟

هو حد قاللك ان اى حاجة كتبها بولس كانت منه هو و ليست وحيا؟؟

حتى و ان كان ظهر فى النص ان ما يقوله بولس هو رأيه الا ان هذه هى صورة الوحى فمن قال ان الوحى يجب ان يكون كلام صريح مباشر؟؟؟




> ولذلك بمجرد ان رأئت اسم بولس في التفسيرات عرفت انه بولس الطرسوسي عجيب امرك يا أخي .
> ان اردت نكمل الموضوع حول بولس نشأته ورسائله وفيما يتعلق ببولس فلنكمل في هذا الموضوع ما هو رائيك ؟


 
لاء يا ريس انا مش بخلط بين المسيحيات و الاسلاميات اطلاقا

عايز تسأل مسيحيات افتح موضوع مسيحيات و بعدين عايزيين نشوفك فى الاسلاميات يا ريس و عموما انا هفتح موضوع لك انت فقط و هطلب منك انت فقط الاجابة يعنى بمعنى اصح تحدى يعنى لو مجاوبتش هيبقى شكلك وحــــــــــــــــش:smil12: 




> ولا تنسي اجابة سؤالي هل رسائل بولس موحي بها من الله وما هو الدليل وانت لا تعرف اذا كان من المعاصرين للمسيح ام لا ؟؟؟


 
افتح موضوع جديد يا ريس و اكتب كل اسئلتك فيه و هنجاوبك لأن هذا الموضوع حول بولس القرأنى



> والأعجب من ذلك أنّ بولس و القديسيون سيشاركون في إدانة الملائكة والعالم بأسره مع المسيح
> 1كورنثوس6:2 ألستم تعلمون ان القديسين سيدينون العالم.فان كان العالم يدان بكم افانتم غير مستاهلين للمحاكم الصغرى. 3 ألستم تعلمون اننا سندين ملائكة فبالأولى امور هذه الحياة


 
محاولة فاشلة اخرى للهروب للمسيحيات:yaka: 

يا اسد انت عارف ان بأمكانى بنعمة المسيح سحق كل شبهاتك تحت الاقدام بس الموضوع انى مش بحب اخلط المواضيع الاسلامية فى المسيحية

افتح موضوع مسيحى و سوف اجيبك فيه



> والان يحق لنا ان نتسائل يا فادي هذا السؤال وفي انتظار جوابك وردوك
> 
> بالدينونة الكبرى هل بولس له مهمة اخرى بعد اداء رسالته؟
> وللتوضيح اقول
> ...


 
محاولة اخرى للهروب الى المسيحيات:ranting: 

صدقنى انا مش هديك الفرصة انك تهرب لأن هذا موضوع اسلامى ولا يحق لك تحويله الى المسيحيات كما انه فى الموضوع المسيحى لا يحق لى الهروب الى الاسلاميات




> و في إنجيل متى [ 28 : 18 ] :
> ((فتقدَّم يسوع و تمهَّل قائلاً: دُفِعَ إليَّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض
> السلطان للناسوت
> ونفس السلطان الذي اعطاه الله ليسوع قام يسوع واعطاه للتلاميذ
> luke 9:1 ودعا تلاميذه الاثني عشر واعطاهم قوة وسلطانا


 
الجملة دى استفزتنى فعلا

جبت منين انه نفس السلطان؟؟؟




> السلطان دفع للناسوت وبعد الدينونة سيرده للاب


 
جبت منين ان السلطان دفع للناسوت

و جبت منين انه سيرده للاب

صدقنى يا اسد مبقاش فادى لو معلمتكش ازاى تحترم الكتاب و لا تدلس عليه




> ما هو مصير الناسوت بعد الدينونة؟؟


 
لا نعرف




> اي سلطان سيرده الابن للاب؟؟ وكيف سيرده ؟؟؟؟


 
جبت منين انه فى سلطان سيرده للأب اساسا يا حاج:smil13: 

للمرة الاخيرة بقولك افتح موضوع و ساجيبك اما هنا موضوع اسلامى

و تم الرد على الموضوع بالكامل و لم تستطع الرد

و ارى ان الموضوع يغلق لأفلاس المسلم فى الدفاع عن دينه


----------



## Fadie (28 أغسطس 2006)

فادي حقيقة ضحكت اكثر واكثر من ذي قبل كثيراااااا جداااااااااااا ولا اعرف هل ابكي عليك ام ابكي علي حالك .
هذا قولك علي بولسك ((( نحن لا نعلم ان كان معاصرا ام لا و لا يوجد عندنا علم بذلك !!!!!!)))

سبحان الله....لو عندك كلام تانى بأدلة اتفضل قوله يا اخ



> كيف تقول ذلك وله 14 رسالة حسب معتقدكم و كلها وموحي بها من الله حسب زعمكم هل رسائل بولس موحي بها من الله ؟


 
ما علاقة هذا الكلام بكونه معاصرا للمسيح ام لا؟؟؟




> وما هو الدليل يا عزيزي فادي انها رسائل الهية يعني وحي الهي ؟؟؟؟؟


 
ايوة كدة انا فهمت

انت عايز تحول الموضوع ليه مسيحيات يا اسد؟؟؟

الموضوع خلاص انتهى و اثبتنا ان بولس رسول الله من القرأن و لم نجد لك رد و كل مداخلاتك كلام فاضى لو عايز تسأل مسيحيات افتح موضوع اخر و اسأل فيه و هنجاوبك بنعمة المسيح




> هنا ليس الرسول مقصود به بولس


 
امال مين المقصود يا عبقرى؟؟؟

و ما دليلك انه ليس بولس؟هو كان للمسيح عشر تلاميذ اسمهم بولس؟؟؟




> لأن هؤلاء الرسل كانو بعهد سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام اما بولس فحسب روايات الانجيل انه اتى بعد عيسى وبعد رفعه الى السماء بعشرين عاما ولم يكن معاصرا للمسيح في زمنه بشهادة كتابك .


 
تعجبنى يا اسد لما تكذب الكذبة و تصدقها

جبت منين يا عسل انت يا امور ان بولس جاء بعد المسيح بعشرين عاما؟؟؟



> فدلالتك يا فادي على أنه رسول عيسى وقد ابلغة عيسى نقول لك اولا أن صح قولك وصحت روايته فهو ليس مرسل عن الله بل عن طريق عيسى اى ليس بمباشر وان زعمت انه هو الله بذاته عيسى نقول لك اثبت انه اله ونعترف لك ان المدعو بولس هو رسول الله ومن عند الله ومبلغ من الله


 
غريبة.....مع انى اثبت انه رسول الله و ليس المسيح و مع هذا اثبت ايضا لك ان المسيح أله من قرأنك.........ههههههههههههه.......نكمل



> وان قلت ان عيسى هو ابن الله فنقول لك ان عيسى نفسة كان يتلقى الاوامر من الله وهو مبلغ عن الله ويطلب من الله والله يستجيب له يعنى ليس الامر فعلا ذاتيا يقوم به من نفسة ودلالة القول على ذلك عن لسان المسيح نفسه أنه رسول من عند الله كباقي الرسل ولنستمع لهذه الغاية التي أعلنها المسيح
> في [ 11 : 41 ] من إنجيل يوحنا : (( وَرَفَعَ يَسُوعُ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الآبُ، أَشْكُرُكَ لأَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِي، وَقَدْ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ دَوْماً تَسْمَعُ لِي. وَلكِنِّي قُلْتُ هَذَا لأَجْلِ الْجَمْعِ الْوَاقِفِ حَوْلِي لِيُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي


 
انت يابنى تروح تشوفلك اى حاجة تشتغلها فى الصيف كدة و تيجى اخر النهار تدى اليومية للحاج و تحب على يده و تقوله سامحنى يابا هههههههههه

مين دة اللى رسول ياض؟؟؟:smil13: 

المسيح هو الاله الواحد الكائن الواجب الوجود الى الابد و منذ الازل



> فادي اين انا قلت ان بولس رسول المسيح !!!!!!!!!!!!
> راجع ما كتبت وهتعرف اجابة كلامك انا لم اقل ولن اقولها ان بولس رسول المسيح او رسول الله لانه غير مذكـــــــــــــــور بالقـــــران وليس له اي ذكر لدينا عكس استشهادك .


 
غريبة مع انه كان من شوية رسول المسيح دلوقتى ولا بقى رسول الله ولا رسول المسيح حتى :yahoo: 



> قولك هذا غريب وعجيب وكل ما اقرئه اضحك كثيرااااا اكثر واكثر ((( نحن لا نعلم ان كان معاصرا ام لا و لا يوجد عندنا علم بذلك !!!!!!))) كلامك عجيب وغريب فعلا اخاف يقرأه احد من الاباء يقول فادي بيهرطق


 
صدقنى يا فالح مفيش حاجة فى الكتاب المقدس تفيد ان بولس كان موجود او مش موجود فى وقت المسيح:beee: 



> وهل القران ذكر اسم بولس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عجيب امرك
> ((( ثم من الاصل من اين اتيت بأن بولس رسول المسيح بينما نحن نثبت انه رسول الله و ليس رسول المسيح من القرأن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟))) اضحك ام ابكي علي ما صار اليه حالك من محاولات يائسة لاثبات ان بولس رسول من القران بعدما عجزت عن اثبات ان بولسك رسول من كتابك ولا تعلم عنه شيئ اذا كان من المعاصرين للمسيح ام لا والان السؤال هل رسائله موحي بها من الله الاربعة عشرة رسالة ؟؟


 
هو يابنى مش انت اللى كاتب الموضوع دة؟؟؟

و انت اللى سئلت هل بولس رسول من القرأن ام لا؟؟؟

انت يابنى ولا مش انت؟؟؟

جاى تقول ليه بقى ان احنا عجزنا عن اثبات ان بولس رسول المسيح من الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟

1كو1:1 بولس المدعو رسولا ليسوع المسيح

2كو1:1 بولس رسول يسوع المسيح

غلاطية1:1 بولس رسول لا من الناس ولا بانسان بل بيسوع المسيح والله الآب الذي اقامه من الاموات

افسس1:1 بولس رسول يسوع المسيح

و هكذا فى كل رسائل بولس اعلن انه رسول المسيح

فين المشكلة بقى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



> ولا تعرف اذا كان من المعاصرين للمسيح ام لا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> فكيف يكون كلامه مقدس اذا ؟ ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!


 
يعنى بجد بتخلى الواحد يندم انه فكر يتحاور معك بهذا الغباء

كلام مين اللى مقدس يابنى ادم؟؟؟

هو حد قاللك ان اى حاجة كتبها بولس كانت منه هو و ليست وحيا؟؟

حتى و ان كان ظهر فى النص ان ما يقوله بولس هو رأيه الا ان هذه هى صورة الوحى فمن قال ان الوحى يجب ان يكون كلام صريح مباشر؟؟؟




> ولذلك بمجرد ان رأئت اسم بولس في التفسيرات عرفت انه بولس الطرسوسي عجيب امرك يا أخي .
> ان اردت نكمل الموضوع حول بولس نشأته ورسائله وفيما يتعلق ببولس فلنكمل في هذا الموضوع ما هو رائيك ؟


 
لاء يا ريس انا مش بخلط بين المسيحيات و الاسلاميات اطلاقا

عايز تسأل مسيحيات افتح موضوع مسيحيات و بعدين عايزيين نشوفك فى الاسلاميات يا ريس و عموما انا هفتح موضوع لك انت فقط و هطلب منك انت فقط الاجابة يعنى بمعنى اصح تحدى يعنى لو مجاوبتش هيبقى شكلك وحــــــــــــــــش:smil12: 




> ولا تنسي اجابة سؤالي هل رسائل بولس موحي بها من الله وما هو الدليل وانت لا تعرف اذا كان من المعاصرين للمسيح ام لا ؟؟؟


 
افتح موضوع جديد يا ريس و اكتب كل اسئلتك فيه و هنجاوبك لأن هذا الموضوع حول بولس القرأنى



> والأعجب من ذلك أنّ بولس و القديسيون سيشاركون في إدانة الملائكة والعالم بأسره مع المسيح
> 1كورنثوس6:2 ألستم تعلمون ان القديسين سيدينون العالم.فان كان العالم يدان بكم افانتم غير مستاهلين للمحاكم الصغرى. 3 ألستم تعلمون اننا سندين ملائكة فبالأولى امور هذه الحياة


 
محاولة فاشلة اخرى للهروب للمسيحيات:yaka: 

يا اسد انت عارف ان بأمكانى بنعمة المسيح سحق كل شبهاتك تحت الاقدام بس الموضوع انى مش بحب اخلط المواضيع الاسلامية فى المسيحية

افتح موضوع مسيحى و سوف اجيبك فيه



> والان يحق لنا ان نتسائل يا فادي هذا السؤال وفي انتظار جوابك وردوك
> 
> بالدينونة الكبرى هل بولس له مهمة اخرى بعد اداء رسالته؟
> وللتوضيح اقول
> ...


 
محاولة اخرى للهروب الى المسيحيات:ranting: 

صدقنى انا مش هديك الفرصة انك تهرب لأن هذا موضوع اسلامى ولا يحق لك تحويله الى المسيحيات كما انه فى الموضوع المسيحى لا يحق لى الهروب الى الاسلاميات




> و في إنجيل متى [ 28 : 18 ] :
> ((فتقدَّم يسوع و تمهَّل قائلاً: دُفِعَ إليَّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض
> السلطان للناسوت
> ونفس السلطان الذي اعطاه الله ليسوع قام يسوع واعطاه للتلاميذ
> luke 9:1 ودعا تلاميذه الاثني عشر واعطاهم قوة وسلطانا


 
الجملة دى استفزتنى فعلا

جبت منين انه نفس السلطان؟؟؟




> السلطان دفع للناسوت وبعد الدينونة سيرده للاب


 
جبت منين ان السلطان دفع للناسوت

و جبت منين انه سيرده للاب

صدقنى يا اسد مبقاش فادى لو معلمتكش ازاى تحترم الكتاب و لا تدلس عليه




> ما هو مصير الناسوت بعد الدينونة؟؟


 
لا نعرف




> اي سلطان سيرده الابن للاب؟؟ وكيف سيرده ؟؟؟؟


 
جبت منين انه فى سلطان سيرده للأب اساسا يا حاج:smil13: 

للمرة الاخيرة بقولك افتح موضوع و ساجيبك اما هنا موضوع اسلامى

و تم الرد على الموضوع بالكامل و لم تستطع الرد

و ارى ان الموضوع يغلق لأفلاس المسلم فى الدفاع عن دينه


----------



## Fadie (28 أغسطس 2006)

الزميل اسد الاسلام او BIG_BOSS_4_All تفضل هنا

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=59487#post59487

فقد كنت وعدتك بموضوع اسلامى و ها هو الرابط و فى انتظار ردودك

+ + +


----------



## My Rock (28 أغسطس 2006)

*يدوم صليبك يا فادي...*


----------



## Fadie (29 أغسطس 2006)

مش عارف اسد اختفى ليه يا استاذ ماى روك

هههههههههههههههههههه

بقاله يوميين مدخلش


----------



## My Rock (29 أغسطس 2006)

*وحياتك ما بعرف... بس عادي, مش اول واحد ولا اخر*


----------



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (29 أغسطس 2006)

*فادي وماي روك اتحداكم انتم الاثنين وسبق ان قلت لكم اتحـــــــــــــــــــداكم في مناظرة انتم معا ولكم ضعف وقتي في مناظرة بالصوت بالبال توك وانتم تحججتم بأن تكون هنا بالمنتدي والكتابة بالمنتدي لا تجدي وبالذات اذا كان مقص ماي روك دائم القص *
*يأما بحجة السب او بحجة الخروج عن الموضوع اذا اردتم انا بعلنها هنا ووبصوت قوي اتحدي فادي او ماي روك او اي مسيحي في مناظرة بالصوت بالبال توك في موضوع ((( هل تم تحريف الكتاب المقدس ام لا ))) وتحدددددي ان تقبلوا تلك المناظرة وانت تعرف اني لا اهرب مثلك يا فادي ومثل افراد غرفتك الهروووب الي الاسلاميات اذا اتزنقت في المسيحات في انتظار قبولكم المناظرة *​ 
*ثانيا يا فادي انت وماي روك رودكم كلها غير مقنعة اصلا واستشهادكم بأدلة ليس لها اي اساس في اثبات صحة معتقدك باثباتك علي مثيل المثال ان بولس رسول الله في من القران والقران لم يذكر اسم بولس انما استشهدت بمفسرين والمفسرين قالو عن بولس الذي عاصر المسيح وبولسك واكررها لم يكن من تلاميذ ولا رسل المسيح *​ 
*وانت قلت نحن لا نعلم اذا كان من معاصري المسيح ام لا هههههههه وسبق ان قلت لك لا اعرف ابكي عليك ام ابكي علي حالك .*​ 
*كيف تقول ذلك وله 14 رسالة حسب معتقدكم و كلها وموحي بها من الله حسب زعمكم هل رسائل بولس موحي بها من الله ؟ *
*ما علاقة هذا الكلام بكونه معاصرا للمسيح ام لا؟؟؟ دا تعليقك يا مقدس فادي *​ 
*وانا اقول لك يا مقدس فادي **عجيب امرك اسلوبكم مكشوف ومفضوح .....علاقة هذا الكلام يا فادي هو الدليل علي بولسك ليس هو المذكور بالقران لانه لم يكن من تلاميذ ولا رسل المسيح فكيف تكون رسائله وحي من الله *​ 
*إقتباس:*
*وما هو الدليل يا عزيزي فادي انها رسائل الهية يعني وحي الهي ؟؟؟؟؟ *​ 
*انت عايز تحول الموضوع ليه مسيحيات يا اسد؟؟؟ ...... *​ 
*طبعا دا تعليقك يا مقدس فادي وهروووب واضح جدااااااااااااااا الموضوع حول بولس بلاش هروووب يا عفريت خليك راجل ومتهربش واثبت وجاوب .*​ 
*واجابة هذا الموضوع بالذات من كتابك المقدس يا نور عيني ومن الطبيعي مفيش رد منك عليا الا التسويف .*​ 
*وهذا ايضا قولك يا فادي الموضوع خلاص انتهى و اثبتنا ان بولس رسول الله من القرأن و لم نجد لك رد و كل مداخلاتك كلام فاضى لو عايز تسأل مسيحيات افتح موضوع اخر و اسأل فيه و هنجاوبك بنعمة المسيح..*​ 
*اسلوبك مفضوح ومكشوف اي موضوع اللي انتهي !!!!!!!!! جاوبني في موضوع بولس دا ومتهرررربش ومالموضوع ما يتقفلش لو اتقفل يبقي هرووووب واضح وباين للقراء وللحضور الحكم يا عزيزي .*
*كما عودتموني دائما اذا اتزنقت في المسيحيات اهرررررررررررررب علي الاسلاميات ودا اسلوبكم في غرفتكم بالبال توك .*​ 

*اسلوبك مرفوض عزيزي اذا كنت تريد مناظرة مسيحية او اسلامية ايا كان الموضوع فلتكن في البال توك بالصوت عشان تعم الفائدة ونشوف مين فينا علي حق وعلي باطل بعيد عن القص واللصق *​ 



*في انتظار قبولكم المناظرة في البال تووك بالصوت المناظرة بالمنتدي لا تجدي يا مقددددس فادي والرب يزيدك علم ونعمة وينور قلبك يا مقدس وتعرف ان بولسك مش مذكور لدينا بالقران .*

*في انتظار ردك عزيزي *​ 
*مع تحياتي*​ 
*BIG_BOSS_4_ALL*
*أسد الاسلام _2*​ 



​


----------



## My Rock (29 أغسطس 2006)

كالـــعــــــادة... لا جديد في ردود كتكوت الاسلام, قصدي اسد الاسلام (اذا اسدكم كان بهذا الضعف في الحجة فكيف باقيكم؟)

كالعادة رجع الاخ الى الدعوة في المحاورة في البالتالك و الكلام الفضي داه

يام عم قلنا ليك مية مرة, تريد محاورة بالتالك روح لناس البالتالك فأنت في المكان الخاطئ

بعدين الاخ كتكوت بدأ بالاساءة الى الكتاب المقدس و التشكيك في قدسية رسائل بوسلي معلقا ان كان هذا كلام الله ثم شتمني و شتمك يا اخ فادي داعينا بالاغبياء

اسمع يا بيج بوس

اخر مرة احذرك فيها, مرة ثانية تقل ادبك لا نعل رسولك ابن امنة و اشعل قرعانك بالجزم فاهم يا ابن المحلل؟

كلمة ثانية فيها قلة ادب و امرمط بمحمدك و قرعانك الارض 

خليك محترم و بلاش تقل ادبك حتى نطردك لتهرب من تكملة الحوار

اخينا اكتفى برفض مداخلاتنا بدون دليل ولا برهان لكن اكتفى معلقا

نترك الحكم للقارئ الكريم


----------



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (29 أغسطس 2006)

*ادب الحوار بين الاديان هدفه ان يعين كل منا الاخر للهداية لطريق الحق انها ليست حرب وانما كل منا يعرض افكاره محتفظا باحترامه للاخر ولكن ضعيف الحجة يحول الحوار الي سب وشتائم ليغطي بها جهله او ضعفه او يمنع من يفوقه من المشاركة في الحوار وكل اناء ينضح بما فيه*

*اللهم أرنا الحق حقاً وأُرزقنا إتباعه وأرنا الباطل باطلاً وأُرزقنا إجتنابه*
*اللهم إهدنا لأحسن الأخلاق لا يهدي لأحسنها إلا أنت واصرف عنا سيئها لا يصرف عنا سيئها إلا أنت يارب العالمين *
*ماي  روك  الان  عرفت  اسلوبكم في الحوار اذا  وجدتم  من  هو اهل  للحوار تقومون بحذف  مداخلاته حينما  لا تجدون  الردود *
*وثانيا تتهمني  بأني قد سببتك وهذا لم  يحدث .*

*وان حدث  فالمسيح  قالها للتلاميذ يا  اغبياء يا بطيئا  الفهم فاذا  اعتبرت  كلمة اغبياء شتم  وسب اذا فمسيحك  قد  سب  وشتم *​*أيها الغبيان والبطيئا القلوب في الإيمان **! )) [ لوقا 24 : 25 *​*
*
*وانا  اعرفكم  جيدااااا واعرف اسلوبكم  وانتم  عامة لا تمثلو الا الشيطان لا السيد المسيح  وبرجاء عمل  بان  لي من منتداكم *

*لاني  لن  ادخله  بالمرة لعدم  الاحترام  وقلة الادب  *

*ومصيرك  يا  ماي  روك  انت  وفادي  البحيرة المتقدة الكبريت  والنار لعدم  التزامكم  باخلاق المسيح  عليه السلام  *
*واسف  اني  دخلت  منتداكم  بالغلط  لاني افتكرته  منتدي  محترم وانتم للاسف  لا تلتزمو بتعاليم  ولا اخلاق المسيح عليه  السلام *
*رجاء عمل  بان  لي  من  منتداكم لانكم غير اهلون  للحوار *​*
​**BIG_BOSS_4_ALL
أسد الاسلام _2*​*​*


----------



## My Rock (30 أغسطس 2006)

الهرووووووووووب الكبيــــــــــرررررررررر​معروفة يا اسد الاسلام, فانت لست اول واحد تتبع هذا الاسلوب بعد الهزيمة التي تعرضت لها في كل مواضيعك

فلجأت الى قلت الادب حتى اما نطردك او نرد عليك رد خشن حتى تتحجج و تهرب الهروووووووووب الكبيررررررررررررر


شفتوا يا مسلمين؟ هذا اسدكم يهرب هروب الدجاج....
​


----------



## Fadie (30 أغسطس 2006)

و هرب اسد الاسلااااااااااااااااااااام

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:

الحق واضح امام الجميع و الان ظهر من هو الهارب الحقيقى الذى لا يفقه شىء فى حياته سوى التدليس على الكتاب المقدس و حين طالبته بالحوار الاسلامى هـــــرب

تحياتى لك استاذى العزيز ماى روك​


----------



## My Rock (30 أغسطس 2006)

حبيبي فادي

لولا ردودنا المشتركة و المتابعة لما هرب هروب الدجاج

يدوم صليبك...


----------



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (30 أغسطس 2006)

*ليس هروب منكم فأنتم لجأتم لحذف مداخلاتي تارة بحجة الخروج عن الموضوع وتارة اخري بحجة السب او الشتم باللافتراء عليا وهذا لم يحدث وراجع ما كتبتموه سواء انت يا ماي روك والمقدس فادي والحكم للحضور من القراء وحينما وضعت الادلة والبراهين علي ان بولسكم ليس رسول وان رسائله تلك ليست وحي انما مجرد رسائل عادية وانتم جعلتموها رسائل موحي بها من الله قمت بحذفها واتهمتني ظلما باني قد سببت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*فادي انت وماي روك للاسف لا علم لديكم سوي كتاب منيس عبد النور الانجيلي للردود علي الشبهات *
*يعني نقل وبس ويوجد لديكم العلم ادني علم للرد علي اتفه سؤال والدليل حينما جئت برد بسؤال عن بولس واستشهدت برسائله لم يكن ردها بكتاب منيس عبد النور سارع الغلبان ماي روك بحذفها واتهامي بالباطل باني سببت وهذا كذب *
*ومع ذلك اعذره هيرد هيقول ايه ؟؟؟؟ شكله هيكون سيئ جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
*وسارع ماي روك بالشتم والسب للهرررررب من هذا المازق وانا احيي اي مسلم او مسلمة يجد سب او سباب لا يشارك معكم حتي لا يكون اداة وسبب لسب الرسول صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه ويكون عليه الذنب .*

 
*وخروجي من المنتدي طبعا ليس هروب ولا ضعف في الحجة انما من قلة ادبكم وتطاولكم وتفاهة ردودكم وعدم اتباعكم اخلاق المسيح وقد عذرت طبعا كل اخ واخت مسلمة للاسف شاركو في منتداكم الكنيسة العربية ولي ان اتسائل هل هذه اخلاق الكنيسة العربية فعلا ؟؟؟؟؟*
*و هذه هي اخر مداخلة لي بمنتداكم الذي لا يمثل المسيح عليه السلام انما يمثل حقدكم وكراهيتكم للاسلام والمسلمين .*
​


----------



## My Rock (30 أغسطس 2006)

BIG_BOSS_4_ALL قال:


> *ليس هروب منكم فأنتم لجأتم لحذف مداخلاتي تارة بحجة الخروج عن الموضوع وتارة اخري بحجة السب او الشتم باللافتراء عليا وهذا لم يحدث *




بتكذب على مين؟ على نفسك؟

عزيزي هذا هو الهرووووووووب الكبييييييييييييييرررررررر



*



وراجع ما كتبتموه سواء انت يا ماي روك والمقدس فادي والحكم للحضور من القراء وحينما وضعت الادلة والبراهين علي ان بولسكم ليس رسول وان رسائله تلك ليست وحي انما مجرد رسائل عادية وانتم جعلتموها رسائل موحي بها من الله قمت بحذفها واتهمتني ظلما باني قد سببت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

موضوعنا هو بولس في القرأن و ليس رسائل بولس و صحتها
ام انك افلست من هذا الموضوع بعدما اثبتنا صحة الرسول بولس في القرأن فلجأت الى رسائل بولس؟

المهم لامانع من انك تفتح موضوع جديد يناقش رسائل بولس و لن يحذفه احد





**



فادي انت وماي روك للاسف لا علم لديكم سوي كتاب منيس عبد النور الانجيلي للردود علي الشبهات 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
و من ادعى العلم منا؟ بالنسبة لي انا اصغر واحد في المسيحية و اصغر واحد في المنتدى من ناحية العلم المسيحي فأذا كنت انا الذي لاشئ رددت على كل شبهاتك و خليت اسد الاسلام يهرب هذا الهروب فما يفعله غيري الذي اتعلم منه؟



*



وسارع ماي روك بالشتم والسب للهرررررب من هذا المازق 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*انا اكرر كلامي بأني لم اسب و لم اشتم لحد الان, انت بدأت تقول هل هذا كتاب مقدس و كلام فاضي, فرددتك بالتحذير اذا تكرر الكلام المجرح هذا سيكون ردي عليك قاسي*

*و على اية حال اذا مسح هذه الجملة سيبقيك للمنتدى حتى تكمل الحوار فلا مانع (شايفيين لوين اتحايل عليه حتى يبقى و يهرب)*


*



وانا احيي اي مسلم او مسلمة يجد سب او سباب لا يشارك معكم حتي 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*الظاهر انك خايف على المسلمين من ان نظهر لهم الحق فتدعوهم للهروب كما فعل ابو مريم من قبلك...*



*الهرووووووووب الكبيييييييييير ههههههه*


​


----------



## Fadie (10 سبتمبر 2006)

بنت المخلص انا مش مطمنلك اساسا

انا لا استحق ان احل سيور حذاء اخى و استاذى ماى روك

وبلاش التقية الاسلامية دى ماشى


----------



## My Rock (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*الاخ الحبيب و أستاذي فادي*

*ارجوك حبيبي ان تعدل كلامك فأنا اصغر واحد بيكم و لا استحق اي شئ*

*اما الاخت بنت المخلص فهو عضو متنكر و عامل نفسه مسيحية و جاي يكذب في المواضيع و قم تم طرد هذه العضوية*


----------



## Fadie (10 سبتمبر 2006)

صدقنى استاذ ماى روك لم انطق الا ما اشعره فعلا

ربنا يباركك استاذى الحبيب


----------



## قلم حر (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكر*

محاوره جميله 000 و ألأجمل ظروفها 
بيج بوس ( أسد السلام )  يطرح ألموضوع ------ يحدد أن  ألمطلوب اثباتات من ألقرآن -فيفشل - ثم يتحول للمسيحيات -- فشل أكبر -- فيشتت ألموضع -- ضربه قاضيه 0:spor22: 
و في كلمه نفسي اكتبها من زمان :
ألهروووووووووووووووووووووووب ألكبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييررررر
فادي 
ماي روك 
بركه ألرب تحميكم و توجهكم و تقويكم 0


----------



## نور الهدى (11 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا اعترف ان بولس الرسول ذكر في القران مع احترامي لباقي الزملاء ....اثباتي في المشاركه التي تليها
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (14 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> انا اعترف ان بولس الرسول ذكر في القران مع احترامي لباقي الزملاء ....اثباتي في المشاركه التي تليها
> سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


 
*والان اصبح الموضوع معزز بشهادة المسلمين نفسهم :yahoo: *


----------



## Fadie (14 سبتمبر 2006)

التثبيت جاء فى وقته استاذ ماى روك

فى الانتظار يا نور الهدى


----------



## نور الهدى (14 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*انا فعلا من رأيي ان بولس الرسول ذكر في القران..مش هو بس مؤسسين المسيحيه كلهم *
*( حسب عقيدتي وحسب ما اؤمن به )*
مع احترامي لجميع اخوتي من المسلمين ولجميع الزملاء النصارى خاصة
*وهذا دليلي*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَقَالَ الْمَسِيحُ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ مَن يُشْرِكْ بِاللّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللّهُ عَلَيهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ {72} لَّقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاَثَةٍ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَـهٍ إِلاَّ إِلَـهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَإِن لَّمْ يَنتَهُواْ عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ لَيَمَسَّنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ {73} أَفَلاَ يَتُوبُونَ إِلَى اللّهِ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُونَهُ وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ {74} مَّا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلاَّ رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ وَأُمُّهُ صِدِّيقَةٌ *كَانَا يَأْكُلاَنِ الطَّعَامَ* انظُرْ كَيْفَ نُبَيِّنُ لَهُمُ الآيَاتِ ثُمَّ انظُرْ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ {75} قُلْ أَتَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ مَا لاَ يَمْلِكُ لَكُمْ ضَرّاً وَلاَ نَفْعاً وَاللّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ {76}‏ قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لاَ تَغْلُواْ فِي دِينِكُمْ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ وَلاَ تَتَّبِعُواْ أَهْوَاء *قَوْمٍ قَدْ ضَلُّواْ مِن قَبْلُ وَأَضَلُّواْ كَثِيراً وَضَلُّواْ عَن سَوَاء السَّبِيلِ* {77}(سورة المائده)

الايات تفسر نفسها
*والايه المقصوده هي رقم **77*

*الى زملائي النصارى ...اتقوا الله *
*ولا تتبعوا أهواء من ضلوا من قبل وبدلوا نعمة الله كفرا وأحلوا قومهم دار البوار ...جهنم يصلونها وبئس القرار*

*هذه عقيدتي وهذا ما أؤمن به *
*ولكم مني خالص الاحترام*
والسلام على من اتبع الهدى

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Fadie (14 سبتمبر 2006)

> *انا فعلا من رأيي ان بولس الرسول ذكر في القران..مش هو بس مؤسسين المسيحيه كلهم
> ( حسب عقيدتي وحسب ما اؤمن به )*


 
العقيدة المسيحية تنبنى على ثلاث نقاط:

1-)الايمان بأله حقيقى واحد هو خالق هذا الكون و له مطلق الكمال و القدرة
2-)الايمان بفداء الابن و قبول خلاصه الذى منحه مجانا لكل ابناء الجنس البشرى
3-)الاعمال الصالحة التى هى رد الفعل الطبيعى لقبول الخلاص

و هذه الاسس واضعها هو السيد المسيح نفسه

و ليس القديس بولس سوى رسول و عبد يسوع المسيح ارسله ليبشر الامم بالخبر السار الذى استعلن من قبل الاب فى يسوع المسيح الكلمة المتجسد


----------



## My Rock (14 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخوة المسلمين هارينا ببولس و انه مؤسس المسيحية و لكم هذه الصدمة:

لو لغينا رسائل بولس كلها و لم نترك لبولس اثر في العهد الجديد

هل يغير هذا شيئا من كلام المسيح؟ من تجسد الله بحسب الانجيل؟ صلب المسيح و قيامته؟ كفارته و بذل نفسه عن البقية و كفارته؟

و الاجابة طبعا هي لا 

أذن لا دخل لبولس في بناء العقيدة المسيحية, فهذه العقيدة قد بناها رب المجد بنفسه

سلام و نعمة


----------



## نور الهدى (14 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الزميل العزيز فادي


> هذه الاسس واضعها هو السيد المسيح نفسه
> 
> و ليس القديس بولس سوى رسول و عبد يسوع المسيح ارسله ليبشر الامم بالخبر السار الذى استعلن من قبل الاب فى يسوع المسيح الكلمة المتجسد


ما دليلك على هذا الكلام بان المسيح هو من قال لكم اعبدوه
اتحداك ان تاتي لي بأي ايه في كتابكم ( *على لسان المسيح* ) ويقول فيها 
انا الله فأعبدوني
اعتقد ان العقيده هي اساس الدين ولابد ان تكون واضحه بعيده عن الالغاز والاستنباطات المعقده 
فأين قول المسيح انا الله فأعبدوني 
انتظر اجابتك
ولك مني الاحترام
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Fadie (14 سبتمبر 2006)

> اتحداك ان تاتي لي بأي ايه في كتابكم ( *على لسان المسيح* ) ويقول فيها
> انا الله فأعبدوني


 
ما دخل هذا بالموضوع؟؟؟



> اعتقد ان العقيده هي اساس الدين ولابد ان تكون واضحه بعيده عن الالغاز والاستنباطات المعقده
> فأين قول المسيح انا الله فأعبدوني
> انتظر اجابتك
> ولك مني الاحترام


 
افتح موضوع اسأل و اعدك ان اجيبك لكن هنا موضوعنا عن بولس فى القرأن

فهل اقتنعت ان بولس رسول من عند الله؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*كالعادة تغيير لمجرى الموضوع*

*الموضوع من مئة رد مناقش في الموضوع التالي*

هل قال المسيح ....

*و لاحظ اخر صفحة كيف هرب المحاور المسلم بعد تقديمي لاول رد*


----------



## نور الهدى (14 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


> فهل اقتنعت ان بولس رسول من عند الله؟؟؟


والله انت شايف انه رسول من عند ربك...دي عقيدتك انت حر فيها
ولا  شأن لي بما تؤمنون
اما هذا ما انا مؤمن به
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّا نَصَارَى أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَهُمْ فَنَسُواْ حَظّاً مِّمَّا ذُكِّرُواْ بِهِ فَأَغْرَيْنَا بَيْنَهُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاء إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ وَسَوْفَ يُنَبِّئُهُمُ اللّهُ بِمَا كَانُواْ يَصْنَعُونَ {14} يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ قَدْ جَاءكُمْ رَسُولُنَا يُبَيِّنُ لَكُمْ كَثِيراً مِّمَّا كُنتُمْ تُخْفُونَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَيَعْفُو عَن كَثِيرٍ قَدْ جَاءكُم مِّنَ اللّهِ نُورٌ وَكِتَابٌ مُّبِينٌ {15} يَهْدِي بِهِ اللّهُ مَنِ اتَّبَعَ رِضْوَانَهُ سُبُلَ السَّلاَمِ وَيُخْرِجُهُم مِّنِ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ بِإِذْنِهِ وَيَهْدِيهِمْ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ {16} لَّقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَآلُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قُلْ فَمَن يَمْلِكُ مِنَ اللّهِ شَيْئاً إِنْ أَرَادَ أَن يُهْلِكَ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ وَمَن فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً وَلِلّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَاللّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ {17}

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Fadie (14 سبتمبر 2006)

بنعمة المسيح اثبتنا فى اول صفحة انه رسول من عند الله فى اسلامك انت ايضا


----------



## My Rock (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*كله بفضل جهودك القيمة و ردودك المباركة اخي الحبيب فادي*


----------



## نور الهدى (18 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> بنعمة المسيح اثبتنا فى اول صفحة انه رسول من عند الله فى اسلامك انت ايضا





> *كله بفضل جهودك القيمة و ردودك المباركة اخي الحبيب فادي*


 
هههههههههههههه
لا يسعني الا التصفيق

فعلا لقد قرأت اسم بولس الرسول في القران!!!!!!!!!!!!
هههههههههه
ربنا يهدي
انا لن اعقب على كل ما كتبتوه
ورب الكعبه لو بدأتم معي الحوار من البدايه لافحمتكم بعون الله
في انتظار الشجعان
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## ma7aba (18 سبتمبر 2006)

> ورب الكعبه لو بدأتم معي الحوار من البدايه لافحمتكم بعون الله
> في انتظار الشجعان
> سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


مالحوار مفتوح ولم تفحم احد بعد


----------



## My Rock (18 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*اترك الاتهزاء و المسخرة و رد, الموضوع لسة مفتوح و مصيرك حتهرب زي ما هرب اسد الاسلام :yahoo: *


----------



## Fadie (19 سبتمبر 2006)

> ورب الكعبه لو بدأتم معي الحوار من البدايه لافحمتكم بعون الله
> في انتظار الشجعان


 
يلا ابدأ الحوار و فى انتظارك يا.......شجاع


----------



## نور الهدى (20 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عزيزي الاستاذ فادي
ما دليلك على ذكر الرسول بولس في القران ؟

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (20 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> عزيزي الاستاذ فادي
> ما دليلك على ذكر الرسول بولس في القران ؟
> 
> سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


 
جاي و نافخ نفسك, مش تقرأ ال 80 مشاركة الاول؟

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=56293&postcount=2


----------



## Fadie (20 سبتمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

زى العسل يا نور الهدى

اقرأ الموضوع من اوله و هتعرف ادلتنا


----------



## نور الهدى (21 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا قريت الموضوع كله وعارفه كويس
وانا وقلت هنبدأ الحوار من الاول
اكتب ادلتك عشان اعلق عليها نقطه نقطه
مش هعد اعلق على مشاركات فاتت
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (21 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> انا قريت الموضوع كله وعارفه كويس
> وانا وقلت هنبدأ الحوار من الاول
> اكتب ادلتك عشان اعلق عليها نقطه نقطه
> ...


 
*يعني ايه؟ نعيد الادلة من الاول؟*

*راجع الرد لثاني للموصوع و حتسوف التفاسير و الادلة*

*بلاش تهرب*


----------



## نور الهدى (21 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هو الي بيطلب الادلة تاني يبقى بيهرب
طيب انا مش هعقب على الردود المكتوبه لاني قريتها وعارفها كويس
 بس انا هضرب مثال هيحللكو الموضوع كله

لو البابا شنودة مثلا ألف كتاب وكتب فيه ان الحوارييين كان 52 واحد وكتب اسماء  ال 52 واحد وتاريخهم وحياتهم و مجهودهم في الكرازه والبلاد الي راحوها 

ايه رأيك هل الكلام ده يبقى صحيح؟؟؟؟؟؟

هو يبقى صحيح في حالتين

اما يكون البابا شنوده ده رب وأعلم بالي حصل من البشر 
او يكون عنده دليل ديني من الكتاب المقدس بيأيد كلامه ان الحواريين كانو 52 مش 13  

يعني البابا شنودة مع انه مرجعيه دينيه ...لازم عشان يجيب حاجه مالهاش اصل في الكتاب المقدس انه يثبت كلامه بدليل من مصادر الدين النصراني 

اتمنى تكونو فهمتو كلامي

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Fadie (21 سبتمبر 2006)

شكلك لم تقرأ الادلة و لم تلاحظ ان الادلة من القران


----------



## نور الهدى (21 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> شكلك لم تقرأ الادلة و لم تلاحظ ان الادلة من القران


أين هذه الأدله في القران التي ذكرت بولس 

اتقصد سوره يس ؟؟؟؟

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القريه اذ جاءها المرسلون..إذ أرسلنا اليهم إثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا انا اليكم مرسلون )
أين اسم بولس 
لم يحدد القران اسناء هؤلاء الرسل
فهذه القصه جاءت للاعتبار  غير مفصله
اين جئت ببولس هنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Fadie (21 سبتمبر 2006)

اقرأ التفاسير فى المداخلة الثانية ولو عندك حاجة قولها معندكش بلاش كلام كتير


----------



## My Rock (22 سبتمبر 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> *بولس رسول الله من القرآن فلماذا يهاجمه المسلمون​*
> 
> *واضرب لهم مثلاً اصحاب القرية اذ جاءها المرسلون . اذ ارسلنا​*
> *اليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا انا اليكم مرسلون *
> ...





اقتبسنا المشاركة, لان شكله طفش هو الاخر​


----------



## نور الهدى (22 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> *سافترض ان كل ما سبق ليس بصحيح*​




اولا .............مصادر الاسلام هي
القران والسنه
اما التفاسير فهي اجتهادات العلماء ( ليست كلام مقدس ....ولا وحي .....تخضع للصواب او الخطأ)

ساتناول ادلتك جزء جزء 



> *فهل هناك من يخبرنا بتفسير هذا الاية؟؟؟؟*


 
اولا الايه جاءت لضرب المثل والعبرة....فلم يثبت حديث عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فيه ذكر لأسماء الرسل
*فكل ما جئت به من تفاسير هي اجتهادات لأصحابها وليست حجه*
*دليلك هو اما من القران او من السنه* ( لو عندك دليل هاته ......لو معندكش ...كل الي انت كاتبه ده اونطه)

فكل مفسر *يجتهد* ليفسر الايه ...وذكر بعض المفسرين لاسماء هؤلاء الرسل لم ينسب للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ....ولم يحدد اي مفسر مصدره لهذه الاسماء ( كلها اجتهادات)

وهذه بعض التفسيرات الاخرى 

تفسير الطبري

وَقَوْله : { إِذْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمْ اِثْنَيْنِ فَكَذَّبُوهُمَا فَعَزَزْنَا بِثَالِثٍ } يَقُول تَعَالَى ذِكْره : حِين أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمْ اِثْنَيْنِ يَدْعُوَانِهِمْ إِلَى اللَّه فَكَذَّبُوهُمَا فَشَدَّدْنَاهُمَا بِثَالِثٍ , وَقَوَّيْنَاهُمَا بِهِ. وَبِنَحْوِ الَّذِي قُلْنَا فِي ذَلِكَ قَالَ أَهْل التَّأْوِيل . ذِكْر مَنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ : 22255 - حَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّد بْن عَمْرو , قَالَ : ثنا أَبُو عَاصِم , قَالَ : ثنا عِيسَى ; وَحَدَّثَنِي الْحَارِث , قَالَ : ثنا الْحَسَن , قَالَ : ثنا وَرْقَاء , جَمِيعًا عَنْ اِبْن أَبِي نَجِيح , عَنْ مُجَاهِد , قَوْله : { فَعَزَّزْنَا بِثَالِثٍ } قَالَ : شَدَّدْنَا 22256 - حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن حُمَيْد , قَالَ : ثنا حَكَّام , عَنْ عَنْبَسَة , عَنْ مُحَمَّد بْن عَبْد الرَّحْمَن , عَنْ الْقَاسِم بْن أَبِي بَزَّة , عَنْ مُجَاهِد فِي قَوْله { فَعَزَّزْنَا بِثَالِثٍ } قَالَ : زِدْنَا 22257 - حَدَّثَنَا يُونُس , قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا اِبْن وَهْب , قَالَ : قَالَ اِبْن زَيْد , فِي قَوْله : { فَعَزَّزْنَا بِثَالِثٍ } قَالَ : جَعَلْنَاهُمْ ثَلَاثَة , قَالَ : ذَلِكَ التَّعَزُّز , قَالَ : وَالتَّعَزُّز : الْقُوَّة 
*فَقَالُوا إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ مُرْسَلُونَ*
وَقَوْله : { فَقَالُوا إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ مُرْسَلُونَ } يَقُول : فَقَالَ الْمُرْسَلُونَ الثَّلَاثَة لِأَصْحَابِ الْقَرْيَة : إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ أَيّهَا الْقَوْم مُرْسَلُونَ , بِأَنْ تُخْلِصُوا الْعِبَادَة لِلَّهِ وَحْده , لَا شَرِيك لَهُ , وَتَتَبَرَّءُوا مِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ الْآلِهَة وَالْأَصْنَام . وَبِالتَّشْدِيدِ فِي قَوْله : { فَعَزَّزْنَا } قَرَأَتْ الْقُرَّاء سِوَى عَاصِم , فَإِنَّهُ قَرَأَهُ بِالتَّخْفِيفِ , وَالْقِرَاءَة عِنْدنَا بِالتَّشْدِيدِ , لِإِجْمَاعِ الْحُجَّة مِنْ الْقُرَّاء عَلَيْهِ , وَأَنَّ مَعْنَاهُ , إِذَا شُدِّدَ : فَقَوَّيْنَا , وَإِذَا خُفِّفَ : فَغَلَبْنَا , وَلَيْسَ لَغَلَبْنَا فِي هَذَا الْمَوْضِع كَثِير مَعْنًى.

وهذا تفسير القرطبي

*إِذْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمُ اثْنَيْنِ
*
أَضَافَ الرَّبّ ذَلِكَ إِلَى نَفْسه ; لِأَنَّ عِيسَى أَرْسَلَهُمَا بِأَمْرِ الرَّبّ , وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ حِين رُفِعَ عِيسَى إِلَى السَّمَاء .
*فَكَذَّبُوهُمَا*

قِيلَ ضَرَبُوهُمَا وَسَجَنُوهُمَا .
*فَعَزَّزْنَا بِثَالِثٍ فَقَالُوا إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ مُرْسَلُونَ*

أَيْ فَقَوَّيْنَا وَشَدَّدْنَا الرِّسَالَة " بِثَالِثٍ " . وَقَرَأَ أَبُو بَكْر عَنْ عَاصِم : " فَعَزَزْنَا بِثَالِثٍ " بِالتَّخْفِيفِ وَشَدَّدَ الْبَاقُونَ . قَالَ الْجَوْهَرِيّ : وَقَوْله تَعَالَى : " فَعَزَّزْنَا بِثَالِثٍ " يُخَفَّف وَيُشَدَّد ; أَيْ قَوَّيْنَا وَشَدَّدْنَا . قَالَ الْأَصْمَعِيّ : أَنْشَدَنِي فِيهِ أَبُو عَمْرو بْن الْعَلَاء لِلْمُتَلَمِّسِ : أُجُدٌّ إِذَا رَحَلَتْ تَعَزَّزَ لَحْمُهَا وَإِذَا تُشَدُّ بِنِسْعِهَا لَا تَنْبِسُ أَيْ لَا تَرْغُو ; فَعَلَى هَذَا تَكُون الْقِرَاءَتَانِ بِمَعْنًى . وَقِيلَ : التَّخْفِيف بِمَعْنَى غَلَبْنَا وَقَهَرْنَا ; وَمِنْهُ : " وَعَزَّنِي فِي الْخِطَاب " [ ص : 23 ] . وَالتَّشْدِيد بِمَعْنَى قَوَّيْنَا وَكَثَّرْنَا . وَفِي الْقِصَّة : أَنَّ عِيسَى أَرْسَلَ إِلَيْهِمْ رَسُولَيْنِ فَلَقِيَا شَيْخًا يَرْعَى غُنَيْمَاتٍ لَهُ وَهُوَ حَبِيب النَّجَّار صَاحِب " يس " فَدَعَوْهُ إِلَى اللَّه وَقَالَا : نَحْنُ رَسُولَا عِيسَى نَدْعُوك إِلَى عِبَادَة اللَّه . فَطَالَبَهُمَا بِالْمُعْجِزَةِ فَقَالَا : نَحْنُ نَشْفِي الْمَرْضَى وَكَانَ لَهُ اِبْن مَجْنُون . وَقِيلَ : مَرِيض عَلَى الْفِرَاش فَمَسَحَاهُ , فَقَامَ بِإِذْنِ اللَّه صَحِيحًا ; فَآمَنَ الرَّجُل بِاَللَّهِ . وَقِيلَ : هُوَ الَّذِي جَاءَ مِنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَة يَسْعَى , فَفَشَا أَمْرُهُمَا , وَشَفَيَا كَثِيرًا مِنْ الْمَرْضَى , فَأَرْسَلَ الْمَلِك إِلَيْهِمَا - وَكَانَ يَعْبُدُ الْأَصْنَام - يَسْتَخْبِرُهُمَا فَقَالَا : نَحْنُ رَسُولَا عِيسَى . فَقَالَ : وَمَا آيَتُكُمَا ؟ قَالَا : نُبْرِئ الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَص وَنُبْرِئ الْمَرِيض بِإِذْنِ اللَّه , وَنَدْعُوك إِلَى عِبَادَة اللَّه وَحْدَهُ . فَهَمَّ الْمَلِك بِضَرْبِهِمَا . وَقَالَ وَهْب : حَبَسَهُمَا الْمَلِك وَجَلَدَهُمَا مِائَة جَلْدَة ; فَانْتَهَى الْخَبَر إِلَى عِيسَى فَأَرْسَلَ ثَالِثًا . قِيلَ : شَمْعُون الصَّفَا رَأْس الْحَوَارِيِّينَ لِنَصْرِهِمَا , فَعَاشَرَ حَاشِيَة الْمَلِك حَتَّى تَمَكَّنَ مِنْهُمْ , وَاسْتَأْنَسُوا بِهِ , وَرَفَعُوا حَدِيثه إِلَى الْمَلِك فَأَنِسَ بِهِ , وَأَظْهَرَ مُوَافَقَتَهُ فِي دِينه , فَرَضِيَ الْمَلِك طَرِيقَتَهُ , ثُمَّ قَالَ يَوْمًا لِلْمَلِكِ : بَلَغَنِي أَنَّك حَبَسْت رَجُلَيْنِ دَعَوَاك إِلَى اللَّه , فَلَوْ سَأَلْت عَنْهُمَا مَا وَرَاءَهُمَا . فَقَالَ : إِنَّ الْغَضَب حَالَ بَيْنِي وَبَيْن سُؤَالِهِمَا . قَالَ : فَلَوْ أَحْضَرْتَهُمَا . فَأَمَرَ بِذَلِكَ ; فَقَالَ لَهُمَا شَمْعُون : مَا بُرْهَانُكُمَا عَلَى مَا تَدَّعِيَانِ ؟ فَقَالَا : نُبْرِئ الْأَكْمَه وَالْأَبْرَص . فَجِيءَ بِغُلَامٍ مَمْسُوحِ الْعَيْنَيْنِ ; مَوْضِع عَيْنَيْهِ كَالْجَبْهَةِ , فَدَعَوَا رَبَّهُمَا فَانْشَقَّ مَوْضِع الْبَصَر , فَأَخَذَا بُنْدُقَتَيْنِ طِينًا فَوَضَعَاهُمَا فِي خَدَّيْهِ , فَصَارَتَا مُقْلَتَيْنِ يُبْصِرُ بِهِمَا ; فَعَجِبَ الْمَلِك وَقَالَ : إِنَّ هَاهُنَا غُلَامًا مَاتَ مُنْذُ سَبْعَة أَيَّام وَلَمْ أَدْفِنْهُ حَتَّى يَجِيءَ أَبُوهُ فَهَلْ يُحْيِيهِ رَبُّكُمَا ؟ فَدَعَوَا اللَّه عَلَانِيَة , وَدَعَاهُ شَمْعُون سِرًّا , فَقَامَ الْمَيِّت حَيًّا , فَقَالَ لِلنَّاسِ : إِنِّي مُتّ مُنْذُ سَبْعَة أَيَّام , فَوُجِدْتُ مُشْرِكًا , فَأُدْخِلْتُ فِي سَبْعَة أَوْدِيَة مِنْ النَّار , فَأُحَذِّرُكُمْ مَا أَنْتُمْ فِيهِ فَآمِنُوا بِاَللَّهِ , ثُمَّ فُتِحَتْ أَبْوَاب السَّمَاء , فَرَأَيْت شَابًّا حَسَنَ الْوَجْه يَشْفَعُ لِهَؤُلَاءِ الثَّلَاثَة شَمْعُون وَصَاحِبَيْهِ , حَتَّى أَحْيَانِي اللَّه , وَأَنَا أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَه إِلَّا اللَّه وَحْدَهُ لَا شَرِيك لَهُ , وَأَنَّ عِيسَى رُوح اللَّه وَكَلِمَتُهُ , وَأَنَّ هَؤُلَاءِ هُمْ رُسُل اللَّه . فَقَالُوا لَهُ وَهَذَا شَمْعُون أَيْضًا مَعَهُمْ ؟ فَقَالَ : نَعَمْ وَهُوَ أَفْضَلُهُمْ . فَأَعْلَمَهُمْ شَمْعُون أَنَّهُ رَسُول الْمَسِيح إِلَيْهِمْ , فَأَثَّرَ قَوْله فِي الْمَلِك , فَدَعَاهُ إِلَى اللَّه , فَآمَنَ الْمَلِك فِي قَوْم كَثِير وَكَفَرَ آخَرُونَ . وَحَكَى الْقُشَيْرِيّ أَنَّ الْمَلِك آمَنَ وَلَمْ يُؤْمِنْ قَوْمه , وَصَاحَ جِبْرِيل صَيْحَة مَاتَ كُلّ مَنْ بَقِيَ مِنْهُمْ مِنْ الْكُفَّار . وَرُوِيَ أَنَّ عِيسَى لَمَّا أَمَرَهُمْ أَنْ يَذْهَبُوا إِلَى تِلْكَ الْقَرْيَة قَالُوا : يَا نَبِيّ اللَّه إِنَّا لَا نَعْرِف أَنْ نَتَكَلَّم بِأَلْسِنَتِهِمْ وَلُغَاتِهِمْ . فَدَعَا اللَّه لَهُمْ فَنَامُوا بِمَكَانِهِمْ , فَهَبُّوا مِنْ نَوْمَتهمْ قَدْ حَمَلَتْهُمْ الْمَلَائِكَة فَأَلْقَتْهُمْ بِأَرْضِ أَنْطَاكِيَة , فَكَلَّمَ كُلّ وَاحِد صَاحِبه بِلُغَةِ الْقَوْم ; فَذَلِكَ قَوْله : " وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُس " [ الْبَقَرَة : 87 ] فَقَالُوا جَمِيعًا : " إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ مُرْسَلُونَ "

وهذا تفسير بن كثير  ( الذي أوردته انت ...وذكر بولس يعود لشخص اسمه* شعيب الجبائي* وليس الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام

وَقَوْله تَعَالَى : " إِذْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمْ اِثْنَيْنِ فَكَذَّبُوهُمَا " أَيْ بَادَرُوهُمَا بِالتَّكْذِيبِ " فَعَزَّزْنَا بِثَالِثٍ " أَيْ قَوَّيْنَاهُمَا وَشَدَدْنَا أَزْرهمَا بِرَسُولٍ ثَالِث . قَالَ اِبْن جُرَيْج عَنْ وَهْب بْن سُلَيْمَان عَنْ *شُعَيْب الْجِبَابِيّ* قَالَ كَانَ اِسْم الرَّسُولَيْنِ الْأَوَّلَيْنِ شَمْعُون وَيُوحَنَّا وَاسْم الثَّالِث بُولُص وَالْقَرْيَة أَنْطَاكِيَّة " فَقَالُوا " أَيْ لِأَهْلِ تِلْكَ الْقَرْيَة " إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ مُرْسَلُونَ " أَيْ مِنْ رَبّكُمْ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ يَأْمُركُمْ بِعِبَادَتِهِ وَحْده لَا شَرِيك لَهُ وَقَالَهُ أَبُو الْعَالِيَة *وَزَعَمَ* قَتَادَة أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا رُسُل الْمَسِيح عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام إِلَى أَهْل أَنْطَاكِيَّة .

وهذا تفسير اخر ( وستجد رأي كل مفسر يختلف عن الاخر في اسماء الرسل ومدينتهم وهكذا لان الايه لم تذكر هذه التفاصيل ....ولا حتى الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وكلهم اجتهدوا ...)



أخرج الفريابي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما في قوله ‏{‏واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية‏}‏ قال‏:‏ هي أنطاكية‏.‏ 
وأخرج ابن أبي حاتم عن بريدة ‏{‏أصحاب القرية‏}‏ قال‏:‏ أنطاكية‏.‏ 
وأخرج عبد بن حميد وابن جرير وابن المنذر عن عكرمة رضي الله عنه في قوله ‏{‏أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون‏}‏ قال‏:‏ أنطاكية‏.‏ 
وأخرج ابن المنذر عن ابن جريج رضي الله عنه في قوله ‏{‏أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون‏}‏ قال‏:‏ ذكر لنا أنها قرية من قرى الروم، بعث عيسى بن مريم إليها رجلين، فكذبوهما‏.‏ 
وأخرج ابن سعد وابن عساكر من طريق الكلبي عن أبي صالح عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال‏:‏ كان موسى بن عمران عليه السلام بينه وبين عيسى ألف سنة، وتسعمائة سنة ولم يكن بينهما، وإنه أرسل بينهما ألف نبي من بني إسرائيل، ثم من أرسل من غيرهم، وكان بين ميلاد عيسى والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خمسمائة سنة وتسع وستون سنة، بعث في أولها ثلاثة أنبياء‏.‏ وهو قوله ‏{‏إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث‏}‏ والذي عززبه‏:‏ شمعون‏.‏ وكان من الحواريين، وكانت الفترة التي ليس فيها رسول أربعمائة سنة وأربعة وثلاثين سنة‏.‏ 
وأخرج عبد الرزاق وعبد بن حميد وابن جرير وابن المنذر وابن أبي حاتم عن قتادة رضي الله عنه في قوله ‏{‏إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين‏}‏ قال‏:‏ بلغني أن عيسى بن مريم بعث إلى أهل القرية - وهي أنطاكية - رجلين من الحواريين، وأتبعهم بثالث‏.‏ 
وأخرج ابن أبي حاتم عن أبي العالية رضي الله عنه في قوله ‏{‏إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث‏}‏ قال‏:‏ لكي تكون عليهم الحجة أشد، فأتوا أهل القرية، فدعوهم إلى الله وحده وعبادته لا شريك له، فكذبوهم‏.‏ 
وأخرج ابن أبي حاتم عن شعيب الجبائي قال‏:‏ اسم الرسولين اللذين قالا ‏{‏إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين‏}‏ شمعون‏.‏ ويوحنا‏.‏ واسم ‏(‏الثالث‏)‏ بولص‏.‏ 
وأخرج الفريابي وعبد بن حميد وابن جرير وابن المنذر وابن أبي حاتم عن مجاهد رضي الله عنه في قوله ‏{‏فعززنا بثالث‏}‏ مخففة‏.‏ 
وأخرج ابن المنذر عن سعيد بن جبير رضي الله عنه في قوله ‏{‏إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ قال‏:‏ اسم الثالث الذي عزز به سمعون بن يوحنا‏.‏ والثالث بولص، فزعموا أن الثلاثة قتلوا جميعا، وجاء حبيب وهو يكتم إيمانه ‏{‏فقال يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين‏}‏ فلما رأوه أعلن بإيمانه فقال ‏{‏إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون‏}‏ وكان نجارا ألقوه في بئر، وهي الرس، وهم أصحاب ‏"‏الرس‏"‏‏.‏ 
وأخرج عبد الرزاق وعبد بن حميد وابن جرير وابن المنذر وابن أبي حاتم عن قتادة رضي الله عنه في قوله ‏{‏قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم‏}‏ قال‏:‏ يقولون إن أصابنا شر فإنما هو من أجلكم ‏{‏لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم‏}‏ بالحجارة ‏{‏قالوا طائركم معكم‏}‏ أي أعمالكم معكم ‏{‏أئن ذكرتم‏}‏ يقول‏:‏ أئن ذكرناكم بالله، تطيرتم بنا‏.‏ 
وأخرج عبد بن حميد عن مجاهد في قوله ‏{‏لنرجمنكم‏}‏ قال‏:‏ لنشتمنكم قال والرجم في القرآن كله الشتم وفي قوله ‏{‏طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم‏}‏ يقول‏:‏ ما كتب عليكم واقع بكم‏.‏ 
وأخرج ابن المنذر عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما في قوله ‏{‏طائركم معكم‏}‏ قال‏:‏ شؤمكم معكم‏.‏ 
وأخرج عبد بن حميد عن يحيي بن وثاب أنه قرأها ‏"‏أئن ذكرتم‏"‏ بالخفض وقرأها زر بن حبيش ‏"‏أن ذكرتم‏"‏ بالنصب‏.‏ 
وأخرج ابن جرير وابن أبي حاتم عن ابن عباس ‏{‏وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى‏}‏ قال‏:‏ هو حبيب النجار‏.‏ 
وأخرج عبد بن حميد عن مجاهد‏.‏ مثله‏.‏ 
وأخرج ابن جرير عن أبي مجلز قال‏:‏ كان اسم صاحب ‏(‏يس‏)‏ حبيب بن مري‏.‏ 
وأخرج ابن أبي حاتم من وجه آخر عن ابن عباس قال‏:‏ اسم صاحب ‏(‏يس‏)‏ حبيب وكان الجذام قد أسرع فيه‏.‏ 
وأخرج عبد الرزاق وعبد بن حميد وابن جرير وابن المنذر وابن أبي حاتم عن قتادة في قوله ‏{‏وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى‏}‏ قال‏:‏ بلغني أنه رجل كان يعبد الله في غار، واسمه حبيب، فسمع بهؤلاء النفر الذين أرسلهم عيسى إلى أهل أنطاكية، فجاءهم فقال‏:‏ تسألون أجرا فقالوا‏:‏ لا، فقال لقومه ‏{‏يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجرا وهم مهتدون‏}‏ حتى بلغ ‏{‏فاسمعون‏}‏ قال‏:‏ فرجموه بالحجارة فجعل يقول‏:‏ رب اهد قومي فإنهم لا يعلمون ‏{‏بما غفر لي ربي‏}‏ حتى بلغ ‏{‏إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة‏}‏ قال‏:‏ فما نوظروا بعد قتلهم إياه حتى أخذتهم ‏{‏صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون‏}‏‏.‏ 
وأخرج ابن أبي حاتم عن عمر بن الحكم في قوله ‏{‏وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى‏}‏ قال‏:‏ بلغنا أنه كان قصارا‏.‏ 
وأخرج ابن المنذر عن ابن جريج في قوله ‏{‏وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل‏}‏ كان حراثا‏.‏ 
وأخرج ابن أبي شيبة وابن المنذر عن كعب أن ابن عباس سأله عن أصحاب الرس فقال‏:‏ إنكم معشر العرب تدعون البئر رسا وتدعون القبر رسا فخدوا خدودا في الأرض، وأوقدوا فيها النيران للرسل الذين ذكر الله في ‏{‏يس‏}‏ ‏{‏إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث‏}‏ وكان الله تعالى إذا جمع لعبد النبوة والرسالة منعه من الناس، وكانت الأنبياء تقتل، فلما سمع بذلك رجل من أقصى المدينة، وما يراد بالرسل أقبل يسعى ليدركهم، فيشهدهم على إيمانه، فأقبل على قومه فقال ‏{‏يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين‏}‏ إلى قوله ‏{‏لفي ضلال مبين‏}‏ ثم أقبل على الرسل فقال ‏{‏إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون‏}‏ ليشهدهم على إيمانه فأخذ فقذف في النار فقال الله تعالى ‏{‏ادخل الجنة‏}‏ قال ‏{‏يا ليت قومي يعلمون بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين‏}‏‏.‏ 
وأخرج الحاكم عن ابن مسعود قال‏:‏ لما قال صاحب ‏(‏يس‏)‏ ‏{‏يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين‏}‏ خنقوه ليموت فالتفت إلى الأنبياء فقال ‏{‏إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون‏}‏ أي فاشهدوا لي‏.‏ وأخرج عبد بن حميد وابن جرير وابن المنذر وابن أبي حاتم عن مجاهد في قوله ‏{‏قيل ادخل الجنة‏}‏ قال‏:‏ وجبت له الجنة ‏{‏قال يا ليت قومي يعلمون‏}‏ قال‏:‏ هذا حين رأى الثواب‏.‏ 




> *من هم الرسول؟؟؟*


 
*لا يهمني ولا يهم اي مسلم ان يعرف هؤلاء الرسل .....لو كان هناك اهمية لذكرهم الله في الاية ....القصه جاءت للاعتبار ...فالقران ليس كتاب تاريخ *



> *هناك 3 اراء من كتاب " زاد المسير في علم التفسير "
> ورأيان من ثلاث يقولان ان احدهم بولس الرسول و الثالث يقول :*
> *اسم الرسولين صادق و مصدوق*


 
مصادر الاسلام هي القران والسنه ...اما هذا الكتاب او صاحبه فلا يعنيني في شئ ....
*لو واحد الف كتاب وطبعه وكان كتاب تفسير ...بقى خلاص كتابه ده مصدر اسلامي*
لو عاوز تثبت اي حاجه مصادرك هي القران والسنه بس ...غير كدا ما يلزمنيش 



> *السؤال هل هناك اي كتاب يهودي او مسيحي او تاريخي ذكر ان من اسماء رسول المسيح صادق و مصدوق؟؟؟؟*


 
*هل ذكرت الاية ان هؤلاء الرسل الثلاثة كانو رسل المسيح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
اما ذكر *بعض* المفسرين انهم رسل المسيح فهو رأي المفسرين وليس وحيا ....وكلامهم غير مقدس وهو مردود عليهم ان كان بدون دليل من القران او السنه 



> *ان كان لا فلا يوخذ هذا الرأي لانه باطل تاريخياً
> اذا هناك الرأيان الذان يقولان بولص احد الرسول*
> *هما الصحيحان تاريخياً *


 
اكرر.............لم يذكر القران او السنه اي شيء عن هؤلاء الرسل وذكر بعض المفسرين انهم رسل المسيح عليه السلام مردود عليهم ان لم يكن له دليل شرعي ....
فضلا عن ذكرهم اسمي الرسل .....فهم لم يحددو مصدر كلامهم وردوه لشخص يسمى *شعيب الجبائي *
*لا اعرف من هذا  ولم يكن هذا هو الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام*
*فضلا ان هذا الشخص لم يرد الكلام الا الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام او اي دليل شرعي *
*اذا كلامه مردود.................*




> *لنكمل*
> *2. قصة ايمان الرسول بولص و كيف ظهر له السيد المسيح و كيف ذهب الى دمشق*
> *البداية والنهاية > الجزء الثاني *
> *وكان ممن آمن بالمسيح وصدقه من أهل دمشق رجل يقال له: ضينا، وكان مختفيا في مغارة داخل الباب الشرقي قريبا من الكنيسة المصلبة؛ خوفا من بولص اليهودي، وكان ظالما غاشما مبغضا للمسيح، ولما جاء به. وكان قد حلق رأس ابن أخيه حين آمن بالمسيح وطاف به في البلد ثم رجمه حتى مات، رحمه الله. ولما سمع بولص أن المسيح، عليه السلام، قد توجه نحو دمشق جهز بغاله وخرج ليقتله فتلقاه عند كوكبا، فلما واجه أصحاب المسيح جاء إليه ملك فضرب وجهه بطرف جناحه فأعماه، فلما رأى ذلك وقع في نفسه تصديق المسيح، فجاء إليه واعتذر مما صنع وآمن به فقبل منه، وسأله أن يمسح عينيه؛ ليرد الله عليه بصره فقال: اذهب إلى ضينا عندك بدمشق في طرف السوق المستطيل من المشرق فهو يدعو لك. فجاء إليه فدعا، فرد عليه بصره،وحسن إيمان *
> ...





> *
> *
> *http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/view...BID=251&CID=24*
> 
> ...




الكلام ده بالمصري اسمه ( *بتصطادوا في الميه العكره*) 
اولا عنوان الموضوع هو هل بولس ذكر في القران ام لا 
*اما ردي على هذا الكلام ممكن يكون في موضوع منفصل ...............ان اردت الرد*
*اما ان كنت واثقا من انه كلام من سراب وتريد ان تحتفظ به لنفسك  فلا يوجد مشكله*



*ارجو ان يكون ردك مفصلا لكل جزئيه انا ذكرتها .................................*

*انا تناولت تعليقاتك كلها*
*اما كلام المفسرين فكما قلت من قبل هو مردود عليهم ان لم يكن له دليل شرعي من القران او السنه او على الاقل ( صحابه الرسول المشهود لهم من الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  بالعلم )*
*ان كان معك دليل من هذا فاهلا به*
*ان لم يكن معك......فهو مردود عليهم *

*والسلام على من اتبع الهدى*
*سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين*









​




​


----------



## Fadie (23 سبتمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كالعادة هروب فهروب فهروب

اذا كان مصاردك هى القران و السنة يبقى كتب السيرة مش من مصادر الاسلام؟؟؟

يعنى ابن كثير و الطبرى و القرطبى مش من القرأن او السنة يبقى دول مش من مصادر الاسلام؟؟؟

كل هؤلاء المفسرين يا راااااااااااااجل غلطانيين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لو فرضنا ان مصادر الاسلام هى السنة و القران رغم انك لا تملك دليل على هذا القول سواء من القران او من السنة فسيرة ابن هشام مثلا اصبحت ليست من مصادر الاسلام!!!!!!!!

و كل تفاسير القرأن هى ليست من القران او السنة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الحق اسد الاسلام يلا يا نور الهدى

الان فقد صدقت فعلا ان بحث رومانوس (صاحب البحث) حول اثبات ان بولس رسول من القران لا يضاهيه اى بحث اخر

من الهارب القادم يا مسلميييييييين؟


----------



## نور الهدى (23 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> اذا كان مصاردك هى القران و السنة يبقى كتب السيرة مش من مصادر الاسلام؟؟؟
> 
> يعنى ابن كثير و الطبرى و القرطبى مش من القرأن او السنة يبقى دول مش من مصادر الاسلام؟؟؟
> 
> كل هؤلاء المفسرين يا راااااااااااااجل غلطانيين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
كتب السيرة ليست مصدر طبعا فهي ليست وحي من الله
والمفسرين مجرد مجتهدين لا اكثر ولا اقل فكلامهم مردود اذا لم يؤيد بدليل 



> لو فرضنا ان مصادر الاسلام هى السنة و القران رغم انك لا تملك دليل على هذا القول سواء من القران او من السنة فسيرة ابن هشام مثلا اصبحت ليست من مصادر الاسلام!!!!!!!!


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو انا محتاج لدليل
يبني كتب السيره والتفاسير دي كتب مؤلفه بواسطة ناس كاتبينها 
مش وحي من ربنا 
هو ده مججتاج لدليل
سيره ( بن هشام)
تفسير ( بن كثير )
الخ

سبحان الله .......عجيييييييييييييب



> و كل تفاسير القرأن هى ليست من القران او السنة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


لا طبعا ....



> الحق اسد الاسلام يلا يا نور الهدى
> 
> الان فقد صدقت فعلا ان بحث رومانوس (صاحب البحث) حول اثبات ان بولس رسول من القران لا يضاهيه اى بحث اخر
> 
> من الهارب القادم يا مسلميييييييين؟


 
لا ارى هاربا الا انت بما كتبته
فانت لم تعلق على اي شيء من مشاركتي...فقط ابداء الجهل الشاسع

ادعاءك غير مسند بدليل ...هات شواهد من الايه تثبت كلامك


ان كنت فعلا لديك شىء لكنت علقت على كلامي بدل الغوغاء الي عملتها دي


انتظر تعلقيقك على كلامي الذي هربت منه بكلامك الخالي من اي صحه

سلام

سبحان ربك ب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (23 سبتمبر 2006)

يعني كلامك كده, ان كلام المفسرين كله خطأ و اجتهاد يصح خطأه من عدمه؟

ممتاز جدا

يبقى الان نقدر نقول ان القرأن يعترف بالمسيح و بألوهيته و صلبه لان المفسرين فسروا بحسب اجتهادهم الباطل و ماكانش وحي من ربنا!!!

:yahoo: 

شايف شو عاملين في المسلمين يا فادي؟ هههه


----------



## نور الهدى (23 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> يعني كلامك كده, ان كلام المفسرين كله خطأ و اجتهاد يصح خطأه من عدمه؟
> 
> ممتاز جدا
> 
> ...


 
تفتقدون لغة الحوار كلية
اعتقد انه من المفترض ان تفند مشاركتي السابقة والتي سبقتها وتعلق عليها بدلا من الكلام هذا

*انا قولت كلام المفسرين ان كان ليس له دليل او سند شرعي ي قضيه مثل التي نحن بصددها فهو مردود عليهم*

*لانهم فصلوا قصه قرانيه مجمله لم يحدد فيها القران اي تفاصيل للرسل او اسم القريه او اي شئ من هذا*
وقام المفسرون بسرد بعض التفاصيل والتي ارجعوها لشخص يسمى ( شعيب الجبائي) 
لذلك فهي مردودة عليهم *لانها من غير دليلي شرعي*

لو عندك رد علمي انتظره
لو معندكش  وهتكتب كلام مالوش لازمه زي الي كتبته من شويه .. يبقى هو ده الهروب لانك معندكش حاجه تقولها

انتظر تعليقك المفصل على ال 3 مشاركات السابقه

سلام

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Fadie (24 سبتمبر 2006)

يا استاذ ماى روك هذه عاداتهم من زمن طويل ان يتنكروا لمفسريهم و شيوخهم اذا لم يجدوا مخرجا

يعنى لما ابن كثير و السيوطى و حتى ابن هشام و جمهور من التراثيين و المحدثيين يقولوا كان اسمه بولس يبقوا لاء غلطانيين

احلى حاجة عاجبانى فى كلام نور ان كتب السيرة مش من مصادر الاسلام

طيب يا نور كدة انت متعرفش حاجة عن حياة محمد ولا تعرف سيرته

مش كدة بردو؟؟؟

ثم هذه احاديث ذكرها ابن كثير و اتفق معه كثير من المفسرين و ملكش حجة

عندك حاجة مفيدة قولها معندكش........


----------



## قلم حر (24 سبتمبر 2006)

أشكر كل من حاور بهذا ألموضوع !!!! لأني وجدت جوابا لسؤال طالما بحثت عنه !!!
لماذا يهاجم ألاسلام -- بولس ألرسول تحديدا ؟ ( و قد كنت أظن ألهجوم جديدا !! )ألآن عرفت ألجواب 00000 شكرا !!



> *6. اقوال الرسول بولص التي ذكرت في القران و الاحاديث*
> 
> 
> *ان القرآن والحديث النبوى سرقوا اقوال بولس الرسول حرفيا وذكرها محمد على انها اقواله وهى من كتابات بولس الرسول نذكر منها على سبيل المثال فقط لا الحصر:*​
> ...



ليحمي ألرب ( ألباحث و الكاتب و ألناقل 000 و كل من شارك بهذا ألبحث )
وفقنا ألخالق لما يحبه لنا ---​​​​


----------



## نور الهدى (24 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> ليحمي ألرب ( ألباحث و الكاتب و ألناقل 000 و كل من شارك بهذا ألبحث )
> وفقنا ألخالق لما يحبه لنا ---​


تحياتي لصديقي العزيز
ومع احترامي الشديد له
لن ارد على هذا الكلام فهو لا يساوي الا السراب
ان اردت ان تناقشني فيه ....فلنجعله في موضوع مستقل ليناقش ....فهو من الركاكه والتلفيق ما لايستحق ان يرد عليه
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## نور الهدى (24 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ردا على الزميل العزيز فادي وماي روك
مع احترامي الشديد لهما
انا منسحب من اي موضوع  تحاورت فيه معكما ...كل المواضيع ليس هذا فقط
لانكم بكل بساطة تفتقدون لغه الحوار وهو الحجه بالحجه
فقط الكلام المسترسل 

انا سألكمل الحوار في هذا الموضوع اذا توفر فيه شخصا اخر ليحاورني
اما ان ظللتم فيه فلن اكمله مع احترمي لكما .....ولتقولا ما تقولاه ....فردودي واضحه 
ان كان لديكم شيء لقلتوه ولكن من فقركم تهربون بكلامك الخارج عن الموضوع
ان كان لديكم شيء فعلا لفندتم ردودي ولعقبتم عليها بالحجج

*ولو فعلتم لاكملت الموضوع* 

*ان لم تفعلوا هذه المره وتفندوا ردودي فهو الهروب الكبير لكم .......انتظر ان كانت لديكم حجه...ودعو القراء يشهدوا ويحكموا *
انما ...طالما لا يوجد لديكم حجج...ودائما يحل محلها  اللغط واللغو.............فلن اكمل الحوار اذا

سلام

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Fadie (24 سبتمبر 2006)

> ان اردت ان تناقشني فيه ....فلنجعله في موضوع مستقل ليناقش ....فهو من الركاكه والتلفيق ما لايستحق ان يرد عليه


 
معلش انا عارف احنا مش قد المقام بس ياريت ترد على ما تدعى انه.....ركيك و ملفق.....من اتضع رفعه الله يا رجل


----------



## Fadie (24 سبتمبر 2006)

> انا منسحب من اي موضوع تحاورت فيه معكما ...كل المواضيع ليس هذا فقط
> لانكم بكل بساطة تفتقدون لغه الحوار وهو الحجه بالحجه
> فقط الكلام المسترسل
> 
> ...


 
يا حبيبى انت لم ترد على ولا دليل من الموضوعيين

كل اللى قلته ان هؤلاء المفسريين ليسوا من مصادر الاسلام

من فينا اللى بيهرب الان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ

نترك الحكم للقارىء !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2006)

*خلينا نذبح المهزلة هذه على قبلة...*

*هل تؤمن بشئ اسمه اسباب النزول و انه بعيد عن الاجتهاد؟*
*نعم ام لا؟*


----------



## نور الهدى (24 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> *هل تؤمن بشئ اسمه اسباب النزول و انه بعيد عن الاجتهاد؟
> نعم ام لا؟*


 
نعم اكيد...فكل نص له سبب نزول ...وله حمكه في توقيت نزوله 
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## نور الهدى (24 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> معلش انا عارف احنا مش قد المقام بس ياريت ترد على ما تدعى انه.....ركيك و ملفق.....من اتضع رفعه الله يا رجل


 
اكتبه في موضوع مستقل لنناقشه ..حتى لا يتشتت الموضوع فهو ليس له علاقه بصلب الموضوع وانما هو عباره عن وهم مبني على وهم اخر 

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Fadie (24 سبتمبر 2006)

انا مش فاهم ايه المنطق الغريب دة

موضوع ايه اللى يتشتت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟الموضوع عن بولس فى الاسلام

يلا هات ما عندك و قولنا اسباب نزول هذه الاية


----------



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> نعم اكيد...فكل نص له سبب نزول ...وله حمكه في توقيت نزوله


 
عليك نور يا نور, يبقى لو تعمقنا اكثر بأسباب النزول حنلقى ايه؟

حنلقى التالي طبعا:

1 قسم نزل بدون سبب ، وهو أكثر القرآن. 
-2 قسم نزل مرتبط بسبب من الأسباب. ومن هذه الأسباب:

*أ- حدوث واقعة معينة فينزل القرآن الكريم بشأنها:*
عن ابن عباس قال: لما نزلت: {وَأَنذِرْ عَشِيرَتَكَ الأَقْرَبِينَ} [ الشعراء: 214]. خرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى صعد الصفا، فهتف: يا صباحاه، فاجتمعوا إليه فقال" أرأيتكم لو أخبرتكم أن خيلاً تخرج بسفح هذا الجبل أكنتم مصدقي؟.." الحديث ، فقال أبو لهب تباً لك، إنما جمعتنا لهذا، ثم قام، فنزل قوله تعالى: {تَبَّتْ يَدَا أَبِي لَهَبٍ} [المسد: 1].


يبقى ايه معنى الكلام؟
معنى الكلام يا عزيزي, انه سبب النزول في حادثه حصلت  ينزل القرأن فيها وهو ينطبق على ماجاء في حادثة تعزيز الرسل اذ هي رواية اجتمع على سببها و تأويلها كل المفسرين

اما صيغة النزول:
-1تكون نصحاً صريحاً في السببية إذا صرح الراوي بالسبب بأن يقول: سبب نزول هذه الآية كذا، أو يأتي الراوي بفاء التعقيب بعد ذكر الحادثة، بأن يقول: سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن كذا، فنزلت الآية.
-2تكون محتملة للسببية إذا قال الراوي: أحسب هذه الآية نزلت في كذا، أو ما أحسب هذه الآية نزلت إلا في كذا، مثال ذلك ما حدث للزبير والأنصاري ونزاعهما في سقي الماء، وتشاكيا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونفذ فيهما حكم الله، فكأن الأنصاري لم يعجبه هذه الحكم، فنزل قوله تعالى: {فَلا وَرَبِّكَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ حَتَّى يُحَكِّمُوكَ فِيمَا شَجَرَ بَيْنَهُمْ} [ النساء: 65 ]. فقال الزبير ما أحسب هذه الآية إلا في ذلك. 

وهذا ما ينطبق لو رجعنا للاية رقم 12 التي هي متتالية لل الاية 14
حيث يقول المفسرون و يعللولها ففاء التعتلي بقولهم فنزلت و نزلت
و ضرب لذلك مثلا في اية 14 في الرسل 

ايه رأيك بقى؟


----------



## نور الهدى (25 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هل المفسرون ذكروا سبب نزولها ...بروايه تعود لصحابي او رسول ؟
هل المفسرون فسروا تفاسيرهم رجوعا الى النبي او اي دليل شرعي ؟؟

ملحوظه:
ما اوردتموه من تفاسير هو قله مقارنه بباقي التفاسير والتي لم تقل شيئا عن بولس او رسل المسيح في هذا الموضع 

ارجوا ان تجيب على تساؤلاتي 

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> هل المفسرون ذكروا سبب نزولها ...بروايه تعود لصحابي او رسول ؟
> هل المفسرون فسروا تفاسيرهم رجوعا الى النبي او اي دليل شرعي ؟؟


 
اعطيتك مرجع للمراجعة, فهل راجعت الاية رقم 12 بتفسير ابن كثير و الجلالين و القرطبي و الطبري؟

في التفاسير تعليل نزول الاية 12 و يكمل في التفسير في ضرب المثل في الاية 14

بصراحة قلي راجعت التفاسير ولا حابب انزلك التفاسر في ردي القادم؟


----------



## نور الهدى (25 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ملخص ما اوردتموه في المشاركه الثانيه في هذا الموضوع
ان المسيح ارسل  رسولين فكذبوا فأرسل رسولا ثالثا ....وكان هذا الرسول هو بولس 

وكانت هذه المدينه هي انطاكيا

هذا ما حصلتوا عليه من روايات المفسرين التي بدون دليل 

دعنا ترك هذه النقطه وهي عدم صحه كلام المفسرين ..( نؤجلها الان)

*هل لديكم من العلم في دينكم ان المسيح ارسل رسولين الى انطاكيا ثم ارسل بولس معهم *
*ان كانت موجوده ....ارجو ان توردلي القصه كامله حسب مراجعكم الدينيه *
منتظرك

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ملخص ما اوردتموه في المشاركه الثانيه في هذا الموضوع
> ان المسيح ارسل رسولين فكذبوا فأرسل رسولا ثالثا ....وكان هذا الرسول هو بولس
> ...


 

مش بقلك لو كنت قاري الموضوع كان وفرت على نفس الاحراج...

بصراحة طولتوا الموضوع و عرضتوه و مصختوها زيادة عن اللزوم فلنأتي الى الحقائق الكتابية:
​

السيد المسيح لم يرسل تلاميذه و رسله للبشارة و التبشير قبل الصلب و القيامةو النص القرأني لا يدل على أرسال الرسل بوقت وجود المسيح, اي قبل صلبه او قيامته, بل يدل على أرسال المسيح لرسله و سنأتي الى وقته بحسب العهد الجديد لاحقا ​
لا يوجد لمسيح تلميذ او رسول اخر بأسم بولس ​
السيد المسيح اعطى الامر بالرسالة و التبشير لتلاميذه بعد صلبه و قيامته فبحسب بشير متى في الاصحاح ال 28 يقول: (19فاَذهبوا وتَلْمِذوا جميعَ الأُمَمِ، وعَمَّدوهُم باَسمِ الآبِ والابنِ والرٌّوحِ القُدُسِ، 20وعلَّموهُم أن يَعمَلوا بِكُلٌ ما أوصَيْتُكُم بِه، وها أنا مَعكُم طَوالَ الأيّامِ، إلى اَنقِضاءِ الدَّهرِ. ) ... اذن انطلاق الارسالية كان بعد صلب المسيح و قيامته ​
تم اختيار بولس بالروح القدس للبشارة في انطاكية اعمال الرسل 13 
​
وكانَ في كنيسةِ أنطاكيةَ أنبياءُ ومُعَلِّمونَ هُم: بَرنابا وشَمعونُ الذي يُدعى نِيجَرَ، ولوقُيوسُ القيرينيُّ، ومَنايِنُ وهوَ صَديقُ الوالي هيرودُسَ مِنَ الطُّفولَةِ، وشاوُلُ. 2وبَينَما هُم يَخدِمونَ الرَّبَ ويَصومونَ قالَ لهُمُ الرُّوحُ القُدُسُ: «خَصِّصوا لي بَرنابا وشاوُلَ لِعَمَلٍ دَعوتُهُما إلَيهِ«. 3فصاموا وصَلُّوا، ثُمَ وضَعوا أيديَهُم علَيهِما وصَرَفوهُما. 4فأرسَلَهُما الرُّوحُ القُدُسُ، ​
قام الرسول بولس فعلا بزيارة انطاكية فبعد ارسالهم من الروح القدس نزولوا لسلوكية و منها الى قبرص ثم الى بافوس و لاحظ معي النص التالي:
13ثُمَ أبحَرَ بولُسُ ورَفيقاهُ مِنْ بافوسَ إلى بَرجةَ في بَمفيليةَ، ففارَقَهُما يوحنَّا ورَجَعَ إلى أُورُشليمَ. 14أمَّا هُما فتَوجَّها مِنْ بَرجَةَ إلى أنطاكيةَ في بِسيدِيةَ.

زيارة بولس لم تقتصر في الاصحاح ال 13 بل ايضا في الاصحاح 11 من اعمال الرسل

​
 
19وأمَّا المُؤمِنونَ الذينَ شتَّتَهُمُ الاضطهادُ الذي نزَلَ بِهِم بَعدَ مَقتَلِ إستِفانوسَ، فاَنتقَلوا إلى فينيقيةَ وقُبرُصَ وأنطاكيةَ، وكانوا لا يُبَشِّرونَ أحدًا بِكلامِ الله إلاَّ اليَهودَ. 20ولكِنَ بَعضَ هَؤلاءِ المُؤمنينَ مِنْ قُبرُصَ وقيرينَ جاؤوا إلى أنطاكيةَ وأخذوا يُخاطِبونَ النـاطِقينَ باللغَةِ اليونانيَّةِ أيضًا ويُبَشِّرونَهُم بِالرَّبِّ يَسوعَ. 21وكانَت يَدُ الرَّبِّ معَهُم، فآمنَ مِنهُم كثيرونَ واَهتدَوا إلى الرَّبِّ....
25وذهَبَ بَرنابا إلى طَرسوسَ يَبحَثُ عَنْ شاوُلَ، 26فلمَّا وجَدَهُ جاءَ بِه إلى أنطاكيةَ. فأقاما سنَةً كامِلَةً يَجتَمِعانِ إلى جَماعَةِ الكَنيسةِ، فعَلَّما جَمعًا كبيرًا. وفي أنطاكيةَ تَسمّى التلاميذُ أوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ بالمَسيحيّينَ.

و أيضا في الاصحاح ال 14 من اعمال الرسل:
​

 
21وبَشَّرَ بولُسُ وبَرنابا في دَرْبَةَ وكسَبا كثيرًا مِنَ التلاميذِ. ثُمَ رَجَعا إلى لِسترَةَ، ومِنها إلى أيقونِـيَةَ وأنطاكيةَ، 22يُشدِّدانِ عَزائمَ التلاميذِ ويُشَجِّعانِهِم على الثَّباتِ في إيمانِهم، ويَقولانِ لهُم: «لا بُدَ مِنْ أنْ نَجتازَ كثيرًا مِنَ المَصاعبِ لنَدخُلَ مَلكوتَ الله«. 23وكانا يُعَيّنانِ لهُم قُسوسًا في كُلِّ كنيسةٍ، ثُمَ يُصلِّيانِ ويَصومانِ ويَستَودِعانِهِمِ الرَّبَ الذي آمَنوا بِه.
24واَجتازَ الرَّسولانِ مُقاطَعةَ بِسيدِيَّةَ حتى وصَلا إلى بَمْفيليَّةَ. 25وبَشَّرا بِكلامِ الله في بَرجَةَ. ثُمَ نَزَلا إلى أتَّالِـيَةَ، 26ومِنها سافَرا في البحرِ إلى أنطاكيةَ التي خَرَجا مِنها، تَرعاهُما نِعمةُ الله مِنْ أجلِ العَمَلِ الذي قاما بِه.

و أيضا في اصحاح 15 و 18 من اعمال الرسل و الاصحاح الثاني من غلاطية و الثالث من تيموثاوس الثاني​
و الان كما اتيت انا بكلام موثق بالادلة و البراهين ارجوا من الطرف الاخر العمل بالمثل,,,

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## Fadie (25 سبتمبر 2006)

يدوم صليبك ماى روك


----------



## نور الهدى (26 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> مش بقلك لو كنت قاري الموضوع كان وفرت على نفس الاحراج...
> 
> بصراحة طولتوا الموضوع و عرضتوه و مصختوها زيادة عن اللزوم فلنأتي الى الحقائق الكتابية:
> ​
> ...


لا بأس كلام رائع حتى الان

نبدأ الان بتجميع جوانب القصه مما اوردته لي حتى يتضح معالمها 




> 13ثُمَ أبحَرَ بولُسُ ورَفيقاهُ مِنْ بافوسَ إلى بَرجةَ في بَمفيليةَ، ففارَقَهُما يوحنَّا ورَجَعَ إلى أُورُشليمَ. 14أمَّا هُما فتَوجَّها مِنْ بَرجَةَ إلى أنطاكيةَ في بِسيدِيةَ.





> 20ولكِنَ بَعضَ هَؤلاءِ المُؤمنينَ مِنْ قُبرُصَ وقيرينَ جاؤوا إلى أنطاكيةَ وأخذوا يُخاطِبونَ النـاطِقينَ باللغَةِ اليونانيَّةِ أيضًا ويُبَشِّرونَهُم بِالرَّبِّ يَسوعَ. 21وكانَت يَدُ الرَّبِّ معَهُم، فآمنَ مِنهُم كثيرونَ واَهتدَوا إلى الرَّبِّ....


 


> 25وذهَبَ بَرنابا إلى طَرسوسَ يَبحَثُ عَنْ شاوُلَ، 26فلمَّا وجَدَهُ جاءَ بِه إلى أنطاكيةَ. فأقاما سنَةً كامِلَةً يَجتَمِعانِ إلى جَماعَةِ الكَنيسةِ، فعَلَّما جَمعًا كبيرًا. وفي أنطاكيةَ تَسمّى التلاميذُ أوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ بالمَسيحيّينَ.


 
مما سبق نستنتج الاتي 

برنابا وبولس وشمعون اعتقد ذهبا الى انطاكيا
قاما هناك بالدعوه الوتبشير بأمر من الروح القدس وذلك بعد رفع المسيح الى السماء الثالثه
قامو هناك بتنصير اهل القريه وقاموا بتعيين كاهنا او قسيسا لكل كنيسه 
حيث كانت يد الرب معهم فامن كثير من اهل انطاكيا 

هل هكذا القصه صحيحه ام اني اخطأت الفهم 

ارجو التوضيح
ان كانت هكذا فانا لا اعترض ان هؤلاء الثلاثه ذهبوا لانطاكيا بامر الروح القدس 

انظر ردك لاكمل حواري


سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (26 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> قاما هناك بالدعوه الوتبشير بأمر من الروح القدس وذلك بعد رفع المسيح الى السماء الثالثه


 
اولا قاموا بالتلمذة و التعليم بأمر السيد المسيح كما ذكرت في متى 28 في ردي السابق مع تعزية الروح القدس 
ثانيا اسمها قيامة المسيح و ليس رفعه للسماء الثالثة






> قامو هناك بتنصير اهل القريه وقاموا بتعيين كاهنا او قسيسا لكل كنيسه
> حيث كانت يد الرب معهم فامن كثير من اهل انطاكيا
> 
> هل هكذا القصه صحيحه ام اني اخطأت الفهم


 
أمن منهم كثيرون حسب ما مذكور اي في فئة لم تؤمن

سلام و نعمة


----------



## نور الهدى (26 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

معذره...أرجو ان تلخص لي انت القصه  

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (26 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> معذره...أرجو ان تلخص لي انت القصه


 
اي قصة؟ :dntknw: 

هذه مجموعة رحلات قام بها الرسول بولس مع بعض التلاميذ والرسل الاخرين
و هي كما اوردتها بكل بساطة في ردي المدعم بالشواهد الكتابية!

انت طلبت نصوص تدعم هذا الشئ و انا دعمته بالنصوص, يبقى تلخيص ايه يا رجل؟


----------



## نور الهدى (26 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

خلاص مفيش مشاكل

نشوف بقى القصه بتاعتك تنطبق على قصه ال 3 رسل في القران والتي زعمتم انها لرسل المسيح



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{12}‏ وَاضْرِبْ لَهُم مَّثَلاً أَصْحَابَ الْقَرْيَةِ إِذْ جَاءهَا الْمُرْسَلُونَ {13} إِذْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمُ اثْنَيْنِ فَكَذَّبُوهُمَا فَعَزَّزْنَا بِثَالِثٍ فَقَالُوا إِنَّا إِلَيْكُم مُّرْسَلُونَ {14} قَالُوا مَا أَنتُمْ إِلاَّ بَشَرٌ مِّثْلُنَا وَمَا أَنزَلَ الرَّحْمن مِن شَيْءٍ إِنْ أَنتُمْ إِلاَّ تَكْذِبُونَ {15} قَالُوا رَبُّنَا يَعْلَمُ إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ لَمُرْسَلُونَ {16} وَمَا عَلَيْنَا إِلاَّ الْبَلاَغُ الْمُبِينُ {17} قَالُوا إِنَّا تَطَيَّرْنَا بِكُمْ لَئِن لَّمْ تَنتَهُوا لَنَرْجُمَنَّكُمْ وَلَيَمَسَّنَّكُم مِّنَّا عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ {18} قَالُوا طَائِرُكُمْ مَعَكُمْ أَئِن ذُكِّرْتُم بَلْ أَنتُمْ قَوْمٌ مُّسْرِفُونَ {19} وَجَاء مِنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَةِ رَجُلٌ يَسْعَى قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اتَّبِعُوا الْمُرْسَلِينَ {20} اتَّبِعُوا مَن لاَّ يَسْأَلُكُمْ أَجْراً وَهُم مُّهْتَدُونَ {21} وَمَا لِي لاَ أَعْبُدُ الَّذِي فَطَرَنِي وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ {22} أَأَتَّخِذُ مِن دُونِهِ آلِهَةً إِن يُرِدْنِ الرَّحْمَن بِضُرٍّ لاَّ تُغْنِ عَنِّي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئاً وَلاَ يُنقِذُونِ {23} إِنِّي إِذاً لَّفِي ضَلاَلٍ مُّبِينٍ {24} إِنِّي آمَنتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ فَاسْمَعُونِ {25} قِيلَ ادْخُلِ الْجَنَّةَ قَالَ يَا لَيْتَ قَوْمِي يَعْلَمُونَ {26} بِمَا غَفَرَ لِي رَبِّي وَجَعَلَنِي مِنَ الْمُكْرَمِينَ {27}‏ وَمَا أَنزَلْنَا عَلَى قَوْمِهِ مِن بَعْدِهِ مِنْ جُندٍ مِّنَ السَّمَاءِ وَمَا كُنَّا مُنزِلِينَ {28} إِن كَانَتْ إِلاَّ صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً فَإِذَا هُمْ خَامِدُونَ

نلخص القصه فيما يلي

ارسل الله رسولين الى قوم فكذبوهما فعزز برسول ثالث

فلم يؤمنوا وقالوا انتم بشر مثلنا  ولو اراد الله ان يرسل رسلا لارسل ملائكه
وهددوهم ان لم ينتهوا ليرجموهم

فجاء رجل مؤمن واحد فقط من القوم ودعا قومه ان يتبعوا الرسل وضرب لهم الامثال والحكم
فقتلوه 
فقال يالت قومي يعلمون بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المرسلين

ثم قال الله انه لم ينزل عليهم جندا من السماء ولا غيره
بل كانت صيحه واحده اخذتهم جميعا 

.............................................................................................................

 لو كان هؤلاء هم رسل المسيح كما تدعون وهذه كانت انطاكيا  كما تقولون وهذه كانت قصتهم 
اذا لا يسعنا الا شيئين
1- اما الانجيل محرف لان قصه الانجيل عن انطاكيا وانها امنت واتخذوا لكل كنيسه كاهن ليقوم بأمور العباده ...فهذه القصه لا تنطبق على قصه القران
2- او هذه القصه المذكوره في القران هي قصه رسل اخرى ليس لها علاقه بالمسيح ( ونجد ان القران لم يقل رسل مسيح ولا غيره ولم يسمي الرسل ولم يقل انطاكيا ولكنكم اردتم لصقها بالقصه القرانيه بالغصب )


*وكما قلت لكم كلام المفسرين مردود عليهم ان لم يكن له دليل شرعي وانتم اعترضتم واتبعتم اسلوبكم المعهود وهو رفض الحجه ومقابلتها بالجدال *


فما رأيك اذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Fadie (27 سبتمبر 2006)

> اذا لا يسعنا الا شيئين
> 1- اما الانجيل محرف لان قصه الانجيل عن انطاكيا وانها امنت واتخذوا لكل كنيسه كاهن ليقوم بأمور العباده ...فهذه القصه لا تنطبق على قصه القران
> 2- او هذه القصه المذكوره في القران هي قصه رسل اخرى ليس لها علاقه بالمسيح ( ونجد ان القران لم يقل رسل مسيح ولا غيره ولم يسمي الرسل ولم يقل انطاكيا ولكنكم اردتم لصقها بالقصه القرانيه بالغصب )


 
او انها جريمة غير كاملة !!!!


----------



## نور الهدى (28 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> او انها جريمة غير كاملة !!!!


 
ههههههههههههههههههه

بجد ما شوفتش في حياتي عقل زي كده ....فريد من نوعك

يبني لو جبت عيل في حضانه وقولتلوا

دي قصه القران بتكلم عن 3 رسل وبتقول كذا
ودي قصه ومشوار بولس 
وقولتلوا طابق القصتين وقولي هل قصه القران هي قصه بولس
لو عندو نسبه تخلف =  75% فأقل هيقولك لأ طبعا دي قصه تانيه خالص
لو نسبه تخلفه اعلى من كده هيقولك اه قصه بولس

نقطه تانيه

كلام المفسرين بيرجع بالسند لواحد اسمه شعيب الجبائي وهو شخص مجهول ولا هو صحابي ولا تابعي معروف 

ولم يرجع السند للنبي عليه الصلاه والسلام

غير ان الايه ولا فيها حتى اشاره للمسيح ولا رسل المسيح ولا اسماء الرسل ولا اسم القريه 
يعني مالهاش علاقه خالص  ( ال ايه جريمه مش كامله ..هههههههههههه بجد ضحكتني )

هي تماحيك وخلاص ....يا اخي ما ذكرش في القران انت عاوزينه مذكور بالعافيه
يبقى من وجهتين القصه مش قصه بولس
ولا عشان هما قالولك بولس تبقى بولس بالعافيه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

يبقى دلوقتي بالادله العقليه ( للعاقليييييييين فقط)
اثبتنا انها مالهاش علاقه ببولس ولا المسيح ولا انطاكيا ولا حاجه من دي 

عاوزين تجادلوا بقى يبقى ربنا يسهلكوا ...عشان الجدال ده مش شغلتي 

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (28 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> لو كان هؤلاء هم رسل المسيح كما تدعون وهذه كانت انطاكيا كما تقولون وهذه كانت قصتهم
> اذا لا يسعنا الا شيئين
> 1- اما الانجيل محرف لان قصه الانجيل عن انطاكيا وانها امنت واتخذوا لكل كنيسه كاهن ليقوم بأمور العباده ...فهذه القصه لا تنطبق على قصه القران
> 2- او هذه القصه المذكوره في القران هي قصه رسل اخرى ليس لها علاقه بالمسيح ( ونجد ان القران لم يقل رسل مسيح ولا غيره ولم يسمي الرسل ولم يقل انطاكيا ولكنكم اردتم لصقها بالقصه القرانيه بالغصب )


 
نسيت شئ ثالث الا وهو كذب القرأن و افترائه ايضا

على اي حال, لنتمسك بالجوهر وهو ان السيد المسيح لم يكن لديه تلميذ اخر غير بولس
فأذا تكلمت تفاسيرك عن بولس (الذي قال فيها اسد الاسلام انه غير بولس) اصبحنا في مفرق طرق يا بنقول ان بولس هو نفس بولس
او بنقول انه غير بولس و هو غير صحيح وهو ما يشير الى تخريف القرأن و كذبه

كما ان التفاسير لا تشير الى غير بولس
فلو عندكم اي اشارة الى انه مش بولس الي تؤمن بيه يبقى هاتوه


----------



## نور الهدى (28 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وعلى فكره انتو بتصغروا من نفسكم اوي .....لما بيكون الحق واضح وبردو مصرين تجادلوا بالباطل

اعتقد ان نقطه ان بولس مذكو في القران انتهت 

عاوزين تناقشوا بقيت الموضوع وهو   شبهة اقتباسات اخدها الاسلام من بولس ...يبقى يريت بدل ما تكملوها جدال على الفاضي لان اول نقطه اتحسمت خلاص وزيها الباقي بإذن الله


سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## نور الهدى (28 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انا متهيالي الموضوع كده اخد اكتر من حقه



> نسيت شئ ثالث الا وهو كذب القرأن و افترائه ايضا


 
يا سيدي القران ولا قال بولس ولا المسيح ولا انطاكيا ولا اي كلام من ده 



> على اي حال, لنتمسك بالجوهر وهو ان السيد المسيح لم يكن لديه تلميذ اخر غير بولس
> فأذا تكلمت تفاسيرك عن بولس (الذي قال فيها اسد الاسلام انه غير بولس) اصبحنا في مفرق طرق يا بنقول ان بولس هو نفس بولس
> او بنقول انه غير بولس و هو غير صحيح وهو ما يشير الى تخريف القرأن و كذبه


 
اولا قلت كلام المسرين ليس لد دليل شرعي وهبسطهالك عشان تفهمها 
1- لم يقل مثلا الكلمه الفلانيه في الايه تشير الى المسيح او الى انطاكيا او بولس
2-لم يورد اي روايه للنبي عليه الصلاه والسلام بتقول ان دي قصه بولس او رسل المسيح
3- لم يورد اي روايه لاي صحابي شهد ليه النبي بالفقه او العلم مثل بن عباس 
4- رواياتهم تعود لشخص يسمى شعيب الجبائي ما نعرفش عنه حاجه ولا كلامه يعتد بيه ( ما عندناش نبي بالاسم ده)

يبقى كلام المفسر مردود عليه وهذه نقطه


النقطه التانيه انت بتقول كذب القران ( يا راجل هو القران قال دي قصه بولس ولا رسل المسيح ) انتو عاوزين تلزقوها بالعافيه ....
ولا الكبر مانعك من الحق .....بطل كبر بقى واعترف انك غلطان مفهاش حاجه حتى يبقى شكلك حلو 

وبعدين انت بتقولي اسد الاسلام قال غير بولس
مع احترامي ليه (* اسد الاسلام مش نبي ولا صحابي ولا تابعي عشان يبقى كلامه حجه تتعلق بيها)*

*وبعدين يعني انت سايب الادله الي اي عاقل في الدنيا يقسلم بيها وتقولي اسد الاسلام قال ...يا اخي بقى شكلكو وحش اوي كفايه عليكو كدا*



> كما ان التفاسير لا تشير الى غير بولس
> فلو عندكم اي اشارة الى انه مش بولس الي تؤمن بيه يبقى هاتوه


 
يا عمنا قولتك التفاسير على عيني وراسي لو ليها دليل شرعي ....لو كنت بشرح لصخر كان فهم يا ناس ....حرام عليك


فيه تفاسير كتير لم تقل بولس وماكانتش عاجباكو.....مسكتولي كام تفسير وقولتلي اهو بولس ...في اكتر من عالم تفسير لم يذكر اسماء رسل ولا مدينه ولا كلام من ده وهو ده الصح
لان العالم المفروض يحترم العلم وان لا ينقل بدون توثيق وهذا خطا يقع فيه المفسرون عندما يخرجون عن الايه ويوردو تفاصيل غير مذكوره في الايه ولم تشر اليها الايه

عاوز ايه اكترم ن الادله دي .........................................كفايه كدا اوي 
الموضوع ده كده منتهي وسيبوا اي حد عنده ربع عقل بس وهو يحكم لو قراه 


خلينا ندخل على النقطه التانيه في موضوعم وهو ان الاسلام على حد زعمك نقل كتير من اقوال بولس 

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (30 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> فيه تفاسير كتير لم تقل بولس وماكانتش عاجباكو.....


 
هات لي التفاسير الي قالت انه مش بولس


----------



## hager-99 (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*حرر بواسطة my rock*
*لخروج الكاتب عن جوهر الموضوع*


----------



## Fadie (2 أكتوبر 2006)

> بولس ليس برسول اذ ليس له اهد على دعواه النبوءة الا شهادته بانه راى المسيح فجعله رسولا
> وبالطبع مثل هذة الشهادة لا يعتد بها.
> فمن اساءته الادب مع الله عز وجل فى قوله "لان جهالة الله احكم من الناس وضعف الله اقوى من الناس " (كورنثوس 1/215 ) فلا يصح ان نقول على الله عز وجل هذا الكلام ويصفه بالضعف والجهالة
> ومقولة اخري لبولس:"لان الروح يفحص كل شئ حتى اعماق الله (كورنثوس 21/10)
> ...


 
ايه علاقة الكلام دة كله بموضوعنا؟؟؟

افتح موضوع لو عندك سؤال و سنجيبك لكن هنا عن بولس فى القرأن و بلاش النظام الهروب للمسيحيات اول لما تتزنقوا كدة


----------



## My Rock (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*عزيزي hager-99*
*لو عندك اضافة في الموضوع اتفضل اطرحها والا رجاءا لا تشتت الموضوع*


----------



## نور الهدى (4 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


> هات لي التفاسير الي قالت انه مش بولس


 *انظر تفسير الجلالين كمثال* 

_ملخص الامر كله_ :

*قلت لك سالفا وانفا ان التفسير هو اجتهاد من العالم *
*لا نقبل منه الا ما اسند الى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم او احد من صحابته الذين شهد لهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بالعلم*
*اما ما هو غر ذلك فهو مردود على صاحبه ان لم يكن له دليل*
*وقلت ان التفسير هو عباره عن توظيف للعلوم المتحه سواء علوم شرعيه او علوم انسانيه وماديه*
*لفهم معنى الايه*
*فالتفسير ليس وحيا نزل على المفير وانما هو مجرد شخص اجتهد للوصول الى مراد الايه*

*وهذه فقره مقتبسه من تفسير القرطبي يوضح فيها منهجه ...( او بمعنى اخر المنهج الصحيح لتفسير القران ويبين انه اجتهاد)*
*فهو لم يقل نزل علي الروح القدس وقال لي ذلك* 
( *ما بين الاقواس باللون الاحمر  هو تعليقي الخاص* )

*ثم جعل إلى رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم بيان ما كان منه مجملاً, وتفسير ما كان منه مُشْكِلاً, وتحقيقَ ما كان منه محتملاً¹ ليكون له مع تبليغ الرسالة ظهور الاختصاص به, ومنزلة التفويض إليه( اذا ما ورد عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وثبت صحته في تفسير ايه فهو فقط ما يعتد به  اثباتا )¹ قال الله تعالى: {وَأَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الذّكْرَ لِتُبَيّنَ لِلنّاسِ مَا نُزّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ} النحل: 44. ثم جعل إلى العلماء بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم استنباط ما نبّه على معانيه, وأشار إلى أصوله ليتوصلوا بالاجتهاد فيه إلى علم المراد¹ فيمتازوا بذلك عن غيرهم, ويختصوا بثواب اجتهادهم¹( فهو اذا اجتهاد واستباط بشري ليس مرتبطا بوحي ولا دليل ولا حجه تؤخذ على الايه) قال الله تعالى: {يَرْفَعِ اللّهُ الّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مِنكُمْ وَالّذِينَ أُوتُواْ الْعِلْمَ دَرَجَاتٍ} المجادلة: 11. فصار الكتاب أصلاً والسنة له بياناً, واستنباط العلماء له إيضاحاً وتبياناً.( فهو كتاب استنباط وايضاح وبيان من العالم المفسر ...اذا فهو رأي بشري وليس رأي الهي لتأخذه حجه على الايه ) فالحمد لله الذي جعل صدورنا أوْعِيَةَ كتابه, وآذاننا مواردَ سنن نبيّه¹ وِهمَمنا مصروفةً إلى تعلّمهما والبحث عن معانيهما وغرائبهما¹ طالبين بذلك رِضَا رب العالمين, ومتدرّجين به إلى علم المِلّة والدّين.*
*  (**وبعد) فلما كان كتاب الله هو الكفيل بجميع علوم الشرع, الذي استقل بالسّنّة والفَرْض, ونزل به أمين السماء إلى أمين الأرض¹ رأيتُ أن أشتغل به مَدَى عمري, وأستفرِغ فيه مُنّتِي¹ بأن أكتب فيه تعليقاً وجِيزاً, يتضمّن نُكَتَاً من التفسير واللغات, والإعراب والقراءات¹ والردّ على أهل الزّيْغ والضلالات, وأحاديثَ كثيرةً شاهدةً لما نذكره من الأحكام ونزول الاَيات¹ جامعاً بين معانيهما, ومُبَيّناً ما أشكل منهما¹ بأقاويل السلف, ومَن تبعهم من الخَلَف. وعَمِلتُه تذكرةً لنفسي, وذخيرةً ليوم رَمْسِي, وعملاً صالحاً بعد موتي. قال الله تعالى: {يُنَبّأُ الإِنسَانُ يَوْمَئِذِ بِمَا قَدّمَ وَأَخّرَ} القيامة: 13. وقال تعالى: {عَلِمَتْ نَفْسٌ مّا قَدّمَتْ وَأَخّرَتْ} الإنفطار: 5. وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «إذا مات الإنسان انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاثٍ صدقةٍ جاريٍة أو علمٍ ينتفع به أو ولدٍ صالح يدعو له».*
*وشرطي في هذا الكتاب: إضافة الأقوال إلى قائليها, والأحاديث إلى مصنّفيها¹ فإنه يقال: من بركة العلم أن يضاف القول إلى قائله. وكثيراً ما يجيء الحديث في كتب الفقه والتفسير مُبْهَماً, لا يَعرف مَن أخرجه إلا من اطّلع على كتب الحديث, فيبقى مَن لا خبرة له بذلك حائراً, لا يعرف الصحيح من السقيم, ومعرفة ذلك علم جسيم, فلا يقبل منه الاحتجاج به, ولا الاستدلال حتى يضيفه إلى مَن خرّجه من الأئمة الأعلام, والثقات المشاهير من علماء الإسلام. ونحن نُشير إلى جُمَل من ذلك في هذا الكتاب, والله الموفق للصواب. وأضرب عن كثير من قَصَص المفسرين, وأخبار المؤرّخين( فهو ينقل عن صحيح الرسول ......وهو مقبول لدينا بلا شك او نقاش ...ثم ينقل عن اقوال المفسرين والمؤرخين ....اي انه ينقل كلام وتوضيح اشخاص اخرين مؤرخين قد يكونو مخطئين او صائبين ....فكلام المفسر ليس وحيا اذا لتأخذه حجه على الايه ), إلا ما لا بُدّ منه ولا غِنًى عنه للتبيين¹ واعْتضت من ذلك تبيين آي الأحكام, بمسائلَ تُسْفِر عن معناها, وتُرشِد الطالب إلى مقتضاها¹ فضمّنت كل آية لتضمن حُكماً أو حكمين فما زاد, مسائلَ نبيّن فيها ما تحتوي عليه من أسباب النزول والتفسير الغريب والحكم¹ فإن لم تتضمن حُكماً ذكرت ما فيها من التفسير والتأويل, هكذا إلى آخر الكتاب.*

.........................................................................................................................

وقد تلخصت حجتي في الاتي 

1*- بينت ان التفاسير هي اجتهاد ولا نحتج الا لما نسب للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لانه وحي منزل ( قد تبين ذلك من مقدمه لاحد كتب التفسير وهي مثال فقط ) *

واضف الا ما ذكرته من قبل قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( في صحيح مسلم كتاب الفضائل)


‏(‏2365‏)‏ حدثني حرملة بن يحيى‏.‏ أخبرنا ابن وهب‏.‏ أخبرني يونس عن ابن شهاب؛ أن أبا سلمة بن عبدالرحمن أخبره؛ أن أبا هريرة قال‏:‏ 

سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول ‏"‏أنا أولى الناس بابن مريم‏.‏ الأنبياء أولاد علات‏.‏ *وليس بيني وبينه نبي‏"‏‏.*‏ 

‏ ‏(‏2365‏)‏ وحدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة‏.‏ حدثنا أبو داود، عمر بن سعد عن سفيان، عن أبي الزناد، عن الأعرج، عن أبي سلمة، عن أبي هريرة قال‏:‏ 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏"‏أنا أولى الناس بعيسى‏.‏ الأنبياء أبناء علات‏.‏ *وليس بيني وبين عيسى نبي‏"‏‏.‏ *

‏(‏2365‏)‏ وحدثنا محمد بن رافع‏.‏ حدثنا عبدالرزاق‏.‏ حدثنا معمر عن همام بن منبه‏.‏ قال‏:‏ هذا ما حدثنا أبو هريرة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏ فذكر أحاديث منها‏:‏ 
وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏"‏أنا أولى الناس بعيسى بن مريم‏.‏ في الأولى والآخرة‏"‏ قالوا‏:‏ كيف‏؟‏ يا رسول الله‏!‏ قال ‏"‏الأنبياء إخوة من علات‏.‏ وأمهاتهم شتى‏.‏ ودينهم واحد‏.‏ *فليس بيننا نبي‏*"‏‏.‏ .............................​ 

2*- قارنت القصتين فوجدنا الفرق الشاسع في التفاصيل*

3- *الايات لا توحي ولا تشير بأدنى اشاره الى المسيح عليه السلام او احد رسله *

4- *ما روي عن المفسرين بانهم رسل عيسى عليه السلام كان منسوبا لشخص يسمى شعيب الجبائي ولا اعلم عنه شئ وهو ليس صحابي و لا غيره ....فروايته مردوده طالما ليس لها اصل شرعي   ( والاصل الشرعي يخالف ذلك)*

*وقد اتضح ان ما روي في صحيح مسلم ينفي وجود انبياء بين عيسى والرسول عليهما الصلاة والسلام*

*اذا فكلامهم مردود في هذه الايه*


وقد ايدت ذلك بالادله من الايات  والاحاديث بالاضافه الا المحاججه المنطقيه يفهما اقل الناس عقلا وفهما 

واعتقد ان هذه النقطه قد انتهت تماما في الحوار 

*ان كان عندك رد اما منطقي او دليل شرعي ينفي  النقاط الاربع التي لخصتها انا فلتعقب عليها*

*اما لو كان الجدال هو البديل فانا لن اجادل ...ولله الحمد اتضح الامر ويعقله الجاهل قبل العاقل  فإن اردتم ذلك فلتبحثوا عن غيري ليجادل*

*واما اردتم العقل والحجه فمرحبا.....*

*وارجوا ان ننتقل للنقطه الثانيه في الحوار لادحضها بأمر الله *


سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Fadie (5 أكتوبر 2006)

> *انظر تفسير الجلالين كمثال*


 
*إِذْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمُ اثْنَيْنِ فَكَذَّبُوهُمَا فَعَزَّزْنَا بِثَالِثٍ فَقَالُوا إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ مُرْسَلُونَ
*
"إذْ أَرْسَلْنَا إلَيْهِمْ اثْنَيْنِ فَكَذَّبُوهُمَا" إلَى آخِره بَدَل مِنْ إذْ الْأُولَى "فَعَزَّزْنَا" بِالتَّخْفِيفِ وَالتَّشْدِيد : قَوَّيْنَا الِاثْنَيْنِ 

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...=arb&nSora=36&nAya=14&taf=GALALEEN&tashkeel=0

هى دى حجتك؟؟؟

هو هنا فسر لحد فين؟ و ياريته فسر حتى دة بيعرب الجملة


----------



## نور الهدى (5 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


> هى دى حجتك؟؟؟
> 
> هو هنا فسر لحد فين؟ و ياريته فسر حتى دة بيعرب الجملة


مش دي حجتي ....حججي قولتها في المشاركه السابقه وهي 4 مرقمين 
ما هي الايه مش محتاجه توضيح ...وما اورده بعض المفسرون من محاوله وضع تفاصيل في القصه *لم تذكر في الايه* مثل اسماء الرسل او مكان او زمان بعثتهم ....واستعانوا باقوال واراء لم تعد بسند الى النبي عليه الصلاه والسلام ...فهي ضربا من الخيال وعدم التوثيق 
ومعلش انا اسف ما تزعلش


شوف تفسير الطبري مثلا 

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=TABARY&nType=1&nSora=36&nAya=14

ولو قريت تفسير *بن كثير* ....يقول فيه ( عن *شعيب الجبائي* ....وليس عن الرسول عليه الصلاه والسلام ...ولم يقل الايه تقول كذا وانما اورد رأي شخص ويبدو انه مؤرخ او ايا كان فهو لا يعنيني كلامه في شئ

وتجد ايضا انه يقول (* زعم قتاده) فهو مجرد زعم بالاضافه انه عن قتاده غير مرفوع للنبي *

وشوف تفسير القرطبي من نفس الموقع 

يقول ....( وفي القصه كذا وكذا وكذا ) * لم ينسب القصه لاي شخص!!* ...صحابي او الرسول عليه الصلاه والسلام او اي احد ....فهي من ابتكاره على ما اظن 

*فالموضوع مجرد نقل اراء واجتهادات *

*واقرأ مشاركتي السابقه فقد استوفيت فيها كل الحجج*
واظن ان الموضوع كدا اخد اكتر من حقه ....وشكلك ما قريتش مشاركتي الي فاتت كويس


سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Fadie (5 أكتوبر 2006)

> مش دي حجتي ....حججي قولتها في المشاركه السابقه وهي 4 مرقمين
> ما هي الايه مش محتاجه توضيح ...وما اورده بعض المفسرون من محاوله وضع تفاصيل في القصه *لم تذكر في الايه* مثل اسماء الرسل او مكان او زمان بعثتهم ....واستعانوا باقوال واراء لم تعد بسند الى النبي عليه الصلاه والسلام ...فهي ضربا من الخيال وعدم التوثيق
> ومعلش انا اسف ما تزعلش


يعنى مين اسم الرسولين و من الثالث المعزز؟؟؟


----------



## نور الهدى (6 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> يعنى مين اسم الرسولين و من الثالث المعزز؟؟؟


 
لا يهمني ولا يهم اي مسلم....
لو كانت لها اهميه لذكرتها الايه
القصه جاءت للعبره ....فقط...فالقران ليس كتاب تاريخ

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Fadie (6 أكتوبر 2006)

> لا يهمني ولا يهم اي مسلم....
> لو كانت لها اهميه لذكرتها الايه
> القصه جاءت للعبره ....فقط...فالقران ليس كتاب تاريخ


هو انا سالتك عن رأيك ولا يهمك ولا ميهمكش؟؟؟
تم ارسال رسوليين و عززا بثالث
من هم؟؟؟
نحن اثبتنا بنعمة المسيح انه بولس......هل تستطيع اثبات العكس؟؟؟
ام كما هو الحال مع المصلوب؟؟؟


----------



## نور الهدى (6 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> نحن اثبتنا بنعمة المسيح انه بولس......هل تستطيع اثبات العكس؟؟؟
> ام كما هو الحال مع المصلوب؟؟؟


 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

امال الي انا كتبته في المشاركه الي قبل الي فاتت كان ايه يا اعقل العاقلين !!!!

على رأي الامام الشافعي ( لو حاورت مائه عالم لحججتهم ...ولو حاورت جاهلا لغلبني )


سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## نور الهدى (6 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم


----------



## نور الهدى (6 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> هو انا سالتك عن رأيك ولا يهمك ولا ميهمكش؟؟؟
> تم ارسال رسوليين و عززا بثالث
> من هم؟؟؟


 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وَرُسُلاً قَدْ قَصَصْنَاهُمْ عَلَيْكَ مِن قَبْلُ وَرُسُلاً لَّمْ نَقْصُصْهُمْ عَلَيْكَ وَكَلَّمَ اللّهُ مُوسَى تَكْلِيماً {164}
سورة النساء 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وَسَكَنتُمْ فِي مَسَـاكِنِ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمْ كَيْفَ فَعَلْنَا بِهِمْ وَضَرَبْنَا لَكُمُ الأَمْثَالَ {45}
سورة ابراهيم


القران يضرب الامثال وليس كتاب تاريخ 


لو سألت ما لون الصليب الذي تدعون ان المسيح صلب عليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لو سألتك ما اسم الاشخاص الذين دقوا في ايديه المسامير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ما الذي يهمك من هذه التفاصيل



كذلك ما الفائده من ان اعرف اسماء الرسل الثلاثة
لو كان هناك فائده  لذكرتها الايه 


لو عندك حجج.....قصاد الاربعه التي ذكرتهم انا فقولها ...لو معندكش وهنكمل الموضوع جدال ....
مش هرد على جدالك
عاوز تكمل الحوار في الموضوع وننتقل للنقطه التانيه يبقى اهلا وسهلا بالحوار مش الجدال 

*ولا صعبان عليك تشوف جهل كتاب الموضوع الذين نقلته عنهم ؟؟؟؟؟*
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Fadie (6 أكتوبر 2006)

> كذلك ما الفائده من ان اعرف اسماء الرسل الثلاثة


 
احنا اثبتنا انه بولس و انت لا تعرف من هو

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:​


----------



## نور الهدى (6 أكتوبر 2006)

#######

عندك شىء مفيد قوله معندكش بلاش قلبة ادب محمدية

Fadie


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> هو انا سالتك عن رأيك ولا يهمك ولا ميهمكش؟؟؟
> تم ارسال رسوليين و عززا بثالث
> من هم؟؟؟
> نحن اثبتنا بنعمة المسيح انه بولس......هل تستطيع اثبات العكس؟؟؟


 
منتظرين الرد


----------



## نور الهدى (7 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*كالعادة تحذفون مشاراكاتي بحجه قله الادب يا مدلسين يا كذابييييييييييييين*



> منتظرين الرد


 
انا رديت في الرد الي انتو شلتوا يا كذابيييييييين


لو عندكو انتو رد كنتو رديتو بدل ما تمسحو الي انا كتبته


سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> * يا مدلسين يا كذابييييييييييييين*


 

هذا لا يعكس الا خشصيتك المسلمة

ربنا يسامحك




> انا رديت في الرد الي انتو شلتوا يا كذابيييييييين


 

الاخ فادي حرر ردك, فأنتظره ليقل لك سبب الحذف


----------



## نور الهدى (7 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> هذا لا يعكس الا خشصيتك المسلمة
> 
> ربنا يسامحك


 
بدون تعليق


هذا هو ردي 



> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> إقتباس:
> هو انا سالتك عن رأيك ولا يهمك ولا ميهمكش؟؟؟
> ...


وهذا هو ما تجاهلتموه كالعادة لتمارسوا هوايتكم المفضله ( الجدال العقيم)


> _ملخص الامر كله_ :
> 
> *قلت لك سالفا وانفا ان التفسير هو اجتهاد من العالم *
> *لا نقبل منه الا ما اسند الى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم او احد من صحابته الذين شهد لهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بالعلم*
> ...


وبلاش جدال بقى كفايه كدا 

انا معنديش وقت اضيعه في كلام فاضي 
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2006)

> 1*- بينت ان التفاسير هي اجتهاد ولا نحتج الا لما نسب للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لانه وحي منزل ( قد تبين ذلك من مقدمه لاحد كتب التفسير وهي مثال فقط ) *


 

بتتراجع عن كلامك ولا ايه؟
سالناك ان كان هناك نفسير يقول انه ليس الرسول بولس
في دليل ام لا؟ فلا داعي للتشتيتو القول انه اجتهاد
فلو كان هذا الاجتهاد خاطئ لتخالف مع غيره
اذا عندك تفسير يقول انه ليس بولس يبقى هاته و نبحث صحتهم
و اذا ما عندك يبقى ما عندكش اي شئ يثبت العكس





نور الهدى قال:


> وبلاش جدال بقى كفايه كدا
> 
> انا معنديش وقت اضيعه في كلام فاضي


 
نعتبره هروب و لا ايه رأيك يا فادي؟


----------



## ma7aba (7 أكتوبر 2006)

> بتتراجع عن كلامك ولا ايه؟
> سالناك ان كان هناك نفسير يقول انه ليس الرسول بولس
> في دليل ام لا؟ فلا داعي للتشتيتو القول انه اجتهاد
> فلو كان هذا الاجتهاد خاطئ لتخالف مع غيره
> ...


ماهو المشكلة عند المسلم بكذب ابو وأموا وقت مايعجبوا الكلام وبقلك إجتهاد وغذا قلتلوا ممكن تعطينا تفسير الرسول الها بصير يهرب يمين وشمال


----------



## نور الهدى (7 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يا عاقلين .... 
لو انا مجنون خليكو انتوا عاقلين يا اصحاب العقل
جبتلك 4 ادله ورقمتهم وما رديتوش عليهم 
عاوزين بس تجادلوا
لو الموضوع جدال يبقى لازمته ايه
لو عندك اي دليل عكس الي انا قلته قوله
معندكش يبقى ننتقل للنقطة التانيه وبلاش تضييع وقت على الفاضي
ان كنتوا فاضيين ...انا وقتي محدود مش هعد اضيعه في شويه جدال عقيم ولعب عيال 

اما عن التفاسير ( ابقوا اقروا المشاركات ولا تتجاهلوها لتمارسوا الهوايه المفضله لديكم)





> بتتراجع عن كلامك ولا ايه؟
> سالناك ان كان هناك نفسير يقول انه ليس الرسول بولس
> في دليل ام لا؟ فلا داعي للتشتيتو القول انه اجتهاد


 
مش انا يا حبيبي الي بيقول انه اجتهاد المفسر نفسه الي بيقول واظن انا جبتلك مقدمه تفسير القرطبي ( ابقى ارجع للمشاركه السابقه )
ولكن لابد من تمارسوا هوايه الجدال ( هوايه الجاهل الذي لا يملك الدليل)



> فلو كان هذا الاجتهاد خاطئ لتخالف مع غيره
> اذا عندك تفسير يقول انه ليس بولس يبقى هاته و نبحث صحتهم


 
اقرا المشاركه السابقه وفيها اعطيتك تفسيرين اخرين ( طبعا تجاهلتهم كالعاده..ليس بجديد على محبي الجدال)



> اذا ما عندك يبقى ما عندكش اي شئ يثبت العكس


 
انت بتضحك على نفسك ....حد عاقل الله يكرمك يدخل يرد لحسن كدا خلاص 

*فيه 4 ادله مرقمين في المشاركه السابقه  وانت لم ترد على اي منهم* ( يمكن لاني كتبت قبلهم للعقلاء فقط ...الله اعلم)




> نعتبره هروب و لا ايه رأيك يا فادي؟


ما شاء الله عليك



> ماهو المشكلة عند المسلم بكذب ابو وأموا وقت مايعجبوا الكلام وبقلك إجتهاد وغذا قلتلوا ممكن تعطينا تفسير الرسول الها بصير يهرب يمين وشمال


 

*ما كنتش اعرف عنك كدا ........ للاسف خاب ظني فيك*



منتظر التعقيب على ادلتي الاربعه بكل اجزاءها بدون استئصال ....وان لم تفعلوا .....  يبقى حاجه ترجعلكم ....... يكفيني اني اثبت وانكم جاهلون لا تملكون الا الجدال

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Fadie (8 أكتوبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انت يابنى بتشتغلنى ولا بتشتغل نفسك؟؟؟

بلاش اشتغالات و حياة سيدك محمد لأن مشاركتك كانت عبارة عن جملتيين بهم تريقة و استهتار على قولى اننا اثبتنا انه بولس

الان

نحن اثبتنا بنعمة الله ان الرسول هو بولس

هل ممكن حضرتك تثبت العكس؟؟؟او حتى ياسيدى قولنا هما مين الرسل المذكوريين؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (8 أكتوبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> وقد تلخصت حجتي في الاتي
> 
> 1*- بينت ان التفاسير هي اجتهاد ولا نحتج الا لما نسب للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لانه وحي منزل ( قد تبين ذلك من مقدمه لاحد كتب التفسير وهي مثال فقط ) *




لا اله الا المسيح, و بعدين في اللف و الدوران!
يا اخي تفاسيرك و انت حر انك تكذبها ام تصدقها فهذا لا يعنيني بشئ, لكن الامر يكمن ان المفسرين الاربعة المتعمدين (ابن كثير و الجلالين و القرطبي و الطبري) يقولون انهم رسل المسيح
فهل يوجد لديك تفسير واحد (حتى لو كنت تشكك بصحته) يقول ان بولس ليس واحد من هؤلاء الرسل؟




> واضف الا ما ذكرته من قبل قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( في صحيح مسلم كتاب الفضائل)
> 
> 
> ‏(‏2365‏)‏ حدثني حرملة بن يحيى‏.‏ أخبرنا ابن وهب‏.‏ أخبرني يونس عن ابن شهاب؛ أن أبا سلمة بن عبدالرحمن أخبره؛ أن أبا هريرة قال‏:‏
> ...


الاحاديث تذكر انه لا وجود عن انبياء
و ليس رسل فهناك فرق يا عزيزي






> 2*- قارنت القصتين فوجدنا الفرق الشاسع في التفاصيل*


 
ما هوا الفرق؟ ممكن توردنا الفرق على شكل نقاط؟



> 3- *الايات لا توحي ولا تشير بأدنى اشاره الى المسيح عليه السلام او احد رسله *


 
دليل؟



> 4- *ما روي عن المفسرين بانهم رسل عيسى عليه السلام كان منسوبا لشخص يسمى شعيب الجبائي ولا اعلم عنه شئ وهو ليس صحابي و لا غيره ....فروايته مردوده طالما ليس لها اصل شرعي ( والاصل الشرعي يخالف ذلك)*


 

في تفسير اخر ينافي التفسير هذا؟


----------



## Fadie (8 أكتوبر 2006)

يابنى يا حبيبى هات تفسير واحد قال انه ليس بولس
طيب هات تفسير قال اسم اخر
هات اى حاجة يابنى و كفاية جدال اعمى


----------



## نور الهدى (11 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> لكن الامر يكمن ان المفسرين الاربعة المتعمدين (ابن كثير و الجلالين و القرطبي و الطبري) يقولون انهم رسل المسيح
> فهل يوجد لديك تفسير واحد (حتى لو كنت تشكك بصحته) يقول ان بولس ليس واحد من هؤلاء الرسل؟


 
لا يوجد عندنا شئ يقول ان هناك مفسرين معتمدين ( هذه ليست الكتب المقدسه المععتمده مثلكم)
هذا مجرد عالم يقوم بشرح وليس موحى اليه وقد قدمت اليك  مقدمه تفسير القرطبي ولكن كالعاده ( صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون)

وقد اوردت لك ايضا *تفسير الطبري والجلالين* ولكن ( جعلوا اصابعهم في اذانهم واستغشوا ثيابهم واصروا واستكبروا استكبارا)

واوضحت لك *اسانيد تفسير القرطبي وبن كثير* وانها لا تعود الى النبي او صحابي مشهود له بالعلم
وكان ذلك في اكثر من مشاركه 
ولكن ( اولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانو مهتدين)



> الاحاديث تذكر انه لا وجود عن انبياء
> و ليس رسل فهناك فرق يا عزيزي


 
ما شاء الله ....علم غزير!!!

*كل رسول نبي *
*وليس كل نبي رسول *
*...*

*اسأل اي طفل في الشارع وهو يخبرك ان كنت لا تعلم ( لم اعلم انك بهذا الكم الهائل من العلم)*



> ما هوا الفرق؟ ممكن توردنا الفرق على شكل نقاط؟


 
اظنك قد قرأته من قبل !!!!

وقد كان هذا هو الحوار ( *فلتعلم الان من هو الذي يلف ويدور* ..........)
سنقول انك قد نسيت هذا الحوار ( نظن الظن الحسن )


> إقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة *نور الهدى*
> 
> 
> ...


*وكانت هذه مشاركتي بعدها مباشرة* 


> نلخص القصه فيما يلي
> 
> ارسل الله رسولين الى قوم فكذبوهما فعزز برسول ثالث
> 
> ...


 





> إقتباس:
> 3- *الايات لا توحي ولا تشير بأدنى اشاره الى المسيح عليه السلام او احد رسله *
> دليل؟


 
اقرأ الايات ...واعطني انت اي كلمه تدل او تشير الى انهم رسل للمسيح او انها انطاكيا او شئ من هذا 
وسأسهل عليك الامر 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 وَاضْرِبْ لَهُم مَّثَلاً أَصْحَابَ الْقَرْيَةِ إِذْ جَاءهَا الْمُرْسَلُونَ {13} إِذْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمُ اثْنَيْنِ فَكَذَّبُوهُمَا فَعَزَّزْنَا بِثَالِثٍ فَقَالُوا إِنَّا إِلَيْكُم مُّرْسَلُونَ {14} قَالُوا مَا أَنتُمْ إِلاَّ بَشَرٌ مِّثْلُنَا وَمَا أَنزَلَ الرَّحْمن مِن شَيْءٍ إِنْ أَنتُمْ إِلاَّ تَكْذِبُونَ {15} قَالُوا رَبُّنَا يَعْلَمُ إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ لَمُرْسَلُونَ {16} وَمَا عَلَيْنَا إِلاَّ الْبَلاَغُ الْمُبِينُ {17} قَالُوا إِنَّا تَطَيَّرْنَا بِكُمْ لَئِن لَّمْ تَنتَهُوا لَنَرْجُمَنَّكُمْ وَلَيَمَسَّنَّكُم مِّنَّا عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ {18} قَالُوا طَائِرُكُمْ مَعَكُمْ أَئِن ذُكِّرْتُم بَلْ أَنتُمْ قَوْمٌ مُّسْرِفُونَ {19} وَجَاء مِنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَةِ رَجُلٌ يَسْعَى قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اتَّبِعُوا الْمُرْسَلِينَ {20} اتَّبِعُوا مَن لاَّ يَسْأَلُكُمْ أَجْراً وَهُم مُّهْتَدُونَ {21} وَمَا لِي لاَ أَعْبُدُ الَّذِي فَطَرَنِي وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ {22} أَأَتَّخِذُ مِن دُونِهِ آلِهَةً إِن يُرِدْنِ الرَّحْمَن بِضُرٍّ لاَّ تُغْنِ عَنِّي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئاً وَلاَ يُنقِذُونِ {23} إِنِّي إِذاً لَّفِي ضَلاَلٍ مُّبِينٍ {24} إِنِّي آمَنتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ فَاسْمَعُونِ {25} قِيلَ ادْخُلِ الْجَنَّةَ قَالَ يَا لَيْتَ قَوْمِي يَعْلَمُونَ {26} بِمَا غَفَرَ لِي رَبِّي وَجَعَلَنِي مِنَ الْمُكْرَمِينَ {27}‏ وَمَا أَنزَلْنَا عَلَى قَوْمِهِ مِن بَعْدِهِ مِنْ جُندٍ مِّنَ السَّمَاءِ وَمَا كُنَّا مُنزِلِينَ {28} إِن كَانَتْ إِلاَّ صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً فَإِذَا هُمْ خَامِدُونَ

ويمكنك ايضا ان ترى الفرق بين قصه هؤلاء الرسل الثلاثه ..... ونصوصك من الكتاب المقدس لتعرف الفرق بين القصتين وهو *الاستحاله *



> في تفسير اخر ينافي التفسير هذا؟


 
قد بينت هذا من جهتين

الاولى : ماهية التفسير ( اجتهاد ) من مقدمة تفسير القرطبي 
الثاني: تفسير الطبري والجلالين  

واتمنى ان تستخدم عقلك ولو مره 



> يابنى يا حبيبى هات تفسير واحد قال انه ليس بولس
> طيب هات تفسير قال اسم اخر
> هات اى حاجة يابنى و كفاية جدال اعمى


 
بدون تعليق ...



*بل نقذف بالحق على الباطل فيدمغه فإذا هو زاهق ولكم الويل مما تصفون *


----------



## Fadie (11 أكتوبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يابنى يا حبيبى هات اى مصدر يقول انه شخص غير بولس

اى مصدر يا حبيبى اى مصدر ميبقاش رفض اعمى و خلاص

اى تفسير اى سيرة اى حديث

اى حاجة يابنى

لكن لما يبقى كل المفسرين اللى ذكرناهم غلط و انت معندكش مصدر واحد يقول انه شخص اخر غير بولس دة يبقى اسمه تهريج


----------



## نور الهدى (11 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يابنى يا حبيبى هات اى مصدر يقول انه شخص غير بولس
> 
> ...


 
حضرتك بتعرف تقرا
ولا فهمك على ادك
انا قلتلك اقرا تفسير الطبري والجلالين
ولا ما بتعرفش تقرا


*بل نقذف بالحق على الباطل فيدمغه فإذا هو زاهق ولكم الويل مما تصفون*


----------



## Fadie (11 أكتوبر 2006)

> حضرتك بتعرف تقرا
> ولا فهمك على ادك
> انا قلتلك اقرا تفسير الطبري والجلالين
> ولا ما بتعرفش تقرا


 
فين فى الجلالين و الطبرى قال اسم الرسول المعزز؟؟؟

فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين؟


----------



## نور الهدى (11 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> فين فى الجلالين و الطبرى قال اسم الرسول المعزز؟؟؟
> 
> فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين؟


 
بالطبع لم يذكر اسماء رسل لان الايات لم تذكر اسماء رسل او حتى تشير الى مكان بعثتهم حتى يستدل بها
وعدم ذكر اسماء الرسل في هذه التفسيرات هو الاسلوب الصحيح 
طالما لم يذكر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم اسماؤهم او احد من الصحابى 

اما غيرهم من المفسرين اوردو بعد الروايات ونسبوها الى اشخاص منهم ( شعيب الجبابي )

لذلك فرواياتهم تعود لهذا الشخص ولا تعود للنبي او للايات او للصحابه 
وبذلك لا يهمني رأي هذا الشخص ( شعيب الجبابي ) طالما روايته تناقضت مع حديث الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وتناقضت ايضا مع القصه المذكوره في القران ...اذا فهي رواية خاطئه 

*لو عندك اثبات ان روايه شعيب الجبابي صحيحه ....اتمنى تقوله* 

لاحظ انها تناقضت مع نص حديث صحيح
وتناقضت مع القصه المرويه في الايه ....اذا فهذا الشخص مخطئ مائه بالمائه 

*بل نقذف بالحق على الباطل فيدمغه فإذا هو زاهق ولكم الويل مما تصفون*


----------



## Fadie (11 أكتوبر 2006)

خلاص يا نور سيب الموضوع لغيرك اى حد تانى يرد

انا زهقت فعلا من المراوغة دى


----------



## نور الهدى (11 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> خلاص يا نور سيب الموضوع لغيرك اى حد تانى يرد
> 
> انا زهقت فعلا من المراوغة دى


 
انا كنت اتمنى انك تعمل كدا انت 
بجد انت غريب
معندكش اي عقليه في الحوار

يبني لازم تفهم الدليل
مفيش حاجه اسمها هو ده الدليل
لازم تفند دليلك الاول
انت جبت شويه تفاسير وقلت انها دليلك
التفسير يعني شرح
والمفسر بيكتب دليله على الشرح بتاعه على الايه 

ودليل المفسرين على انهم رسل المسيح مكنش من الايات 
كان عباره عن روايه لشخص اسمه شعيب الجبابي
طيب 
هنشوف روايه الشخص ده *الي نقل عنه بعض المفسرين*

*هل هي متطابقه مع قصه الايه ( يعني ممكن فعلا تقاس على القصه المذكوره )*
*ونشوف هل متوافقه مع كلام الرسول عليه الصلاه والسلام ولا لا*
*وكمان لازم يحدد من اين اتى بروايته *


*ولو نفذنا الشروط دي هنلاقي ان ولا واحده فيها تنطبق *

*1-فحدث الرسول ينفي وجود انبياء بينه وبين عيسى عليهما الصلاه والسلام*
*2-وقصه الايه تختلف كل الاختلاف عن قصه الكتاب المقدس ورسل المسيح الى انطاكيا *

*3-وشعيب الجبائي لم يحدد من اين اتى بهذه الروايه*

*اذا فهذه الروايه لا تضيف ولا تؤكد شئ*
*اوردها المفسرين للعلم فقط  بأن هناك شخص ( شعيب الجبابي ) يقول كذا وكذا *

*4-بالاضافه الى كل هذا *
*فان الايات لم تشر اي اشار الى اسماء الرسل او انهم رسل للمسيح او ان البلد تسمى انطاكيا او اي شئ من هذا*

*فاين هذا الدليل الذي تتحدث عنه ؟؟؟؟*


*انا اتكلم بكل موضوعيه وبكل عقليه وسردت ادلتي *
*وانت مصر ان تقول المفسرين قالوا!!!*
*المفسرين لم يقولو*
*المفسرين اوردو روايه لشعيب الجبابي التي لا تعنيني في شئ طالكت تم اثبات خطاها من القران والسنه *
*فشعيب الجبابي ليس رسولي الذي انا اؤمن به *


*بل نقذف بالحق على الباطل فيدمغه فإذا هو زاهق ولكم الويل مما تصفون *


----------



## My Rock (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*اخ نور الهدى*
*انا راجعت تفسير الجلالين و تفسير الطبري و لم ارى اي نفي لبولس*
*فنحن نطلب منك تفسير يظهر انه مش بولس و انه شخص اخر*


----------



## Fadie (11 أكتوبر 2006)

> *اخ نور الهدى
> انا راجعت تفسير الجلالين و تفسير الطبري و لم ارى اي نفي لبولس*
> *فنحن نطلب منك تفسير يظهر انه مش بولس و انه شخص اخر*


 
مهو دة اللى عمال اقوله صدقنى يا استاذ ماى روك

هل فى حد قال اسم تانى غير بولس؟

سعد زغلول قال مفيش فايدة


----------



## نور الهدى (12 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> مهو دة اللى عمال اقوله صدقنى يا استاذ ماى روك
> 
> هل فى حد قال اسم تانى غير بولس؟
> 
> سعد زغلول قال مفيش فايدة


 
بجد انا نفسي اعرف عقلك بيفكر ازاي

يبني هو القران  نازل ومعاه ملحق اسمه تفسير ؟؟؟؟

التفسير ده مجهود من العلماء لتوضيح الايات ومعانيها ومرادها

وهذه الايات لم تذكر اسماء للرسل او اسم المدينه او تاريخ الواقعه او اي شئ من هذا وانما ذكرت قصه معينه لثلاثه رسل مع قومهم 
فكل ما ذكر هو قصه ...فما وجه الافداه من اسماء الرسل ؟؟؟

لو كان لها افادة لذكرتها اليات 


*تعرض المفسرين لهذه الايه  بالشرح  وكان منهم من اورد بعض الروايات تصب كلها في خانه ( شعيب الجبابي )*
*وهذا نوع من الاضافه على الايه لان الايه لم تذكر اي اسم لهؤلاء الرسل او اي شئ يدل على اسمهم او طبيعتهم *


وبعضهم اكتفى بما جاء به النص القراني ولم  يورد اي روايات  خارجه عن نص الايات  وهذا هو الصحيح لدينا ...لان المفسر اذا خرج عن تفاصيل الايات واستفاض يجب ان يذكر روايه تعود للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم او احد الصحابه حتى يعتد بروايته
اما ان كانت الروايه لشخص اخر او مصدر اخر  فتخضع للصواب والخطأ   


فشعيب الجبابي ليس مصدري للقران كي اعرف منه من هم هؤلاء الرسل 
من اين اتى بهذه المعلومه
من الرسول عليه الصلاه والسلام؟؟؟
من الصحابه ؟؟؟؟؟

من مدلول الايات ؟؟؟؟؟
اي شخص يقول اي كلمه نصدقه بدون دليل ..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا لا اخذ ديني الا من الرسول عليه الصلاه السلام او القران

*لا اعرف مصدرا لي يسمى شعيب الجبابي* 


دعنا من هذا

هل روايته تنطبق على القصه المذكوره ؟؟؟؟؟
بالفعل لا 


اذا اين عقولكم يا اصحاب العقول 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


عجيب امركم 

عاوزين تقيموا دليل على الايات من كلام شخص!!!!!!!!!!!!

انا اعرف الي يجيب دليل يجيبوا من الايات او من الاحاديث مش من شخص مجهول 



سبحان الله 

*شخص روى روايه وقال هذه قصه فلان*

*واذا رأينا الاحاديث نجد انها تنفيها بالمره*
*واذا قرانا القران نجد ان القصه مختلفه تماما عن الواقعه المذكوره *


اي عقل هذا الذي تفكرون به؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


يعني مثلا اخد راي طه حسين على معنى ايه حتى لو كلامه منافي لكلام الرسول عليه الصلاه والسلام ...ومنافي لمعنى الايات
باي منطق اخذ كلام شخص  بالقهر وافرض كلامه على معاني الايات ونص الاحاديث؟؟؟؟!!!




بل نقذف بالحق على الباطل فيدمغه فإذا هو زاهق ولكم الويل مما تصفون


----------



## Fadie (12 أكتوبر 2006)

طيب يعنى معندكش مصدر يقول شخص تانى غير بولس؟؟؟

بس كدة متشكرين اترك الحوار لغيرك بقى مادام لا يوجد عندك جديد


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2006)

*يا عم صدق رواية  شعيب الجبابي ام لا تصدقها هذا راجع لك*

*في عندك تفسير ثاني ينافي هذا التفسير و يلغي انه بولس؟*

*لا اله الا المسيح... و بعدين في اللف و الدوران!*


----------



## نور الهدى (12 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> *يا عم صدق رواية شعيب الجبابي ام لا تصدقها هذا راجع لك*
> 
> *في عندك تفسير ثاني ينافي هذا التفسير و يلغي انه بولس؟*
> 
> *لا اله الا المسيح... و بعدين في اللف و الدوران!*


اسألك سؤال واتمنى ان تجيبني عليه بكل صراحه
هل تفهم ما اقوله لك ام تتعمد ما تقوله ؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا بقولك الرسول عليه الصلاه والسلام قال كذا
والايات قالت كذا

والقصه منافيه تماما لقصتكم عن رسل المسيح لانطاكيا 
*وانت جايبلي دليل يسمى ( شعيب الجبابي ) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

المفروض ان حجتك تكون مين بالظبط ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!   

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Fadie (12 أكتوبر 2006)

> اسألك سؤال واتمنى ان تجيبني عليه بكل صراحه
> هل تفهم ما اقوله لك ام تتعمد ما تقوله ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> انا بقولك الرسول عليه الصلاه والسلام قال كذا
> ...


 
فى حد قال اى شخص تانى غير بولسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس؟

يابنى متجننييييييييييييييييييش

فى حد قال حاجة تانية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

نعم او لااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ماشىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى؟


----------



## نور الهدى (12 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> فى حد قال اى شخص تانى غير بولسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس؟
> 
> يابنى متجننييييييييييييييييييش
> 
> ...


 
على فكره يا فادي الموضوع بحمد الله  مؤيد بالدلائل  وانا استخدمت الطريقه الاولى وهي 

انا اثبت لك خطأ الروايات من التفاسير التي اقتبستها انت وهي تتلخص في

1- عدم وجود دليل ان الرسول عليه الصلاه والسلام ذكر ذلك بل بالعكس الاحاديث تنفي ذلك
2- القصه المذكوره في الايات تختلف كل الاختلاف عن قصه رسل المسيح
3- لا يوجد اي لمحه او اشاره في الايات للمسيح او رسله او انطاكيا
4- الروايه الوحيده المشتركه في التفاسير التي اقتبستها ان تعود لشخص يسمى شعيب الجبابي 

*وكانت هذه الطريقه هي طريقه مخاطبة العقلاء ....او بمعنى اخر طريقه الحوار المثلى لمن اراد الحوار بحق ...ومن احترم العقل الذي وهبه الله اياه بوضع الادله وتفنيدها وتمييزها *

لكن للاسف 
اتضح لي انكم تقدمون الكبر على الحقيقه ..............................وهذا لا يخفى 

لعلمك يا فادي انا عندي من التفاسير الكثيره التي تنفي نفيا تاما ان هؤلاء الرسل هم رسل المسيح وقد اخرتها لسبب  وهي اظهار حقيقتكم للقارئ وهي المكابره على الحق فقط المكابره والجدال 


انتظر التفاسير  ........لنرى ما تخبؤون من حجج واهيه اخرى لتفتح لكم بابا جديدا للجدال يا اهل الجدال 


*بل نقذف بالحق على الباطل فيدمغه فإذا هو زاهق ولكم الويل مما تصفون*


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> انا بقولك الرسول عليه الصلاه والسلام قال كذا
> والايات قالت كذا
> 
> والقصه منافيه تماما لقصتكم عن رسل المسيح لانطاكيا
> ...


 
رسولك قال ايه يا اخي؟ هل نفى ان الرسول الثالث هو بولس؟

شايفين المسلم و تهربه يا اخوان؟


----------



## Fadie (12 أكتوبر 2006)

> على فكره يا فادي الموضوع بحمد الله مؤيد بالدلائل وانا استخدمت الطريقه الاولى وهي
> 
> انا اثبت لك خطأ الروايات من التفاسير التي اقتبستها انت وهي تتلخص في
> 
> ...


 
انا مستنىىىىىىىىىىىىى

هاتلنا اى تفسيييييييييييييييييييييير يقول انه كان شخص اخر غير بولس



> رسولك قال ايه يا اخي؟ هل نفى ان الرسول الثالث هو بولس؟
> 
> شايفين المسلم و تهربه يا اخوان؟


 
دة رفض اعمى يا استاذ ماى روك

بيرفض و خلاص لمجرد انه مش عايز يقبل ان بولس رسول

لهم اعين ولا يبصرون لهم اذان ولا يسمعون


----------



## نور الهدى (12 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> رسولك قال ايه يا اخي؟ هل نفى ان الرسول الثالث هو بولس؟
> 
> شايفين المسلم و تهربه يا اخوان؟


 
سبحان الله انت بتضحك على نفسك ولا مالك مش فاهم .....
انا برضه الي بترهب 

الدور والباقي على الي كل شويه يعمل اهبل 

يا راجل دنا  موريك الاحاديث وانت رديت عليها .....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

انت مش مكسوف من نفسك ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> واضف الا ما ذكرته من قبل قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( في صحيح مسلم كتاب الفضائل)
> 
> 
> ‏(‏2365‏)‏ حدثني حرملة بن يحيى‏.‏ أخبرنا ابن وهب‏.‏ أخبرني يونس عن ابن شهاب؛ أن أبا سلمة بن عبدالرحمن أخبره؛ أن أبا هريرة قال‏:‏
> ...


 

سبحان الله 
فعمو وصموا !!!!!!

بل نقذف بالحق على الباطل فيدمغه فإذا هو زاهق* ولكم الويل* مما تصفون


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> سبحان الله انت بتضحك على نفسك ولا مالك مش فاهم .....
> انا برضه الي بترهب
> الدور والباقي على الي كل شويه يعمل اهبل
> 
> ...


 
لاحظ يا اخ فادي لهجة الاه نور الهدى كيف تحولت الى الاساءة حيث بدأ القول بأني اهبل و اضحك على نفسي و مش فاهم حاجة, و فوقها لازم اتكسف على نفسي

و السبب واظح انه مزنوق و مش لاقي طريقة يطلع منها!

المهم الاحاديث الي نقلتها (بالرغم عن بعدها عن الموضوع): 





> واضف الا ما ذكرته من قبل قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( في صحيح مسلم كتاب الفضائل)
> 
> 
> ‏(‏2365‏)‏ حدثني حرملة بن يحيى‏.‏ أخبرنا ابن وهب‏.‏ أخبرني يونس عن ابن شهاب؛ أن أبا سلمة بن عبدالرحمن أخبره؛ أن أبا هريرة قال‏:‏
> ...


الاحاديث تذكر انه لا وجود عن انبياء
و ليس رسل فهناك فرق يا عزيزي




> سبحان الله
> فعمو وصموا !!!!!!
> 
> بل نقذف بالحق على الباطل فيدمغه فإذا هو زاهق* ولكم الويل* مما تصفون


 

واظح الاخ اعصابه متوترة... فهو في حال لا يحسد عليه :t33: 

و الان في تفسير ينكر ان الرسول الثالث هو بولس؟


----------



## نور الهدى (12 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> انا مستنىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> 
> هاتلنا اى تفسيييييييييييييييييييييير يقول انه كان شخص اخر غير بولس


افهم من كدا ان لو جبتلك تفسير واحد لعالم من أئمة التفسير *ينفي انه بولس او انهم رسل المسيح ...هتسكت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

يلا عشلان متزعلش 
لحسن المنطق والعقل ما نفعش معاك  خالص !!!!!!


سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Fadie (12 أكتوبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شىء طبيعى يا استاذ ماى روك انه يبتدى يشتم و يسب

يلا يا لايت مستنى التفاسير بتاعتك اللى ذكرت اسماء هؤلاء الرسل


----------



## نور الهدى (12 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> الاحاديث تذكر انه لا وجود عن انبياء
> و ليس رسل فهناك فرق يا عزيزي


 
*انا متهيألي رديت عليك قبل كدا وبردوا مصر تعمل ..... بلاش عشان بتزعل *

وقلت كل رسول نبي وليس كل نبي رسول 
وقلتلك اسال اي طفل في الشارع وهو يقولك 
بس هنعمل ايه
معلش 

وقال ايه انا متوتر!!

والله انتو صعبانين عليا
في كلام بعد الادله العقليه الاربعه الي انا كتبتها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

غير الجدال طبعا 


سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> وقلت كل رسول نبي وليس كل نبي رسول
> وقلتلك اسال اي طفل في الشارع وهو يقولك


 
لا يا عزيزي

النبي الذي يتنبأ و ليس كل الرسل يتنبؤن
و الرسول يرسل لو ينقل الرسالة

يعني في ناس انبياء و هم مش رسل و في ناس رسل و هم ليسوا بأنبياء

لو عندك شئ بدينك يقول ان كل رسول نبي يبقى هات الدليل و اسلم ليك


----------



## Fadie (12 أكتوبر 2006)

> افهم من كدا ان لو جبتلك تفسير واحد لعالم من أئمة التفسير *ينفي انه بولس او انهم رسل المسيح ...هتسكت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 
بتحور الكلام ليه؟؟؟

عايز تفسير يقول اسم الرسول المعزز

و لنرى هل هذا التفسير يقول انه بولس ام غيره


----------



## نور الهدى (13 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> لا يا عزيزي
> 
> النبي الذي يتنبأ و ليس كل الرسل يتنبؤن
> و الرسول يرسل لو ينقل الرسالة
> ...


 
لن اعلق على هذا الكلام حتى لا اطيل الحوار في هذه النقطة طالما هذا هو مفهومك للنبي

ما يعنيني هو المفهوم الاسلامي للنبي والذي من المفروض انك تكون ملم بها اذا اردت الحوار فيما يتعلق بالاسلام فلم ارى جاهلا بشئ يحاور فيه الا اذا كان جدالا 

اقرأ مفهوم النبي والرسول في الاسلام 


الفرق بين النبي والرسول


----------



## نور الهدى (13 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هو باقي الكلام راح فين!!!!!

ما علينا هكتبه تاني وامري لله


الفرق بين النبي والرسول


----------



## نور الهدى (13 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
تقريبا في مشكله في الموقع مش عارف الكلام كله بيروح فين!!!!

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Fadie (13 أكتوبر 2006)

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
> تقريبا في مشكله في الموقع مش عارف الكلام كله بيروح فين!!!!


 
مفيش مشكلة فى الموقع منتا بتكتب اهو


----------



## نور الهدى (13 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> مفيش مشكلة فى الموقع منتا بتكتب اهو


 
لأا ..انا كنت كاتب مشاركه طويله ما ظهرش منها الا اول 3 جمل وخلاص !!!

على العموم هكتبها تاني يا رب ما تروحش

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## نور الهدى (13 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

استكمالا للمشاركات الناقصه 

http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/archive/readArt.php?lang=A&id=13386

الفرق بين النبي والرسول


----------



## نور الهدى (13 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انا عاوز حد يقولي اعمل ايه

كل المشاركه راحت تاني مفيش الا اول سطرين بس فيها الي موجودين !!!!

اكيد في حاجه غلط


سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## نور الهدى (13 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هحاول تاني ممكن يكون الموقع الي انا اقتبست منه هو الي عامل مشكله

ده رد على الفرق بين النبي والرسول 
http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/archive...ang=A&id=13386

http://www.aljawhar.net/11.htm



> بتحور الكلام ليه؟؟؟
> 
> عايز تفسير يقول اسم الرسول المعزز
> 
> و لنرى هل هذا التفسير يقول انه بولس ام غيره


 
على فكره يا فادي ....انت شكلك بقى وحش اوي
لان طريقتك واضحه وهي ( عاند وخلاص) على العموم انت حر بس انت ما بتحسش جوا نفسك انك على باطل بالطريقه دي ؟؟؟!!!!!

*على العموم انا اثبتلك الموضوع بالمقارنه والاستشهاد من الكتاب المقدس ومن الايات والاحاديث واثبات خطأ الروايه ( يعني من الاخر اثبت خطأ ادلتك )*

*بس هنعمل ايه بس!!! على العموم احنا نحب نريح الزبون *

*وانا مش هبعد بعيد عن كتب التفاسير الي انت استشهدت بيها *
*لان لو الموضوع ده فعلا من بحثك انت ( مش ناقله يعني ) كان هيبقى عندك على الاقل ذره عقل تتناقش بيه *
*لكن لانك ناقله وخلاص ...فمش عارف حاجه متهيألك ان الي عامل الموضوع ده عبقري وباحث فز*
*بس خلي بالك الصاعقه الي جايه اني هستشهد من كتب التفاسير الي الموضوع مقتبس منها مما يدل على ( التلفيق و التدليس ) في شبهاتكم العجيبه المضحكه وانكم بتقصوا الكلام وبتاخدوا الي انت عاوزينه وترموا الباقي !!!!*
*ما علينا مش هلومك لان مش انت الي كاتب الموضوع*



بل نقذف بالحق على الباطل فيدمغه فإذا هو زاهق ولكم الويل مما تصفون


----------



## قلم حر (13 أكتوبر 2006)

> *على العموم انا اثبتلك الموضوع بالمقارنه والاستشهاد من الكتاب المقدس ومن الايات والاحاديث واثبات خطأ الروايه ( يعني من الاخر اثبت خطأ ادلتك *


نور ألهدى :
ليس هناك أي قصه عن ألأنبياء أو غيرهم  ( مشتركه حرفيا ) أو ( تخلوا من ألتناقضات ) بين ألديانتين أبدا ................... نحن نقارن ( بألفكره ككل ) للأستدلال عن ألأشخاص !


----------



## نور الهدى (13 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> نور ألهدى :
> ليس هناك أي قصه عن ألأنبياء أو غيرهم ( مشتركه حرفيا ) أو ( تخلوا من ألتناقضات ) بين ألديانتين أبدا ................... نحن نقارن ( بألفكره ككل ) للأستدلال عن ألأشخاص !


 
هل قرأت ادلتي ؟؟؟؟



> _ملخص الامر كله_ :
> 
> *قلت لك سالفا وانفا ان التفسير هو اجتهاد من العالم *
> *لا نقبل منه الا ما اسند الى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم او احد من صحابته الذين شهد لهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بالعلم*
> ...


 
منتظر ردك عليها قبل ان اختمها بقول المفسرين !!!

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون و سلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## قلم حر (13 أكتوبر 2006)

أخاف أن يمتد حوارنا اٍلى ما لا نهايه .......... و يتشعب كثيرا !!
سأوضح كلامي برساله خاصه ................. ألليله .......... باٍذن ألخالق .


----------



## My Rock (14 أكتوبر 2006)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد مع الجميع

لنرى ما جاء في مداخلة الاخ نور الهدى



نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> هحاول تاني ممكن يكون الموقع الي انا اقتبست منه هو الي عامل مشكله
> 
> ...


 
نقلا عن الرابط الاول:

*الفرق بين النبي والرسول *
*اختلف العلماء في التفريق بين معنى النبي والرسول،* على أقوال:
القول الأول: أنهما سواء أي أنهما لفظان مترادفان، واستدلوا بقوله تعالى: { وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول ولا نبي }(الحج:52) فأثبت لهما معاً الإرسال، قالوا: ولا يكون النبي إلا رسولا؛ ولا الرسول إلا نبياً .
ورد هذا القول *بأن الله فرق بين الاسمين، ولو كانا شيئاً واحداً لما حسن تكرارهما في الكلام البليغ.*
القول الثاني: أنهما مفترقان من وجه، ويجتمعان من وجه، قال القاضي عياض:" والصحيح والذي عليه الجماء – الجمع - الغفير أن *كل رسول نبي، وليس كل نبي رسولاً* ". ويدل على ذلك ما رواه الإمام أحمد في المسند، و الحاكم في المستدرك و ابن حبان عن أبي ذر - رضي الله عنه - أنه قال: قلت: يا رسول الله، كم وفاء عدة الأنبياء ؟ قال : ( مائة ألف، وأربعة عشر ألفاً، الرسل من ذلك ثلاثمائة وخمسة عشر جماً غفيراً ) .
إلا أنه وعلى الرغم من اتفاق أصحاب هذا القول على وجود فرق بين النبي والرسول، إلا أنهم اختلفوا في تحديده على أقوال، لعل أرجحها ما ذهب إليه البعض من أن الرسول: من بعث بشرع جديد وأمر بتبليغه، والنبي من أمر بالتبليغ ولكن بشرع من سبقه من الرسل، كحال أنبياء بني إسرائيل الذين كلفوا بتبليغ شريعة موسى عليه السلام .  
قال شيخ الإسلام في كتاب النبوات : " فأولئك الأنبياء يأتيهم وحي من الله بما يفعلونه ويأمرون به المؤمنين الذين عندهم لكونهم مؤمنين بهم، كما يكون أهل الشريعة الواحدة يقبلون ما يبلغه العلماء عن الرسول، وكذلك أنبياء بني إسرائيل يأمرون بشريعة التوراة، وقد يوحي إلى أحدهم وحي خاص في قضية معينة، ولكن كانوا في شرع التوراة كالعالم الذي يفهمّه الله في قضية معنى يطابق القرآن، كما فهّم الله سليمان حكم القضية التي حكم فيها هو وداود، فالأنبياء ينبئهم الله فيخبرهم بأمره ونهيه وخبره، وهم ينبئون المؤمنين بهم ما أنبأهم الله من الخبر والأمر والنهي " أ.هـ .

الخلاصة:

علمائك نفسهم لم يتفقوا على معنى الرسول, فمنهم من قال انهم لفظين مختلفين *ولو كانا شيئاً واحداً لما حسن تكرارهما في الكلام البليغ *فلماذا نكذب الاول و نصدق الاخر؟
*كل رسول نبي، وليس كل نبي رسولاً* بمعنى ان الرسول هو رسول و نبي (لاحظ انه يحمل اللقبين) و ان ليس كل الانبياء هم رسل (لاحظ ان النبي يحمل لقب النبي فقط) فاذا قلنا (بحسب المفهوم الاسلامي) انه لم يأتي نبي بين المسيح و محمد لا يعني انه لم يأتي اي رسول بينهما فالواضح ان النبي هو جزء من الرسول فلو كان قصد محمد انه لم يأتي احد بينه و بين الميح لقال لم يأتي اي رسول بيني و بين المسيح نافيا الرسل و الانبياء
لكن محمد نفى قدوم الانبياء فقط (التي هي جزء من الرسل) فسقوط من لفظة الرسول يبقى اعندنا الرسول الذي هو رسول و نبي, اذن عدم قدوم نبي بين المسيح و محمد (بحسب الاحاديث و ليس الايمان المسيحي) لا يعني عدم وجود رسل

والان الى الادلة:
لو قرأنا سيرة ابن هشام (الجزء الثاني) نرى انه يقول عن ابن اسحق:
[ أسماء رسل عيسى ] 
قال ابن إسحاق : وكان من بعث عيسى ابن مريم http://arabchurch.com/forums/عليه السلام من *الحواريين والأتباع* الذين كانوا بعدهم في الأرض *بطرس الحواري* ، *ومعه بولس وكان بولس من الأتباع ولم يكن من الحواريين* إلى رومية وأندرائس ومنتا إلى الأرض التي يأكل أهلها الناس و*توماس* إلى أرض بابل ، من أرض المشرق وفيلبس إلى أرض قرطاجنة ، وهي إفريقية ويحنس إلى أفسوس ، قرية الفتية أصحاب http://arabchurch.com/forums/الكهفhttp://arabchurch.com/forums/; و*يعقوبس* إلى أوراشلم وهي إيلياء ، قرية بيت المقدس ، وابن ثلماء إلى الأعرابية وهي أرض الحجاز ، وسيمن إلى أرض البربر ; *ويهوذا *، ولم يكن من الحواريين جعل مكان يودس . 

http://sirah.al-islam.com/display.asp?f=hes2713.htm
http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=249&CID=109

ومن الكشاف الجزء الرابع

و ‏"‏ اَلمُرسَلُونَ ‏"‏ رسل عيسى عليه السلام إلى أهلها بعثهم دعاة إلى الحق وكانوا عبدة أوثان‏.‏ 

http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=244&CID=86

و كذلك التفاسير اغلبها تذكر رسل عيسى بعدة مواضع, فهل يعقل مفسر لا يفهم بأبسط الامور بعدم وجود رسل؟ بالطبع لا!

اذن حجتك هذه واهية

و يا ريت تجيبلنا اي تفسير يقول ان الشخص الثالث ليس بولس
يعني هذه المرة العائرة الي نطلب منك
يا عندك فتفضل بها يا اعترف و قول ما عندي دليل!


على فكرة انا سمعت انك قاصر! فيا ريت تتأكد من كلامك قبل ما تفتي

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## نور الهدى (14 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> علمائك نفسهم لم يتفقوا على معنى الرسول, فمنهم من قال انهم لفظين مختلفين *ولو كانا شيئاً واحداً لما حسن تكرارهما في الكلام البليغ *فلماذا نكذب الاول و نصدق الاخر؟
> *كل رسول نبي، وليس كل نبي رسولاً* بمعنى ان الرسول هو رسول و نبي (لاحظ انه يحمل اللقبين) و ان ليس كل الانبياء هم رسل (لاحظ ان النبي يحمل لقب النبي فقط) فاذا قلنا (بحسب المفهوم الاسلامي) انه لم يأتي نبي بين المسيح و محمد لا يعني انه لم يأتي اي رسول بينهما فالواضح ان النبي هو جزء من الرسول فلو كان قصد محمد انه لم يأتي احد بينه و بين الميح لقال لم يأتي اي رسول بيني و بين المسيح نافيا الرسل و الانبياء
> لكن محمد نفى قدوم الانبياء فقط (التي هي جزء من الرسل) فسقوط من لفظة الرسول يبقى اعندنا الرسول الذي هو رسول و نبي, اذن عدم قدوم نبي بين المسيح و محمد (بحسب الاحاديث و ليس الايمان المسيحي) لا يعني عدم وجود رسل
> 
> :


 
هذا هو تفسير بعد تحريف وتأويل النص حسبما شئت ....وتجاهل النص الموجود في الرابط الثاني

لنعد النص مره اخرى وانظر الا ما هو مكتوب بالازرق جيدا 

*الفرق بين النبي والرسول 
**اختلف العلماء في التفريق بين معنى النبي والرسول،* *على أقوال*:
*القول الأول: أنهما سواء أي أنهما لفظان مترادفان،* واستدلوا بقوله تعالى: { وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول ولا نبي }(الحج:52) فأثبت لهما معاً الإرسال، قالوا: ولا يكون النبي إلا رسولا؛ ولا الرسول إلا نبياً .
*ورد هذا القول* *بأن الله فرق بين الاسمين، ولو كانا شيئاً واحداً لما حسن تكرارهما في الكلام البليغ.*
*القول الثاني: أنهما مفترقان من وجه، ويجتمعان من وجه،* قال القاضي عياض:" *والصحيح والذي عليه الجماء – الجمع - الغفير أن* *كل رسول نبي، وليس كل نبي رسولاً* ". ويدل على ذلك ما رواه الإمام أحمد في المسند، و الحاكم في المستدرك و ابن حبان عن أبي ذر - رضي الله عنه - أنه قال: قلت: يا رسول الله، كم وفاء عدة الأنبياء ؟ قال : ( مائة ألف، وأربعة عشر ألفاً، الرسل من ذلك ثلاثمائة وخمسة عشر جماً غفيراً ) .
إلا أنه وعلى الرغم من اتفاق أصحاب هذا القول على وجود فرق بين النبي والرسول، إلا أنهم اختلفوا في تحديده على أقوال، لعل أرجحها ما ذهب إليه البعض من أن الرسول: من بعث بشرع جديد وأمر بتبليغه، والنبي من أمر بالتبليغ ولكن بشرع من سبقه من الرسل، كحال أنبياء بني إسرائيل الذين كلفوا بتبليغ شريعة موسى عليه السلام . 
قال شيخ الإسلام في كتاب النبوات : " فأولئك الأنبياء يأتيهم وحي من الله بما يفعلونه ويأمرون به المؤمنين الذين عندهم لكونهم مؤمنين بهم، كما يكون أهل الشريعة الواحدة يقبلون ما يبلغه العلماء عن الرسول، وكذلك أنبياء بني إسرائيل يأمرون بشريعة التوراة، وقد يوحي إلى أحدهم وحي خاص في قضية معينة، ولكن كانوا في شرع التوراة كالعالم الذي يفهمّه الله في قضية معنى يطابق القرآن، كما فهّم الله سليمان حكم القضية التي حكم فيها هو وداود، فالأنبياء ينبئهم الله فيخبرهم بأمره ونهيه وخبره، وهم ينبئون المؤمنين بهم ما أنبأهم الله من الخبر والأمر والنهي " أ.هـ .

.................................................

اظنه لا يحتاج لتعليق !!!

هناك قولان للعلماء
1- انهما مترادفان ( مردود من علماء اخرين )
2- مجتمعان من جهة ( النبوة)  ومفترقان من جهة ( ان كل رسول لابد وانه نبي ولكن كل نبي ليس بالضروره رسول )
يعني مجرد نفي لفظ النبوه ( المجتمع عليه الطرفين) اكون قد نفيت الطرفين ( من هو نبي ويحمل رساله ( الرسول )  ومن هو نبي ولا يحمل رساله )

*انا لا اعرف كيف شئ بهذه البساطه وعباره واضحه كهذه لا تفهمها *
*وتقول انه لا بد من في الرسول لنكون قد نفينا الاثنان معا !!!!*
*لو قال الرسول عليه الصلاه والسلام ( ليس بيني وبينه رسول ....)*
*فانه من الممكن ان يكون بينهما انبياء ممن هم لم يحملوا الرساله !!!!!*

*اما عندما قال ( ليس بيني وبينه نبي .....)*
*فقد نفي الكل *
*من هو نبي ومعه رساله*
*ومن هو نبي وليس معه رساله *
فالرساله صفه مضافه لبعض الانبياء 
هذا بديهي يا علامه

فقد اكد هذه النقطه العلماء عندما قال نبي قبل موته 
وانه ليس بعدي نبي 

وعندما قالت الايه 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( خاتم النبيين )

خاتم الكل 
اي انه ليس بعده نبي او رسول ( نبي يحمل رساله)

على العموم ليس بغريب ان تفهمها بهذا المنطق  ....
فلس كل الناس نبهاء فمنهم النبيه ومنهم ال.......

...................................................................


> والان الى الادلة:
> لو قرأنا سيرة ابن هشام (الجزء الثاني) نرى انه يقول عن ابن اسحق:
> [ أسماء رسل عيسى ]
> 
> ...




!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ما علاقه هذا بموضوعنا !!!!
هل انا قلت لك ان المسيح ليس له اتباع لتخبرني وتقول لي لا لقد كان له اتباع ؟؟؟!!!!!!

المنفي هنا كون الرسل الذين ذكروا في الايه هم رسل المسيح الى انطاكيا
ولم اقل  انه ليس هناك رسل للمسيح ( فهذه نقطه اخرى ليس مكانها هنا لتناقش )

.............................


> ومن الكشاف الجزء الرابع
> 
> و ‏"‏ اَلمُرسَلُونَ ‏"‏ رسل عيسى عليه السلام إلى أهلها بعثهم دعاة إلى الحق وكانوا عبدة أوثان‏.‏


 
عندما يتعرض المفسر لايه مثل هذه وهي لم يذكر فيها اسم الرسل او المدينه او الزمان الذي بعثوا فيه
لا يمكن له ان يعطينا تفسيرا من عقله المجرد 
فلابد من تفسيره ان يكون بناءا على روايه تعود للنبي عليه الصلاه والسلام او احد الصحابه المشهود لهم بالعلم ك ( بن عمر ) رضي الله عنهما


اما انك تظن ان المفسر نام ورأى في الرؤيه انهم رسل المسيح ؟؟؟؟!!!
او انزل الله عليه جبريل بالوحي يخبره عن امرهم ؟؟؟!!!!

لابد له من روايه 
وهنا لم يذكر المفسر روايه ليعتد بها 

..................
اما في التفاسير الاخرى التي اقتبستوها من قبل كانت عن طريق روايه تعود لشعيب الجبابي وقد تكلمت في هذا كثيرا ولكن ( فعموا وصموا )



> و كذلك التفاسير اغلبها تذكر رسل عيسى بعدة مواضع, فهل يعقل مفسر لا يفهم بأبسط الامور بعدم وجود رسل؟ بالطبع لا!
> 
> اذن حجتك هذه واهية
> 
> ...


 
انا اعلم جيدا ماذا قالته التفاسير وهذا ما سأوريك اياه ولكنك ستحزن عندها كثيرا 

لاني قد اثبتها لك بادله شرعيه ومنطقيه وانت اغلقت عقلك وصممت على ما ( اقتبسته من التفاسير )

ولكن عندما اريك التفاسير ستندم اشد الندم .....لانك ستكون امام ورطه كبيره وهي 

ضيق العقل وضيق الموقف 

*فاني ادعوك لترى ادلتي وتعقلها مره اخرى ( قبل ان تأتيك التفاسير ...سأؤخرها للمشاركه القادمه ان شاء الله*)




> على فكرة انا سمعت انك قاصر! فيا ريت تتأكد من كلامك قبل ما تفتي


 
هههههههههههههههه....على فكره انا مش مستنيك تقولي ..انا الي قلت بنفسي في احد المواضيع بالمنتدى 

وبعدين دي حاجه تعيبك انت مش تعيبني 

لما واحد صغير السن يحاوركم بمنطق قوي وادله قويه في اكثر من موضوع شارك فيه وانتم لا تملكون الا ان تجادلوا !!!!

وهل دينك يقول بأن من هم دون 22 سنه ليس لهم حق الايمان او المعرفه او العقل ...يجب عليهم ان يطيعوا ولا يفكروا ام ماذا

ثانيا انا لا افتي
انا اؤيد كلامي دائما اما بأدله شرعيه او منطقيه فأنا لا اضع الكلام على الغارب 
الدور والباقي على الي بيجادل بدون دليل عقلي ( بيقولي شعيب الجبابي ..وانا اقوله الايات والاحاديث !!!!)
والدور والباقي على الي مش عارف اني لما انفي النبي ولا لما انفي الرسول اكون نفيت الكل ولا مش الكل 
على الرغم من انه ( ليس قاصر ا!!!!!!)




وعلى العموم انا ديني شجع الصغار على القياده وشجع على العقل والتفكير

( افلا تعقلون...افلا تذكرون...اولي الالباب ..اولي  الابصار...الخ )

الامام علي بن ابي طالب اسلم صغيرا 
اسامه بن زيد قاد جيش المسلمين صبيا

من قتل ابي جهل كانا صبيين

...الخ


بل نقذف بالحق على الباطل فيدمغه فإذا هو زاهق ولكم الويل مما تصفون 

​


----------



## نور الهدى (18 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لم يرد احد حتى الان !!

منتظر التعليق قبل وضع الادله من نفس كتب التفسير التي اقتبستم منها 


سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (18 أكتوبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> لم يرد احد حتى الان !!
> 
> ...


 

ابتسم و هدي اعصابك
*لو بطلنا نرد يبقى حنقول خلاص ما عدنا ردود*
*لكن انا في سفر الاسبوع هذا و ما اقدر ارد على المواضيع الطويلة الا بعد انتهاء سفرتي*
*فارجوا ان تكون صبور كما كنا صبورين معك في مواضيع اخرى و تنتظر الرد عن قريب*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## Fadie (18 أكتوبر 2006)

نور الهدى مازلت فى انتظار التفاسير التى قلت انها تحوى اسماء اخرى للرسل غير بولس


----------



## نور الهدى (18 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> ابتسم و هدي اعصابك
> *لو بطلنا نرد يبقى حنقول خلاص ما عدنا ردود*
> *لكن انا في سفر الاسبوع هذا و ما اقدر ارد على المواضيع الطويلة الا بعد انتهاء سفرتي*
> *فارجوا ان تكون صبور كما كنا صبورين معك في مواضيع اخرى و تنتظر الرد عن قريب*
> ...


خذ ما شئت من الوقت انا فقط كنت استفسر لعلكم نسيتم الموضوع !!
اعادك الله سالما من سفرك  ..خذ وقتك كما شئت 

والاخ فادي انا مأجل التفاسير لحين التعليق لان التعليق هيخدمني في الرد القادم ان شاء الله
 فانا لا اخدعك..انا عندي التفاسير فعلا !!

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## نور الهدى (24 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اكمالا للاثباتات الاربعه التي تسد عين الشمس
سأورد تفسير بن كثير الذي بترتم فيه كعادتكم لتثبتوا كلامكم المزيف
بالاضافه الى قول شيخ الاسلام بن تيميه

....................................

تفسير بن كثير الذي بترت منه 
وَاضْرِبْ لَهُمْ مّثَلاً أَصْحَابَ القَرْيَةِ إِذْ جَآءَهَا الْمُرْسَلُونَ * إِذْ أَرْسَلْنَآ إِلَيْهِمُ اثْنَيْنِ فَكَذّبُوهُمَا فَعَزّزْنَا بِثَالِثٍ فَقَالُوَاْ إِنّآ إِلَيْكُمْ مّرْسَلُونَ * قَالُواْ مَآ أَنتُمْ إِلاّ بَشَرٌ مّثْلُنَا وَمَآ أَنَزلَ الرّحْمَـَنُ مِن شَيْءٍ إِنْ أَنتُمْ إِلاّ تَكْذِبُونَ * قَالُواْ رَبّنَا يَعْلَمُ إِنّآ إِلَيْكُمْ لَمُرْسَلُونَ * وَمَا عَلَيْنَآ إِلاّ الْبَلاَغُ الْمُبِينُ 
ويقول تعالى: واضرب يا محمد لقومك الذين كذبوك {مثلاً أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون} قال ابن إسحاق فيما بلغه عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما وكعب الأحبار ووهب بن منبه: إنها مدينة أنطاكية وكان بها ملك يقال له أنطيخس بن أنطيخس وكان يعبد الأصنام, فبعث الله إليه ثلاثة من الرسل, وهم صادق وصدوق وشلوم, فكذبهم, وهكذا روي عن بريدة بن الحصيب وعكرمة وقتادة والزهري أنها أنطاكية, وقد استشكل بعض الأئمة كونها أنطاكية بما سنذكره بعد تمام القصة إن شاء الله تعالى.
.........................
أقرأت روايه بن عباس ( أتعلم من هو بن عباس رضي الله عنه حبر الامه؟؟؟)
لا بولس ولا المسيح عليه السلام ولا هذا القبيل من الكلام الملفق

اقرأ التعليق الذي أورده الامام بعد انتهاء القصه القرانيه

جسد وقد تقدم عن كثير من السلف أن هذه القرية هي أنطاكية, وأن هؤلاء الثلاثة كانوا رسلاً من عند المسيح عيسى بن مريم عليه الصلاة والسلام, كما نص عليه قتادة وغيره, وهو الذي لم يذكر عن واحد من متأخري المفسرين غيره, وفي ذلك نظر من وجوه:
(أحدها) أن ظاهر القصة يدل على أن هؤلاء كانوا رسل الله عز وجل, لا من جهة المسيح عليه السلام كما قال تعالى: {إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون ـ إلى أن قالوا ـ ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين} ولو كان هؤلاء من الحواريين لقالوا عبارة تناسب أنهم من عند المسيح عليه السلام. والله تعالى أعلم, ثم لو كانوا رسل المسيح لما قالوا لهم {إن أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا}.
(الثاني) أن أهل أنطاكية آمنوا برسل المسيح إليهم, وكانوا أول مدينة آمنت بالمسيح, ولهذا كانت عندالنصارى إحدى المدائن الأربعة اللاتي فيهن بتاركة, وهن: القدس لأنها بلد المسيح, وأنطاكية لأنها أول بلدة آمنت بالمسيح عن آخر أهلها, والإسكندرية لأن فيها اصطلحوا على اتخاذ البتاركة والمطارنة والأساقفة والقساوسة والشمامسة والرهابين, ثم رومية لأنها مدنية الملك قسطنطين الذي نصر دينهم وأوطده, ولما ابتنى القسطنطينية نقلوا البترك من رومية إليها, كما ذكره غير واحد ممن ذكر تواريخهم, كسعيد بن بطريق وغيره من أهل الكتاب والمسلمين, فإذا تقرر أن أنطاكية أول مدينة آمنت, فأهل هذه القرية ذكر الله تعالى أنهم كذبوا رسله وأنه أهلكهم بصيحة واحدة أخمدتهم, والله أعلم.
(الثالث) أن قصة أنطاكية مع الحواريين أصحاب المسيح بعد نزول التوراة, وقد ذكر أبو سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه وغير واحد من السلف أن الله تبارك وتعالى بعد إنزاله التوراة لم يهلك أمة من الأمم عن آخرهم بعذاب يبعثه عليهم, بل أمر المؤمنين بعد ذلك بقتال المشركين, ذكروه عند قوله تبارك وتعالى: {ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب من بعد ما أهلكنا القرون الأولى} فعلى هذا يتعين أن هذه القرية المذكورة في القرآن قرية أخرى غير أنطاكية, كما أطلق ذلك غير واحد من السلف أيضاً. أو تكون أنطاكية إن كان لفظها محفوظاً في هذه القصة مدينة أخرى غير هذه المشهورة المعروفة, فإن هذه لم يعرف أنها أهلكت لا في الملة النصرانية ولا قبل ذلك, والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم.
فأما الحديث الذي رواه الحافظ أبو القاسم الطبراني: حدثنا الحسين بن إسحاق التستري, حدثنا الحسين بن أبي السري العسقلاني, حدثنا حسين الأشقر, حدثنا ابن عيينة عن ابن أبي نجيح عن مجاهد عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما, عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «السبق ثلاثة: فالسابق إلى موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام يوشع بن نون, والسابق إلى عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام صاحب يس, والسابق إلى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه» فإنه حديث منكر, لا يعرف إلا من طريق حسين الأشقر, وهو شيعي متروك, والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم بالصواب.
.................................

هذا بالاضافه الى تفسير الطبري والجلالين 
...............................

وهذا كلام شيخ الإسلام في الجواب الصحيح ج1 ص251-255 . . .

# الوجه الخامس أنه ليس في القرآن آية تنطق بأن الحواريين رسل الله بل ولا صرح في القرآن بأنه أرسلهم لكن قال في سورة يس { واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون وجاء من أقصا المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجرا وهم مهتدون ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون أأتحذ من دونه آلهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لا تغن عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولا ينقذون إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون قيل ادخل الجنة قال يا ليت قومي يعلمون بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون يا حسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزءون } (يس : 13-30) .

فهذا كلام الله ليس فيه ذكر أن هؤلاء المرسلين كانوا من الحواريين ولا أن الذين أرسلوا إليهم آمنوا بهم وفيه أن هؤلاء القوم الذين أرسل إليهم هؤلاء الثلاثة أنزل الله عليهم صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون .

وقد ذكر طائفة من المفسرين أن هؤلاء كانوا من الحواريين وأن القرية أنطاكية وأن هذا الرجل اسمه حبيب النجار ثم إن بعضهم يقول إن المسيح أرسلهم في حياته لكن المعروف عند النصارى أن أهل إنطاكية آمنوا بالحواريين واتبعوهم لم يهلك الله أهل إنطاكية .

والقرآن يدل على أن الله أهلك قوم هذا الرجل الذي آمن بالرسل . وأيضا فالنصارى يقولون إنما جاءوا إلى أهل إنطاكية بعد رفع المسيح وأن الذين جاءوا كانوا اثنين لم يكن لهما ثالث قيل أحدهما شمعون الصفا والآخر بولص ويقولون إن أهل إنطاكية آمنوا بهم ولا يذكرون حبيب النجار ولا مجيء رجل من أقصى المدينة بل يقولون إن شمعون وبولص دعوا الله حتى أحيا ابن الملك فالأمر المنقول عند النصارى أن هؤلاء المذكورين في القرآن ليسوا من الحواريين وهذا أصح القولين عند علماء المسلمين وأئمة المفسرين وذكروا أن المذكورين في القرآن في سورة يس ليسوا من الحواريين بل كانوا قبل المسيح وسموهم بأسماء غير الحواريين كما ذكر محمد بن إسحاق قال سلمة بن الفضل كان من حديث صاحب يس فيما حدثني محمد بن إسحاق عن ابن عباس وعن كعب وعن وهب بن منبه أنه كان رجلا من أهل إنطاكية وكان اسمه حبيبا وكان يعمل الحرير وكان رجلا سقيما قد أسرع فيه الجذام وكان منزله عند باب من أبواب المدينة يتاجر وكان مؤمنا ذا صدقة يجمع كسبه إذا أمسى فيما يذكرون فيقسمه نصفين فيطعم نصفه عياله ويتصدق بنصفه وكان بالمدينة التي هو بها مدينة إنطاكية فرعون من الفراعنة يقال له إنطخس بن إنطنخس يعبد الأصنام صاحب شرك فبعث الله إليه المرسلين وهم ثلاثة صادق وصدوق وشلوم فقدم الله إليه وإلى أهل المدينة منهم اثنين فكذبوهما ثم عزز الله بالثالث .

وروى الربيع بن أنس عن أبي العالية في قوله تعالى { واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث } لكي تكون الحجة عليهم أشد فأتوا أهل القرية فدعوهم إلى الله وحده وعبادته لا شريك له فكذبوهم فأتوا على رجل في ناحية القرية في زرع له فسألهم الرجل ما أنتم قالوا نحن رسل رب العالمين ارسلنا إلى أهل هذه القرية ندعوهم إلى عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له قال لهم أتسألون على ذلك أجرا قالوا لا قال فألقى ما في يده ثم أتى أهل المدينة فقال : { يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجرا وهم مهتدون }

وهذا القول هو الصواب وأن هؤلاء المرسلين كانوا رسلا لله قبل المسيح وأنهم كانوا قد أرسلوا إلى إنطاكية وآمن بهم حبيب النجار فهم كانوا قبل المسيح ولم تؤمن أهل المدينة بالرسل بل أهلكهم الله تعالى كما أخبر في القرآن ثم بعد هذا عمرت إنطاكية وكان أهلها مشركين حتى جاءهم من جاءهم من الحواريين فآمنوا بالمسيح على أيديهم ودخلوا دين المسيح .

ويقال إن إنطاكية أول المدائن الكبار الذين آمنوا بالمسيح عليه السلام وذلك بعد رفعه إلى السماء ولكن ظن من ظن من المفسرين أن المذكورين في القرآن هم رسل المسيح وهم من الحواريين وهذا غلط لوجوه :

منها أن الله قد ذكر في كتابه أنه أهلك الذين جاءتهم الرسل وأهل إنطاكية لما جاءهم من دعاهم إلى دين المسيح آمنوا ولم يهلكوا .

ومنها أن الرسل في القرآن ثلاثة وجاءهم رجل من أقصى المدينة يسعى والذين جاءوا من أتباع المسيح كانوا اثنين ولم يأتهم رجل يسعى لا حبيب ولا غيره .

ومنها أن هؤلاء جاءوا بعد المسيح فلم يكن الله أرسلهم وهذا كما أن الله ذكر في القرآن أنه أهلك أهل مدين بالظلة لما جاءهم شعيب وذكر في القرآن أن موسى أتاها وتزوج ببنت واحد منها فظن بعض الناس أنه شعيب النبي وهذا غلط عند علماء المسلمين مثل ابن عباس والحسن البصري وابن جريج وغيرهم كلهم ذكروا أن الذي صاهره موسى ليس هو شعيبا النبي وحكى أنه شعيب عمن لا يعرف من العلماء ولم يثبت عن أحد من الصحابة والتابعين كما بسطناه في موضعه

وأهل الكتاب يقرون بأن الذي صاهره موسى ليس هو شعيبا بل رجل من أهل مدين ومنهم من يقول إنها غير مدين التي أهلك الله أهلها والله أعلم .

وكذلك ذكر المفسرون في المرسلين هل أرسلهم الله أو أرسلهم المسيح قولين :

أحدهما أن الله هو الذي أرسلهم .

قال أبو الفرج ابن الجوزي وهذا ظاهر القرآن وهو مروي عن ابن عباس وكعب ووهب بن منبه قال وقال المفسرون في قوله { إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة } أخذ جبريل بعضادتي باب المدينة وصاح بهم صيحة واحدة فإذا هم ميتون لا يسمع لهم حس كالنار إذا أطفئت وذلك قوله { فإذا هم خامدون } أي ساكنون كهيئة الرماد الخامد .

ومعلوم عند الناس أن أهل إنطاكية لم يصبهم ذلك بعد مبعث المسيح بل آمنوا قبل أن يبدل دينه وكانوا مسلمين مؤمنين به على دينه إلى أن تبدل دينه بعد ذلك ومما يبين ذلك أن المعروف عند أهل العلم أنه بعد نزول التوراة لم يهلك الله مكذبي الأمم بعذاب من السماء يعمهم كما أهلك قوم نوح وعاد وثمود وقوم لوط وفرعون وغيرهم بل أمر المؤمنين بجهاد الكفار كما أمر بني إسرائيل على لسان موسى بقتال الجبابرة وهذه القرية أهلك الله أهلها بعذاب من السماء فدل ذلك على أن هؤلاء الرسل المذكورين في يس كانوا قبل موسى عليه السلام وأيضا فإن الله لم يذكر في القرآن رسولا أرسله غيره وإنما ذكر الرسل الذين أرسلهم هو وأيضا فإنه قال { إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث } فأخبر أنه أرسلهم كما أخبر أنه أرسل نوحا وموسى وغيرهما وفي الآية { قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء } ومثل هذا هو خطاب المشركين لمن قال إن الله أرسله وأنزل عليه الوحي لا لمن جاء رسولا من عند رسول وقد قال بعد هذا { يا حسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزءون } وهذا إنما هو في الرسل الذين جاءوهم من عند الله لا من عند رسله وأيضا فإن الله ضرب هذا مثلا لمن أرسل إليه محمدا يحذرهم أن ينتقم الله منهم كما انتقم من هؤلاء ومحمد إنما يضرب له المثل برسول نظيره لا بمن أصحابه أفضل منهم فإن أبا بكر وعمر وعثمان وعليا أفضل من الحواريين باتفاق علماء المسلمين ولم يبعث الله بعد المسيح رسولا بل جعل ذلك الزمان زمان فترة كقوله { يا أهل الكتاب قد جاءكم رسولنا يبين لكم على فترة من الرسل } وأيضا فإنه قال تعالى { إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا } ولو كانوا رسل رسول لكان التكذيب لمن أرسلهم ولم يكن في قولهم إن أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا شبهة فإن أحدا لا ينكر أن يكون رسل رسل الله بشرا وإنما أنكروا أن يكون رسول الله بشرا وأيضا فلو كان التكذيب لهما وهما رسل الرسول لأمكنهما أن يقولا فأرسلوا إلى من أرسلنا أو إلى اصحابه فإنهم يعلمون صدقنا في البلاغ عنه بخلاف ما إذا كانا رسل الله وأيضا فقوله { إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين } صريح في أن الله هو المرسل ومن أرسلهم غيره إنما أرسلهم ذلك لم يرسلهم الله كما لا يقال لمن أرسله محمد بن عبدالله أنهم رسل الله فلا يقال لدحية بن خليفة الكلبي أن الله أرسله ولا يقال ذلك للمغيرة بن شعبة وعبدالله بن حذافة وأمثالهما ممن أرسلهم الرسول وذلك أن النبي أرسل رسله إلى ملوك الأرض كما أرسل دحية بن خليفة إلى قيصر وأرسل عبدالله بن حذافة إلى كسرى وأرسل حاطب بن أبي بلتعة إلى المقوقس كما تقدم ذكر ذلك .

ومعلوم أنه لا يقال في هؤلاء إن الله أرسلهم ولا يسمون عند المسلمين رسل الله ولا يجوز باتفاق المسلمين أن يقال هؤلاء داخلون في قوله { لقد أرسلنا رسلنا بالبينات } .

فإذا كانت رسل محمد لم يتناولهم اسم رسل الله في الكتاب الذي جاء به فكيف يجوز أن يقال إن هذا الاسم يتناول رسل رسول غيره والمقصود هنا بيان معاني القرآن وما أراده الله تبارك وتعالى بقوله { إذ جاءها المرسلون إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين } . هل مراد الله ورسوله محمد من أرسلهم الله أو من أرسلهم رسوله وقد علم يقينا أن محمد لم يدخل في مثل هذا فمن قال إن محمدا أراد بذلك من أرسله رسول فقد كذب على محمد عمدا أو خطأ . 
.......................................................
فليس بعد الحق الا الضلال المبين

هكذا اكتملت الادله من تفسير ومنطق واحاديث ودلائل الايات وكلام الشيوخ والائمه
...................

هكذا انتهى الامر
فلديكم  الان 4 اثباتات وضف عليها كلام الشيوخ والمفسرين

ولن ادخل في جدال ...فلندع ذو عقل ليحكم على الحوار


سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Fadie (25 أكتوبر 2006)

و عمال تشتم فينا فى منتدى ابن مريم و تقول علينا اغبيا :t32: 

فين ياعم نور التفاسير:a82:


----------



## نور الهدى (27 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> عمال تشتم فينا فى منتدى ابن مريم و تقول علينا اغبيا :t32:
> 
> فين ياعم نور التفاسير:a82:


 
انت ما قريتش الكلام ولا ايه

ده تفسير بن كثير على فكره
والي بعده كلام شيخ الاسلام!!

ضيف ليهم الاثباتات الاربعه الاولى
وتفسير الطبري والجلالين 

يبقى كفايه عليك كدا ..ولا ايه !!!


سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## answer me muslims (29 أكتوبر 2006)

عجبى
ياعنى ييااخ نور حضرتك جى تشكك فى زمه كبار شيوخك لان تفاسيرهم بتودى الاسلام فى داهيه  هل بعد ذالك سوف ناخذ بالهيجى على مذاج المسلم والميجيش على مزاجك نقول عليه سعتها انه شيخ كداب وضلالى وبيخرف وبيجب الكلام من عنده؟


----------



## Fadie (29 أكتوبر 2006)

> انت ما قريتش الكلام ولا ايه
> 
> ده تفسير بن كثير على فكره
> والي بعده كلام شيخ الاسلام!!
> ...


 
لااااااااااااااااااااااا يا نور

طلبى هو اى تفسير يذكر اسماء الرسل و جاءت الاسماء مخالفة لما وضعناه من تفاسير

بس للأسف كل المفسرين اللى ذكروا اسماء اجمعوا على ان الثالث هو بولس


----------



## My Rock (29 أكتوبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> ما علاقه هذا بموضوعنا !!!!
> هل انا قلت لك ان المسيح ليس له اتباع لتخبرني وتقول لي لا لقد كان له اتباع ؟؟؟!!!!!!
> 
> المنفي هنا كون الرسل الذين ذكروا في الايه هم رسل المسيح الى انطاكيا
> ...


 
ما دخل الاتباع في النص يا اخ نور؟ انا بتكلم عن رسل السيد المسيح
فأنت تقول انه لا يوجد رسل بعد السيد المسيح سوى محمد, و انا اتيتك بالدليل من عقيدتك من هم رسل المسيح!!!

اضافة الى ان عدم وجود نبي بين المسيح و محمد لا ينفي وجود رسول بين محمد و المسيح

فليس كل نبي رسول, و لا نسيت؟





> لا يمكن له ان يعطينا تفسيرا من عقله المجرد
> فلابد من تفسيره ان يكون بناءا على روايه تعود للنبي عليه الصلاه والسلام او احد الصحابه المشهود لهم بالعلم ك ( بن عمر ) رضي الله عنهما
> 
> 
> ...


 

عليك نور, يبقى التفسير مش اجتهاد بحسب كلامك هذا!!!

من فمك ادينك!!

..................
اما في التفاسير الاخرى التي اقتبستوها من قبل كانت عن طريق روايه تعود لشعيب الجبابي وقد تكلمت في هذا كثيرا ولكن ( فعموا وصموا )



انا اعلم جيدا ماذا قالته التفاسير وهذا ما سأوريك اياه ولكنك ستحزن عندها كثيرا 

لاني قد اثبتها لك بادله شرعيه ومنطقيه وانت اغلقت عقلك وصممت على ما ( اقتبسته من التفاسير )

ولكن عندما اريك التفاسير ستندم اشد الندم .....لانك ستكون امام ورطه كبيره وهي 

ضيق العقل وضيق الموقف 

*فاني ادعوك لترى ادلتي وتعقلها مره اخرى ( قبل ان تأتيك التفاسير ...سأؤخرها للمشاركه القادمه ان شاء الله*)







> لما واحد صغير السن يحاوركم بمنطق قوي وادله قويه في اكثر من موضوع شارك فيه وانتم لا تملكون الا ان تجادلوا !!!!


 
بصراحة اكتفي بأبتسامة صغيرة :t33: 






> بل نقذف بالحق على الباطل فيدمغه فإذا هو زاهق ولكم الويل مما تصفون


 

يعني بمنتدانا و تلقي الويل علينا؟
لو شاطر تعيدها مرة ثانية و ما تشوف نفسك الا برة المنتدى


----------



## نور الهدى (31 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اظاهر الزعيم طنش مشاركتي الاخيره !!!!



> يعني بمنتدانا و تلقي الويل علينا؟
> لو شاطر تعيدها مرة ثانية و ما تشوف نفسك الا برة المنتدى


 
أنا بختم ردي بايه من القران ....انت زعلان من ايه حد كلمك ؟!!!

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## نور الهدى (31 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> عجبى
> ياعنى ييااخ نور حضرتك جى تشكك فى زمه كبار شيوخك لان تفاسيرهم بتودى الاسلام فى داهيه هل بعد ذالك سوف ناخذ بالهيجى على مذاج المسلم والميجيش على مزاجك نقول عليه سعتها انه شيخ كداب وضلالى وبيخرف وبيجب الكلام من عنده؟


ده جي امتى ده ؟؟!!!
وبيرد على ايه ده؟؟!!
ولا ده الي بيسموه فاصل قصير او فقره اعلانيه ؟!!!

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اظاهر الزعيم طنش مشاركتي الاخيره !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
من قرأنك و لا من اي شئ ثاني, انت بتخاطبني و بتلقي الويل علي اياك و اعادة الكرة 
خليك انسان محب و بلاش انزال الويلات على الاخرين :t33:


----------



## نور الهدى (8 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هل افلستم وبدأت في اصطياد الكلام وطردي ...أم ماذا ؟؟!!!

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (8 نوفمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> هل افلستم وبدأت في اصطياد الكلام وطردي ...أم ماذا ؟؟!!!
> 
> سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


 
ايقافك لاسبوع كان لسبب ثاني خالص جدا انت عارفه
و لا تخاف عمرنا ما راح نفلس :yahoo:


----------



## نور الهدى (8 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لم ترد حتى الان على مشاركتي الاخيره هنا في هذا الموضوع !!!

بالطبع اعرف سبب الطرد وهو عجزكم امامي لا اكثر 

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Fadie (8 نوفمبر 2006)

يا واد يا جااااااااااااامد

فين يا واد انت التفاسير اللى قلت عليها؟؟؟؟؟؟

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بالمناسبة انا سمعت انك عايز تناظر عن الكتاب المقدس؟

الخبر دة صحيح

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## My Rock (8 نوفمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بالطبع اعرف سبب الطرد وهو عجزكم امامي لا اكثر


 
لو عاجزين امامك ليه اوقفنا عضويتك لمدة اسبوع بس؟ ماكان حذفناها اريح لينا؟

تم طردك لانك تحديت اومرالادارة ثلاث مرات و خالفتها و اوقفناك لاسبوع بس, يعني لو عاجزين امامك كان طردناك للابد و مسحنا عضويتك و ريحنا نفسنا...
بس اقولك ايه, خليك عايش في اوهامك دا انت مغلبنا غلابة... مش عارفين نرد عليك لا اسلاميات و لا مسيحيات :t33:


----------



## نور الهدى (15 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> يا واد يا جااااااااااااامد
> 
> فين يا واد انت التفاسير اللى قلت عليها؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
ادي الرد
اقراه كويس
لو معرفتش معنى كلمه ابقى قولي وانا اعرفك لجسن العربي بتاعكوا صفر ...لأ والانجليزي كمان باين!!



> اكمالا للاثباتات الاربعه التي تسد عين الشمس
> سأورد تفسير بن كثير الذي بترتم فيه كعادتكم لتثبتوا كلامكم المزيف
> بالاضافه الى قول شيخ الاسلام بن تيميه
> 
> ...





> بالمناسبة انا سمعت انك عايز تناظر عن الكتاب المقدس؟
> 
> الخبر دة صحيح
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
كويس والله ...انت متابع اهو 
طب ما توريني شطارتك هناك ..ولا فالح في الضحك وبس!!



> لو عاجزين امامك ليه اوقفنا عضويتك لمدة اسبوع بس؟ ماكان حذفناها اريح لينا؟
> 
> تم طردك لانك تحديت اومرالادارة ثلاث مرات و خالفتها و اوقفناك لاسبوع بس, يعني لو عاجزين امامك كان طردناك للابد و مسحنا عضويتك و ريحنا نفسنا...
> بس اقولك ايه, خليك عايش في اوهامك دا انت مغلبنا غلابة... مش عارفين نرد عليك لا اسلاميات و لا مسيحيات :t33:


 
ما ردتش ليه طيب ...ايه الي خلاك تخرج برا الموضوع !!!
رد على المشاركه الاول ...ولا شكلك مسحتها( من عقلك ) ؟؟!!!

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Fadie (15 نوفمبر 2006)

> ادي الرد
> اقراه كويس
> لو معرفتش معنى كلمه ابقى قولي وانا اعرفك لجسن العربي بتاعكوا صفر ...لأ والانجليزي كمان باين!!


 
فين فى التفاسير دى ذكر اسماء الرسل؟؟؟فين فيهم قيل غير بولس؟



> كويس والله ...انت متابع اهو
> طب ما توريني شطارتك هناك ..ولا فالح في الضحك وبس!!


 
هو اللى عايز يشترى دولاب يروح يقف وسط السباكين؟

ولا يروح عند النجارين و يطلب يشترى دولاب؟

عموما انا فى انتظارك لنبدأ المناظرة عن عصمة الكتاب المقدس...موافق؟


----------



## نور الهدى (15 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

دي عشان الي ما بيعرفش يقرا ( منا قلت لو مش عارف تقرا قولي وانا اقرالك )


> تفسير بن كثير الذي بترت منه
> وَاضْرِبْ لَهُمْ مّثَلاً أَصْحَابَ القَرْيَةِ إِذْ جَآءَهَا الْمُرْسَلُونَ * إِذْ أَرْسَلْنَآ إِلَيْهِمُ اثْنَيْنِ فَكَذّبُوهُمَا فَعَزّزْنَا بِثَالِثٍ فَقَالُوَاْ إِنّآ إِلَيْكُمْ مّرْسَلُونَ * قَالُواْ مَآ أَنتُمْ إِلاّ بَشَرٌ مّثْلُنَا وَمَآ أَنَزلَ الرّحْمَـَنُ مِن شَيْءٍ إِنْ أَنتُمْ إِلاّ تَكْذِبُونَ * قَالُواْ رَبّنَا يَعْلَمُ إِنّآ إِلَيْكُمْ لَمُرْسَلُونَ * وَمَا عَلَيْنَآ إِلاّ الْبَلاَغُ الْمُبِينُ
> ويقول تعالى: واضرب يا محمد لقومك الذين كذبوك {مثلاً أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون} قال ابن إسحاق فيما بلغه عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما وكعب الأحبار ووهب بن منبه: إنها مدينة أنطاكية وكان بها ملك يقال له أنطيخس بن أنطيخس وكان يعبد الأصنام, فبعث الله إليه ثلاثة من الرسل, وهم صادق وصدوق وشلوم, فكذبهم, وهكذا روي عن بريدة بن الحصيب وعكرمة وقتادة والزهري أنها أنطاكية, وقد استشكل بعض الأئمة كونها أنطاكية بما سنذكره بعد تمام القصة إن شاء الله تعالى.


 
ينفي بن كثير هذه القصه تماما ان تكون قصه لرسل المسيح ويقول اناها حدثت قبل نزول التوراة



> (أحدها) أن ظاهر القصة يدل على أن هؤلاء كانوا رسل الله عز وجل, لا من جهة المسيح عليه السلام كما قال تعالى: {إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون ـ إلى أن قالوا ـ ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين} ولو كان هؤلاء من الحواريين لقالوا عبارة تناسب أنهم من عند المسيح عليه السلام. والله تعالى أعلم, ثم لو كانوا رسل المسيح لما قالوا لهم {إن أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا}.
> (الثاني) أن أهل أنطاكية آمنوا برسل المسيح إليهم, وكانوا أول مدينة آمنت بالمسيح, ولهذا كانت عندالنصارى إحدى المدائن الأربعة اللاتي فيهن بتاركة, وهن: القدس لأنها بلد المسيح, وأنطاكية لأنها أول بلدة آمنت بالمسيح عن آخر أهلها, والإسكندرية لأن فيها اصطلحوا على اتخاذ البتاركة والمطارنة والأساقفة والقساوسة والشمامسة والرهابين, ثم رومية لأنها مدنية الملك قسطنطين الذي نصر دينهم وأوطده, ولما ابتنى القسطنطينية نقلوا البترك من رومية إليها, كما ذكره غير واحد ممن ذكر تواريخهم, كسعيد بن بطريق وغيره من أهل الكتاب والمسلمين, فإذا تقرر أن أنطاكية أول مدينة آمنت, فأهل هذه القرية ذكر الله تعالى أنهم كذبوا رسله وأنه أهلكهم بصيحة واحدة أخمدتهم, والله أعلم.
> (الثالث) أن قصة أنطاكية مع الحواريين أصحاب المسيح بعد نزول التوراة, وقد ذكر أبو سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه وغير واحد من السلف أن الله تبارك وتعالى بعد إنزاله التوراة لم يهلك أمة من الأمم عن آخرهم بعذاب يبعثه عليهم, بل أمر المؤمنين بعد ذلك بقتال المشركين, ذكروه عند قوله تبارك وتعالى: {ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب من بعد ما أهلكنا القرون الأولى} فعلى هذا يتعين أن هذه القرية المذكورة في القرآن قرية أخرى غير أنطاكية, كما أطلق ذلك غير واحد من السلف أيضاً. أو تكون أنطاكية إن كان لفظها محفوظاً في هذه القصة مدينة أخرى غير هذه المشهورة المعروفة, فإن هذه لم يعرف أنها أهلكت لا في الملة النصرانية ولا قبل ذلك, والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم.
> فأما الحديث الذي رواه الحافظ أبو القاسم الطبراني: حدثنا الحسين بن إسحاق التستري, حدثنا الحسين بن أبي السري العسقلاني, حدثنا حسين الأشقر, حدثنا ابن عيينة عن ابن أبي نجيح عن مجاهد عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما, عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «السبق ثلاثة: فالسابق إلى موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام يوشع بن نون, والسابق إلى عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام صاحب يس, والسابق إلى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه» فإنه حديث منكر, لا يعرف إلا من طريق حسين الأشقر, وهو شيعي متروك, والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم بالصواب.


 
وده كلام شيخ الاسلام والذي يؤكد انهم ليسوا رسل المسيح بالمره 


> وهذا كلام شيخ الإسلام في الجواب الصحيح ج1 ص251-255 . . .
> 
> # الوجه الخامس أنه ليس في القرآن آية تنطق بأن الحواريين رسل الله بل ولا صرح في القرآن بأنه أرسلهم لكن قال في سورة يس { واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون وجاء من أقصا المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجرا وهم مهتدون ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون أأتحذ من دونه آلهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لا تغن عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولا ينقذون إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون قيل ادخل الجنة قال يا ليت قومي يعلمون بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون يا حسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزءون } (يس : 13-30) .
> 
> ...


 
وكفايه على نفسك لحسن الناس بدأت تضحك عليك 
انصحك تقرا الموضوع الي انا كاتبه هناك ( عشان تعرف مدى .....قصدي زكاءك)



> هو اللى عايز يشترى دولاب يروح يقف وسط السباكين؟
> 
> ولا يروح عند النجارين و يطلب يشترى دولاب؟


 
هههههههههه
هو حد قالك تعالى اسألنا واحنا نجوابك
انا بقولك تعالى ناظرني ..مش تعالى وانا اجاوبك !!!!!
ولا خايف تتفضح ..لحسن لو جادلت هناك مش هيسكتولك...انما هنا كله بيداري على كله والبركه في القس الكبير 



> عموما انا فى انتظارك لنبدأ المناظرة عن عصمة الكتاب المقدس...موافق؟


 
انا طلبت مناظره في ( تحريف الكتاب المقدس ) مش في عصمة الكتاب المقدس ...وشتان ما بين الاثنين 

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Fadie (17 نوفمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههه

يابنى فين اسماء الرسل اللى قلت عليهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بعدين انت تدعى ان الكتاب المقدس محرف

افتح موضوع فى الحوارات الثنائية و انا معك و اثبتلى و محدش بيتدخل فى الحوارات الثنائية الا المتحاورين فقط

يلا اثبت ما تدعيه و انا فى انتظارك


----------



## نور الهدى (17 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يابنى فين اسماء الرسل اللى قلت عليهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
شكلك ما بتعرفش تقرا !!!
على العموم انت حر !!...عاوز تصدق كذبه اخترعتوها انتوا حرين !!!....

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Fadie (17 نوفمبر 2006)

> شكلك ما بتعرفش تقرا !!!
> على العموم انت حر !!...عاوز تصدق كذبه اخترعتوها انتوا حرين !!!....


 
يا محترم ضع لى اسماء الرسل من التفسير الذى تقول انه موجود فيهم!!!!!!!!!!1

و بعدين مش عايز تناظر عن الكتاب المقدس ليه و تثبت انه محرف مثلما تقول؟

ولا انت هناك تعمل فيها غضنفر و هنا فار؟؟؟؟؟

يلا انا لسة بعرض عليك المناظرة عن هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام غير محرف

فى انتظارك


----------



## نور الهدى (18 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> يا محترم ضع لى اسماء الرسل من التفسير الذى تقول انه موجود فيهم!!!!!!!!!!


 
المشاركه رقم 206 اقراها كويس
وهتلاقي خط احمر اقرا الي فوقه كويس وركز مين الرواي 

######


----------



## Fadie (19 نوفمبر 2006)

خليك محترم و متقلش ادبك

اتفضل حط اسماء الرسل باحترام و لو معندكش جديد اتفضل نقطنا بسكاتك


----------



## نور الهدى (20 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> خليك محترم و متقلش ادبك
> 
> اتفضل حط اسماء الرسل باحترام و لو معندكش جديد اتفضل نقطنا بسكاتك


ههههههههههههههه
وحيات أغلى حاجه عندك يا سيدي
انا قليت ادبي ؟؟!!!!
انا كل الي قلته اني كتبت المناظره بقالي يومين ...... ولا زعلان اني كسفتك ؟؟!!
يلا معلش ....

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Fadie (20 نوفمبر 2006)

كسفتنى؟

امال لو مكانش لحد دلوقتى مشفناش منك شىء كنت قلت ايه

عموما سنرى من المكسوف فى النهاية


----------



## KEDAR (4 ديسمبر 2006)

لماذا تحذف مشاركنى ؟


----------



## KEDAR (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*حرر من قبل ماي روك مع تحذير*
*اذا اعدت كتابة اي رد تم حذفه من الادارة سيتم معاقبتك اداريا*


----------



## My Rock (4 ديسمبر 2006)

KEDAR قال:


> لماذا تحذف مشاركنى ؟


 

اولا انت لا تتعامل مع اطفال حتى ترجع و تضع مداخلتك من جديد بعد حذفها من الادارة
هذا يسمى عدم حسة و قلة ادب
اذا مشرف حذفلك مشاركة يبقى تتقبل الامر عن يد و انت صاغر, فاهم؟

ردك حذف لان فيه تهجم على السول بولس كما انك دخلت للمسيحيات و الموضوع هو في القرأن


----------



## محب للمسيح (19 مارس 2007)

اناااااااااا مسلم ومعجب جدا بالموضوع ده وفعلا استفدن منه بس رجاء ممكن الاسلوب انتم من زمان بتتميزوا بالادب والاخلاق مع بعضكم ومع الغريب ممكن تراجعوا نفسكوا   وديه نصيحه من محب ليكم مش منتقد ارجوا الانتباه


----------



## محب للمسيح (19 مارس 2007)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## ليس الغريب (20 مارس 2007)

محب للمسيح قال:


> نور الهدى قال:
> 
> 
> > بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ...


----------



## محب للمسيح (20 مارس 2007)

ليس الغريب قال:


> محب للمسيح قال:
> 
> 
> > نور الهدى قال:
> ...


----------



## الكون (20 مارس 2007)

BIG_BOSS_4_ALL قال:


> *تحية طيبة للعزيز ماي روك  *
> *لي سؤال  بسيط  للاصدقاء من  المسيحين وهو *
> 
> * هل  بولس الرسول  صاحب الاربعة عشرة رسالة مذكور بالقران ؟؟؟؟ *
> ...




شوور مش مذكور فى القران  واى كلام قالوه الاخوة المسيحيين ضعيف جدا وكلها خزعبلات وكلام عقيم جدا


----------



## My Rock (20 مارس 2007)

الكون قال:


> شوور مش مذكور فى القران واى كلام قالوه الاخوة المسيحيين ضعيف جدا وكلها خزعبلات وكلام عقيم جدا


 
شكلك لسة قارية الرد الاول, طيب اقري الرد الثاني و تعالي علقي... :yahoo:


----------



## vitalevel (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال  بسيط  هل  بولس الرسول  مذكور بالقران ؟*

طب لما هو بيستشهد بالقرآن أن بولس رسول فلماذا لا يستشهد به أن عيسى بشر
أنه ليس اله
أم لا تقربوا الصلاة


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال  بسيط  هل  بولس الرسول  مذكور بالقران ؟*



vitalevel قال:


> طب لما هو بيستشهد بالقرآن أن بولس رسول فلماذا لا يستشهد به أن عيسى بشر
> أنه ليس اله
> أم لا تقربوا الصلاة


 
قرأنك لا نعترف به و لا نشتريه بفلس
الي طرح الموضوع هو مسلم و احنا ردينا عليه

_ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات_


----------



## مبارز (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال  بسيط  هل  بولس الرسول  مذكور بالقران ؟*

احزر من  ان تكرر مشاركة فيها سخرية او اساءة مرة اخرى 
Athanasius


----------



## duosrl (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال  بسيط  هل  بولس الرسول  مذكور بالقران ؟*

نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم. آمين


----------



## holy cross (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال  بسيط  هل  بولس الرسول  مذكور بالقران ؟*

من وجهة نظري أن بولس الرسول لم تطله يد الشعوذه


----------



## الحوت (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سؤال  بسيط  هل  بولس الرسول  مذكور بالقران ؟*

*


الكون قال:



			شوور مش مذكور فى القران  واى كلام قالوه الاخوة المسيحيين ضعيف جدا وكلها خزعبلات وكلام عقيم جدا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا زميلتنا العزيزة ليس معنى عدم ذكر اسم بولس بالقران انه ليس برسول ..!!!
فالقران لم يذكر اسم اي احد من الحوارين نهائيا ...

 بل لم يحدد حتى اسماء زوجات محمد .. ولا ذكر اسماء اي من صحابته , سوى غــــلامه الذليل زيد !!!!!!

فهل هذا يعني ان المغيرة بن شعبة مثلاً لم يكن من صحابة محمد !!!؟؟؟؟

فالقران ... مجرد : صفر من عشرة في التاريخ !!!!!!!!!

فعدم ذكر اسم بولس وعدم ذكر اسم الحوارين في القران ليس معناه انه لا وجود لهم او انهم ليس لهم اسماء ..

وان من بينهم بولس !

كما اجمع مفسري القرآن وبعض الصحابة الكبار مثل ابن عباس ( ترجمان القرآن وحبر الامة ) ...

فهناك انبياء ورسل لم يقصصهم رب محمد عليه !

{ وَرُسُلًا قَدْ قَصَصْنَاهُمْ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَرُسُلًا لَمْ نَقْصُصْهُمْ عَلَيْكَ وَكَلَّمَ اللَّهُ مُوسَى تَكْلِيمًا }​

فلو طالبناكم بأن تفتحوا سورة النور .. وتقرأوا لنا ما ورد فيها حول حادثة تسمى عندكم بحادثة " الأفك " !
وسألناكم .. بمن المقصود بتلك الحادثة ..؟؟؟
ومن هي المرأة التي أتهمت ..؟؟؟!!!

فإن قلتم عائشة ..
قلنا لكم : كذبتم !

فإن اسمها غير مذكور ابداً ولا حتى بالتلميح في هذه السورة ولا في غيرها من السور !!!!!!

فلربما تكون مارية القبطية ...؟
الم تتعرض هي ايضاً الى حادثة شبيهة لما تعرضت له عائشة ..؟؟؟

الا يوجد هناك فريق من الشيعة المسلمين .. يقولون بأن السيدة بطلة حادث الافك هي مارية القبطية ..؟؟!!!

اذن اشمعنى تؤكدون بأن عائشة مذكورة في القرآن في حادثة الافك في سورة النور ..
وتهيجون وتثورون ضد بولس الرسول وبأنه ليس المقصود في سورة يس من ضمن الرسل بحجة ان اسمه " مش مكتوب " !!!!!!!!!

لو أصريتم على هذه اللولبية .. سنصر على ان عائشة غير مذكورة في حادث الافك ..!!!!!!!!

وان اردتي المزيد من الامثله انا جاهز :smile02

فيا زميلتنا العزيزة ..

جميع القائلين ان " قرية " الرسل الثلاثة هي " انطاكية "  ..
 كانوا " جميع المفسرين " !

لنقرأ ما قاله القرطبي :


" وَاضْرِبْ لَهُمْ مَثَلًا أَصْحَابَ الْقَرْيَةِ إِذْ جَاءَهَا الْمُرْسَلُونَ

خِطَاب لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ , أُمِرَ أَنْ يَضْرِب لِقَوْمِهِ مَثَلًا بِأَصْحَابِ الْقَرْيَة هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَة هِيَ أَنْطَاكِيَة فِي قَوْل جَمِيع الْمُفَسِّرِينَ فِيمَا ذَكَرَ الْمَاوَرْدِيّ ."

( الجامع لاحكام القران – القرطبي )


وايضاً :

قوله عز وجل: { وَاضْرِبْ لَهُم مَّثَلاً أَصْحَابَ الْقَرْيَةِ إذْ جَآءَهَا الْمُرْسَلُونَ } هذه القرية هي أنطاكية من قول جميع المفسرين.

(تفسير النكت والعيون- الماوردي )

وايضاً :

"قوله عز وجل: { واضرب لهم مثلاً } يعني صف لهم شبهاً مثل حالهم من قصة { أصحاب القرية } يعني أنطاكية { إذ جاءها المرسلون } يعني رسل عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام."

(تفسير لباب التأويل في معاني التنزيل/ الخازن )

وايضاً :

" وقوله تعالى أصحابَ القريةِ بدلٌ منه بتقديرِ المضافِ أو بـيانٌ له والقريةُ أنطاكيِّةُ { إِذْ جَاءهَا ٱلْمُرْسَلُونَ } بدلُ اشتمالٍ من أصحابَ القريةِ وهم رُسلُ عيسى عليه السَّلامُ إلى أهلِها ونسبةُ إرسالِهم إليهِ تعالى في قولِه:
{ إِذْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمُ ٱثْنَيْنِ } بناء على أنَّه كان بأمره تعالى لتكميلِ التَّمثيلِ وتتميم التَّسليةِ وهما يحيـى وبُولس، وقيل غيرُهم"

(تفسير إرشاد العقل السليم إلى مزايا الكتاب الكريم/ ابو السعود )

وايضاً :

" واضرب لهم مثلاً مثل أصحاب القرية أي أنطاكية، أي اذكر لهم قصة عجيبة قصة أصحاب القرية، والمثل الثاني بيان للأول. وانتصاب { إِذْ } بأنه بدل من { أَصْحَـٰبَ ٱلقَرْيَةِ } { جَآءَهَا ٱلْمُرْسَلُونَ } رسل عيسى عليه السلام إلى أهلها بعثهم دعاة إلى الحق وكانوا عبدة أوثان".

(تفسير مدارك التنزيل وحقائق التأويل- النسفي )

وايضاً :

" والقرية انطاكية. { إِذْ جَاءَهَا ٱلْمُرْسَلُونَ } بدل من أصحاب القرية، و { ٱلْمُرْسَلُونَ } رسل عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام إلى أهلها وإضافته إلى نفسه في قوله:
{ إِذْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمُ ٱثْنَيْنِ }.."

(تفسير انوار التنزيل واسرار التأويل-البيضاوي )

وايضاً :

" والقرية: أنطاكية، فلا خلاف في قصة أصحاب القرية."

(تفسير البحر المحيط/ ابو حيان )​
اذن ابو حيان يؤكد ان لا خلاف في قصة اهل القرية وبأنها انطاكية !!!!

ومن التفاسير لشيوخ حديثين نقرأ :

"والقرية كما روى عن ابن عباس. وبريدة. وعكرمة انطاكية، وفي «البحر» إنها هي بلا خلاف."

(تفسير روح المعاني- الالوسي )

اذن هي انطاكية " بلا خلاف " !!!

وايضاً تفسير معاصر آخر :

"و { القرية } قال المفسرون عن ابن عباس: هي (أنطاكية) وهي مدينة بالشام متاخمة لبلاد اليونان.
والمرسلون إليها قال قتادة: هم من الحواريين بعثهم عيسى عليه السلام وكان ذلك حين رُفِع عيسى. وذكروا أسماءهم على اختلاف في ذلك."

(تفسير التحرير والتنوير- ابن عاشور )

وايضاً :

"فيقول: اذكر لقومك أيها النبي قصةَ أهل قريةِ انطاكية لمّا أرسلنا إليهم الرسلَ لهدايتهم.... أرسلنا اليهم رسولَين اثنين، فكذّبوهما، فوّيناهما بثالثٍ وقالوا لهم: لقد أرسلَنا الله إليكم، فقال اهل القرية لهم: ما أنتم الا بشرٌ مثلنا وليس لكم علينا مَزِية، وما أنزل الرحمنُ إليكم شيئا، ولا أمَرَكم بشيء، وما انتم الا كاذبون."

(تفسير تيسير التفسير- القطان)



ولنقرأ ايضا كيف ان انطاكية تحوي مسجد المدعو" حبيب " !

" انطاكية ........
وبها مسجد حبيب النجار صاحب يونس رحمة الله عليه الذي قال‏:‏ يا ليت قومي يعلمون بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين‏.‏ 
فلما قتلوه اهلكهم الله تعالى بصيحة وكان بانطاكية مؤمنون وكفار فالصيحة ما ايقظت المؤمنين عن نومهم واهلكت الكفار كما قال تعالى‏:‏ ان كانت الا صيحة واحدة فاذا هم خامدون‏.‏ 
ومسجد حبيب في وسط سوق انطاكية فيه قبره يزور الناس وبها قبر يحيى بن زكرياء عليه السلام‏.‏ "​
(  آثار البلاد وأخبار العباد  )​
والصحابي الجليل ابن عباس قد قال بأن القرية انطاكية !!! 

فهل تجرؤ يا مسلم على ان تتهم ابن عباس بانه اقتبس من الاسرائيليات !!؟؟؟

لنقرأ حول هذا الصحابي الكبير :

و" كان من منهج ابن عباس في تفسيره لكتاب الله أن يرجع إلى ما سمعه من رسول الله، وما سمعه من الصحابة، فإن لم يجد في ذلك شيئاً اجتهد رأيه، وهو أَهْلٌ لذلك، وكان - رضي الله عنه - يرجع أحيانًا إلى أخبار أهل الكتاب، ويقف منها موقف الناقد البصير، والممحِّص الخبير، فلا يقبل منها إلا ما وافق الحق، ولا يُعوِّل على شيء وراء ذلك .


http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/archive/readArt.php?lang=A&id=33974

اذن كبار الصحابة والتابعين ومفسري القرآن قد اجمعوا على ان القرية هي انطاكية وان الرسل هم رسل المسيح ومن بينهم بولس ..

وان كانوا نقلوا اسماءهم من الانجيل ..
فما نقلوه هو صحيح .. 

لانه كما يقولون هم عن الصحابة وابن عباس بالتحديد انه كان لا ينقل الا ما وافق الحق ( بالنسبة عندهم بالطبع ) !!

فهل تستطيعون تكذيب اقوال هذا الجمع الغفير من المفسرين والصحابة والتابعين الذين فسروا بأن القرية هي انطاكية والرسل هم رسل المسيح ..!

ويكفي ان محمد لم يعترض باي اعتراض على الرسول بولس ..
اذن لا اعتراض منطقي ينهض ضد ما اجمع عليه المفسرين والصحابة وعلى رأسهم ابن عم محمد ابن عباس  ..!!!


ادعو  لكي بالاستقرار النفسي :t23:
*


----------



## KAN ZMAAAN (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سؤال  بسيط  هل  بولس الرسول  مذكور بالقران ؟*

عزيزي الفاضل / My Rock سلام ونعمة وحكمة من المسيح ربنا وإلهنا وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب ... يدوم فمك الذهبي للرد على هؤلاء البسطاء ولا أقول ( الجهلاء ) ربنا يحميك آميييييييين .


----------



## قناص (22 نوفمبر 2009)

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يابنى يا حبيبى هات اى مصدر يقول انه شخص غير بولس
> 
> ...



أولاً يا سيد فادي كل أقوال المفسرين كانت: "قيل" و "قال" وليس هناك تأكيد على أنه بولس بل ربما يكون شمعون الصفا أو شلوم. اقرأ جيداً:




> *{ بثالث }* لدلالة ما قبله عليه ولأن المقصود ذكر المعزز به .
> وهو على ما روى عن ابن عباس* شمعون الصفا* ويقال سمعنان أيضا ، وقال وهب وكعب : *شلوم* وعند شعيب الجبائي *بولص* بالصاد وبعضهم يحكيه بالسين
> 
> *[تفسير الألوسي -  روح المعاني في تفسير القرآن العظيم والسبع المثاني]*


واقرأ أيضاً:



> *قيل* واسم الاثنين يوحنا وشمعون. *وقيل* أسماء الثلاثة *صادق ومصدوق وسلموم* قاله  ابن جرير  وغيره. *وقيل سمعان ويحيى وبولس* فعززنا بثالث قرأ الجمهور بالتشديد، وقرأ أبو بكر عن عاصم بتخفيف الزاي. قال الجوهري فعززنا يخفف ويشدد: أي قوينا وشددنا فالقراءتان على هذا بمعنى. وقيل التخفيف بمعنى غلبنا وقهرنا، ومنه وعزني في الخطاب والتشديد بمعنى قوينا وكثرنا. *قيل وهذا الثالث هو شمعون*. *وقيل غيره* فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون أي قال الثلاثة جميعاً، وجاءوا بكلامهم هذا مؤكداً لسبق التكذيب للإثنين. والتكذيب لهما تكذيب للثالث، لأنهم أرسلوا جميعاً بشيء واحد، وهو الدعاء إلى الله عز وجل، وهذه الجملة مستأنفة جواب سؤال مقدر، كأنه قيل: ما قال هؤلاء الرسل بعد التعزيز لهم بثالث؟.
> 
> *[تفسير فتح القدير]*


*http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/archive/showayatafseer.php?swrano=36&ayano=14&tafseerno=8

خالص تحياتي 
*


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل قناص 


هل معنى كلامك ان المفسرين لا يمكن الاخذ بكلامهم في حالة تعارض واختلاف اقوالهم بينهم وبين بعض ؟؟؟ او في حالة ان كلامهم ( قيل وقال ) ؟؟؟


هات لي آية قرآنية واحدة لا تبدأ بالقول : واختلف المفسرون حول هذه الآية ؟؟
او تفسير لا ينقل بناء على ( قيل وقال ) !!!


اذا فكل التفسيرات متناقضة ومتخالفة ولا يعمل بها !!!


----------



## لبناني مسلم (22 نوفمبر 2009)

يا إخوة لا أكاد أصدق مدى الإساءات للإسلام في هذا الموضوع لا أعرف إن كان غيره يحوي مثله... لقد قالت إحدى المسلمات كلاما غير لائق... فنعتها بالأخلاق المحمدية... لا أعرف هل العالم المسيحي الآن هو يمثل خلق المسيح... هل الحروب والقتل تحت اسم المسيح تدل على محبة المسيح... هل الشذوذ والفسق والزنى المستشري في الغرب هو الخلق المسيحي... فما دخل الرسول الأكرم صلى الله عليه وآله بأخلاق مسلم عادي... إن كان هذا قياسكم فكما قال المسيح:لا تدينوا لئللا تدانو. فإنكم بالدينونة التي بها تدينون تدانون وبالكيل الذي به تكيلون يكال لكم (لو 6: 37-42) ... فإن كنت سأكيل بنفس المكيال فردودكم عليها كانت الخلق المسيحي... وحاشا للمسيح أن تكون خلقه هذه!!

بالنسبة لبولس... لا لم يكن بولس بل شمعون:

بحث روائي​ 
في المجمع، قالوا: بعث عيسى رسولين من الحواريين إلى مدينة أنطاكية فلما قربا من المدينة رأيا شيخا يرعى غنيمات له و هو حبيب صاحب يس فسلما عليه فقال الشيخ لهما: من أنتما؟ قالا: رسولا عيسى ندعوكم من عبادة الأوثان إلى عبادة الرحمن فقال: أ معكما آية؟ قالا نعم نحن نشفي المريض و نبرىء الأكمه و الأبرص بإذن الله تعالى فقال الشيخ: إن لي ابنا مريضا صاحب فراش منذ سنين قالا: فانطلق بنا إلى منزل نتطلع حاله فذهب بهما فمسحا ابنه فقام في الوقت بإذن الله تعالى صحيحا ففشا الخبر في المدينة و شفى الله على أيديهما كثيرا من المرضى. و كان لهم ملك يعبد الأصنام فأنهي الخبر إليه فدعاهما فقال لهما: من أنتما؟ قالا: رسولا عيسى جئنا ندعوك من عبادة ما لا يسمع و لا يبصر إلى عبادة من يسمع و يبصر. قال الملك: و لنا إله سوى آلهتنا؟ قالا: نعم من أوجدك و آلهتك. قال: قوما حتى أنظر في أمركما فأخذهما الناس في السوق و ضربوهما. قال وهب بن منبه: بعث عيسى هذين الرسولين إلى أنطاكية فأتياها و لم يصلا إلى ملكها و طالت مدة مقامهما فخرج الملك ذات يوم فكبرا و ذكرا الله فغضب الملك و أمر بحبسهما و جلد كل واحد منهما مائة جلدة. فلما كذب الرسولان و ضربا، بعث عيسى شمعون الصفا رأس الحواريين على أمرهما لينصرهما فدخل شمعون البلد متنكرا فجعل يعاشر حاشية الملك حتى أنسوا به فرفعوا خبره إلى الملك فدعاه و رضي عشرته و أنس به و أكرمه. ثم قال له ذات يوم: أيها الملك بلغني أنك حبست رجلين في السجن و ضربتهما حين دعواك إلى غير دينك فهل سمعت قولهما؟ قال الملك: حال الغضب بيني و بين ذلك. قال: فإن رأى الملك دعاهما حتى نتطلع ما عندهما. فدعاهما الملك فقال لها شمعون: من أرسلكما إلى هاهنا؟ قالا: الله الذي خلق كل شيء لا شريك له. قال: و ما آتاكما؟ قالا: ما تتمناه، فأمر الملك حتى جاءوا بغلام مطموس العينين و موضع عينيه كالجبهة فما زالا يدعوان الله حتى انشق موضع البصر فأخذا بندقتين من الطين فوضعا في حدقتيه فصارتا مقلتين يبصر بهما فتعجب الملك ثم قال شمعون للملك: أ رأيت لو سألت إلهك حتى يصنع صنيعا مثل هذا؟ فيكون لك و لأهلك شرفا. فقال الملك: ليس لي عنك سر إن إلهنا الذي نعبده لا يضر و لا ينفع. ثم قال الملك للرسولين: إن قدر إلهكما على إحياء ميت آمنا به و بكما. قالا: إلهنا قادر على كل شيء فقال، الملك إن هاهنا ميتا مات منذ سبعة أيام لم ندفنه حتى يرجع أبوه و كان غائبا فجاءوا بالميت و قد تغير و أروح فجعلا يدعوان ربهما علانية و جعل شمعون يدعو ربه سرا فقام الميت و قال لهم إني قد مت منذ سبعة أيام و أدخلت في سبعة أودية من النار و أنا أحذركم ما أنتم فيه فآمنوا بالله فتعجب الملك، فلما علم شمعون أن قوله أثر في الملك دعاه إلى الله فآمن و آمن من أهل مملكته قوم و كفر آخرون.
قال: و قد روى مثل ذلك العياشي بإسناده عن الثمالي و غيره عن أبي جعفر و أبي عبد الله عليه السلام إلا أن في بعض الروايات: بعث الله الرسولين إلى أهل أنطاكية ثم بعث الثالث و في بعضها أن عيسى أوحى الله إليه أن يبعثهما ثم بعث وصيه شمعون ليخلصهما، و أن الميت الذي أحياه الله بدعائهما كان ابن الملك و أنه قد خرج من قبره ينفض التراب عن رأسه فقال له: يا بني ما حالك؟ قال: كنت ميتا فرأيت رجلين ساجدين يسألان الله تعالى أن يحييني. قال: يا بني فتعرفهما إذا رأيتهما؟ قال: نعم فأخرج الناس إلى الصحراء فكان يمر عليه رجل بعد رجل فمر أحدهما بعد جمع كثير فقال: هذا أحدهما. ثم مر الآخر فعرفهما و أشار بيده إليهما فآمن الملك و أهل مملكته.​ 


وأخيرا... الرسولين في سورة ياسين والتعزيز بالثالث لا يدل على أن حكم هذه الرسل هو حكم الرسول المرسل من الله أي النبي... فهؤلاء رسل نبي الله عيسى ابن مريم... عيسى ابن مريم رسول من عند الله وحكمه أنه معصوم ولا يخطئ... أما تلامذة المسيح وهم رسله إلى الناس فليس لهم حكمه وإلا لكان يهوذا الإسخريوطي رسولا بمعنى النبوة...​ 

**************
ارجو الالتزام بالموضوع فقط 
المشرف


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 نوفمبر 2009)

لبناني مسلم قال:


> وأخيرا... الرسولين في سورة ياسين والتعزيز بالثالث لا يدل على أن حكم هذه الرسل هو حكم الرسول المرسل من الله أي النبي... فهؤلاء رسل نبي الله عيسى ابن مريم... عيسى ابن مريم رسول من عند الله وحكمه أنه معصوم ولا يخطئ... أما تلامذة المسيح وهم رسله إلى الناس فليس لهم حكمه وإلا لكان يهوذا الإسخريوطي رسولا بمعنى النبوة...​


 

الاخ الفاضل :

اولا : الآية القرآنية تقول ان الكلام على لسان الله نفسه ، 

ثانيا: مرة اخرى انت اعتمدت على اقوال بعض المفسرين وتجاهلت البعض الآخر 
فكيف تفسر اقوال المفسرين المسلمين الذين قالوا بان الثالث هو بولس ؟؟؟
هل نحن من وضع هذه التفسيرات ام المسلمين الذي قاموا بتفسير القرآن انفسهم ؟؟؟ هؤلاء من قاموا بتفسير القرآن كله وتقبل منهم تفسيراتهم ، فلماذا في هذا التفسير تحديدا تقول انهم مخطئون ؟؟

كيف لك ان تعرف الخطأ والصواب في هذا التفسير لانه لا يوافق هواك ، ثم تعرف منهم هم الخطأ والصواب فيما لا تعرفه من التفسير ؟؟

بعض المنطق والعقلانية رجاء


----------



## قناص (22 نوفمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> الاخ الفاضل قناص
> 
> 
> هل معنى كلامك ان المفسرين لا يمكن الاخذ بكلامهم في حالة تعارض واختلاف اقوالهم بينهم وبين بعض ؟؟؟ او في حالة ان كلامهم ( قيل وقال ) ؟؟؟
> ...



لقد تحدث الشيخ العثيمين عن الاختلاف الوارد في التفسير، فقال:

الثاني :* اختلاف في اللفظ والمعنى* ، والآية تحتمل المعنيين لعدم التضاد بينهما ، فتحمل الآية عليهما ، وتفسر بهما ، ويكون الجمع بين هذا الاختلاف أن كل واحد من القولين ذكر على وجه التمثيل ، لما تعنيه الآية أو التنويع ، مثاله قوله تعالى : (واتل عليهم نبأ الذي آتيناه آياتنا فانسلخ منها فأتبعه الشيطان فكان من الغاوين) (الأعراف:175) (ولو شئنا لرفعناه بها ولكنه أخلد إلى الأرض واتبع هواه (الأعراف:176) قال ابن مسعود : *هو رجل من بني إسرائيل ، وعن ابن عباس أنه : رجل من أهل اليمن ، وقيل : رجل من أهل البلقاء.*
*والجمع بين هذه الأقوال :* أن تحمل الآية عليها كلها ، لأنها تحتملها من غير تضاد ، ويكون كل قول ذكر على وجه التمثيل


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع له صله*

*بولس الرسول بالمراجع الاسلامية*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 نوفمبر 2009)

قناص قال:


> قال ابن مسعود : *هو رجل من بني إسرائيل ، وعن ابن عباس أنه : رجل من أهل اليمن ، وقيل : رجل من أهل البلقاء.*
> *والجمع بين هذه الأقوال :* أن تحمل الآية عليها كلها ، لأنها تحتملها من غير تضاد ، ويكون كل قول ذكر على وجه التمثيل


 
الاخ الفاضل قناص 

لقد قمت بعد جهد بتفسير الماء بانه الماء
لقد اقريت وجود الاختلاف بين المفسرين ، وهذا شيء واضح سواء اقريت به ام لم تقر .

ولكن سؤالي لك انك قمت باخذ واحد من التفسيرات وتركت الاخر ، ونحن اخذنا عن بعض المفسرين قولهم ان الرسول هو بولس .

هل اخطأنا اذا اتينا بكلام من عند مفسريكم ؟؟؟ وهل تستطيع ان تخطيء من قال من المفسرين بان الرسول هو بولس ؟؟؟

وهل نترك من ذكر بولس بالاسم ، لنأخذ كلام واحد من المفسرين لم يعرف اهو رجل من كذا او من كذا او من كذا ولم يعرف اسمه ؟؟؟


----------



## قناص (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*المختصر:* لم يؤكد أحد من المفسرين أنه بولس، لذالك لا تصح استشهادات المسيحيين على إنه رسول من عند الله والأولى إثبات ذالك من كتابهم. لقد ورد *اسم بولس* على إنه سجن في جنهم! فكيف يكون بولس رسول من عند الله ويكون أسمه أسم سجن في جنهم؟! 
*
ويبقى السؤال:* *هل يستطيع أحد أن يثبت صحة رواية أن الرسول المقصود هو بولس بسند صحيح أم لا؟* هذا هو الفيصل وليس التفسير وتناقضه كما يقول البعض؟ ألا يوجد في المسيحية أقوال مختلفة للآباء في تفسير نص من الكتاب المقدس أم لا؟ بالتأكيد يوجد والفيصل هو إثبات أي قول هو الصحيح أو إجماع كل الأقوال على إنها صحيحة. 

في أنتظار New_Man


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 نوفمبر 2009)

قناص قال:


> *ويبقى السؤال:* *هل يستطيع أحد أن يثبت صحة رواية أن الرسول المقصود هو بولس بسند صحيح أم لا؟* هذا هو الفيصل وليس التفسير وتناقضه كما يقول البعض؟ ألا يوجد في المسيحية أقوال مختلفة للآباء في تفسير نص من الكتاب المقدس أم لا؟ بالتأكيد يوجد والفيصل هو إثبات أي قول هو الصحيح أو إجماع كل الأقوال على إنها صحيحة.


 

الاخ الفاضل قناص 

لقد اتينا بالدليل من القرآن وتفسيراته ان الرسول الذي ارسله الله  بحسب القرآن  وهو نفسه المسيح ( الله الظاهر في الجسد ) بحسب الانجيل ، ان القرية هي انطاكية وان الرسول هو بولس .

اذا اردت من الكتاب المقدس الدليل فها هو :

(وكانت يد الرب معهم فآمن عدد كثير ورجعوا الى الرب 22 فسمع الخبر عنهم في آذان الكنيسة التي في اورشليم فارسلوا برنابا لكي يجتاز الى انطاكية. 23 الذي لما أتى ورأى نعمة الله فرح ووعظ الجميع ان يثبتوا في الرب بعزم القلب. 24 لانه كان رجلا صالحا وممتلئا من الروح القدس والايمان.فانضم الى الرب جمع غفير 25 ثم خرج برنابا الى طرسوس ليطلب شاول.ولما وجده جاء به الى انطاكية. 26 فحدث انهما اجتمعا في الكنيسة سنة كاملة وعلّما جمعا غفيرا ودعي التلاميذ مسيحيين في انطاكية اولا)
(اعمال الرسل 11: 231 - 26)


الان هذه هي ادلة الاثبات .

هل لديك انت ادلة نفي تقول ، لم تكن القرية المقصودة هي انطاكية ولم يكن الرسول هو بولس ؟؟؟؟

تفضل وهات دليلكم وبرهانكم ان كنتم صادقين .


----------



## قناص (22 نوفمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> الاخ الفاضل قناص
> 
> لقد اتينا بالدليل من القرآن وتفسيراته ان الرسول الذي ارسله الله  بحسب القرآن  وهو نفسه المسيح ( الله الظاهر في الجسد ) بحسب الانجيل ، ان القرية هي انطاكية وان الرسول هو بولس .
> 
> ...





 *عزيزي نيوم مان*، القصة في القرآن غير قصة الإنجيل هذه، فالهدف هناك هو دعوة أهل هذه القرية إلى الآيمان بالله الواحد الذي لا شريك له والتصديق به وعبادته وحده ، أما قصة الإنجيل فيه تتحدث عن إرسال كنيسة أورشليم برنابا إلى كنيسة أنطاكية الجديدة ليتفقدها ويكرز هناك. 




> هل لديك انت ادلة نفي تقول ، لم تكن القرية المقصودة هي انطاكية ولم يكن الرسول هو بولس ؟؟؟؟
> 
> تفضل وهات دليلكم وبرهانكم ان كنتم صادقين .




نعم المنطقة هي أنطاكيا والرسول ربما يكون بطرس *(شمعون الصفا)* وليس شرطاً أن يكون بولس، فأسمه لم يُذكر حرفياً في الأية. 
والرسل الثلاثة مختلف أسمائهم بين التفاسير كلها.


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 نوفمبر 2009)

قناص قال:


> *عزيزي نيوم مان*، القصة في القرآن غير قصة الإنجيل هذه، فالهدف هناك هو دعوة أهل هذه القرية إلى الآيمان بالله الواحد الذي لا شريك له والتصديق به وعبادته وحده ، أما قصة الإنجيل فيه تتحدث عن إرسال كنيسة أورشليم برنابا إلى كنيسة أنطاكية الجديدة ليتفقدها ويكرز هناك.



 
لا يا عزيزي القصة متفقة في ان من ذهب الى هذه القرية كان للكرازة وهي الدعوة الى الايمان بالله الواحد ، وهل يدعو المسيحيون الى شيء آخر خلاف ذلك ؟؟؟



> نعم المنطقة هي أنطاكيا والرسول ربما يكون بطرس *(شمعون الصفا)* وليس شرطاً أن يكون بولس، فأسمه لم يُذكر حرفياً في الأية.
> والرسل الثلاثة مختلف أسمائهم بين التفاسير كلها.


 

يا اخي الفاضل قناص 

القرآن يعلمك ان لا تأخذ بالظن . 

لقد اتيت لك بدليل الاثبات من القرآن وتفاسيره ومن الكتاب المقدس ، طلبت منك دليل النفي ، فاتيت بظن لانك ترجح احد المفسري على الآخر ، هل هذا دليل النفي الذي تعتقد انك تقدمه ؟؟؟

مرة اخرى ، هات دليل النفي ، اي مفّسر يقول الرسول ليس هو بولس .

اما ترجيح احد التفسيرات على الاخرى ، فهذا ليس دليل نفي .

حاول مرة اخرى ،الله معك .


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 نوفمبر 2009)

> أولاً يا سيد فادي كل أقوال المفسرين كانت: "قيل" و "قال" وليس هناك تأكيد على أنه بولس



*وماذا يعنى ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟

وهل كلمة قيل وقال لاتعنى التأكيد ؟؟؟

هل كلمة " الله اعلم " التى نسمعها فى دبر كل فتوى او تفسير تؤكد على عدم أخذنا للتفسير ؟؟؟

هل التناقض يهدم اصل الكلتابة للكاتب ؟؟*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 نوفمبر 2009)

> *المختصر:* لم يؤكد أحد من المفسرين أنه بولس


*
اية ؟؟

الإختلاف ليس فى قول المفسر الواحد لنفسه بل هو بين المفسر وآخر 

ارجوا الإنتباه *


​


----------



## قناص (22 نوفمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *وماذا يعنى ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> وهل كلمة قيل وقال لاتعنى التأكيد ؟؟؟
> 
> ...



هناك رأيان في تفسير سورة يس 14، قال فلان إنه كذا وقال أخر إنه كذا.. إلى أخره. 

لا يوجد تأكيد خبر إنه بولس أو العكس. هذا ما أقصده بمعنة عدم وجود إجماع.


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 نوفمبر 2009)

قناص قال:


> هناك رأيان في تفسير سورة يس 14، قال فلان إنه كذا وقال أخر إنه كذا.. إلى أخره.
> 
> لا يوجد تأكيد خبر إنه بولس أو العكس. هذا ما أقصده بمعنة عدم وجود إجماع.


 

الاخ الفاضل قناص 

الرأي القائل انه الرسول هو بولس وان القرية هي انطاكية ، يتفق مع رواية الانجيل ، هذا نعتبره دليل اثبات .

هات دليل النفي اذا استطعت من كلام احد المفسرين يقول انه لا يمكن ان يكون هذا الرسول هو بولس .

هذا هو المطلوب ، اما اختلاف المفسرين في ذكر الاسلام فهذا شيء اعتدنا عليه من المفسرين المسلمين ، ولكن اختلافهم لا يمكن اعتباره دليل نفي ، والا لاعتبر اختلافهم في اي قضية اسلامية هو دليل نفي ، وهذا شيء خطير ، لان المفسرين المسلمين لم يتفقوا بالاجماع على شيء واحد في التفسير .

اظن كلامي واضح ، هل لديك دليل نفي ، تفضل به .


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 نوفمبر 2009)

قناص قال:


> هناك رأيان في تفسير سورة يس 14، قال فلان إنه كذا وقال أخر إنه كذا.. إلى أخره.
> 
> لا يوجد تأكيد خبر إنه بولس أو العكس. هذا ما أقصده بمعنة عدم وجود إجماع.




*جميل جدا ودة اللى انا بوضحه

هاشرحها لك ببساطة جدا

مثلا هانفترض اننا عندنا مجموعتين واحدة اسمها ( x ) والتانية اسمها ( y ) وكل مجموعة من دول عبارة عن 50 مفسر قرآنى 


حلو كدة ؟؟؟ حلو

هانفترض كمان ان المجموعة x تؤيد رأينا والمجموعة y  تعارض رأينا

فلو سألنا اى واحد من المجموعة x  هايقول انه بولس فعلا تمام

ولو سألنا اى واحد فى المجموعة y  هايقول انه مش بولس ايدا على الاطلاق

فكل مجموعة لها ادلتها الخاصة بها وقالت الرأى فى النهاية

ولكن اين حل الإشكال ؟؟؟؟

فكل شئ غير معروف حتى اسباب التنزيز و اين نزلت كذا وكذا

فالإختلاف لا يدل - إن صح - الا على الهدم التام والمطلق لأنه من اين اتت هاتان المعلومتان 

فإما انه بولس او لا ؟؟

لا يوجد خيار وسطى
فالمشكلة قائمة وهذا دين وحياة ابدية كل شئ يتوقف على المصير الأبدى لى ولك


فكر فى اللى انا بقوله لو سمحت
*​


----------



## قناص (23 نوفمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> الاخ الفاضل قناص
> 
> الرأي القائل انه الرسول هو بولس وان القرية هي انطاكية ، يتفق مع رواية الانجيل ، هذا نعتبره دليل اثبات .
> 
> ...




ممتاز وكلام طيب جداً سيد *نيو مان*، مدامك تريد قولاً يثبت العكس فلك ذالك وهذا من حقك، وطبعاً للتوضيح رواية الإنجيل تقول أنطاكيا، بمعنى:

 *أنطاكيا = بولس
غير أنطاكيا = ليس بولس **
بولس= من رسل المسيح عندكم، وليس من رسل الله كموسى مثلاً.** 

*يقول *ابن كثير* في كتابه* البداية والنهاية*:*

*


> *قصة قوم يس وهم أصحاب القرية* قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏*{‏وَاضْرِبْ لَهُمْ مَثَلاً أَصْحَابَ الْقَرْيَةِ إِذْ جَاءهَا الْمُرْسَلُونَ * إِذْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمُ اثْنَيْنِ فَكَذَّبُوهُمَا فَعَزَّزْنَا بِثَالِثٍ فَقَالُوا إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ مُرْسَلُونَ* * قَالُوا مَا أَنْتُمْ إِلَّا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُنَا وَمَا أَنْزَلَ الرَّحْمَنُ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِنْ أَنْتُمْ إِلَّا تَكْذِبُونَ * قَالُوا رَبُّنَا يَعْلَمُ إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ لَمُرْسَلُونَ * وَمَا عَلَيْنَا إِلَّا الْبَلَاغُ الْمُبِينُ * قَالُوا إِنَّا تَطَيَّرْنَا بِكُمْ لَئِنْ لَمْ تَنْتَهُوا لَنَرْجُمَنَّكُمْ وَلَيَمَسَّنَّكُمْ مِنَّا عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ * قَالُوا طَائِرُكُمْ مَعَكُمْ أَئِنْ ذُكِّرْتُمْ بَلْ أَنْتُمْ قَوْمٌ مُسْرِفُونَ * وَجَاءَ مِنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَةِ رَجُلٌ يَسْعَى قَالَ يَاقَوْمِ اتَّبِعُوا الْمُرْسَلِينَ * اتَّبِعُوا مَنْ لَا يَسْأَلُكُمْ أَجْراً وَهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ * وَمَا لِيَ لَا أَعْبُدُ الَّذِي فَطَرَنِي وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ * آتَّخِذُ مِنْ دُونِهِ آلِهَةً إِنْ يُرِدْنِ الرَّحْمَنُ بِضُرٍّ لَا تُغْنِ عَنِّي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئاً وَلَا يُنْقِذُونِ * إِنِّي إِذاً لَفِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ * إِنِّي آمَنْتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ فَاسْمَعُونِ * قِيلَ ادْخُلِ الْجَنَّةَ قَالَ يَالَيْتَ قَوْمِي يَعْلَمُونَ * بِمَا غَفَرَ لِي رَبِّي وَجَعَلَنِي مِنَ الْمُكْرَمِينَ * وَمَا أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَى قَوْمِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ مِنْ جُنْدٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَمَا كُنَّا مُنْزِلِينَ * إِنْ كَانَتْ إِلَّا صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً فَإِذَا هُمْ خَامِدُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏يس‏:‏ 13-29‏]‏‏.‏
> *اشتهر عن كثير من السلف والخلف أن هذه القرية أنطاكية*‏.‏ *رواه ابن إسحاق فيما بلغه عن ابن عباس، وكعب الأحبار، ووهب بن منبه، وكذا روي عن بريدة بن الحصيب، وعكرمة، وقتادة، والزهري، وغيرهم‏.‏ *
> *قال ابن إسحاق فيما بلغه عن ابن عباس، وكعب، ووهب أنهم قالوا‏:‏ وكان لها ملك اسمه انطيخس بن انطيخس وكان يعبد الأصنام‏.‏ فبعث الله إليه ثلاثة من الرسل وهم‏:‏ صادق ومصدوق وشلوم، فكذبهم‏.‏ *
> *وهذا ظاهر أنهم رسل من الله عز وجل، وزعم قتادة أنهم كانوا رسلاً من المسيح‏.‏ وكذا قال ابن جرير عن وهب، عن ابن سليمان، عن شعيب الجبائي‏:‏ كان اسم المرسلين الأوليين‏:‏ شمعون ويوحنا، واسم الثالث بولس، والقرية أنطاكية‏.*‏ ‏(‏ج/ص‏:‏ 1/ 265‏)‏
> ...



إذن الإمام ابن كثير *ينفي القول بان القرية هي أنطاكية* من الأساس والرسل أيضاً ليسوا رسل المسيح بل رسل الله. فهل بولس رسول الله كموسى مثلاُ أم رسل المسيح كما تقولون؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 نوفمبر 2009)

قناص قال:


> ممتاز وكلام طيب جداً سيد *نيو مان*، مدامك تريد قولاً يثبت العكس فلك ذالك وهذا من حقك، وطبعاً للتوضيح رواية الإنجيل تقول أنطاكيا، بمعنى:
> 
> *أنطاكيا = بولس*
> *غير أنطاكيا = ليس بولس *
> ...


 
الاخ الفاضل قناص 

سلام الله معك 

اولا : ارى انك تضع القواعد بنفسك والتي توافق ما تقوله والسلام 
من قال لك ان القاعدة تقول ان القرية اذا لم تكن انطاكية فان الرسول ليس بولس ؟؟؟

ثانيا : اذا كان هناك تفسير يقول ان القرية هي انطاكية وان الرسل الثلاثة اسمائهم ( يوحنا وبطرس وبولس ) .

فاذا اردت ان تنفي هذا الكلام بكلام موثوق ايضا 

اذكر اسم القرية واسم الرسل الثلاثة ؟؟؟
انت تقول ان القرية هي المدينة ، اذا فاسماء الرسل الثلاث الذين ارسلهم الله اليها لابد وان يكونوا معروفين ، من هم ؟؟؟؟

ولكن حاذر ، فاذا كان الله ارسل رسلا ثلاث الى المدينة قبل محمد ، فقد ضربت قرآنك في مقتل ، لانه يقول ان محمد هو اول الرسل الى المدينة والى العرب عموما ...

على العموم ، الامر متروك لك ، هات اسماء الرسل الثلاث الذين ارسلهم الله الى المدينة .

اما النفي بدون اعطاء الاسماء فلن نلتفت اليه .


ثالثا: هل ابن كثير يناقض نفسه ؟؟؟

فابن كثير في التفسير الموضوع على موقع الاوقاف السعودية يقول 

*إِذْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمُ اثْنَيْنِ فَكَذَّبُوهُمَا فَعَزَّزْنَا بِثَالِثٍ فَقَالُوا إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ مُرْسَلُونَ
*
وقوله تعالى : " إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما " أي بادروهما بالتكذيب " فعززنا بثالث " أي قويناهما وشددنا أزرهما برسول ثالث . قال ابن جريج عن وهب بن سليمان عن شعيب الجبابي قال كان اسم الرسولين الأولين شمعون ويوحنا واسم الثالث بولص والقرية أنطاكية " فقالوا " أي لأهل تلك القرية " إنا إليكم مرسلون " أي من ربكم الذي خلقكم يأمركم بعبادته وحده لا شريك له وقاله أبو العالية وزعم قتادة أنهم كانوا رسل المسيح عليه السلام إلى أهل أنطاكية .


وكما ترى فنحن وضعنا الاقتباس بمصدره والرابط ، فاين توثيق كلامك انت ؟؟؟

رابعا : القرطبي في تفسيره يوافق الرواية الاولى ان الرسل هم رسل المسيح 


خامسا : الزمخشري يوافق الرواية بان القرية هي انطاكية وان الرسل هم رسل المسيح 

سادسا: تفسير البيضاوي يقول ان القرية هي انطاكية وان الرسل هم رسل المسيح 

سابعا: تفسير الشوكاني يقول ان القرية هي انطاكية وان الرسل هم رسل المسيح وذكر بولس منهم 

ثامنا : تفسير البغوي يقول ان القرية هي انطاكية وان الرسل هم رسل المسيح 

تاسعا : تفسير ابن الجوزي يقول ان القرية هي انطاكية وان الرسل هم رسل المسيح وذكر اسم بولس كواحد منهم 

عاشرا : تفسير النسفي يقول ان القرية هي انطاكية وان الرسل هم رسل المسيح 

احد عشر : تفسير النيسابوري يقول ان القرية هي انطاكية وان الرسل هم رسل المسيح 

ثاني عشر : تفسير السيوطي يقول ان اسم القرية هي انطاكية وان الرسل هم رسل المسيح ويذكر اسم بولس كواحد منهم 

ثالث عشر : تفسير الطبراني يقول ان القرية هي انطاكية وان الرسل هم رسل المسيح 

رابع عشر : تفسير الواحدي يقول ان القرية هي انطاكية وان الرسل هم رسل المسيح 

واخيرا وليس آخر ...

انا تعبت ولكن يمكنك ان تدخل موقع التفاسير وترى كم التفاسير والمفسرين الذين يقولون ان القرية هي انطاكية وان الرسل هم رسل المسيح وان بولس كان واحدا منهم 

اي ان هناك شبه اجماع بين المفسرين ، فهل تريد ان نترك اجماع المفسرين الى كلام نقلته عن تفسير ابن كثير ولم تعطينا توثيقه على الانترنت كما فعلنا نحن ؟؟؟

مع تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## انت الفادي (24 نوفمبر 2009)

قناص قال:


> ممتاز وكلام طيب جداً سيد *نيو مان*، مدامك تريد قولاً يثبت العكس فلك ذالك وهذا من حقك، وطبعاً للتوضيح رواية الإنجيل تقول أنطاكيا، بمعنى:
> 
> *أنطاكيا = بولس
> غير أنطاكيا = ليس بولس **
> ...


*عزيزي قناص 
عرفنا ان هناك بعض الاخوة المسلمين الذين يدلسون في الكتاب المقدس.. و لكن يصل بهم الحد الي التدليس في قرائنهم و تفاسيرهم فهذا شئ مؤلم..

سيادتك قفذت الي نتيجة و استنتاج من تفسير ابن كثير لم يقولها الرجل.. دعنا نقرأ التفسير مرة اخري:
*


> *قصة قوم يس وهم أصحاب القرية* قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏*{‏وَاضْرِبْ لَهُمْ مَثَلاً أَصْحَابَ الْقَرْيَةِ إِذْ جَاءهَا الْمُرْسَلُونَ * إِذْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمُ اثْنَيْنِ فَكَذَّبُوهُمَا فَعَزَّزْنَا بِثَالِثٍ فَقَالُوا إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ مُرْسَلُونَ* * قَالُوا مَا أَنْتُمْ إِلَّا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُنَا وَمَا أَنْزَلَ الرَّحْمَنُ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِنْ أَنْتُمْ إِلَّا تَكْذِبُونَ * قَالُوا رَبُّنَا يَعْلَمُ إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ لَمُرْسَلُونَ * وَمَا عَلَيْنَا إِلَّا الْبَلَاغُ الْمُبِينُ * قَالُوا إِنَّا تَطَيَّرْنَا بِكُمْ لَئِنْ لَمْ تَنْتَهُوا لَنَرْجُمَنَّكُمْ وَلَيَمَسَّنَّكُمْ مِنَّا عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ * قَالُوا طَائِرُكُمْ مَعَكُمْ أَئِنْ ذُكِّرْتُمْ بَلْ أَنْتُمْ قَوْمٌ مُسْرِفُونَ * وَجَاءَ مِنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَةِ رَجُلٌ يَسْعَى قَالَ يَاقَوْمِ اتَّبِعُوا الْمُرْسَلِينَ * اتَّبِعُوا مَنْ لَا يَسْأَلُكُمْ أَجْراً وَهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ * وَمَا لِيَ لَا أَعْبُدُ الَّذِي فَطَرَنِي وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ * آتَّخِذُ مِنْ دُونِهِ آلِهَةً إِنْ يُرِدْنِ الرَّحْمَنُ بِضُرٍّ لَا تُغْنِ عَنِّي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئاً وَلَا يُنْقِذُونِ * إِنِّي إِذاً لَفِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ * إِنِّي آمَنْتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ فَاسْمَعُونِ * قِيلَ ادْخُلِ الْجَنَّةَ قَالَ يَالَيْتَ قَوْمِي يَعْلَمُونَ * بِمَا غَفَرَ لِي رَبِّي وَجَعَلَنِي مِنَ الْمُكْرَمِينَ * وَمَا أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَى قَوْمِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ مِنْ جُنْدٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَمَا كُنَّا مُنْزِلِينَ * إِنْ كَانَتْ إِلَّا صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً فَإِذَا هُمْ خَامِدُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏يس‏:‏ 13-29‏]‏‏.‏
> *اشتهر عن كثير من السلف والخلف أن هذه القرية أنطاكية*‏.‏ *رواه ابن إسحاق فيما بلغه عن ابن عباس، وكعب الأحبار، ووهب بن منبه، وكذا روي عن بريدة بن الحصيب، وعكرمة، وقتادة، والزهري، وغيرهم‏.‏ *
> *قال ابن إسحاق فيما بلغه عن ابن عباس، وكعب، ووهب أنهم قالوا‏:‏ وكان لها ملك اسمه انطيخس بن انطيخس وكان يعبد الأصنام‏.‏ فبعث الله إليه ثلاثة من الرسل وهم‏:‏ صادق ومصدوق وشلوم، فكذبهم‏.‏ *
> *وهذا ظاهر أنهم رسل من الله عز وجل، وزعم قتادة أنهم كانوا رسلاً من المسيح‏.‏ وكذا قال ابن جرير عن وهب، عن ابن سليمان، عن شعيب الجبائي‏:‏ كان اسم المرسلين الأوليين‏:‏ شمعون ويوحنا، واسم الثالث بولس، والقرية أنطاكية‏.*‏ ‏(‏ج/ص‏:‏ 1/ 265‏)‏
> ...


*اقراء ما هو باللون البنفسجي.. ستجد ان ابن كثير لم يعترض او ينكر قصة انطاكية  و المرسلين الثلاثة اليها..
بل انكر ان القرية المقصودة هي انطاكية فقط..
ليس هذا فقط بل ايد قصة انطاكية و اكدها بقوله ان بعد ارسال المسيح للثلاثة الي انطاكية امن اهل انطاكية..
فأعتراض ابن كثير ليس علي قصة انطاكية و ليس علي الثلاثة مرسلين 
بل علي ان القرية المقصودة هي انطاكية.

*


----------



## قناص (24 نوفمبر 2009)

انت الفادي قال:


> *عزيزي قناص
> عرفنا ان هناك بعض الاخوة المسلمين الذين يدلسون في الكتاب المقدس.. و لكن يصل بهم الحد الي التدليس في قرائنهم و تفاسيرهم فهذا شئ مؤلم..
> 
> سيادتك قفذت الي نتيجة و استنتاج من تفسير ابن كثير لم يقولها الرجل.. دعنا نقرأ التفسير مرة اخري:
> ...



عزيزي الفاضل، القصة التي في القرآن* تؤكد هلاك هذه القرية* وأنطاكيا لم تهلك لأنها أول من أمنت بالمسيح، فكيف يكون المقصود أنطاكيا وهي لم تهلك أصلاً، اقرأ رجاءً:

لأن أهل أنطاكية لما بعث إليهم المسيح ثلاثة من الحواريين، *كانوا أول مدينة آمنت بالمسيح* في ذلك الوقت‏.‏ ولهذا كانت إحدى المدن الأربع التي تكون فيها بتاركة النصارى، وهن‏:‏ أنطاكية، والقدس، واسكندرية، ورومية، ثم بعدها إلى القسطنطينية *ولم يهلكوا*‏.‏ 


ضعف القول بأنهم رسل المسيح أصلاً فاستحالة أن يكون بولس. 
وتذكر أننا نتحدث عن القرآن وليس الإنجيل.


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 نوفمبر 2009)

قناص قال:


> عزيزي الفاضل، القصة التي في القرآن* تؤكد هلاك هذه القرية* وأنطاكيا لم تهلك لأنها أول من أمنت بالمسيح، فكيف يكون المقصود أنطاكيا وهي لم تهلك أصلاً، اقرأ رجاءً:


 

الاخ الفاضل قناص 

ارجو ان تلتزم بموضوع الحوار ، فنحن لا نناقش تعاليم بولس ، نحن نناقش تفسير الآية القرآنية ، فكما ترى ان اجماع المفسرين ان القرية كانت انطاكية وان الرسل كانوا رسل المسيح وبولس واحدا منهم، هل تريد ان تقول ان جموع هؤلاء المفسرين لا يفقهون شيئا وانت الوحيد الذي عرفت الحقيقة ؟؟؟


ومرة اخرى تتكلم بدون دليل ، اين في القرآن الآيات التي تقول بهلاك قرية انطاكية  ؟؟؟

في انتظار كلامك بالدليل يا اخ قناص ، برجاء مرة اخرى الالتزام بالموضوع .


----------



## قناص (24 نوفمبر 2009)

> ثالثا: هل ابن كثير يناقض نفسه ؟؟؟
> 
> فابن كثير في التفسير الموضوع على موقع الاوقاف السعودية يقول
> 
> ...





أبن كثير لم يقل رأيه الشخصي في القصة في التفسير بل في كتاب البداية والنهاية. ذكر الروايات فقط. 



> رابعا : القرطبي في تفسيره يوافق الرواية الاولى ان الرسل هم رسل المسيح
> 
> 
> خامسا : الزمخشري يوافق الرواية بان القرية هي انطاكية وان الرسل هم رسل المسيح
> ...



لا تتعب نفسك في التفاسير، فهناك رأيان:
1- أنهم رسل المسيح (مختلف فيهم) 
2- رسل الله (وهذا القول مشهور)

جاء في تفسير المراغي:




> *ويرى ابن عباس واختاره كثير من جلّة العلماء* أن الرسل هم *رسل الله* أرسلهم ردءا لعيسى عليه السلام مقررين لشريعته *كهرون لموسى* عليه السلام،* ويؤيد ذلك*.
> (1) قولهمَ بُّنا يَعْلَمُ إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ لَمُرْسَلُونَ. وَما عَلَيْنا إِلَّا الْبَلاغُ الْمُبِينُ).
> (2) إنهم لو كانوا رسل المسيح لما قالوا لهم: (إِنْ أَنْتُمْ إِلَّا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُنا).
> (3) إن أهل أنطاكية آمنوا برسل المسيح إليهم، فقد كانوا أول أهل مدينة آمنت بالمسيح ومن ثم كانت إحدى المدن الأربع اللاتي فيهن بطارقة، وهن القدس وأنطاكية والإسكندرية ورومية، لأنها مدينة الملك قسطنطين الذي نصر دينهم ووطده، ولما ابتنى القسطنطينية نقلوا البطرين من رومية إليها.



ابن كثير ذكر أن القول أنطاكيا شهير عند الكثير لكن ليست هي فعلاً فأنطاكياً لم تهلك وليس كالقرية التي في القصة فقد هلكت. 




> واخيرا وليس آخر ...
> 
> انا تعبت ولكن يمكنك ان تدخل موقع التفاسير وترى كم التفاسير والمفسرين الذين يقولون ان القرية هي انطاكية وان الرسل هم رسل المسيح وان بولس كان واحدا منهم
> 
> ...



توثيقة على الإنترنت:
http://www.al-eman.com/IslamLib/viewchp.asp?BID=251&CID=13#s5


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 نوفمبر 2009)

قناص قال:


> لا تتعب نفسك في التفاسير، فهناك رأيان:
> 1- أنهم رسل المسيح (مختلف فيهم)
> 2- رسل الله (وهذا القول مشهور)


 

الاخ قناص مرة اخرى تضع قاعدة بنفسك ولا تأتي بالدليل عليها 

انظر الى كمية الروابط التي وضعتها لك وكلها اتفقت انهم رسل المسيح ، فهل ترى الاجماع انهم رسل المسيح ام رسل الله ؟؟؟

اترك الامر لكل متابع لكي يرى من يتكلم بالدليل والبرهان ومن يضع القواعد التي يختلقها بنفسه .

وفي انتظار الرد على سؤالي في المداخلة السابقة ، لانك مرة اخرى تضع كلام بدون دليل .




> ابن كثير ذكر أن القول أنطاكيا شهير عند الكثير لكن ليست هي فعلاً فأنطاكياً لم تهلك وليس كالقرية التي في القصة فقد هلكت.


 

اين في القرآن الآيات التي تقول بهلاك قرية انطاكية ؟؟؟

القرآن يقول بهلاك قوم الرجل الذي قتلوه فقط ، ( الرجل الذي جاء يسعى ) ، فمن اين تجعل قوم هذا الرجل هو القرية كلها ؟؟؟


ارجوك تكلم بالدليل ، وهات الايات التي تقول بهلاك القرية كلها !!!!!


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 نوفمبر 2009)

الان ، ارجو الالتزام بسياق الموضوع ، وتفضل بالدليل الذي طلبناه منك .


اين في القرآن الآيات التي تقول بهلاك قرية انطاكية ؟؟؟

القرآن يقول بهلاك قوم الرجل الذي قتلوه فقط ، ( الرجل الذي جاء يسعى ) ، فمن اين تجعل قوم هذا الرجل هو القرية كلها ؟؟؟


ارجوك تكلم بالدليل ، وهات الايات التي تقول بهلاك القرية كلها !!!!!


----------



## قناص (24 نوفمبر 2009)

NEW_MAN قال:


> الان ، ارجو الالتزام بسياق الموضوع ، وتفضل بالدليل الذي طلبناه منك .
> 
> 
> اين في القرآن الآيات التي تقول بهلاك قرية انطاكية ؟؟؟
> ...



*
*  *"إِنْ كَانَتْ إِلَّا صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً فَإِذَا هُمْ خَامِدُونَ"*
*تفسير السعدي:
*


> ما كان هلاكهم إلا بصيحة واحدة, فإذا هم ميتون *لم تَبْقَ منهم باقية*.


*والقرية ليست أنطاكية واقرأ الفتوى هنا:*




> ما هي القرية التي ذكرت في سورة يس ؟الجواب ـ ذكر ابن كثير في تفسيره على قول ابن عباس أن القرية هي أنطاكيه, ثم ذكر أن هذه القرية المذكورة في القرآن *قرية أخرى غير أنطاكيه المشهورة* أو تكون أنطاكيه في هذه القصة *مدينة أخرى* غير هذه المشهورة المعروفة,* فإن هذه لم يعرف أنها اُهلكت لا في الملة النصرانية ولا قبل ذلك*, والله أعلم .



http://www.qaraye.com/news-action-show-id-145.htm


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل قناص 

اولا : انت تؤكد كلامي ، الذين ماتوا هم قبيلة الرجل القاتل فقط 

اين الدليل على هلاك القرية كلها ؟؟؟

ثانيا : لقد اتيت لك باكثر من عشرة تفاسير تقول ان القرية هي انطاكية ، فتاتي انت بفتوى للرد عليها ؟؟؟؟

منذ متى تبطل الفتوى تفسيرات المسلمين الاولين ؟؟؟

لقد بدأت ردودك تخرج عن العقلانية والمنطق والحجة بالدليل .
ولازلت ارى ان الادلة التي وضعناها من كتب المسلمين والقرآن والتفاسير لازالت الارجح والاقوى في الردود .


هل هذ آخر ما لديك للرد ؟؟؟


----------



## قناص (24 نوفمبر 2009)

> الاخ الفاضل قناص
> 
> اولا : انت تؤكد كلامي ، الذين ماتوا هم قبيلة الرجل القاتل فقط
> 
> اين الدليل على هلاك القرية كلها ؟؟؟




الى ترى أن انطاكية لم يهلك أحد فيها فملذي تصبو إليه؟ هي أول من أمنت بلمسيح !! إذن القران يتحدث عن قريه أخرة ربما لها نفس الاسم كما رجح أبن كثير! ومع هذا اقرا: 





> وقوله: ( وَمَا أَنـزلْنَا عَلَى قَوْمِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ مِنْ جُنْدٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَمَا كُنَّا مُنـزلِينَ ) : يخبر تعالى أنه انتقم من قومه بعد قتلهم إياه، غضبًا منه تعالى عليهم؛ لأنهم كذبوا رسله، وقتلوا وليه. ويذكر تعالى: أنه ما أنـزل عليهم، وما احتاج في إهلاكه إياهم إلى إنـزال جند من الملائكة عليهم، بل الأمر كان أيسر من ذلك. قاله ابن مسعود، فيما رواه ابن إسحاق، عن بعض أصحابه، عنه أنه قال في قوله: ( وَمَا أَنـزلْنَا عَلَى قَوْمِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ مِنْ جُنْدٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَمَا كُنَّا مُنـزلِينَ ) أي: ما كاثرناهم بالجموع الأمر < 6-573  > كان أيسر علينا من ذلك، *( إِنْ كَانَتْ إِلا صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً فَإِذَا هُمْ خَامِدُونَ )* قال:* فأهلك الله ذلك الملك، وأهلك أهل أنطاكية، فبادوا عن وجه الأرض، فلم يبق  منهم باقية. *
> وقيل: ( وَمَا كُنَّا مُنـزلِينَ ) أي: وما كنا ننـزل الملائكة على الأمم إذا أهلكناهم، بل نبعث عليهم عذابًا يدمرهم.
> وقيل: المعنى في قوله: ( وَمَا أَنـزلْنَا عَلَى قَوْمِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ مِنْ جُنْدٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ) أي: من رسالة أخرى إليهم. قاله مجاهد وقتادة. قال قتادة: فلا والله ما عاتب الله قومه بعد قتله، ( إِنْ كَانَتْ إِلا صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً فَإِذَا هُمْ خَامِدُونَ ) .
> قال ابن جرير: والأول أصح؛ لأن الرسالة لا تسمى جندًا.
> ...




http://qurancomplex.com/Quran/tafseer/Tafseer.asp?l=arb&t=katheer&nSora=36&nAya=29#36_29
*
لم يعرف أنها أهلكت لا في الملة النصرانية ولا قبل ذلك
**لم يعرف أنها أهلكت لا في الملة النصرانية ولا قبل ذلك
**لم يعرف أنها أهلكت لا في الملة النصرانية ولا قبل ذلك* 
*
أهل هذه القرية قد ذكر الله تعالى أنهم كذبوا رسله  ، وأنه أهلكهم بصيحة واحدة أخمدتهم **
أهل هذه القرية قد ذكر الله تعالى أنهم كذبوا رسله  ، وأنه أهلكهم بصيحة واحدة أخمدتهم 
**أهل هذه القرية قد ذكر الله تعالى أنهم كذبوا رسله  ، وأنه أهلكهم بصيحة واحدة أخمدتهم *

!!!!!!!!!
*
يتبع... *


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 نوفمبر 2009)

قناص قال:


> الى ترى أن انطاكية لم يهلك أحد فيها فملذي تصبو إليه؟ هي أول من أمنت بلمسيح !! إذن القران يتحدث عن قريه أخرة ربما لها نفس الاسم كما رجح أبن كثير! ومع هذا اقرا:
> 
> *لم يعرف أنها أهلكت لا في الملة النصرانية ولا قبل ذلك*
> 
> *أهل هذه القرية قد ذكر الله تعالى أنهم كذبوا رسله ، وأنه أهلكهم بصيحة واحدة أخمدتهم *


 
يا اخ قناص 

لماذا بدأت تفقد اعصابك ؟؟؟

ارجو الهدوء واجابة سؤالي .


اولا : ذكرنا ان اجماع الفسرين يقولون ان القرية هي انطاكية وان الرسل هم رسل المسيح وان بولس واحدا من هؤلاء الرسل 

ثانيا : اعتراضك الوحيد على ان القرية هي انطاكية ، هو اعتمادك على رواية من ضمن روايات ابن كثير ، وان انطاكية لم تهلك كقرية .

ثالثا : طلبت منك الدليل من القرآن الذي يقول بهلاك القرية ، فما قرأناه سويا يقول بهلاك ( قوم الرجل القاتل فقط ) .

رابعا : هل تعتقد ان الله القرآني في الاسلام ظالم حتى يهلك القرية كلها لمجرد ان رجل وقبيلته كانوا قتلة للرجل الذي شفاه الرسل ؟؟؟


ارجوك اجب على السؤال : 

اين في القرآن القول بأن القرية كلها قد هلكت ؟؟ 


*وَجَاء مِنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَةِ رَجُلٌ **يَسْعَى قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اتَّبِعُوا الْمُرْسَلِينَ {20} اتَّبِعُوا مَن **لاَّ يَسْأَلُكُمْ أَجْرًا وَهُم مُّهْتَدُونَ {21} وَمَا لِي لاَ أَعْبُدُ الَّذِي **فَطَرَنِي وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ {22} أَأَتَّخِذُ مِن دُونِهِ آلِهَةً إِن **يُرِدْنِ الرَّحْمَن بِضُرٍّ لاَّ تُغْنِ عَنِّي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئًا وَلاَ **يُنقِذُونِ {23} إِنِّي إِذًا لَّفِي ضَلاَلٍ مُّبِينٍ {24} إِنِّي آمَنتُ **بِرَبِّكُمْ فَاسْمَعُونِ {25} قِيلَ ادْخُلِ الْجَنَّةَ قَالَ يَا لَيْتَ قَوْمِي **يَعْلَمُونَ {26} بِمَا غَفَرَ لِي رَبِّي وَجَعَلَنِي مِنَ الْمُكْرَمِينَ {27} **وَمَا أَنزَلْنَا عَلَى قَوْمِهِ مِن بَعْدِهِ مِنْ جُندٍ مِّنَ السَّمَاء وَمَا **كُنَّا مُنزِلِينَ {28} إِن كَانَتْ إِلاَّ صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً فَإِذَا هُمْ خَامِدُونَ **{29}*




هذه الايات القرآنية تقول بهلاك قبيلة او قوم الرجل فقط ، فارجو ان تعطيني من القرآن ما يفيد قولك بهلاك القرية كلها ؟؟؟

المفسرون يقولون : ما انزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند السماء (اي لم نرسل لهم رسلا بعد هؤلاء ) . 

(ان كانت الا صيحة واحدة فاذا هم خامدون ) ، لا تفيد هلاك القرية كلها .



خامسا : اذا كنت تقول ان القرية هي (المدينة ) وان الله ارسل 3 رسل الى المدينة ، فكيف يقول محمد انه او رسل جاء الى المدينة او الى العرب عموما ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ارجو الهدوء وعدم تكرار الرد بصورة عصبية .


----------



## قناص (24 نوفمبر 2009)

> يا اخ قناص
> 
> لماذا بدأت تفقد اعصابك ؟؟؟
> 
> ارجو الهدوء واجابة سؤالي .


أفقد أعصابي.. مطلقاً عزيزي نيو مان.. ده بس بيتهيألك :t30: 



> اولا : *ذكرنا ان اجماع الفسرين* يقولون ان القرية هي انطاكية وان الرسل هم رسل المسيح وان بولس واحدا من هؤلاء الرسل


مدام أجمعوا.. بئقالنا يومين بنتناقش على إيه؟ على إجماع؟
لا وجود للإجماع وقد قلتها منذ البداية:

*أنطاكية =* اتفاق كل المفسرين إلا ابن كثير فقد قال بعكس المعلومة والحق معه فقلنا إنه لم يُهلك في أنطاكيا لا القرية كلها ولا أصحاب هذا الرجل كما تقول. وأعيدها مرة ثانية، لم يكذب أهل أنطاكيا الرسل يا زميل، والقصة تقول كذبوهم وقتلوا من أحد اذلين أمنوا فأدخله الله الجنة. أين أنت من هذا؟ 

ثم هل الرسل بعثوا لأصحاب هذا لرجل الذي امن أم للقرية كلها؟ لماذا تصر إن الله  أهلك أصحاب هذا الرجل فقط ! هل سيثبت هذا إنها أنطاكية؟ 

مستعد أجيبلك آراء كل كتب التفاسير، لكن أنا وأنت نعرفها فلما الجدال في هذا والقول بالإجماع يا تُرى؟ 




> ثانيا : اعتراضك الوحيد على ان القرية هي انطاكية ، هو اعتمادك على رواية من ضمن روايات ابن كثير ، وان انطاكية لم تهلك كقرية .


هل القصة في الإنجيل تقول بعدم إيمانهم بالمسيح.. ماذا عن كنيسة أنطاكيا كيف بنوها أن لم بؤمن الأنطاكيون؟ أو كيف سمح ملكهم بذالك وهو وثني لا يعبد الله؟ 




> ثالثا : طلبت منك الدليل من القرآن الذي يقول بهلاك القرية ، فما قرأناه سويا يقول بهلاك ( قوم الرجل القاتل فقط ) .


ممتاز، هل قصة الإنجيل تقول بهلاك الملك يا تُرى؟ أو بهلاك أحد من أنطاكيا نتيجة لتكذيبه الرسل؟ نعم قومه هم أهل القرية بملكهم. 

اقرأ مرة أخرى:



> قال:* فأهلك الله ذلك الملك، وأهلك أهل أنطاكية، فبادوا عن وجه الأرض، فلم يبق  منهم باقية. *



من هم أهل أنطاكية أو أهل القرية هذه؟ فقط أصحاب الذي قُتل؟ 
إذن قد هلكوا؟ فعن ماذا تبحث؟ 





> ارجوك اجب على السؤال :
> 
> اين في القرآن القول بأن القرية كلها قد هلكت ؟؟
> 
> ...


ويا تُرى الرسل بُعثوا إلى القرية كاملة أم لا؟ 
 


> المفسرون يقولون : ما انزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند السماء (اي لم نرسل لهم رسلا بعد هؤلاء ) .
> 
> (ان كانت الا صيحة واحدة فاذا هم خامدون ) ، لا تفيد هلاك القرية كلها .


 ركز على النقط هذه لو سمحت:

*قال المفسرون: بعث الله إليهم جبريل، عليه السلام، فأخذ بعضادتي باب بلدهم، ثم صاح بهم صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون عن آخرهم، لم يبق فيهم روح تتردد في جسد. *

*باب بلدهم
**باب بلدهم
**باب بلدهم*



> > خامسا : اذا كنت تقول ان القرية هي (المدينة ) وان الله ارسل 3 رسل الى المدينة ، فكيف يقول محمد انه او رسل جاء الى المدينة او الى العرب عموما ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 نوفمبر 2009)

يا اخ قناص 

اين الاجابة ؟؟؟؟


انت تقول ان القرية باكملها هلكت ، والقرآن يقول ان الذين هلكوا هم  قوم الرجل القاتل فقط .


*وَجَاء مِنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَةِ رَجُلٌ يَسْعَى قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اتَّبِعُوا الْمُرْسَلِينَ {20} اتَّبِعُوا مَن لاَّ يَسْأَلُكُمْ أَجْرًا وَهُم مُّهْتَدُونَ {21} وَمَا لِي لاَ أَعْبُدُ الَّذِي فَطَرَنِي وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ {22} أَأَتَّخِذُ مِن دُونِهِ آلِهَةً إِن يُرِدْنِ الرَّحْمَن بِضُرٍّ لاَّ تُغْنِ عَنِّي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئًا وَلاَ يُنقِذُونِ {23} إِنِّي إِذًا لَّفِي ضَلاَلٍ مُّبِينٍ {24} إِنِّي آمَنتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ فَاسْمَعُونِ {25} قِيلَ ادْخُلِ الْجَنَّةَ قَالَ يَا لَيْتَ قَوْمِي يَعْلَمُونَ {26} بِمَا غَفَرَ لِي رَبِّي وَجَعَلَنِي مِنَ الْمُكْرَمِينَ {27} وَمَا أَنزَلْنَا عَلَى قَوْمِهِ مِن بَعْدِهِ مِنْ جُندٍ مِّنَ السَّمَاء وَمَا كُنَّا مُنزِلِينَ {28} إِن كَانَتْ إِلاَّ صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً فَإِذَا هُمْ خَامِدُونَ {29}*



هذه الايات القرآنية تقول بهلاك قبيلة او قوم الرجل فقط ، فارجو ان تعطيني من القرآن ما يفيد قولك بهلاك القرية كلها ؟؟؟ 




> ويا تُرى الرسل بُعثوا إلى القرية كاملة أم لا؟


 
يا اخ قناص ، انا الذي اسألك ، فلا تجيب على سؤالي بسؤال 

انا لا اتكلم عن لمن جاء الرسول ، انا اسأل ، اين في القرآن ان القرية كلها هلكت ؟؟؟

نحن نقرأ فقط عن هلاك قوم الرجل المقتول . فهل قوم الرجل المقتول هم القرية كلها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل اله القرآن ظالم حتى يقتل القرية كلها بحسب تفسيرك ؟؟

اذا كان هذا هو تفسيرك عن اله القرآن ، فانا اعلن برائتي عن الايمان بهكذا اله .


----------



## قناص (24 نوفمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> يا اخ قناص
> 
> اين الاجابة ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



تسمحلي بسؤال؟ ما الفائدة مما تقوله؟ فانا أرى محور الحديث يتغير تدريجياً إلى أن شيء أخر خارج عن بولس؟ 

سأتفق معك إن الله لم يهلك القرية بأكملها، لكن جماعة من الناس (قوم المؤمن الذي يٌقال إنه حبيب) مالذي ينتج عن هذا؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 نوفمبر 2009)

قناص قال:


> تسمحلي بسؤال؟ ما الفائدة مما تقوله؟ فانا أرى محور الحديث يتغير تدريجياً إلى أن شيء أخر خارج عن بولس؟
> 
> سأتفق معك إن الله لم يهلك القرية بأكملها، لكن جماعة من الناس (قوم المؤمن الذي يٌقال إنه حبيب) مالذي ينتج عن هذا؟


 

الاخ الفاضل قناص 

انا لا اطلب منك ان تقول شيئا لا يقوله القرآن 

فارجوك اجبني على السؤال بوضوح ، وسأقول لك بعدها ما النتيجة من اجابة السؤال .

القرآن يقول ، ان من هلك هم قوم الرجل القتيل ، وليس اهل القرية كلهم .

هل هذا الكلام صحيح ام خطأ ؟؟؟

اذا كان خطأ ، هات من القرآن ما يقول ان القرية كلها هلكت وليس قوم الرجل .

*وَجَاء مِنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَةِ رَجُلٌ يَسْعَى قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اتَّبِعُوا الْمُرْسَلِينَ {20} اتَّبِعُوا مَن لاَّ يَسْأَلُكُمْ أَجْرًا وَهُم مُّهْتَدُونَ {21} وَمَا لِي لاَ أَعْبُدُ الَّذِي فَطَرَنِي وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ {22} أَأَتَّخِذُ مِن دُونِهِ آلِهَةً إِن يُرِدْنِ الرَّحْمَن بِضُرٍّ لاَّ تُغْنِ عَنِّي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئًا وَلاَ يُنقِذُونِ {23} إِنِّي إِذًا لَّفِي ضَلاَلٍ مُّبِينٍ {24} إِنِّي آمَنتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ فَاسْمَعُونِ {25} قِيلَ ادْخُلِ الْجَنَّةَ قَالَ يَا لَيْتَ قَوْمِي يَعْلَمُونَ {26} بِمَا غَفَرَ لِي رَبِّي وَجَعَلَنِي مِنَ الْمُكْرَمِينَ {27} وَمَا أَنزَلْنَا عَلَى قَوْمِهِ مِن بَعْدِهِ مِنْ جُندٍ مِّنَ السَّمَاء وَمَا كُنَّا مُنزِلِينَ {28} إِن كَانَتْ إِلاَّ صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً فَإِذَا هُمْ خَامِدُونَ {29}*


انا لازلت اتكلم في صميم الموضوع ، ولم اخرج عنه ، فانت تقول ان القرية باكملها هلكت ، ونحن لا نرى ما يدعم كلامك من القرآن ، في انتظار اجابة مباشرة اذا سمحت لي .


----------



## قناص (25 نوفمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> الاخ الفاضل قناص
> 
> انا لا اطلب منك ان تقول شيئا لا يقوله القرآن
> 
> ...



تقول قوم الرجل فقط، ماذا عن بقية الرجال الذين لم يهلكهم الله في القرية حسب قولك أمنوا أم لا؟ المرسلون بعثوا  إلى القرية بأكملها يا سيد نيو مان فكذبوهم، وقد نقلت في المشاركة السابقة أن الملك والقرية أهلكوا ولم ترد على هذا القول:


قال:* فأهلك الله ذلك الملك، وأهلك أهل أنطاكية، فبادوا عن وجه الأرض، فلم يبق  منهم باقية

**قال المفسرون: بعث الله إليهم جبريل، عليه السلام، فأخذ بعضادتي باب بلدهم، ثم صاح بهم صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون عن آخرهم، لم يبق فيهم روح تتردد في جسد. *


الرسل لم يأتوا إلى قوم الرجل هذا فحسب بل للقرية كلها وللملك الوثني لدعوته لعبادة الله، الم تقرأ:

وَإِذَا أَرَدْنَا أَنْ نُهْلِكَ قَرْيَةً أَمَرْنَا مُتْرَفِيهَا فَفَسَقُوا فِيهَا  *فَحَقَّ عَلَيْهَا الْقَوْلُ فَدَمَّرْنَاهَا تَدْمِيرًا** 
*
نعم، قال يا قومي، فماذا عساه أن يقول.. أليس أهل هذه القرية قومه (مجموعة من الرجال والنساء) ثم نحن لا نعرف كم عدد سكانها وما اسمها إلا الآن يا سيد نيو مان؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 نوفمبر 2009)

قناص قال:


> قال:* فأهلك الله ذلك الملك، وأهلك أهل أنطاكية، فبادوا عن وجه الأرض، فلم يبق منهم باقية*
> 
> *قال المفسرون: بعث الله إليهم جبريل، عليه السلام، فأخذ بعضادتي باب بلدهم، ثم صاح بهم صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون عن آخرهم، لم يبق فيهم روح تتردد في جسد. *


 

يا اخ قناص ، التفسير يتكلم عن ما يقوله القرآن ماذا صار في ( قوم الرجل ) اي انه اهلكهم عن آخرهم ، اي ( قوم الرجل ) ...

تتكلم كما لو كانت ( سدوم وعمورة ) تم اهلاك القرية ودمارها ؟؟؟

وهذا مالم تقوله الاية القرآنية ولا يقوله المفسرون ، كل ما قاله التفسير ان ( قوم الرجل ) ماتوا عن آخرهم ، ولكن لم يقل احد بدمار وهلاك القرية ..



يا سيدي الفاضل ، انا اطلب منك الدليل باهلاك القرية ...




> وَإِذَا أَرَدْنَا أَنْ نُهْلِكَ قَرْيَةً أَمَرْنَا مُتْرَفِيهَا فَفَسَقُوا فِيهَا *فَحَقَّ عَلَيْهَا الْقَوْلُ فَدَمَّرْنَاهَا تَدْمِيرًا*



وهل لديك دليل على ان الله اراد اهلاك هذه القرية ؟؟؟

هل امر مترفيها ففسقوا فيها ، ام ارسل اليهم الرسل الثلاث لهدايتهم وعدم الفسوق وعدم اهلاكها .

لازلت يا صديقي لم تقدم الدليل ان القرية باكملها هلكت ، القرآن يقول عن ( قوم الرجل ) وانت اتيت بتفسير فيما حدث فيهم ، فهل قوم الرجل كل اهل القرية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




في انتظار دليل قرآني ان القرية هلكت .


----------



## قناص (26 نوفمبر 2009)

طيب والمعنى إيه من هذا الكلام كله؟ أثبت أنها أنطاكيا أن هلك أهل القرية كلهم وأنت مش عاوز تصدق ذالك رغم أن التفسير واضح: 			#*262*
 
أو قوم الرجل فقط

في انتظارك.. وأسمحلي لن أكمل الحوار أن لم تتحدث عن النقطة التي تريدها حتى لا نضيع الوقت.


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 نوفمبر 2009)

قناص قال:


> طيب والمعنى إيه من هذا الكلام كله؟ أثبت أنها أنطاكيا أن هلك أهل القرية كلهم وأنت مش عاوز تصدق ذالك رغم أن التفسير واضح:             #*262*
> 
> أو قوم الرجل فقط
> 
> في انتظارك.. وأسمحلي لن أكمل الحوار أن لم تتحدث عن النقطة التي تريدها حتى لا نضيع الوقت.


 

يا اخ قناص ، انا اتكلم في صميم الموضوع 

اتيت لك باكثر من عشر تفاسير تقول ان القرية انطاكية وان الرسل هم رسل المسيح وان بولس كان واحدا من هؤلاء الرسل ، وانت تصر على الاحتكام على كلام ابن كثير ، وتقول ما لم يقوله القرآن او يتفق مع المفسرين .

انت تقول ان القرية ليست انطاكية لان القرآن يقول ان القرية هلكت وانطاكية لم تهلك .

ولكن القرآن لا يقول ان القرية هلكت ، القرآن يقول ان الذي هلك هم قوم الرجل فقط .

هات من القرآن ما يفيد ويؤكد بكلامك بهلاك القرية كلها .

لم تأت باي دليل حتى الان ، وتقول لي ان كلامي خارج الموضوع ؟؟

اذا اردت التوقف عن الحوار فالامر متروك لك ، انا لم اجبرك ، ولكن لايزال طلبي مطروحا بدون تقديم دليل من جانبك !!!

سلام الله معك


----------



## قناص (27 نوفمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> يا اخ قناص ، انا اتكلم في صميم الموضوع
> 
> اتيت لك باكثر من عشر تفاسير *تقول ان القرية انطاكية وان الرسل هم رسل المسيح وان بولس كان واحدا من هؤلاء الرسل* ، وانت تصر على الاحتكام على كلام ابن كثير ، وتقول ما لم يقوله القرآن او يتفق مع المفسرين .
> 
> ...



1- نعم كل التفاسير تقول بأن القرية أنطاكية إلا تفسير ابن كثير فقد خالف ذالك لأن أنطاكيا لم تكذب الرسل وأمنت بالمسيح وهذا جلي للجميع.

2- كل التفاسير تذكر أسم بولس مع أسماء اخرى، وتقول بانهم رسل الله وليس المسيح وقد وضعت ذالك في مشاركات سابقة.

*الآن، لديك شيئا لتثبتهما:*

أولاً القرية أنطاكية، بما يستوجب إثبات:

تكذيب أهللها للرسل:
http://islamseed.com/index.php?s=quran&chapter_nb=36&verse_nb=17 *قَالُوا إِنَّا تَطَيَّرْنَا بِكُمْ لَئِنْ لَمْ تَنْتَهُوا لَنَرْجُمَنَّكُمْ وَلَيَمَسَّنَّكُمْ مِنَّا عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ*

في انتظارك.. أما بالنسبة لقولك أن أصحاب الرجل فقط هم من هلكوا فممتاز أثبت ذالك على أنطاكيا فقد أمنت.. لماذا يُهلك الله قوم الرجل.


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 نوفمبر 2009)

قناص قال:


> 1*الآن، لديك شيئا لتثبتهما:*
> 
> أولاً القرية أنطاكية، بما يستوجب إثبات:
> 
> ...


 
الاخ قناص :

اولا : اثبات ان القرية المقصودة في القرآن هو انطاكية تم اثباته بالتفاسير كلها ، ولا يعتد بتفسير واحد فقط يخالف اجماع كل المفسرين الآخرين .

اذا اردت اثبات ان القرية لم تكن انطاكية ، هات اكثر من تفسير معتمد يتفق فيه المفسرون بالقول انه لا يمكن ان تكون هذه القرية هي انطاكية ، ولا يمكن ان يكون الرسل هم رسل المسيح ، ولا يمكن ان يكون بولس هو واحد منهم .

هات دليل النفي ، كما قدمنا نحن دليل الاثبات .




> في انتظارك.. أما بالنسبة لقولك أن أصحاب الرجل فقط هم من هلكوا فممتاز أثبت ذالك على أنطاكيا فقد أمنت.. لماذا يُهلك الله قوم الرجل.


 
ثانيا : الآية القرآنية تتكلم فقط على قوم الرجل ، فلم تقل بتكذيب اهل القرية كلها ولم تقل بهلاك اهل القرية كلها ، الآية تتكلم فقط عن رجل وقومه ، اي جزء من القرية .

الآيات التي تتكلم على قصة هذه القرية تقول :

*وَاضْرِبْ لَهُم مَّثَلاً أَصْحَابَ الْقَرْيَةِ إِذْ جَاءهَا الْمُرْسَلُونَ {13}**إِذْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمُ اثْنَيْنِ فَكَذَّبُوهُمَا فَعَزَّزْنَا بِثَالِثٍ فَقَالُوا إِنَّا **إِلَيْكُم مُّرْسَلُونَ {14} قَالُوا مَا أَنتُمْ إِلاَّ بَشَرٌ مِّثْلُنَا وَمَا أَنزَلَ **الرَّحْمن مِن شَيْءٍ إِنْ أَنتُمْ إِلاَّ تَكْذِبُونَ {15} قَالُوا رَبُّنَا يَعْلَمُ إِنَّا **إِلَيْكُمْ لَمُرْسَلُونَ {16} وَمَا عَلَيْنَا إِلاَّ الْبَلاَغُ الْمُبِينُ {17}*

*وتستمر الآيات من سورة يس .*

المقصود بها ضرب المثل لقوم محمد ، فهل تعتقد ان الآيات بضرب المثل تريد الانتهاء بالنتيجة التي تقول مفادها ( لن يؤمن هؤلاء القوم يا محمد بك وسوف نهلكهم وندمر قريتهم بالكامل ) ؟؟؟

ام ان المثال يقول ( سؤف تؤمن بك أهل القرية كما آمن اهل القرية بانتهاء قصة الرجل وقومه ) ؟؟؟

اذا اردت ان تقول ان القرية كلها هلكت واهلها كلهم هلكوا المطلوب منك ان تأتي بالدليل القرآني على ذلك ( واضح ان لم تأت بهذا الدليل حتى الان ) ، او ان تقول ان المثل انطبق على اهل قرية محمد فتم هلاكها بالكامل وتدميرها هي واهلها ، فهل هذا حصل في مكة ؟؟؟


الخلاصة : الآيات في القرآن لا تتكلم على اهل القرية او القرية كلها ولكنها تتكلم عن رجل وقومه من قرية انطاكية .

لقد اثبتنا بالدليل من القرآن ومن التفاسير ان القرية هي انطاكية وان الرسل هم رسل المسيح وان بولس كان واحدا من هؤلاء الرسل .

اين اثبات النفي ؟؟ لم تقدمه حتى الان ، ولازلت تسألنا في كل مرة ونحن نقدم الدليل تلو الدليل ، اين ردك واجابتك ودليلك انت ؟؟؟

اعتقد انه من حقنا ان نسأل نحن ايضا وانت تجب .

في انتظار ردك الكريم وجوابك (بدون اسئلة ) .


----------



## يا هادى (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*



			هل اله القرآن ظالم حتى يقتل القرية كلها بحسب تفسيرك ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ومن امن فى هذه القرى الا رجل منهم وقتلوه قبل اهلكهم؟*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 نوفمبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> *ومن امن فى هذه القرى الا رجل منهم وقتلوه قبل اهلكهم؟*​


 

الاخ هادي ، يبدو انك دخلت في الحوار من منتصفه ، فارجو ان تراجع الموضوع من اوله ، او على الاقل من بداية اشتراك الاخ قناص فيه .

سؤالك هذا هو ما نجيب عنه الان ، فانا معك في انتظار اجابة قناص 

القصة في سورة يس ، مضروبة لمن يتستمع اى محمد ، فهل هي رسالة تشجيع له بان الناس سوف تؤمن ، او ان الناس لن تؤمن ؟؟؟

ما تقوله القصة ان الله ( المسيح بحسب التفسيرات الاسلامية ) ارسل رسولين  ذهبوا الى القرية ، وكان اول رد فعل ان القرية لم تصدقهم ، فارسل رسولا ثالثا ( بولس بحسب التفسيرت الاسلامية ) وعملوا معجزة شفاء للرجل ، فما كان من اهله الا ان قتلوه ، فتم على اهل الرجل ( قومه ) العقوبة الواردة في القرآن .

القرآن لا يقول بهلاك القرية كلها ، بل هلاك اهل الرجل فقط .

ولهذا نعيد ، هل غرض القصة تشجيع محمد ان الناس سوف يؤمن بعضهم ولا يؤمن البعض ، ام ان الجميع لن يؤمنوا وسيتم اهلاك مكة كما حدث بالقصة ؟؟؟؟

وفي انتظار رد الاخ قناص .


----------



## يا هادى (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*



			فهل هي رسالة تشجيع له بان الناس سوف تؤمن ، او ان الناس لن تؤمن ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بل تحذير للناس وليس تشجيع ليسدنا محمد وليس للاقرار بكفر برساله سيدنا محمد




			ما تقوله القصة ان الله ( المسيح بحسب التفسيرات الاسلامية )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الله عزوجل اللى ارسل مش سيدنا عيسى لانه مش مسؤل عن ارسال التالت فكيف يكون مسئؤل عن ارسال الرسولين




			القرآن لا يقول بهلاك القرية كلها ، بل هلاك اهل الرجل فقط
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اللى كذبوه اصحاب القريه اللى هما مترفيها ا

ن كان اهل الرجل فقط كما تتدعى فلن يهلكهم لان الفساد مقتصر على اهل الرجل بل ان كان من مترفيها اى اغنيها من ينشرون الفساد والفساد يكثر يهلك القريه بمن فيها *


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 نوفمبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> *بل تحذير للناس وليس تشجيع ليسدنا محمد وليس للاقرار بكفر برساله سيدنا محمد*


 
القصة مضروبة كمثال لاهل مكة ،فهل هلك اهل مكة ومكة كلها ؟؟؟



> *الله عزوجل اللى ارسل مش سيدنا عيسى لانه مش مسؤل عن ارسال التالت فكيف يكون مسئؤل عن ارسال الرسولين*


 
راجع المداخلات السابقة ، هذا ليس كلامنا نحن بل كلام المفسرين المسلمين ، وضعنا روابط لاكثر من عشر تفاسير تقول كلها ان المسيح هو الذي ارسل الرسل واحدا منهم بولس الرسول .

اعتقد انه من غير المعقول ان نعيد المداخلات كلها من الاول علشان خاطر انك بدأت الان في الحوار .



> *اللى كذبوه اصحاب القريه اللى هما مترفيها ا*
> 
> *ن كان اهل الرجل فقط كما تتدعى فلن يهلكهم لان الفساد مقتصر على اهل الرجل بل ان كان من مترفيها اى اغنيها من ينشرون الفساد والفساد يكثر يهلك القريه بمن فيها *


 
القرآن يقول ان من هلك هو اهل الرجل ، هات من القرآن ما يقول ان القرية كلها هلكت !!!!!

اذا كان الله يريد اهلاك القرية ، فانه يأمر مترفيها بالفساد ، ولكن القرآن يقول ان الله ارسل 3 رسل اليها ، فهو لا يريد اهلاكها اذا .

ارجو الاجابة من السورة القرآنية ، اين الآية التي تقول ان القرية كلها هلكت ؟؟؟

ارجو الالتزم بما وصلنا اليه من الحوار فلا تعيدنا الى الوراء عشر صفحات لنعيد ما قلناه مع الاخ قناص .

اليك ما جاء في السورة بخصوص القصة ، وهلاك اهل الرجل فقط 

* وَجَاء مِنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَةِ رَجُلٌ **يَسْعَى قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اتَّبِعُوا الْمُرْسَلِينَ {20} اتَّبِعُوا مَن **لاَّ يَسْأَلُكُمْ أَجْرًا وَهُم مُّهْتَدُونَ {21} وَمَا لِي لاَ أَعْبُدُ الَّذِي **فَطَرَنِي وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ {22} أَأَتَّخِذُ مِن دُونِهِ آلِهَةً إِن **يُرِدْنِ الرَّحْمَن بِضُرٍّ لاَّ تُغْنِ عَنِّي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئًا وَلاَ **يُنقِذُونِ {23} إِنِّي إِذًا لَّفِي ضَلاَلٍ مُّبِينٍ {24} إِنِّي آمَنتُ **بِرَبِّكُمْ فَاسْمَعُونِ {25} قِيلَ ادْخُلِ الْجَنَّةَ قَالَ يَا لَيْتَ قَوْمِي **يَعْلَمُونَ {26} بِمَا غَفَرَ لِي رَبِّي وَجَعَلَنِي مِنَ الْمُكْرَمِينَ {27} **وَمَا أَنزَلْنَا عَلَى قَوْمِهِ مِن بَعْدِهِ مِنْ جُندٍ مِّنَ السَّمَاء وَمَا **كُنَّا مُنزِلِينَ {28} إِن كَانَتْ إِلاَّ صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً فَإِذَا هُمْ خَامِدُونَ *
*{29}*


----------



## يا هادى (27 نوفمبر 2009)

> القصة مضروبة كمثال لاهل مكة ،فهل هلك اهل مكة ومكة كلها ؟؟؟



لم يهلك اهل مكه ولا مكه كلها لان سيدنا محمد كان بيحارب المشركين

المثال الفايده منه التخويف والترهيب  وليس التطبيق



> راجع المداخلات السابقة ، هذا ليس كلامنا نحن بل كلام المفسرين المسلمين ، وضعنا روابط لاكثر من عشر تفاسير تقول كلها ان المسيح هو الذي ارسل الرسل واحدا منهم بولس الرسول



وايه يعنى انا ليا كلام القران الكريم ياما بروايه من سيدنا محمد او حديث بسند صحيح غير كده اجتهادى وطالما اجتهادى يبقى مش ملزم الصواب بل يحتمل الخطا

انقد كلامى انا من خلال الايات القرانيه

سيدنا عيسى لو كان ارسل التالت لكان ارسل الرابع فالخامس فالسادس فهمت



> هات من القرآن ما يقول ان القرية كلها هلكت !!!!!



ايوه طبعا 

واضرب لهم مثلا اصحاب القريه اذ جاءها المرسلون فكذبوهما ..................

لان اصحاب القريه هم من كذبوه واصحاب القريه هم مترفيها فهل اصحاب القريه هم اهل الرجل اللى اتى من طبقه متدنيه عنهم وهم اغنياء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




> فانه يأمر مترفيها بالفساد



بل يامرهم بالطاعه وهم من يعصون مفيش حاجه اسمها يامرهم بالفساد



> ولكن القرآن يقول ان الله ارسل 3 رسل اليها ، فهو لا يريد اهلاكها اذا .



لو كان لايريد اهلكها لارسل اليهم مالانهايه الى ماشاء الله ولكن ارسل اليهم ثلاث رسل حتى لايكون عليهم حجه

قومه هم اصحاب القريه لانهم من كذبوا الرسل


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 نوفمبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> قومه هم اصحاب القريه لانهم من كذبوا الرسل


 
يعني قرية انطاكية كلها تتكون من قوم رجل واحد ؟؟؟

مثلا هل مكة كلها كانت من قوم عبد المطلب فقط ؟؟؟

اما باقي كلامك فقد تم الرد عليه في المداخلات السابقة ولن اكرر الاجابة ، 


*وَجَاء مِنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَةِ رَجُلٌ **يَسْعَى قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اتَّبِعُوا الْمُرْسَلِينَ {20} اتَّبِعُوا مَن **لاَّ يَسْأَلُكُمْ أَجْرًا وَهُم مُّهْتَدُونَ {21} وَمَا لِي لاَ أَعْبُدُ الَّذِي **فَطَرَنِي وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ {22} أَأَتَّخِذُ مِن دُونِهِ آلِهَةً إِن **يُرِدْنِ الرَّحْمَن بِضُرٍّ لاَّ تُغْنِ عَنِّي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئًا وَلاَ **يُنقِذُونِ {23} إِنِّي إِذًا لَّفِي ضَلاَلٍ مُّبِينٍ {24} إِنِّي آمَنتُ **بِرَبِّكُمْ فَاسْمَعُونِ {25} قِيلَ ادْخُلِ الْجَنَّةَ قَالَ يَا لَيْتَ قَوْمِي **يَعْلَمُونَ {26} بِمَا غَفَرَ لِي رَبِّي وَجَعَلَنِي مِنَ الْمُكْرَمِينَ {27} **وَمَا أَنزَلْنَا عَلَى قَوْمِهِ مِن بَعْدِهِ مِنْ جُندٍ مِّنَ السَّمَاء وَمَا **كُنَّا مُنزِلِينَ {28} إِن كَانَتْ إِلاَّ صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً فَإِذَا هُمْ خَامِدُونَ **{29}*


اين في هذه الايات ما يفيد هلاك وتدمير القرية كلها ؟؟؟

ما تقوله الاية هلاك قوم الرجل ، اما التفسير الذي يقول ان الله اهلك القرية كلها ، بسبب قوم الرجل فهذا اله ظالم ، هنيئا لكم به .

الان انا في انتظار رد الاخ قناص .


----------



## يا هادى (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*



			يعني قرية انطاكية كلها تتكون من قوم رجل واحد ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ايه التفكير ده ايه اللى بتقوله ده

الرجل يانيومان من اهل القريه نفسها متربى فيها 

حيديلك مثال من القران الكريم 

قَالَ رَبِّ إِنَّ قَوْمِي كَذَّبُونِ(سوره الشعراء)

الكلام عن سيدنا نوح وهو القائل فهل كانت قريه سيدنا نوح كلها من قومه؟

فهل الله عزوجل اهلك قريه نوح بالطوفان بحالها علشان سيدنا نوح دعى ابنه ومراته وكذبوه ولا ايه




			اين في هذه الايات ما يفيد هلاك وتدمير القرية كلها ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هما مين اللى حيكذب الرسل الا اصحابها اى اكابرها اى اغنيها اى رؤساء القريه اى مترفيها

وهذا مذكور فى الايه الكريمه ان من كذب الرسل هم اصحاب القريه اى مترفيها 

فماذا تريد




			التفسير الذي يقول ان الله اهلك القرية كلها ، بسبب قوم الرجل فهذا اله ظالم ، هنيئا لكم به
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

.

الله عزوجل لايهلك قريه الا لما تكون ظالمه مش اتنين او تلاته وانما كثر فيها الفساد

واكرر مترفيها هم اصحاب القريه من كذبوا الرسل هم قوم الرجل *


----------



## يا هادى (27 نوفمبر 2009)

واضيف بند اخر لعله ينهى المساله
الرسل ارسلت لقريه بعينها
فهل بولس(شاول) ارسل الى قريه بعينها​​


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 نوفمبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> *حيديلك مثال من القران الكريم *
> 
> *قَالَ رَبِّ إِنَّ قَوْمِي كَذَّبُونِ(سوره الشعراء)*
> 
> ...


 
محمد يقول :

*وَقَالَ الرَّسُولُ يَا رَبِّ إِنَّ قَوْمِي اتَّخَذُوا هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ*
الفرقان 30

فهل قوم محمد كان اهل مكة كلهم ، ام قومه اي اهله فقط من قبيلة قريش ؟؟؟

يقول الجلالين :

وَقَالَ الرَّسُول" مُحَمَّد "يَا رَبّ إنَّ قَوْمِي" قُرَيْشًا "اتَّخَذُوا هَذَا الْقُرْآن مَهْجُورًا" مَتْرُوكًا 

فهل كانت مكة والمدينة قبيلة قريش فقط ، ام كانت من قبائل اخرى ، الاوس والخزرح وقبائل يهودية : بنو قريظة ، بنو النضير ، بنو قينقاع  وغيرهم ؟؟ 




> *هما مين اللى حيكذب الرسل الا اصحابها اى اكابرها اى اغنيها اى رؤساء القريه اى مترفيها*
> 
> *وهذا مذكور فى الايه الكريمه ان من كذب الرسل هم اصحاب القريه اى مترفيها *
> 
> *فماذا تريد*


 
لا ياعزيزي ، انت الان تفترض .

القصة تقول جاء رسولين اولا ، فكذبوهم اهل القرية ، ولكن مع مجيء الثالث عمل معجزة مع الرجل ( حبيب ) فشفاه ، ثم تسترسل السورة ان ( قوم الرجل ) فقط هم الذين قتلوا الرجل ، وهم من استحقوا العقوبة .

*وَجَاء مِنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَةِ رَجُلٌ يَسْعَى قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اتَّبِعُوا الْمُرْسَلِينَ {20} اتَّبِعُوا مَن لاَّ يَسْأَلُكُمْ أَجْرًا وَهُم مُّهْتَدُونَ {21} وَمَا لِي لاَ أَعْبُدُ الَّذِي فَطَرَنِي وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ {22} أَأَتَّخِذُ مِن دُونِهِ آلِهَةً إِن يُرِدْنِ الرَّحْمَن بِضُرٍّ لاَّ تُغْنِ عَنِّي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئًا وَلاَ يُنقِذُونِ {23} إِنِّي إِذًا لَّفِي ضَلاَلٍ مُّبِينٍ {24} إِنِّي آمَنتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ فَاسْمَعُونِ {25} قِيلَ ادْخُلِ الْجَنَّةَ قَالَ يَا لَيْتَ قَوْمِي يَعْلَمُونَ {26} بِمَا غَفَرَ لِي رَبِّي وَجَعَلَنِي مِنَ الْمُكْرَمِينَ {27} وَمَا أَنزَلْنَا عَلَى قَوْمِهِ مِن بَعْدِهِ مِنْ جُندٍ مِّنَ السَّمَاء وَمَا كُنَّا مُنزِلِينَ {28} إِن كَانَتْ إِلاَّ صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً فَإِذَا هُمْ خَامِدُونَ {29}*








> *الله عزوجل لايهلك قريه الا لما تكون ظالمه مش اتنين او تلاته وانما كثر فيها الفساد*





> *واكرر مترفيها هم اصحاب القريه من كذبوا الرسل هم قوم الرجل *


 
يا هادي 

اين في الايات التي وضعتها لك ( اصحاب القرية ) ؟؟؟؟

الرجل يتكلم عن قومه ، والقرآن يقول ان قومه صارت عليهم العقوبة 
هات لي (اصحاب القرية) فيما ورد عن العقوبة !!!!!

اين في الآية دمار القرية ؟؟؟ الاية تقول هلاك قوم الرجل فقط .

ارجو ان تتكلم بالدليل يا اخ هادي ، ولا تضع استنتاجاتك الشخصية.

المطلوب بالاثبات :

اولا : اين الاية التي تقول بدمار القرية كلها 

ثانيا : اين الاية التي تقول بدمار اهل القرية كلهم


----------



## يا هادى (27 نوفمبر 2009)

كمل يانيومان بقيت الاسئله علشان ارد عليك
واضيف بند اخر لعله ينهى المساله
الرسل ارسلت لقريه بعينها

فهل بولس(شاول) ارسل الى قريه بعينها​


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 نوفمبر 2009)

اين الاجابة على المداخلة السابقة يا عزيزي ؟؟؟

هل تراها ام لا تراها ؟؟؟


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1706614&postcount=276







يا هادى قال:


> كمل يانيومان بقيت الاسئله علشان ارد عليك​
> 
> 
> واضيف بند اخر لعله ينهى المساله
> ...


 


وما هو دليلك ان الرسل ارسلوا الى هذه القرية بعينها ، بمعنى انها القرية الوحيدة التي ذهبوا اليها ؟؟؟

هل محمد ذهب الى مكة فقط ، او الى المدينة فقط ؟؟؟

ما معنى سؤالك ؟ ، انه لا يقدم ولا يؤخر ولا يقطع باي شيء


----------



## يا هادى (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*



			فهل كانت مكة والمدينة قبيلة قريش فقط ، ام كانت من قبائل اخرى ، الاوس والخزرح وقبائل يهودية : بنو قريظة ، بنو النضير ، بنو قينقاع وغيرهم ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لان السوره مكيه
وجبتلك دليل على قوم نوح فلماذا تتجاهله



			ثم تسترسل السورة ان ( قوم الرجل ) فقط هم الذين قتلوا الرجل ، وهم من استحقوا العقوبة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


قَالُوا طَائِرُكُمْ مَعَكُمْ أَئِن ذُكِّرْتُم بَلْ أَنتُمْ قَوْمٌ مُّسْرِفُونَ 

امال الرسل كانوا بيكلموا مين وقالولهلم (بل انتم قوم مسرفون) بردوا اهل الرجل وسابين اهل القريه كلهم؟




			اين في الايات التي وضعتها لك ( اصحاب القرية ) ؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انت بتقتطع مش بتوضع الايات كامله علشان كده مش فاهم انا بكتب ايه وفين وليه اقرا

وَاضْرِبْ لَهُم مَّثَلاً أَصْحَابَ الْقَرْيَةِ إِذْ جَاءهَا الْمُرْسَلُونَ ,إِذْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمُ اثْنَيْنِ فَكَذَّبُوهُمَا

اصحاب القريه اللى هما مترفوها اللى كذبوا الرسل قدامك اهو بالايه الكريمه​



			هات لي (اصحاب القرية) فيما ورد عن العقوبة !!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

العقوبه اتت لتكذيب الرسل وليس الا واللى كذبوا الرسل اصحاب القريه مترفيها 




			وما هو دليلك ان الرسل ارسلوا الى هذه القرية بعينها ، بمعنى انها القرية الوحيدة التي ذهبوا اليها ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هل ذكر انهم ارسلوا الى قريه اخرى ؟



			هل محمد ذهب الى مكة فقط ، او الى المدينة فقط
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ايات القران الكريم منها المدنى ومنها المكى دا يبقى معناه ايه,لكن لم يذكر الرسل فى اى ايه 
اخرى ذهبوا الى اى منطقه اخرى ولا فى اى مناسبه الا هذه المناسبه مناسبه اصحاب القريه الذين كذبوا الرسل*


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 نوفمبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> *لان السوره مكيه*
> *وجبتلك دليل على قوم نوح فلماذا تتجاهله*


 
يا عزيزي ، جئت بدليل من القرآن ان القوم ليس اهل كل القرية . 

*وَقَالَ الرَّسُولُ يَا رَبِّ إِنَّ قَوْمِي اتَّخَذُوا هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ
*الفرقان 30

فهل قوم محمد كان اهل مكة كلهم ، ام قومه اي اهله فقط من قبيلة قريش ؟؟؟

يقول الجلالين :

وَقَالَ الرَّسُول" مُحَمَّد "يَا رَبّ إنَّ قَوْمِي" قُرَيْشًا "اتَّخَذُوا هَذَا الْقُرْآن مَهْجُورًا" مَتْرُوكًا 


وهل كون السورة مكية يغير من الامر شيء ؟؟؟

هل يمكن ان تذكر اسماء القبائل التي كانت تعيش في مكة مع قبيلة قريش ؟؟؟ ام ان مكة كانت قريش فقط ؟؟؟




> *قَالُوا طَائِرُكُمْ مَعَكُمْ أَئِن ذُكِّرْتُم بَلْ أَنتُمْ قَوْمٌ مُّسْرِفُونَ
> 
> امال الرسل كانوا بيكلموا مين وقالولهلم (بل انتم قوم مسرفون) بردوا اهل الرجل وسابين اهل القريه كلهم؟*


 
فرق كبير بين كلام الرسل للناس بقولهم ( يا قوم ) او ( انتم قوم مسرفون ) وبين ان يكون الكلام عن العقوبة التي وقعت على ( قوم الرجل ) عندما يقول ( ليت قومي ) .

اذا قوم الرجل يعني اهله ، ولكن انتم قوم مسرفون ، يعني انتم ناس مسرفون 

والكلام عن من تم هلاكهم هل هم ( القوم ) ام ( قوم الرجل ) ؟؟؟




> *انت بتقتطع مش بتوضع الايات كامله علشان كده مش فاهم انا بكتب ايه وفين وليه اقرا*
> 
> *وَاضْرِبْ لَهُم مَّثَلاً أَصْحَابَ الْقَرْيَةِ إِذْ جَاءهَا الْمُرْسَلُونَ ,إِذْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمُ اثْنَيْنِ فَكَذَّبُوهُمَا*
> 
> *اصحاب القريه اللى هما مترفوها اللى كذبوا الرسل قدامك اهو بالايه الكريمه*​





ها هي الآيات كلها بدون تقطيع 

*وَاضْرِبْ لَهُم مَّثَلاً أَصْحَابَ الْقَرْيَةِ إِذْ جَاءهَا الْمُرْسَلُونَ {13}**إِذْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمُ اثْنَيْنِ فَكَذَّبُوهُمَا فَعَزَّزْنَا بِثَالِثٍ فَقَالُوا إِنَّا **إِلَيْكُم مُّرْسَلُونَ {14} قَالُوا مَا أَنتُمْ إِلاَّ بَشَرٌ مِّثْلُنَا وَمَا أَنزَلَ **الرَّحْمن مِن شَيْءٍ إِنْ أَنتُمْ إِلاَّ تَكْذِبُونَ {15} قَالُوا رَبُّنَا يَعْلَمُ إِنَّا **إِلَيْكُمْ لَمُرْسَلُونَ {16} وَمَا عَلَيْنَا إِلاَّ الْبَلاَغُ الْمُبِينُ {17} **قَالُوا إِنَّا تَطَيَّرْنَا بِكُمْ لَئِن لَّمْ تَنتَهُوا لَنَرْجُمَنَّكُمْ وَلَيَمَسَّنَّكُم **مِّنَّا عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ {18} قَالُوا طَائِرُكُمْ مَعَكُمْ أَئِن ذُكِّرْتُم **بَلْ أَنتُمْ قَوْمٌ مُّسْرِفُونَ {19} وَجَاء مِنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَةِ رَجُلٌ **يَسْعَى قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اتَّبِعُوا الْمُرْسَلِينَ {20} اتَّبِعُوا مَن **لاَّ يَسْأَلُكُمْ أَجْرًا وَهُم مُّهْتَدُونَ {21} وَمَا لِي لاَ أَعْبُدُ الَّذِي **فَطَرَنِي وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ {22} أَأَتَّخِذُ مِن دُونِهِ آلِهَةً إِن **يُرِدْنِ الرَّحْمَن بِضُرٍّ لاَّ تُغْنِ عَنِّي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئًا وَلاَ **يُنقِذُونِ {23} إِنِّي إِذًا لَّفِي ضَلاَلٍ مُّبِينٍ {24} إِنِّي آمَنتُ **بِرَبِّكُمْ فَاسْمَعُونِ {25} قِيلَ ادْخُلِ الْجَنَّةَ قَالَ يَا لَيْتَ قَوْمِي **يَعْلَمُونَ {26} بِمَا غَفَرَ لِي رَبِّي وَجَعَلَنِي مِنَ الْمُكْرَمِينَ {27} **وَمَا أَنزَلْنَا عَلَى قَوْمِهِ مِن بَعْدِهِ مِنْ جُندٍ مِّنَ السَّمَاء وَمَا **كُنَّا مُنزِلِينَ {28} إِن كَانَتْ إِلاَّ صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً فَإِذَا هُمْ خَامِدُونَ **{29}*

*المطلوب بالاثبات :

اولا : اين الاية التي تقول بدمار القرية كلها 

ثانيا : اين الاية التي تقول بدمار اهل القرية كلهم *

*لا تكلمني عن ( لمن جاء الرسل ) انا اسألك عن ( من تم عقابهم ) *
*والايات امامك كاملة فلا تتهمني بالتقطيع ، واذا اردت ان اضع لك السورة كلها فليس لدي مانع ، المهم ان تأتي بالدليل المطلوب .*




> *العقوبه اتت لتكذيب الرسل وليس الا واللى كذبوا الرسل اصحاب القريه مترفيها *


 
هذا ما زلنا مختلفين فيه ولم تثبته انت 

القرآن يقول ان العقوبة وقعت على قوم الرجل المقتول ، ولم تقل ان العقوبة وقعت على اهل القرية او بدمار القرية او على من رفضوا وكذبوا الرسل . هذا تحليلك الشخصي وانا اطالبك بالدليل القرآني ولم تأت به . 




> *هل ذكر انهم ارسلوا الى قريه اخرى ؟*
> *ايات القران الكريم منها المدنى ومنها المكى دا يبقى معناه ايه,لكن لم يذكر الرسل فى اى ايه *
> *اخرى ذهبوا الى اى منطقه اخرى ولا فى اى مناسبه الا هذه المناسبه مناسبه اصحاب القريه الذين كذبوا الرسل*


 
لان القصة مضروبة كمثل لقرية ذهب اليها الرسل ، فهي لا تحكي كل مسار الرسل وكل القرى اتي ذهبوا اليها ، ولكن مرة اخرى انت المطالب هنا بالدليل على ما تقوله .

هل لديك دليل قرآني انهم لم يذهبوا الى اي قرية اخرى وهذه هي القرية الوحيدة التي دخلوها ؟؟؟

تفضل وضع الدليل القرآني على كلامك .

لازال حتى الان الموضوع ثابت من القرآن ومن التفاسير 

القرية هي انطاكية ، والرسل هم رسل المسيح ، وبولس كان واحدا منهم ، اتفق في ذلك على الاقل عشرة مفسرين وضعتهم هنا ، وحتى ابن كثير على موقع الاوقاف السعودية وافق على نفس الرواية . 

انا لم ارى اي دليل نفي قدمته انت يا هادي او الاخ قناص ، كم قلبنا من الصفحات ولم يتقدم اي منكم بدليل قرآني او من التفاسير ينفي ما وضعناه من اول الموضوع حتى الآن .


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 نوفمبر 2009)

> سيدنا عيسى لو كان ارسل التالت لكان ارسل الرابع فالخامس فالسادس فهمت



مين اللى قال كدة ؟؟؟
دليلك ؟؟؟



> واضرب لهم مثلا اصحاب القريه اذ جاءها المرسلون فكذبوهما ..................



بيقول لك عايز من القرآن ان تكون القرية كلها هلكت مش القرية كلها كذبوها !!


العربى يا ولاد



> لان اصحاب القريه هم من كذبوه



دة على اساس ان المسيح كان فى قرية وكمان فى انطاكيا ؟؟؟

عجبى

دة مسيح مين  دة بقى ؟؟



> لو كان لايريد اهلكها لارسل اليهم مالانهايه الى ماشاء الله ولكن ارسل اليهم ثلاث رسل حتى لايكون عليهم حجه



من وضع هذة القاعدة ؟؟؟

هو اللع ماعندهوش عقاب ولا دة كمان زى عيسى اللى فى القرية !!!! ؟؟؟



> *الرجل يانيومان من اهل القريه نفسها متربى فيها *



دليلك ؟؟؟



> *قَالَ رَبِّ إِنَّ قَوْمِي كَذَّبُونِ(سوره الشعراء)*



مثال ؟؟؟

اولا نقد المثال دة 

قومى مش معناها انها بلده !! بل معناها القوم المخصص هو بأرسال الله له إليهم 
وبعدين الكلام دة على نوووووووووووووح

وتعالى نشوف التفاسير

ما زال السياق في الحوار الدائر بين نوح وقومه إنه دعاهم إلى التوحيد وكرر عليهم الدعوة وأفحمهم في مواطن كثيرة وأعيتهم الحج لجأوا إلى التهديد والوعيد فقالوا ما أخبر تعالى به عنهم في قوله { قالوا لئن لم تنته يا نوح } أي قسماً بآلهتنا لئن لم تنته يا نوح من تسفيهنا وسب آلهتنا ومطالبتنا بترك عبادتها { لتكونن من المرجومين } أي لنقتلنك رمياً بالحجارة . وهنا وبعد دعوة دامت ألف سنة إلا خمسين عاماً رفع نوح شكواه إلى الله قائلا : { رب إن قومي كذبون فافتح بيني وبينهم فتحاً } أي احكم بيننا وافصل في قضية وجودنا مع بعضنا بعضا فأهلكهم { ونجني ومن معي من المؤمنين } قال تعالى { فأنجيناه ومن معه في الفلك المشحون } أي المملوء بأنواع الحيوانات


عرفت بقى ان قومى مش معناها انه اصلا متربى معاهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



> *هما مين اللى حيكذب الرسل الا اصحابها اى اكابرها اى اغنيها اى رؤساء القريه اى مترفيها
> *


دليلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



> *الله عزوجل لايهلك قريه الا لما تكون ظالمه مش اتنين او تلاته وانما كثر فيها الفساد
> *



امال ازاى رحمن رحيم ؟؟؟؟؟؟



> *واكرر مترفيها هم اصحاب القريه من كذبوا الرسل هم قوم الرجل *



اثبنا خطأك الفادح حتى فى اللغة العربية ؟؟؟؟



> واضيف بند اخر لعله ينهى المساله
> الرسل ارسلت لقريه بعينها
> فهل بولس(شاول) ارسل الى قريه بعينها​



تعم ارسل الى اكثر من قرية حسب الكتاب المقدس ومن ضمنها القرية المعينة ؟؟؟؟

اتمنى ان تتكلم بالديل ؟؟؟



> *لان السوره مكيه*



اية يعنى مكية ولا مدنية هو مش بيسألك عن انها مكية ولا مدنية 

هو بيسأل هل كان اهل مكة كلها اهله ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟

طبعا اثبت خطأك بالديل والبرهان ومن كتبك انت

فلا تكرر نفس الكلام مرة أخرى



> * وجبتلك دليل على قوم نوح فلماذا تتجاهله*



قمت بالرد عليه وسحقه !!!



> *امال الرسل كانوا بيكلموا مين وقالولهلم (بل انتم قوم مسرفون) بردوا اهل الرجل وسابين اهل القريه كلهم؟*



دليلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟



> *
> العقوبه اتت لتكذيب الرسل وليس الا واللى كذبوا الرسل اصحاب القريه مترفيها *



دليل قرآنى لو سمحت ؟؟؟



> *هل ذكر انهم ارسلوا الى قريه اخرى ؟*



هل عدم الذكر يؤكد انهم لم يذهبوا الى غيرها ؟؟؟؟؟؟


​


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ يا هادي 

سوف اضع لك سؤالا اعتقد انه سيحسم وينهي الموضوع .

انت وقناص تحاولون ان تقولوا ان القرية ليست انطاكية لانكم تعتقدون ان القرآن يقول بهلاك ودمار القرية .

فاذا كانت القرية تم تدميرها فلا يمكن ان تكون انطاكية لان انطاكية باقية .

هذا استطيع ان افهمه اذا كان الكلام عن ( سدوم وعمورة ) فالقرية تم هلاكها فعلا ، او عن ( ما حدث ايام نوح ) فقد تم التدمير  بالطوفان والغرق .

ولكن القرآن واضح في سورة يس ، يقول ان الله لم يرسل ملائكة تدمر القرية ، بل صرخة جعلت قوم الرجل (خامدون ) ، فحتى اذا استطعت انت اثبات ان من مات هم ( جميع سكان واهل انطاكية ) .

هل بهذا تثبت ان القرية ليست انطاكية ؟؟؟ 

اعتقد انها محاولات سوف تبوء بالفشل ، لان اذا كان جميع سكان انطاكية ماتوا كلهم عن بكرة ابيهم ، فهذا ليس معناه زوال انطاكية من على الخريطة . 

فاين اثباتكم ان ( انطاكية ) تم تدميرها كما تم تدمير ( سدوم وعمورة ) او ( بالطوفان)  كايام نوح ؟؟؟؟

هات الدليل ان استطعت .


----------



## يا هادى (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*



			بل صرخة جعلت قوم الرجل (خامدون ) ، فحتى اذا استطعت انت اثبات ان من مات هم ( جميع سكان واهل انطاكية )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


امال دا ايه 
تفسير ابن كثير
إِنْ كَانَتْ إِلَّا صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً فَإِذَا هُمْ خَامِدُونَ

إِنْ كَانَتْ إِلَّا صَيْحه وَاحِدَة فَإِذَا هُمْ خَامِدُونَ " قَالَ فَأَهْلَكَ اللَّه تَعَالَى ذَلِكَ الْمَلِك وَأَهْل أَنْطَاكِيَّة فَبَادُوا عَنْ وَجْه الْأَرْض فَلَمْ يَبْقَ مِنْهُمْ بَاقِيَة 

تفسير الطبرى
وَمَا أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَى قَوْمِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ مِنْ جُنْدٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَمَا كُنَّا مُنْزِلِينَ

إِنْ كَانَتْ إِلَّا صَيْحَة وَاحِدَة فَإِذَا هُمْ خَامِدُونَ }

 فَأَهْلَكَ اللَّه ذَلِكَ الْمُلْك وَأَهْل أَنْطَاكِيَة , فَبَادُوا عَنْ وَجْه الْأَرْض , فَلَمْ تَبْقَ مِنْهُمْ بَاقِيَة 




			فرق كبير بين كلام الرسل للناس بقولهم ( يا قوم ) او ( انتم قوم مسرفون ) وبين ان يكون الكلام عن العقوبة التي وقعت على ( قوم الرجل ) عندما يقول ( ليت قومي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

) .

مفيش حاجه اسمها اهل الرجل اهلكوا بصيحه وبقيت المشركين قاعدين فى اشراكهم 

لان لو كان كده ماكانش اهلكهم بصيحه بل ببطى ليروا الجميع العقاب للوعظ للبقيه والتخويف لان ما فائده اهلاك اهل الرجل فقط دون اهل القريه ؟؟؟؟؟ 

فياريت تكتب كلام وانت بتعقله 




			اذا قوم الرجل يعني اهله ، ولكن انتم قوم مسرفون ، يعني انتم ناس مسرفون
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعا انت مش عارف يعنى ايه مسرفون 

تفسير الجلالين
بَلْ أَنْتُمْ قَوْم مُسْرِفُونَ" مُتَجَاوِزُونَ الْحَدّ بِشِرْكِكُمْ

يعنى القوم كله كان مشرك يعنى اهل القريه كلها كانوا مشركين وتجاوزوا باشرااكهم بالتهديد الرسل وقتل الرجل فعجل الله لهم العذاب




			والكلام عن من تم هلاكهم هل هم ( القوم ) ام ( قوم الرجل ) ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تفسير الجلالين
وَجَاءَ مِنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَةِ رَجُلٌ يَسْعَى قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اتَّبِعُوا

"وَجَاءَ مِنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَة رَجُل" هُوَ حَبِيب النَّجَّار كَانَ قَدْ آمَنَ بِالرُّسُلِ وَمَنْزِله بِأَقْصَى الْبَلَد "يَسْعَى" يَشْتَدّ عَدْوًا لَمَّا سَمِعَ بِتَكْذِيبِ الْقَوْم الرُّسُل 

لعل تكون فهمت *


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 نوفمبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> *امال دا ايه *
> *تفسير ابن كثير*
> *إِنْ كَانَتْ إِلَّا صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً فَإِذَا هُمْ خَامِدُونَ*
> 
> ...


 
الله يفتح عليك وينور حياتك كمان وكمان يارب قول آمين 

ما هو ده اللي احنا بنقول عليه من الصبح مع الاخ قناص ولم يقتنع ، ها انت وضع الكلام بنفسك .

بالرجوع الى التفاسير !!!!!

التفاسير بتقول ان القرية هي انطاكية ، وان الرسل رسل المسيح وان بولس كان واحدا منهم .


ابن كثير في التفسير الموضوع على موقع الاوقاف السعودية يقول 


*إِذْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمُ اثْنَيْنِ فَكَذَّبُوهُمَا فَعَزَّزْنَا بِثَالِثٍ فَقَالُوا إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ مُرْسَلُونَ*

وقوله تعالى : " إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما " أي بادروهما بالتكذيب " فعززنا بثالث " أي قويناهما وشددنا أزرهما برسول ثالث . قال ابن جريج عن وهب بن سليمان عن شعيب الجبابي قال كان اسم الرسولين الأولين شمعون ويوحنا واسم الثالث بولص والقرية أنطاكية " فقالوا " أي لأهل تلك القرية " إنا إليكم مرسلون " أي من ربكم الذي خلقكم يأمركم بعبادته وحده لا شريك له وقاله أبو العالية وزعم قتادة أنهم كانوا رسل المسيح عليه السلام إلى أهل أنطاكية .






القرطبي في تفسيره يوافق الرواية الاولى ان الرسل هم رسل المسيح 


الزمخشري يوافق الرواية بان القرية هي انطاكية وان الرسل هم رسل المسيح 


تفسير البيضاوي يقول ان القرية هي انطاكية وان الرسل هم رسل المسيح 


تفسير الشوكاني يقول ان القرية هي انطاكية وان الرسل هم رسل المسيح وذكر بولس منهم 


تفسير البغوي يقول ان القرية هي انطاكية وان الرسل هم رسل المسيح 


تفسير ابن الجوزي يقول ان القرية هي انطاكية وان الرسل هم رسل المسيح وذكر اسم بولس كواحد منهم 


تفسير النسفي يقول ان القرية هي انطاكية وان الرسل هم رسل المسيح 


تفسير النيسابوري يقول ان القرية هي انطاكية وان الرسل هم رسل المسيح 


تفسير السيوطي يقول ان اسم القرية هي انطاكية وان الرسل هم رسل المسيح ويذكر اسم بولس كواحد منهم 


تفسير الطبراني يقول ان القرية هي انطاكية وان الرسل هم رسل المسيح 


تفسير الواحدي يقول ان القرية هي انطاكية وان الرسل هم رسل المسيح 





هل تريد ان تقول بما تقوله التفاسير ، هذا ما نريده نحن ، الفكرة ان الاخ قناص رفض التفاسير وكان يريد مناقشة الاية معانا بنفسه وبدون الرجوع الى التفاسير .

وقد سبق ان قلت ، القرآن لم يقل بدمار قرية انطاكية مثل سدوم وعمورة او مثل فيضان طوفان نوح . 
وحتى اذا قلت بهلاك كل اهل قرية انطاكية ، فالقرية باقية ويمكن اعمارها من جديد ، وهذا ليس دليل نفي على ان القرية لم تكن انطاكية ، بل انت الان وضعت الموافقة على التفاسير .

شكرا لك يا هادي الموضوع اصبح منتهي الان .


----------



## يا هادى (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*



			وهذا ليس دليل نفي على ان القرية لم تكن انطاكية ، بل انت الان وضعت الموافقة على التفاسير
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

.

هى عندك اهل قريه انطاكيه اتبادوا عن بكره ابيهم ولا لا*


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 نوفمبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> *.*
> 
> *هى عندك اهل قريه انطاكيه اتبادوا عن بكره ابيهم ولا لا*


 

يا اخ هادي ، يبدو انك لم تقرأ الحوار من اوله مع الاخ قناص كما نصحتك .

الاخ قناص كان مختلفا في ان القرية هي انطاكية .

انت توافق على ان القرية هي انطاكية .

الاخ قناص كان يناقش الايات ويرفض التفاسير ، انت توافق على التفاسير وتستشهد بها .

اذا فانت توافق على ما نقوله ، ليس هناك اختلاف بيني وبينك .

التفاسير تقول : 
القرية هي انطاكية ، والرسل هم رسل المسيح ، وبولس كان واحدا منهم .

شكرا ، انت لم تقدم الدليل على دمار القرية وزوالها من على وجه الخريطة ، الموضوع معك انتهى .


----------



## يا هادى (27 نوفمبر 2009)

> انت توافق على ان القرية هي انطاكية



قريه انطاكيه افتراض منهم وليس عن يقين لانها لم تذكر اسم القريه

فلو اهل انطاكيه اتباودا كلهم فمستحيل تكون هى اللى فى كتابك لان اهلها لم يبادوا نهائيا بل اول من امنوا بسيدنا المسيح

فهمت

 التفاسير تقول : 


> القرية هي انطاكية ، والرسل هم رسل المسيح ، وبولس كان واحدا منهم



الرسل رسل الله ولسيوا رسل المسيح لانهم لو كانوا رسل المسيح لما قالوا(ابشر مثلنا )

بالنسبه لاسم الرسول
منهم من قال بولس ومنهم ومن قال شمعون ومنهم من لايعرف اسمائهم 

فهل مجرد التشابه فى الاسماء على افتراض الظن يبقى هو اللى فى كتابك



> الموضوع معك انتهى .



مفيش مشكله


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ يا هادي :

انت الان تستشهد بالتفاسير ، ثم ترجع تنكر ما جاء بها !!!
ارجو ان تستقر على رأي . 

ماذا تقول التفاسير ، ما اسم القرية ؟؟؟
التفاسير تقول انطاكية ، وانت تقول انه مجرد افتراض ، ثم تستشهد بان اهل القرية كلهم ماتوا ، ومع ان هذا لا يقوله القرآن فهو ايضا افتراض ..... فلماذا تستشهد به ؟؟



اذا رجعت للتفاسير ستجد انها هي انطاكية ، دليل النفي يكون بان تأتي بتفسير يقول ( لايمكن ان تكون القرية هي انطاكية ) وهذا لم يكتبه تفسير واحد .

اما اذا اردت ان تقول انها ليست انطاكية بسبب ما ذكره القرآن ، فقلت لك اين في القرآن القول بان تم تدمير قرية انطاكية بما يستحيل العيش فيها مرة اخرى ؟؟؟ اي في القرآن ان اهل القرية كلهم ماتوا ، والقرآن يتكلم عن قوم الرجل القتيل فقط ز


القرآن لا يقول بهلاك اهل القرية ، بل يقول :

*قِيلَ ادْخُلِ الْجَنَّةَ قَالَ يَا لَيْتَ قَوْمِي **يَعْلَمُونَ {26} بِمَا غَفَرَ لِي رَبِّي وَجَعَلَنِي مِنَ الْمُكْرَمِينَ {27} **وَمَا أَنزَلْنَا عَلَى قَوْمِهِ مِن بَعْدِهِ مِنْ جُندٍ مِّنَ السَّمَاء وَمَا **كُنَّا مُنزِلِينَ {28} إِن كَانَتْ إِلاَّ صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً فَإِذَا هُمْ خَامِدُونَ **{29}*

*اي انه لم يرسل لهم لا ملائكة من السماء ولا رسلا مرة اخرى ، (اذ هم خامدون ) لا تفيد قتلهم وموتهم ،بل يمكن فهمها بعدة امور اخرى لانه لم يقل انهم ماتوا او قتلوا ، بل يمكن فهمها على سكونهم وخمودهم او خمولهم وعدم اكتراث الله بهم مرة اخرى .*


*الان انت وصلت الى نفس المحطة التي وصل اليها الاخ قناص وترك الحوار من وقتها ولم يعد .*

*المطلوب الان منك :*

*اولا : اذا اردت الرجوع الى التفاسير ،التزم بما جاء فيها :*

*القرية هي انطاكية ، والرسل رسل المسيح ، وبولس كان واحدا منهم ، ويكون الموضع منتهى عند هذا الحد بالنسبة لي . *

*او *

ثانيا : اذا اردت ان تعارض التفاسير ، هات الادلة من القرآن على ما يلي :

1- ان القرية تم تدميرها بما يستحيل اعمارها مرة اخرى 
2- ان اهل القرية كلهم ماتوا وليس قوم الرجل فقط 

ايهما تختار ؟؟؟


----------



## يا هادى (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*



			هذا لا يقوله القرآن فهو ايضا افتراض ..... فلماذا تستشهد به ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اهل القريه اهلكوا وقال هذا القران الكريم لكن لم يقل اسم القريه 

وكيف افتراض وانت لم تقدم دليل واحد ان قوم الرجل ليس هم اهل القريه؟​
اتفسر على مزاجك




			دليل النفي يكون بان تأتي بتفسير يقول ( لايمكن ان تكون القرية هي انطاكية ) وهذا لم يكتبه تفسير واحد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


خلاص هى انطاكيه وايه المشكله

وتم اهلاك اهل هذه القريه اما عندك فبولس بشر فى انطاكيا ولم يهلك اهلها

بولس جاء مرسل ثالث من الله عزوجل وقبله كان فى مرسلين اخريين وتم تكذبيهم اما عندك ليس فى رسلين قبل بولس ,وبولس لم ياتى كمعزز ثالث لرسولين الاخرين نتيجه لتكذيب القريه لهم

مش شايف مشكله يعنى​



			بل يمكن فهمها على سكونهم وخمودهم او خمولهم وعدم اكتراث الله بهم مرة اخرى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 .

تفسير مين سيادتك؟ 




			- ان القرية تم تدميرها بما يستحيل اعمارها مرة اخرى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ازاى يتم اعمارها تانى وحق عليها عدم ارسال اليهم رسل ولا ملائكه




			2- ان اهل القرية كلهم ماتوا وليس قوم الرجل فقط
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انت اللى عليك تثبت انه اهل الرجل فقط مش انا يعنى مين قال كده هل انت ؟

شكرا
*


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 نوفمبر 2009)

ياهادي 



يا هادى قال:


> *اهل القريه اهلكوا وقال هذا القران الكريم لكن لم يقل اسم القريه *


 
ارجو ان تأخذ موقف واحد وواضح حتى افهم 

اذا اردت التفاسير فالقرية هي انطاكية والمسيح ارسل الرسل ومنهم بولس الرسول 

اذا اردت القرآن بدون التفاسير ، فالقرآن لا يقول اسم القرية ، ولا يقول بهلاك اهل القرية كلهم ولا تدمير القرية .

اما ان تأخذ من هذا ما يوافقك فقط وتترك ما ييناقض كلامك ، فهذا شيء غير مقبول .

الان : حدد موقفك ، هل تريد ان تناقش ما نفهمه من القرآن ، ام ان نلتزم بما يقوله المفسرون ؟؟؟

في انتظار تحديد موقفك الكريم .


----------



## يا هادى (28 نوفمبر 2009)

> ارجو ان تأخذ موقف واحد وواضح حتى افهم



لو اخذت موقف واحد حقولك اسم القريه لااحد يعلمه وانما من الاخبار مش اكتر 



> اذا اردت التفاسير فالقرية هي انطاكية



حتى لو اسمها انطاكيه فى ليست اللى عندك نهائيا

فارجو الرد

وتم اهلاك اهل هذه القريه او حتى اهل الرجل اما عندك فبولس بشر فى انطاكيا ولم يهلك اهلها او حد من اهلها

بولس جاء مرسل ثالث من الله عزوجل وقبله كان فى مرسلين اخريين وتم تكذبيهم اما عندك ليس فى رسلين قبل بولس ,وبولس لم ياتى كمعزز ثالث لرسولين الاخرين نتيجه لتكذيب القريه لهم

فكيف بولس اللى ارسل الى اصحاب انطاكيه اللى كذبوه وكمعزز ثالث هوهو بولس من ارسل الى انطاكيه اللى اول من امنت بالمسيح ولم يرسل كمعزز وانما كمبشر؟​


> والمسيح ارسل الرسل ومنهم بولس الرسول



لو كان المسيح عايش على الارض وارسلهم فلماذا قالوا لهم(ابشر مثلنا)؟



> اذا اردت القرآن بدون التفاسير ، فالقرآن لا يقول اسم القرية ، ولا يقول بهلاك اهل القرية كلهم ولا تدمير القرية


.

لا اقف هنا

لم يقل اسم القريه اه لكن قال اهلك قوم الرجل اللى هما اصحاب القريه اللى كذبوا الرسل



> اما ان تأخذ من هذا ما يوافقك فقط وتترك ما ييناقض كلامك ، فهذا شيء غير مقبول


 .

انا لم اناقض كلامى انا بقول ماذكر فى القران الكريم ومالم يذكر قلت لك لماذا تتمسك به بالرغم انه ليس له اى دليل



> الان : حدد موقفك ، هل تريد ان تناقش ما نفهمه من القرآن ، ام ان نلتزم بما يقوله المفسرون ؟؟؟



ما يقوله المفسرون من خلال القران الكريم اما ماهو ليس موجود فهو اجتهاد وليس توثيق

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 نوفمبر 2009)

يا اخ هادي 

لم اقرأ موقفك المحدد بعد 

هل نحتكم الى التفاسير ، ام نترك التفاسير ونحتكم الى النص ؟؟


----------



## يا هادى (28 نوفمبر 2009)

> لم اقرأ موقفك المحدد بعد
> 
> هل نحتكم الى التفاسير ، ام نترك التفاسير ونحتكم الى النص ؟؟



هو حضرتك مش بتشوف اللى بكتبه ولا مش بتفهمه عمدا



> ما يقوله المفسرون من خلال القران الكريم يعنى اللى موجود فيه اما ماهو ليس موجود فهو اجتهاد وليس توثيق



ايوه نلجا اليه فى تفسير النص القرانى اما فى اسماء الرسل والبلد والتى لم تذكر فهو اجتهاد ياما صواب لو بادله ياما حطا لو بدون ادله​
ونكرر للمره المليون اللى يحسم الموضوع بردك على هذا السؤال

وتم اهلاك اهل هذه القريه او حتى اهل الرجل اما عندك فبولس بشر فى انطاكيا ولم يهلك اهلها او حد من اهلها

بولس جاء مرسل ثالث من الله عزوجل وقبله كان فى مرسلين اخريين وتم تكذبيهم اما عندك ليس فى رسلين قبل بولس ,وبولس لم ياتى كمعزز ثالث لرسولين الاخرين نتيجه لتكذيب القريه لهم

فكيف بولس اللى ارسل الى اصحاب انطاكيه اللى كذبوه وكمعزز ثالث هوهو بولس من ارسل الى انطاكيه اللى اول من امنت بالمسيح ولم يرسل كمعزز وانما كمبشر؟​


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 نوفمبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> هو حضرتك مش بتشوف اللى بكتبه ولا مش بتفهمه عمدا
> 
> 
> 
> ايوه نلجا اليه فى تفسير النص القرانى اما فى اسماء الرسل والبلد والتى لم تذكر فهو اجتهاد ياما صواب لو بادله ياما حطا لو بدون ادله​


 
يا اخ هادي ، انت الان تتلاعب بما يوافقك فقط 

ارجو ان تقرر موقف واحد 

التفاسير ( ناخذ ما تقول به ) 

النص القرآني ( تعال نناقش ما يقوله ) 


اختار واحد من الاثنين ، اما ردك الذي تقول به خليط من هذا وذاك بما تختاره انت ، فاعتقد انه رد غير مفهوم لاي انسان وليس انا فقط 

ارجو اجابة بكلمة واحدة 

التفاسير 

او 

النص القرآني 

اريد ان اعرف كيف اتعامل معك .


----------



## يا هادى (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*



			التفاسير ( ناخذ ما تقول به ) 

النص القرآني ( تعال نناقش ما يقوله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ناخذ ما يتفق مع القران الكريم فقط 

ونكرر للمره المليون اللى يحسم الموضوع بردك على هذا السؤال


وتم اهلاك اهل هذه القريه او حتى اهل الرجل اما عندك فبولس بشر فى انطاكيا ولم يهلك اهلها او حد من اهلها

بولس جاء مرسل ثالث من الله عزوجل وقبله كان فى مرسلين اخريين وتم تكذبيهم اما عندك ليس فى رسلين قبل بولس ,وبولس لم ياتى كمعزز ثالث لرسولين الاخرين نتيجه لتكذيب القريه لهم

فكيف بولس اللى ارسل الى اصحاب انطاكيه اللى كذبوه وكمعزز ثالث هوهو بولس من ارسل الى انطاكيه اللى اول من امنت بالمسيح ولم يرسل كمعزز وانما كمبشر؟*


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 نوفمبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> *ناخذ ما يتفق مع القران الكريم فقط *


 

مثال :

اتفق كل المفسرون ان القرية هي انطاكية ، هل توافق على هذا ام تعترض ؟؟؟


----------



## يا هادى (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*



			اتفق كل المفسرون ان القرية هي انطاكية ، هل توافق على هذا ام تعترض ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


نقل الروايات ليس معناها اتفاق على بينه

واكرر للمره المليون حتى لو كانت انطاكيه 

فالاحداث ليست هى

-بولس اللى فى كتابك لم ياتى لانطاكيه للنذير كمنذر ثالث وانما للتبشير

-انطاكيه فى كتابك لم يهلك احد من اهلها 

 وبالتالى الشخيصات ليست هى

فعن اى شى تقول ان بولس اللى ذكر عندك هوهو اللى عندنا؟

وضح*


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ يا هادي 

ارجو ان تجيب على سؤالي بوضوح 

سألتك هل تقبل بالتفاسير او بالنص القرآن 

اجبتني قائلا :


ناخذ ما يتفق مع القران الكريم فقط 



اذا : ارجو الاجابة على سؤالي المطروح ولا تجيب عن ما لم اسأله 



اتفق كل المفسرون ان القرية هي انطاكية ، هل توافق على هذا ام تعترض ؟؟؟


----------



## يا هادى (29 نوفمبر 2009)

> اتفق كل المفسرون ان القرية هي انطاكية ، هل توافق على هذا ام تعترض ؟؟؟



فين قالوا انهم اتفقوا


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 نوفمبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> فين قالوا انهم اتفقوا



*
فين قالوا انهم اتفقوا ؟؟؟

لم يقولوا انهم اتفقوا ولكن قالوا نفس التفسير فلماذا تعارض العلماء ؟؟*


----------



## يا هادى (29 نوفمبر 2009)

> يقولوا انهم اتفقوا ولكن قالوا نفس التفسير فلماذا تعارض العلماء ؟؟



نقل الروايات ليس معناها انهم متفقين وانما هذا عباره عن نقل نفس الروايه مش اكتر

لان الاتفاق يكون على اساس يتم الاتفاق عليه ان كان فى اسماء بلد او اسماء رسل 

لكن انهم يتفقوا فى اسم بلد دون اى اساس مستحيل


وفى كل الاحوال طالما ان الاحداث مختلفه فكيف يكون بولس اللى فى كتابك اللى جاء للتبيشر هوهو الرسول اللى جاء كمنذر نتيجه لتكذيب قبله من الرسل؟

ودا اللى عايز رد عليه من اى حد ومنتظر


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ يا هادي ، من الواضح انك تخشي الاجابة عن السؤال لانه سوف يقودك حتما الى الاعتراف الذي ترفضه. 

راجع جميع التفسيرات ، وهات لي تفسير واحد يقول باسم القرية انها ليست انطاكية .

في انتظار ردك الكريم .


----------



## makram_nassif (14 نوفمبر 2010)

لم يذكر بولس الرسول فى القران . لان لو ذكر بالقران لغير من اساليب الاسلام .
علما بان بولس الرسول كان شرير واسمه الحقيقى ( شاول الطرسوسى) وكان قبل قبوله للمسحيه 
يطهد المسحيين . وشكرا


----------



## prettymind (8 سبتمبر 2011)

تصدقوا أنا أول مره أتابع حوار ذى ده بين مسيحيين ومسلمين
لكن كل إللى أقدر أطلع بيه من الحوار الطويل ده كله حاجه واحده بس
*
إنى فخوره إنى الحمد لله مسلمه*

أشهد ان لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا" عبده ورسوله


----------

